# CONNECTIONS 3



## PurpleFi

Once again we have chatted ourselves to a new thread. Wishing you all a very Happy St David's Day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Found you. Now I can get ready to go to work. Have a great day and I'll talk to you later.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Found you. Now I can get ready to go to work. Have a great day and I'll talk to you later.


My that was quick. MOrning Nitzi. I'm posting couple of crochet hook to you today. Have a good one. Catch yoyu later xxx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found you. Now I can get ready to go to work. Have a great day and I'll talk to you later.
> 
> 
> 
> My that was quick. MOrning Nitzi. I'm posting couple of crochet hook to you today. Have a good one. Catch yoyu later xxx
Click to expand...

Just jumped across - Hi Nitzi.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found you. Now I can get ready to go to work. Have a great day and I'll talk to you later.
> 
> 
> 
> My that was quick. MOrning Nitzi. I'm posting couple of crochet hook to you today. Have a good one. Catch yoyu later xxx
Click to expand...

Bye Purple.


----------



## PurpleFi

Patticake, forgot to say everyone loved your squares, they were handed out to Saxy, Londy and Shand in London yesterday. The rest are ready to go to York. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found you. Now I can get ready to go to work. Have a great day and I'll talk to you later.
> 
> 
> 
> My that was quick. MOrning Nitzi. I'm posting couple of crochet hook to you today. Have a good one. Catch yoyu later xxx
Click to expand...

Thanks for the hooks. I left my iPod on last night cause I knew you would be switching threads and I wanted to catch it so I could bookmark it. Thanks for keeping us organized.


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok as you are settling in here I am off swimming. Hopefull when I come back the painting and dusting will be done and all the comfy chairs in place. Love and hugs xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Hi pattycake
Hi Sharon


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> morning


Good moring Sharon. Not meaning to be rude but I'm of swimming now. You will be pleased to know that Susan is back on line and DH is still alive. xx Catch you later.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Ok as you are settling in here I am off swimming. Hopefull when I come back the painting and dusting will be done and all the comfy chairs in place. Love and hugs xx


Have fun being a fish!


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning Nitz and Patti bye Purple


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found you. Now I can get ready to go to work. Have a great day and I'll talk to you later.
> 
> 
> 
> My that was quick. MOrning Nitzi. I'm posting couple of crochet hook to you today. Have a good one. Catch yoyu later xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the hooks. I left my iPod on last night cause I knew you would be switching threads and I wanted to catch it so I could bookmark it. Thanks for keeping us organized.
Click to expand...

My pleasure, bye for now xx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Patticake, forgot to say everyone loved your squares, they were handed out to Saxy, Londy and Shand in London yesterday. The rest are ready to go to York. xx


Thanks for that - glad they liked them  .


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to run too. I have to get ready for work. Have to leave early. There's freezing rain out there.


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> morning Nitz and Patti bye Purple


Hello again.


----------



## patrican

What are you up to today Sharon? I'm trying to find a pattern that I can be comfortable doing and not going cross- eyed.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Patticake, forgot to say everyone loved your squares, they were handed out to Saxy, Londy and Shand in London yesterday. The rest are ready to go to York. xx


I thought I would get on here tonight, now I am happy - back to knitting bye all (again) - including little Xiang haha xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:02 am EST and 0'C (32'F).
There I've said Hello properly.
Made it into work only 10 minutes late. The provincial police asked everyone to stay off the highways unless necessary, which was good. The truckers stayed off, they're scarey on icy roads. And the nervous nell's stayed off. So I was able to stay in the slow lane and just go my speed.
There was snow, rain, freezing rain and something that could only be described as falling slush! Fun, fun, fun. This is a Canadian winter


----------



## nitz8catz

None of the Tena ladies are online so I'll just skulk around the other threads.,


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> None of the Tena ladies are online so I'll just skulk around the other threads.,


ah slip and slidding to work today are you. Sorry about that. You must have gotten some of the storm that passed through here yesterday and last night. Hope it improves on your way home tonight. 
we are suppose to get more Monday and Tues. then into 50's March weather true to form. 
Hey what is the name of this one did conndctions 3 no turn up on search. Waiting for answer before slipping off.
Any one out there???


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of the Tena ladies are online so I'll just skulk around the other threads.,
> 
> 
> 
> ah slip and slidding to work today are you. Sorry about that. You must have gotten some of the storm that passed through here yesterday and last night. Hope it improves on your way home tonight.
> we are suppose to get more Monday and Tues. then into 50's March weather true to form.
> Hey what is the name of this one did conndctions 3 no turn up on search. Waiting for answer before slipping off.
> Any one out there???
Click to expand...

Still here.
Now that you are here, bookmark it so it goes into your list.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh o.k. will do that. How are you after such a wonderful trip into work today???


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Oh o.k. will do that. How are you after such a wonderful trip into work today???


I'm good, looks like it's going to be a slow day. I guess some people stayed home.
Do you have plans?


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh o.k. will do that. How are you after such a wonderful trip into work today???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, looks like it's going to be a slow day. I guess some people stayed home.
> Do you have plans?
Click to expand...

Yes to wait for ice to melt. :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh o.k. will do that. How are you after such a wonderful trip into work today???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, looks like it's going to be a slow day. I guess some people stayed home.
> Do you have plans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes to wait for ice to melt. :shock:
Click to expand...

That's a good idea. Unfortunately my boss doesn't think the same way. We have the mechanisms in place to be able to work from home, but he likes to see us at our desks regardless of the weather. humpf


----------



## nitz8catz

I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.

I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.   

Just my thought for the moment :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh o.k. will do that. How are you after such a wonderful trip into work today???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, looks like it's going to be a slow day. I guess some people stayed home.
> Do you have plans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes to wait for ice to melt. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good idea. Unfortunately my boss doesn't think the same way. We have the mechanisms in place to be able to work from home, but he likes to see us at our desks regardless of the weather. humpf
Click to expand...

What is he some type of lonely guy who needs company???


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:


CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz 
:XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh o.k. will do that. How are you after such a wonderful trip into work today???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, looks like it's going to be a slow day. I guess some people stayed home.
> Do you have plans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes to wait for ice to melt. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good idea. Unfortunately my boss doesn't think the same way. We have the mechanisms in place to be able to work from home, but he likes to see us at our desks regardless of the weather. humpf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is he some type of lonely guy who needs company???
Click to expand...

60's style manager that thinks that employees are trying to ruin the company. Little does he know how much we employees do, with so little, to keep this place afloat.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Nah, I like kittys too, so I'll keep the "catz". But "ditzi nitzi" has a nice ring, he he he.
How about "ditzy Pam", sounds nice 
We can be the "ditzy sisters"


----------



## pearlone

Hello Nitzi,Yarni,Patticake and Xiang if you are still here. Sunny very warm here in Florida. Sorry you had such terrible driving conditions to put up with this morning Nitzi. Hope roadways are better when you go home. Hi Yarni, how ya doin? Loved seeing Patticake's little dog. He looks like a real sweetie. Not too much going on here. I have just one more unmentionable to do and then get them ready for send off. So happy to knit again. Just a little slower.Happy to hear GS back on line and her DH is doing okay.No lamping took place. Loved the pictures of the pretty ladies in John Lewis's restroom. Is this going to be the newest hangout for the tenas?????????LOL Need to take DH to the lab for blood work and then run a few errands. Hope everyone has a good day. Hope to see you later.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am feeling more then Dtiz today, see spelling I am so far behind I think I am ahead.


----------



## pearlone

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

So funny!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll be a ditz too. I don't really give a dang either of living up to others standards.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I like kittys too, so I'll keep the "catz". But "ditzi nitzi" has a nice ring, he he he.
> How about "ditzy Pam", sounds nice
> We can be the "ditzy sisters"
Click to expand...

More like pam is ditz. Mayabe need more ditz's in there today.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> Hello Nitzi,Yarni,Patticake and Xiang if you are still here. Sunny very warm here in Florida. Sorry you had such terrible driving conditions to put up with this morning Nitzi. Hope roadways are better when you go home. Hi Yarni, how ya doin? Loved seeing Patticake's little dog. He looks like a real sweetie. Not too much going on here. I have just one more unmentionable to do and then get them ready for send off. So happy to knit again. Just a little slower.Happy to hear GS back on line and her DH is doing okay.No lamping took place. Loved the pictures of the pretty ladies in John Lewis's restroom. Is this going to be the newest hangout for the tenas?????????LOL Need to take DH to the lab for blood work and then run a few errands. Hope everyone has a good day. Hope to see you later.


Morning lady. Mayabe we should call site the ditz club.


----------



## pearlone

Nitzi how far are you from Erie Pa.?????Driving time that is.


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll be a ditz too. I don't really give a dang either of living up to others standards.
Click to expand...

I couldn't live up to to any standards even if I tried.


----------



## pearlone

We could all be the ditzi tenas. Has a ring to it don't ya think??hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh o.k. will do that. How are you after such a wonderful trip into work today???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, looks like it's going to be a slow day. I guess some people stayed home.
> Do you have plans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes to wait for ice to melt. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good idea. Unfortunately my boss doesn't think the same way. We have the mechanisms in place to be able to work from home, but he likes to see us at our desks regardless of the weather. humpf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is he some type of lonely guy who needs company???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 60's style manager that thinks that employees are trying to ruin the company. Little does he know how much we employees do, with so little, to keep this place afloat.
Click to expand...

Do managers ever realize anything??


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> We could all be the ditzi tenas. Has a ring to it don't ya think??hahahahahahahahaha


More than a ring to it. It to close to the truth. :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone

Wish I could stay a little longer, but need to run or maybe a crooked lope would be more accurate. Love you gals.


----------



## mumtoSophy

afternoon (it is here) girls 

how is everyone today???


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> afternoon (it is here) girls
> 
> how is everyone today???


Just ditzy thank you .
good morning good morning it's time to raise and shine, Not.


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> Nitzi how far are you from Erie Pa.?????Driving time that is.


4 hours 40 minutes
If I do the speed limit


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> afternoon (it is here) girls
> 
> how is everyone today???


Afternoon Sharon
Quiet morning here.


----------



## theyarnlady

Do you want to know whaat i have been getting in my email as of late. To bad i am going to tell you any way. Join the singles club. Why would I want to do that? Break in a new one?


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitzi how far are you from Erie Pa.?????Driving time that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 hours 40 minutes
> If I do the speed limit
Click to expand...

How long if you go faster? :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> Do you want to know whaat i have been getting in my email as of late. To bad i am going to tell you any way. Join the singles club. Why would I want to do that? Break in a new one?


oh no! that would be too much like hard work!

:roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

>ok> I must close this adventure and do something around here I think it's call house work, but not sure as havn't done for a while. Good day all


----------



## nitz8catz

Now we have snow coming down in clumps.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> >ok> I must close this adventure and do something around here I think it's call house work, but not sure as havn't done for a while. Good day all


Have a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have 3 more of the sq*** to do for the UK ladies so I can post them before you go to York. Think I'm going to have to do an all nighter or something this weekend.
Then I'm going to take a little break and knit some peeps for Easter before I finish the rest of the sq****.
Some of the Easter eggs and chicks patterns are SOOO cute.
Then there's that lilac coloured folded fan scarf that DD is waiting for.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I have 3 more of the sq*** to do for the UK ladies so I can post them before you go to York. Think I'm going to have to do an all nighter or something this weekend.
> Then I'm going to take a little break and knit some peeps for Easter before I finish the rest of the sq****.
> Some of the Easter eggs and chicks patterns are SOOO cute.
> Then there's that lilac coloured folded fan scarf that DD is waiting for.


Good adternoon from a beautiful sunny and warm Surrey. I'll send some over to you Nitzi. I posted your crochet hooks today, hope they won't take too long and if you want to send all the squares to me I can put them with the others I am taking to York. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Looks like people are finding their way here. If you are not here put your hands up and we'll send out a search party!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Looks like people are finding their way here. If you are not here put your hands up and we'll send out a search party!


 :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 more of the sq*** to do for the UK ladies so I can post them before you go to York. Think I'm going to have to do an all nighter or something this weekend.
> Then I'm going to take a little break and knit some peeps for Easter before I finish the rest of the sq****.
> Some of the Easter eggs and chicks patterns are SOOO cute.
> Then there's that lilac coloured folded fan scarf that DD is waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> Good adternoon from a beautiful sunny and warm Surrey. I'll send some over to you Nitzi. I posted your crochet hooks today, hope they won't take too long and if you want to send all the squares to me I can put them with the others I am taking to York. xxx
Click to expand...

Thank you, my box is ready, just have 3 to finish. (The end is in sight :twisted: )


----------



## shand

Im here, I may not be at home but I am here, had to take my big cardi off its so warm and sunny here, been looking at flats for DD this morning, she is moving in abour 4 weeks, didnt see anything I would live in and said so, so we will keep looking


----------



## shand

going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,


Are you going to knit an egg the size of the one we saw in Carnaby Street?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to knit an egg the size of the one we saw in Carnaby Street?
Click to expand...

These are the ones that I want to make
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-eggy-peeps


----------



## shand

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to knit an egg the size of the one we saw in Carnaby Street?
Click to expand...

 :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to knit an egg the size of the one we saw in Carnaby Street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are the ones that I want to make
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-eggy-peeps
Click to expand...

They are very sweet. x


----------



## shand

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to knit an egg the size of the one we saw in Carnaby Street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are the ones that I want to make
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-eggy-peeps
Click to expand...

love the peeps nitzy


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Whatever happened to Nitzi, Yitiz and Pitzi ......


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever happened to Nitzi, Yitiz and Pitzi ......
Click to expand...

Happy St Davids Day. Have you had a leak? Or just daffoldils?


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to make some coffee and do some knitting, Catcvh you all later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever happened to Nitzi, Yitiz and Pitzi ......
Click to expand...

I think they're still around somewhere ;-) :-D


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever happened to Nitzi, Yitiz and Pitzi ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy St Davids Day. Have you had a leak? Or just daffoldils?
Click to expand...

Had some Daft Dills as I always do on this day. Called the plumber re the leak and are having leeks for dinner. P xx


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever happened to Nitzi, Yitiz and Pitzi ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're still around somewhere ;-) :-D
Click to expand...

They were a bit troublesome, weren't they?


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever happened to Nitzi, Yitiz and Pitzi ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy St Davids Day. Have you had a leak? Or just daffoldils?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had some Daft Dills as I always do on this day. Called the plumber re the leak and are having leeks for dinner. P xx
Click to expand...

Leeks, yummm


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever happened to Nitzi, Yitiz and Pitzi ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're still around somewhere ;-) :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were a bit troublesome, weren't they?
Click to expand...

Oh I am sure they are around leaking some where, or lurking some where. :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever happened to Nitzi, Yitiz and Pitzi ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're still around somewhere ;-) :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were a bit troublesome, weren't they?
Click to expand...

Nah, they were just having fun


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever happened to Nitzi, Yitiz and Pitzi ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're still around somewhere ;-) :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were a bit troublesome, weren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, they were just having fun
Click to expand...

Good for them. Fun is a dying art. Life can be too serious at times.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> CAn i be ditz with you?? Just a thought change name to nitz ditz or ditz nitz
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever happened to Nitzi, Yitiz and Pitzi ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're still around somewhere ;-) :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were a bit troublesome, weren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, they were just having fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for them. Fun is a dying art. Life can be too serious at times.
Click to expand...

Why is it they were just? Seems they would still be having fun maybe we should just keep an eye out for them.


----------



## pearlone

So cute, I might give them a try.


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for lunch. I'll be back later.


----------



## PurpleFi

I have just had a walk up the garden and this is what I found - not the fairies they were hiding.

The camillias were on all the same tree.


----------



## pearlone

Your camillas are beautiful Purple.


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Your camillas are beautiful Purple.


Thank you Pearly. I just hope that now they are coming out we don't get any frosts to brown the flowers. The tree is as tall as my house. If and when they are all out I will take a picture of the whole tree. How are you today?


----------



## PurpleFi

This one isn't a camellia.


----------



## pearlone

Just got back a little while ago from running some errands. It took longer to wait in line than do the actual errand task. Thank you GS for the beautiful sq. Love the turquoise color and pattern is lovely. Love you too. That make 3 sqs. I have received so far. wow. I am in the process of making my last unmentionable, so hopefully I can get them off next week. I should do some housework too, but just don't feel like it.Feel like shopping. Oh dear, DH wouldn't like to hear me say that, although he never begrudes me anything. Perhaps I will just finish the sq. and then see what I feel like doing.


----------



## pearlone

Hey Nitzi, do you think you would like to try to touch base with one another this summer? Perhaps we could both drive 1/2 way and meet for lunch and lys trip??Let me know what you think.


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Just got back a little while ago from running some errands. It took longer to wait in line than do the actual errand task. Thank you GS for the beautiful sq. Love the turquoise color and pattern is lovely. Love you too. That make 3 sqs. I have received so far. wow. I am in the process of making my last unmentionable, so hopefully I can get them off next week. I should do some housework too, but just don't feel like it.Feel like shopping. Oh dear, DH wouldn't like to hear me say that, although he never begrudes me anything. Perhaps I will just finish the sq. and then see what I feel like doing.


Tell DH that along with knitting shopping is very good therapy. Hopefully you will get my square soon. xx


----------



## pearlone

Purple love the flower you made. Very nice job. Are you going to decorate with it on a hat or shawl???I am doing so much better.


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Hey Nitzi, do you think you would like to try to touch base with one another this summer? Perhaps we could both drive 1/2 way and meet for lunch and lys trip??Let me know what you think.


That sounds nice If it's anything like our get together in London yesterday you will have a whale of a time. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Purple love the flower you made. Very nice job. Are you going to decorate with it on a hat or shawl???I am doing so much better.


Glad you are doing better Pearly. I'm not very good at crochet patterns so I just made it up as I went along. I have sewn a brooch pin on the back and it is now on my purple jacket.


----------



## pearlone

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back a little while ago from running some errands. It took longer to wait in line than do the actual errand task. Thank you GS for the beautiful sq. Love the turquoise color and pattern is lovely. Love you too. That make 3 sqs. I have received so far. wow. I am in the process of making my last unmentionable, so hopefully I can get them off next week. I should do some housework too, but just don't feel like it.Feel like shopping. Oh dear, DH wouldn't like to hear me say that, although he never begrudes me anything. Perhaps I will just finish the sq. and then see what I feel like doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell DH that along with knitting shopping is very good therapy. Hopefully you will get my square soon. xx
Click to expand...

I will let DH know and see what he says.LOL  Looking forward to getting your sq. I am sending mine to GS to be given out in York.


----------



## pearlone

DH says tummy rumbling for some lunch. Talk with you later. Have a lovely evening. Loved your pictures of all you ladies in London. Sounds like you all had a fab day. Bye for now.


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back a little while ago from running some errands. It took longer to wait in line than do the actual errand task. Thank you GS for the beautiful sq. Love the turquoise color and pattern is lovely. Love you too. That make 3 sqs. I have received so far. wow. I am in the process of making my last unmentionable, so hopefully I can get them off next week. I should do some housework too, but just don't feel like it.Feel like shopping. Oh dear, DH wouldn't like to hear me say that, although he never begrudes me anything. Perhaps I will just finish the sq. and then see what I feel like doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell DH that along with knitting shopping is very good therapy. Hopefully you will get my square soon. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will let DH know and see what he says.LOL  Looking forward to getting your sq. I am sending mine to GS to be given out in York.
Click to expand...

There's going to be a lot of square in York!


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off until later as tonight is the photograhic competition at my natural history society and I have to go and see how many prizes I have won (NOT). Don't forget if you cannot find your way here put up your hand and we will send out a search party!

So welcome to CONECTIONS 3 and let's see how long it takes us to reach page 500 this time. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to knit an egg the size of the one we saw in Carnaby Street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are the ones that I want to make
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-eggy-peeps
Click to expand...

They are soooo cute, I have to start on something soon also xx


----------



## theyarnlady

Seems the NPY Cub has had a meat tin to daze

Any 1 herd a peep a boat it????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I'm off until later as tonight is the photograhic competition at my natural history society and I have to go and see how many prizes I have won (NOT). Don't forget if you cannot find your way here put up your hand and we will send out a search party!
> 
> So welcome to CONECTIONS 3 and let's see how long it takes us to reach page 500 this time. xx


Well we are upto p7 already, so probably not very long :XD:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I have just had a walk up the garden and this is what I found - not the fairies they were hiding.
> 
> The camillias were on all the same tree.


Very pretty xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> This one isn't a camellia.


That looks great xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Xiang for your nice comments. Introducedf little Xiang to Camberley today and this evening he is cvoming tothe natural history society meeting. I'm off now. Have a good day. xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

shand said:


> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,


i have a pattern for little easter baskets if you want me to send you??


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> i have a pattern for little easter baskets if you want me to send you??
Click to expand...

just want the bunny and chocolate :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

theyarnlady said:


> Seems the NPY Cub has had a meat tin to daze
> 
> Any 1 herd a peep a boat it????


sz no 1 ha ddd.


----------



## mumtoSophy

easter baskets

http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/Baskets.htm


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> i have a pattern for little easter baskets if you want me to send you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just want the bunny and chocolate :XD:
Click to expand...

aaaw too late! I posted your parcel today! no bunny and chocolate


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> i have a pattern for little easter baskets if you want me to send you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just want the bunny and chocolate :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaw too late! I posted your parcel today! no bunny and chocolate
Click to expand...

Gee no bunnys whats a person to do. have to have a bunny.


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> i have a pattern for little easter baskets if you want me to send you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just want the bunny and chocolate :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaw too late! I posted your parcel today! no bunny and chocolate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee no bunnys whats a person to do. have to have a bunny.
Click to expand...

if only I had known!!!


----------



## shand

mumtoSophy said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> i have a pattern for little easter baskets if you want me to send you??
Click to expand...

yes please, looked at lots of patterns this afternoon but nothing took my fancy so Im still looking


----------



## tammie52

evening all
i see we have moved again lol.
went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.


----------



## tammie52

oh no one here. oh well back to looking on net lol,


----------



## mumtoSophy

shand said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> i have a pattern for little easter baskets if you want me to send you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes please, looked at lots of patterns this afternoon but nothing took my fancy so Im still looking
Click to expand...

http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/Baskets.htm


----------



## mumtoSophy

tammie52 said:


> oh no one here. oh well back to looking on net lol,


I'm here! *waves*


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> i have a pattern for little easter baskets if you want me to send you??
Click to expand...

Oooohhhhhh yes please!!!!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice

**Important News**

Angela is not feeling to good today (I think we overdid it the other day) so she wanted me to pass a couple of things on to you

Pam she wanted to thank you for the card and the laugh the laugh came when she opened the card and it started playing the music and Ali took his paw and shut it lol

Everyone she has a new surgery date it is March 28th plenty of time to finish recovering from this one


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.


I think you are quite within your rights - especially if you are paying for your classes, crocheting is definitely different to quilting!!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Good heavens I've got 5 pages to catch up on on the old thread, never mind these 8...I can't do it tonight girls, I've just come in from DS's...We had fish and chips and they were really greasy. I didn't enjoy them much at all.....Have you all had a good day?


----------



## binkbrice

I got my new needles today I love them they are the Dreamz pride 

I can't wait to find a project to use them on of course it has to wait till I finish them squares  

I saw a Pengwin do a fly by on here today Hellloooo Pengwin


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> **Important News**
> 
> Angela is not feeling to good today (I think we overdid it the other day) so she wanted me to pass a couple of things on to you
> 
> Pam she wanted to thank you for the card and the laugh the laugh came when she opened the card and it started playing the music and Ali took his paw and shut it lol
> 
> Everyone she has a new surgery date it is March 28th plenty of time to finish recovering from this one


Give her all my love....I just love that gal....Wait until she's had her shoulder dne too. She'll just be recovering nicely for the Summer.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Important News**
> 
> Angela is not feeling to good today (I think we overdid it the other day) so she wanted me to pass a couple of things on to you
> 
> Pam she wanted to thank you for the card and the laugh the laugh came when she opened the card and it started playing the music and Ali took his paw and shut it lol
> 
> Everyone she has a new surgery date it is March 28th plenty of time to finish recovering from this one
> 
> 
> 
> Give her all my love....I just love that gal....Wait until she's had her shoulder dne too. She'll just be recovering nicely for the Summer.
Click to expand...

Oh Yeah she also got her letter today saying she was approved for disability

I will give her your love she is a wee bit sore and tired today


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Grandma Susan and Judi

I have one long day been up since 6am after only 5hours of sleep have to pick DH up at the airport at 11pm so if I can't steal a nap soon that is going to be a long drive


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.


I'll lamp her for yoy Tammie...PLEASE let me, let me...
:XD:


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.


Hello Tammie I have to agree with you too

quilting has nothing to do with crochet


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll lamp her for yoy Tammie...PLEASE let me, let me...
> :XD:
Click to expand...

go get her GS :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tammie52

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Important News**
> 
> Angela is not feeling to good today (I think we overdid it the other day) so she wanted me to pass a couple of things on to you
> 
> Pam she wanted to thank you for the card and the laugh the laugh came when she opened the card and it started playing the music and Ali took his paw and shut it lol
> 
> Everyone she has a new surgery date it is March 28th plenty of time to finish recovering from this one
> 
> 
> 
> Give her all my love....I just love that gal....Wait until she's had her shoulder dne too. She'll just be recovering nicely for the Summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Yeah she also got her letter today saying she was approved for disability
> 
> I will give her your love she is a wee bit sore and tired today
Click to expand...

wishing her all the best. and a speedy recovery after wards.


----------



## tammie52

ha ha felt like lamping her myself today, but its all sorted, just been upstairs to see shirley, we are goin to do it together tomorrow, shes the stitcher, she had her own sewing shop yrs ago, so she knows how to make them.


----------



## tammie52

mumtoSophy said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh no one here. oh well back to looking on net lol,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here! *waves*
Click to expand...

ops sorry seems like i missed you lol


----------



## tammie52

jorens53 said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are quite within your rights - especially if you are paying for your classes, crocheting is definitely different to quilting!!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

thats what i thought to. but that woman never listens to any one.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tammie I have to agree with you too
> 
> quilting has nothing to do with crochet
Click to expand...

She might as well take cookery classes....


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tammie I have to agree with you too
> 
> quilting has nothing to do with crochet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She might as well take cookery classes....
Click to expand...

she might learn some crochet there


----------



## patrican

Morning Purple, Susan, Lisa, Tammie, Sharon, Pam, Judi, Shand, .........umm can't remember who else I've seen here today - oh yes Pengwin, Nitzi, Pearl, London, Saxy. Plus a big hug and hello to Ange - do hope your soreness and everything gets better very soon and great news about everything else. :thumbup: 

If I've missed anyone my apologies and hello to you as well.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Good heavens I've got 5 pages to catch up on on the old thread, never mind these 8...I can't do it tonight girls, I've just come in from DS's...We had fish and chips and they were really greasy. I didn't enjoy them much at all.....Have you all had a good day?


nothin as bad as greasy fish/chips is there. cnt wait to go to york to get some chips. hubbie wont let me have any here.. bought/ or home made lol


----------



## tammie52

patrican said:


> Morning Purple, Susan, Lisa, Tammie, Sharon, Pam, Judi, Shand, .........umm can't remember who else I've seen here today - oh yes Pengwin, Nitzi, Pearl, London, Saxy. Plus a big hug and hello to Ange - do hope your soreness and everything gets better very soon and great news about everything else. :thumbup:
> 
> If I've missed anyone my apologies and hello to you as well.


evening


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tammie I have to agree with you too
> 
> quilting has nothing to do with crochet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She might as well take cookery classes....
Click to expand...

No silly - take the quilting class to learn to crochet, the knitting class will teach woodwork - gotta know how to make those needles........


----------



## tammie52

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tammie I have to agree with you too
> 
> quilting has nothing to do with crochet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She might as well take cookery classes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she might learn some crochet there
Click to expand...

oh she will tell you shes done it all i bet lol


----------



## grandma susan

Girls, I'm going to bed. DH has got this tv blasting about hostages or something.....I might be on in the morning. It's U3a subs and renewals tomorrow morning...night night.


----------



## tammie52

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tammie I have to agree with you too
> 
> quilting has nothing to do with crochet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She might as well take cookery classes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No silly - take the quilting class to learn to crochet, the knitting class will teach woodwork - gotta know how to make those needles........
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> Girls, I'm going to bed. DH has got this tv blasting about hostages or something.....I might be on in the morning. It's U3a subs and renewals tomorrow morning...night night.


Good night, sleep well.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Girls, I'm going to bed. DH has got this tv blasting about hostages or something.....I might be on in the morning. It's U3a subs and renewals tomorrow morning...night night.


night night susan. sleep well xx


----------



## tammie52

im goin for a smoke then making a coffee. so ill catch up with you all tomorrow night night


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Patti, Bye PaTTi....Have you recieved my squares yet? I sent them to Judi and everybody else has had there's....It's still only 10days.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> Hi Patti, Bye PaTTi....Have you recieved my squares yet? I sent them to Judi and everybody else has had there's....It's still only 10days.


Not yet Susan. I got Shand's yesterday and that took 10 days from post date. I'll let you know as soon as it comes. Might come today.


----------



## patrican

And it's bye from me as well even though I am talking to myself.


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to start my easter knitting this afternoon, or rather decide what Im going to knit for easter,
> 
> 
> 
> i have a pattern for little easter baskets if you want me to send you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooohhhhhh yes please!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/Baskets.htm


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Important News**
> 
> Angela is not feeling to good today (I think we overdid it the other day) so she wanted me to pass a couple of things on to you
> 
> Pam she wanted to thank you for the card and the laugh the laugh came when she opened the card and it started playing the music and Ali took his paw and shut it lol
> 
> Everyone she has a new surgery date it is March 28th plenty of time to finish recovering from this one
> 
> 
> 
> Give her all my love....I just love that gal....Wait until she's had her shoulder dne too. She'll just be recovering nicely for the Summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Yeah she also got her letter today saying she was approved for disability
> 
> I will give her your love she is a wee bit sore and tired today
Click to expand...

that's fantastic! about the letter I mean :XD: :XD: :XD:

sorry she's not feeling too well


----------



## mumtoSophy

baskets for anyone else??!!!

http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/Baskets.htm


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Hi Patti, Bye PaTTi....Have you recieved my squares yet? I sent them to Judi and everybody else has had there's....It's still only 10days.


Nite Grandma Susan


----------



## binkbrice

mumtoSophy said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Important News**
> 
> Angela is not feeling to good today (I think we overdid it the other day) so she wanted me to pass a couple of things on to you
> 
> Pam she wanted to thank you for the card and the laugh the laugh came when she opened the card and it started playing the music and Ali took his paw and shut it lol
> 
> Everyone she has a new surgery date it is March 28th plenty of time to finish recovering from this one
> 
> 
> 
> Give her all my love....I just love that gal....Wait until she's had her shoulder dne too. She'll just be recovering nicely for the Summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Yeah she also got her letter today saying she was approved for disability
> 
> I will give her your love she is a wee bit sore and tired today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's fantastic! about the letter I mean :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> sorry she's not feeling too well
Click to expand...

I know what you meant


----------



## binkbrice

this cup of coffee is awful but I neeeeedd caffeene see I don't even know if I spelled that right


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> this cup of coffee is awful but I neeeeedd caffeene see I don't even know if I spelled that right


aw I'm ready for bed and you're wanting coffee??!! :XD:


----------



## binkbrice

mumtoSophy said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> this cup of coffee is awful but I neeeeedd caffeene see I don't even know if I spelled that right
> 
> 
> 
> aw I'm ready for bed and you're wanting coffee??!! :XD:
Click to expand...

I am drinking coffee been up since 6am with maybe 5 hours sleep and DH's flight lands at 11pm tonight so I have to pick him up

I need an IV of it right about now :shock: :shock:


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> this cup of coffee is awful but I neeeeedd caffeene see I don't even know if I spelled that right
> 
> 
> 
> aw I'm ready for bed and you're wanting coffee??!! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am drinking coffee been up since 6am with maybe 5 hours sleep and DH's flight lands at 11pm tonight so I have to pick him up
Click to expand...

oh well you need chocolate too! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## binkbrice

mumtoSophy said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> this cup of coffee is awful but I neeeeedd caffeene see I don't even know if I spelled that right
> 
> 
> 
> aw I'm ready for bed and you're wanting coffee??!! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am drinking coffee been up since 6am with maybe 5 hours sleep and DH's flight lands at 11pm tonight so I have to pick him up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh well you need chocolate too! :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Yes but I just had banana cream pie yummy


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> this cup of coffee is awful but I neeeeedd caffeene see I don't even know if I spelled that right
> 
> 
> 
> aw I'm ready for bed and you're wanting coffee??!! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am drinking coffee been up since 6am with maybe 5 hours sleep and DH's flight lands at 11pm tonight so I have to pick him up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh well you need chocolate too! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but I just had banana cream pie yummy
Click to expand...

I want banana cream pie!! what is it?? describe it! :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening all. I leave you to tidy the new room and what do you do - chat to page 11 at this rate we'll be a 500 in two weeks!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Good evening all. I leave you to tidy the new room and what do you do - chat to page 11 at this rate we'll be a 500 in two weeks!!!


evening! did you win???


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all. I leave you to tidy the new room and what do you do - chat to page 11 at this rate we'll be a 500 in two weeks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> evening! did you win???
Click to expand...

I got a highly commended in one class and a seconde in another. My grandson won the junior class and got a highly commended in a class against adults.


----------



## PurpleFi

Have I missed anything?


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all. I leave you to tidy the new room and what do you do - chat to page 11 at this rate we'll be a 500 in two weeks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> evening! did you win???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a highly commended in one class and a seconde in another. My grandson won the junior class and got a highly commended in a class against adults.
Click to expand...

well done! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Have I missed anything?


Angela isn't too well

but has her shoulder op on 28th

Binky is high on caffine

GS couldn't be bothered catching up and neither could I past that! hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

well done! :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote]

Thank you (big curtsey) It was my first year in the open class as I won the novice class last year.


----------



## binkbrice

mumtoSophy said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> this cup of coffee is awful but I neeeeedd caffeene see I don't even know if I spelled that right
> 
> 
> 
> aw I'm ready for bed and you're wanting coffee??!! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am drinking coffee been up since 6am with maybe 5 hours sleep and DH's flight lands at 11pm tonight so I have to pick him up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh well you need chocolate too! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but I just had banana cream pie yummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want banana cream pie!! what is it?? describe it! :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

it is banana pudding in a pie crust with lots of whipping cream on top with almonds sprinkled on it


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I missed anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Angela isn't too well
> 
> but has her shoulder op on 28th
> 
> Binky is high on caffine
> 
> GS couldn't be bothered catching up and neither could I past that! hahaha
Click to expand...

Thanks Sharon, how are you and how is Sophy now?


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> well done! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Thank you (big curtsey) It was my first year in the open class as I won the novice class last year.[/quote]

Yes well done

Angela also got her approval letter today

I just had some chocolate


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Lisa, Sorry Angela's not too good but glad she's got her date for op. Give her my love and lots of hugs. xxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> Hi Lisa, Sorry Angela's not too good but glad she's got her date for op. Give her my love and lots of hugs. xxx


I will


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you (big curtsey) It was my first year in the open class as I won the novice class last year.
Click to expand...

Yes well done

Angela also got her approval letter today

I just had some chocolate[/quote]

Thank you Lis (another big curtsey) Glad Angela got her approval, about time too. I'm having a decaf coffee and a hot cross bun.


----------



## binkbrice

Oh OH OH The baby that I made the blankie for was born not even an hour ago Her name is Serenity (we have a niece by that name to)


----------



## binkbrice

give me a sec and I will post the pic of the blanket


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Oh OH OH The baby that I made the blankie for was born not even an hour ago Her name is Serenity (we have a niece by that name to)


Oh congratulations. Hoope everything went well. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> this cup of coffee is awful but I neeeeedd caffeene see I don't even know if I spelled that right
> 
> 
> 
> aw I'm ready for bed and you're wanting coffee??!! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am drinking coffee been up since 6am with maybe 5 hours sleep and DH's flight lands at 11pm tonight so I have to pick him up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh well you need chocolate too! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but I just had banana cream pie yummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want banana cream pie!! what is it?? describe it! :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is banana pudding in a pie crust with lots of whipping cream on top with almonds sprinkled on it
Click to expand...

oooooh yummy!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I missed anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Angela isn't too well
> 
> but has her shoulder op on 28th
> 
> Binky is high on caffine
> 
> GS couldn't be bothered catching up and neither could I past that! hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sharon, how are you and how is Sophy now?
Click to expand...

I'm fine thanx

Sophy not so good 

she keeps complaining her hips are still sore 

she said tonight her legs were sore too 

I don't know where to go with this as she is doing as the physio told her to
I have booked an appointment with a private sports physio but cant get one til the 16th


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> Oh OH OH The baby that I made the blankie for was born not even an hour ago Her name is Serenity (we have a niece by that name to)


aaaw that's lovely :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## binkbrice

here is the pic


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Sharon, how are you and how is Sophy now?[/quote]

I'm fine thanx

Sophy not so good 

she keeps complaining her hips are still sore 

she said tonight her legs were sore too 

I don't know where to go with this as she is doing as the physio told her to
I have booked an appointment with a private sports physio but cant get one til the 16th [/quote]

Good idea to check with a sports physio any chance you can hurry ther appointment up. Have you heard of Alexander technique, it's all to do with posture and stuff, might help. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Thanks Sharon, how are you and how is Sophy now?


I'm fine thanx

Sophy not so good 

she keeps complaining her hips are still sore 

she said tonight her legs were sore too 

I don't know where to go with this as she is doing as the physio told her to
I have booked an appointment with a private sports physio but cant get one til the 16th [/quote]

Good idea to check with a sports physio any chance you can hurry ther appointment up. Have you heard of Alexander technique, it's all to do with posture and stuff, might help. xx[/quote]

I don't want to do anything that might help or not help if the physio hasn't recommended!

I dont want her to turn round and say that Sophy hasnt been resting or putting ice on because she has and it's NOT working!

I'm having to give her painkillers now


----------



## binkbrice

The baby was 7lbs. 9oz. and 20 inches long with jet black hair


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> here is the pic


that's lovely! I'm sure the recipient will look cosy in it :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sharon, how are you and how is Sophy now?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanx
> 
> Sophy not so good
> 
> she keeps complaining her hips are still sore
> 
> she said tonight her legs were sore too
> 
> I don't know where to go with this as she is doing as the physio told her to
> I have booked an appointment with a private sports physio but cant get one til the 16th
Click to expand...

Good idea to check with a sports physio any chance you can hurry ther appointment up. Have you heard of Alexander technique, it's all to do with posture and stuff, might help. xx[/quote]

I don't want to do anything that might help or not help if the physio hasn't recommended!

I dont want her to turn round and say that Sophy hasnt been resting or putting ice on because she has and it's NOT working!

I'm having to give her painkillers now [/quote]

Sorry I didn't make it clear, I meant to ask the physio if anything like Alexander technique would help. But what she could do is gentle breathing and try to relax as much as she can.


----------



## binkbrice

thats not the best pic the angle was wrong might try to retake it later


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> The baby was 7lbs. 9oz. and 20 inches long with jet black hair


Lovely blanket and things. You are a clever girl. xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> The baby was 7lbs. 9oz. and 20 inches long with jet black hair
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely blanket and things. You are a clever girl. xx
Click to expand...

Thank you the headband will have three little flower buttons it is so cute this is the item that I am doing the cables on for the first time


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sharon, how are you and how is Sophy now?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanx
> 
> Sophy not so good
> 
> she keeps complaining her hips are still sore
> 
> she said tonight her legs were sore too
> 
> I don't know where to go with this as she is doing as the physio told her to
> I have booked an appointment with a private sports physio but cant get one til the 16th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea to check with a sports physio any chance you can hurry ther appointment up. Have you heard of Alexander technique, it's all to do with posture and stuff, might help. xx
Click to expand...

I don't want to do anything that might help or not help if the physio hasn't recommended!

I dont want her to turn round and say that Sophy hasnt been resting or putting ice on because she has and it's NOT working!

I'm having to give her painkillers now [/quote]

Sorry I didn't make it clear, I meant to ask the physio if anything like Alexander technique would help. But what she could do is gentle breathing and try to relax as much as she can.[/quote]

she wont see the physio til 22nd March but the private physio is the 16th but thats still 2 weeks away!

I might give her a phone tomorrow


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going to say night night now as Mr P is going to give my shoulder a massage. Catch you all tomorrow.
Love and hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sharon, how are you and how is Sophy now?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanx
> 
> Sophy not so good
> 
> she keeps complaining her hips are still sore
> 
> she said tonight her legs were sore too
> 
> I don't know where to go with this as she is doing as the physio told her to
> I have booked an appointment with a private sports physio but cant get one til the 16th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea to check with a sports physio any chance you can hurry ther appointment up. Have you heard of Alexander technique, it's all to do with posture and stuff, might help. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to do anything that might help or not help if the physio hasn't recommended!
> 
> I dont want her to turn round and say that Sophy hasnt been resting or putting ice on because she has and it's NOT working!
> 
> I'm having to give her painkillers now
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't make it clear, I meant to ask the physio if anything like Alexander technique would help. But what she could do is gentle breathing and try to relax as much as she can.[/quote]

she wont see the physio til 22nd March but the private physio is the 16th but thats still 2 weeks away!

I might give her a phone tomorrow[/quote]

Aw poor Sophie I hope they can figure out what is going on and help her, hope you can get her a closer appt.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to say night night now as Mr P is going to give my shoulder a massage. Catch you all tomorrow.
> Love and hugs xxx


night xxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to say night night now as Mr P is going to give my shoulder a massage. Catch you all tomorrow.
> Love and hugs xxx


Good Nite Purple

I have to go to need a nap before picking up DH tonight


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sharon, how are you and how is Sophy now?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanx
> 
> Sophy not so good
> 
> she keeps complaining her hips are still sore
> 
> she said tonight her legs were sore too
> 
> I don't know where to go with this as she is doing as the physio told her to
> I have booked an appointment with a private sports physio but cant get one til the 16th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea to check with a sports physio any chance you can hurry ther appointment up. Have you heard of Alexander technique, it's all to do with posture and stuff, might help. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to do anything that might help or not help if the physio hasn't recommended!
> 
> I dont want her to turn round and say that Sophy hasnt been resting or putting ice on because she has and it's NOT working!
> 
> I'm having to give her painkillers now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I didn't make it clear, I meant to ask the physio if anything like Alexander technique would help. But what she could do is gentle breathing and try to relax as much as she can.
Click to expand...

she wont see the physio til 22nd March but the private physio is the 16th but thats still 2 weeks away!

I might give her a phone tomorrow[/quote]

Aw poor Sophie I hope they can figure out what is going on and help her, hope you can get her a closer appt.[/quote]

the physio woman reckons shes been over bstretching tendons instead of muscles as her muscles havent caught up with her rapidly growing bones!


----------



## binkbrice

Good Night Sharon


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to say night night now as Mr P is going to give my shoulder a massage. Catch you all tomorrow.
> Love and hugs xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Good Nite Purple
> 
> I have to go to need a nap before picking up DH tonight
Click to expand...

ok nite xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> Good Night night Binky xxx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening all. I leave you to tidy the new room and what do you do - chat to page 11 at this rate we'll be a 500 in two weeks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> evening! did you win???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a highly commended in one class and a seconde in another. My grandson won the junior class and got a highly commended in a class against adults.
Click to expand...

Well done and congrats to both of you for that. :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice

mumtoSophy said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sharon, how are you and how is Sophy now?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine thanx
> 
> Sophy not so good
> 
> she keeps complaining her hips are still sore
> 
> she said tonight her legs were sore too
> 
> I don't know where to go with this as she is doing as the physio told her to
> I have booked an appointment with a private sports physio but cant get one til the 16th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea to check with a sports physio any chance you can hurry ther appointment up. Have you heard of Alexander technique, it's all to do with posture and stuff, might help. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to do anything that might help or not help if the physio hasn't recommended!
> 
> I dont want her to turn round and say that Sophy hasnt been resting or putting ice on because she has and it's NOT working!
> 
> I'm having to give her painkillers now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I didn't make it clear, I meant to ask the physio if anything like Alexander technique would help. But what she could do is gentle breathing and try to relax as much as she can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she wont see the physio til 22nd March but the private physio is the 16th but thats still 2 weeks away!
> 
> I might give her a phone tomorrow
Click to expand...

Aw poor Sophie I hope they can figure out what is going on and help her, hope you can get her a closer appt.[/quote]

the physio woman reckons shes been over bstretching tendons instead of muscles as her muscles havent caught up with her rapidly growing bones![/quote]

I still don't see why it would hurt for this long, We hate to see our children suffer don't we Big Hugs to Sophie


----------



## patrican

I just finished catching up from the old number 2 connections - had to check out the London outing photos 
 - I understand why some people may have wanted to steal that egg - very pretty.


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I missed anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Angela isn't too well
> 
> but has her shoulder op on 28th
> 
> Binky is high on caffine
> 
> GS couldn't be bothered catching up and neither could I past that! hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sharon, how are you and how is Sophy now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fine thanx
> 
> Sophy not so good
> 
> she keeps complaining her hips are still sore
> 
> she said tonight her legs were sore too
> 
> I don't know where to go with this as she is doing as the physio told her to
> I have booked an appointment with a private sports physio but cant get one til the 16th
Click to expand...

Hope it works out for Sophy soon Sharon and that an earlier appt comes up somehow.


----------



## patrican

binkbrice said:


> here is the pic


You do beautiful work Lisa.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi Patti, Bye PaTTi....Have you recieved my squares yet? I sent them to Judi and everybody else has had there's....It's still only 10days.


The squares arrived today, so did the ones from purple, both sets are gorgeous. Will be post them on Monday xoxo


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Important News**
> 
> Angela is not feeling to good today (I think we overdid it the other day) so she wanted me to pass a couple of things on to you
> 
> Pam she wanted to thank you for the card and the laugh the laugh came when she opened the card and it started playing the music and Ali took his paw and shut it lol
> 
> Everyone she has a new surgery date it is March 28th plenty of time to finish recovering from this one
> 
> 
> 
> Give her all my love....I just love that gal....Wait until she's had her shoulder dne too. She'll just be recovering nicely for the Summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Yeah she also got her letter today saying she was approved for disability
> 
> I will give her your love she is a wee bit sore and tired today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's fantastic! about the letter I mean :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> sorry she's not feeling too well
Click to expand...

The granting of Disability is fantastic, it's great xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Not a productive evening for me, scratch one sq***. And I'm wearing 2 different slippers so I'm going to have to make replacements.
Link, wonderful news about the disability and the rescheduled op.
Bink, keep drinking that caffeine! The cables on the headband are wonderful.
Sharon, hope that sport physio can give you some advice over the phone that will help Sophy.
Purple, congratulations on your winnings.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good nite.


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patti, Bye PaTTi....Have you recieved my squares yet? I sent them to Judi and everybody else has had there's....It's still only 10days.
> 
> 
> 
> The squares arrived today, so did the ones from purple, both sets are gorgeous. Will be post them on Monday xoxo
Click to expand...

So exciting - can't wait to get them. :lol: :thumbup: I won't get them until about Wednesday though.

Is there something wrong with me - I'm becoming obsessed with squares lately, of all sorts - knitted and patchwork. I'm collecting the things now - all sizes. Oh but it's such fun and I'm a very sad case with no hope at all. 


Even the knitted ones are being engulfed by my patchworking - I'm even making more of the knitted kind.....help I can't stop and me thinks I'll be knitting squares forever. :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> **Important News**
> 
> Angela is not feeling to good today (I think we overdid it the other day) so she wanted me to pass a couple of things on to you
> 
> Pam she wanted to thank you for the card and the laugh the laugh came when she opened the card and it started playing the music and Ali took his paw and shut it lol
> 
> Everyone she has a new surgery date it is March 28th plenty of time to finish recovering from this one


YEAH..... Just made my way to Connections 3 and have been doing all this ##)*#) reading to find out date since I saw a reference to it. So glad that is going to get done soon so that she can get on with recoup and enjoy the summer.... Guess I'll just have to keep reading to see if she has decided to chop off her hair.......

OK... Read farther and see congratulations is due for Disability letter. I'll have to get some champagne chilling for when the first check arrives.......


----------



## Dreamweaver

jorens53 said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening all
> i see we have moved again lol.
> went to my crocheting class today and within 20mins, i got myself in to a row with teacher, as i pointed out to her, this is a crocheting class, not a sewing class , if i wanted to learn how to quilt id join a group. i bet your all thinking, tammie has lost the plot here, i havent. she wants us to look on net for a quilted tote bag, and make it for next week, told her dont be waitin to see my bag then, cos i wouldnt know were to start quilting a bag.
> i dont think she likes me. bit forward i am you see, ive looked on net but there are 100s of patterns dont know were to start.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are quite within your rights - especially if you are paying for your classes, crocheting is definitely different to quilting!!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Cheeky thing now aren't you....... And you SHOULD be.... I love to quilt but sure don't want to have to do it in a crochet class.... Is she thinking you all need a bag for your works? Plain old plastic one works just fine.......


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> here is the pic


Those are all so nice. Love the headband. How are you going to connect it? Serenity - beautiful. She'll grow into it but I'll guarantee the house won't be serene for the next few weeks!!!!!

Never mind... I saw the bit about the buttons.... ow sweet. Your cables look great. Love to do cables....


----------



## Dreamweaver

OK, only 12:30 A.M. here but I see I am all alone again....

Congratulations Purple on yet another accomplishment. You are certainly the multi-talented one!!!! Just how old is GS? Quite the accomplishment to be taking on the growns...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Managed to get 2 1/2 of those objects knit today. Of course, that is without embellishment.. and that may be the way they stay.... Have BB tourney tomorrow at 6. Livey won last night's game. If she wins tomorrow, there will be a Sat. game for the championship, I think. Meanwhile, Rachel has been practicing and having try-outs ofr big High Scvhool Drill Team. They are going by height so she will be the LAST one to try-out.... Poor baby... Then again,, the results will be posted tomorrow evening as well so she won't have to wait so long for news. It is going to be a very HAPPY week-end or a very SAD week-end. Wish the new flower shop near them was open so I could just have flowers delivered no matter what...


----------



## Dreamweaver

So sorry to hear Sophy is still hurting. I would definitely have a call in.... if for nothing more than to ask what kind of success to expect when.... 


I'm off to bed... I'm in for a long day tomorrow. I wasn't feeling super yesterday so I didn't call mom. When DH called today to ask if she needed anything and remind her that I would be out all day, she was miffed that she hadn't talked to me in a couple of days. This is NOT what I signed up for and the phone line does go two ways..... And I wonder why I am having chest pangs.....


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patti, Bye PaTTi....Have you recieved my squares yet? I sent them to Judi and everybody else has had there's....It's still only 10days.
> 
> 
> 
> The squares arrived today, so did the ones from purple, both sets are gorgeous. Will be post them on Monday xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So exciting - can't wait to get them. :lol: :thumbup: I won't get them until about Wednesday though.
> 
> Is there something wrong with me - I'm becoming obsessed with squares lately, of all sorts - knitted and patchwork. I'm collecting the things now - all sizes. Oh but it's such fun and I'm a very sad case with no hope at all.
> 
> 
> Even the knitted ones are being engulfed by my patchworking - I'm even making more of the knitted kind.....help I can't stop and me thinks I'll be knitting squares forever. :shock:
Click to expand...

Change direction & make some triangles (right angle of course) :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

My poor fingertips are sore from my needles. Has anyone else got Pony knitting needles? I like them, but they are metal & I think I knit tighter with them than with my Symphonie needles :roll:

Nobody is here yet, so will give my fingers a rest. & get back on a little later xx


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry to hear Sophy is still hurting. I would definitely have a call in.... if for nothing more than to ask what kind of success to expect when....
> 
> I'm off to bed... I'm in for a long day tomorrow. I wasn't feeling super yesterday so I didn't call mom. When DH called today to ask if she needed anything and remind her that I would be out all day, she was miffed that she hadn't talked to me in a couple of days. This is NOT what I signed up for and the phone line does go two ways..... And I wonder why I am having chest pangs.....


Get that checked out immediately, it might be anxiety or it could be something else!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jorens53 said:


> My poor fingertips are sore from my needles. Has anyone else got Pony knitting needles? I like them, but they are metal & I think I knit tighter with them than with my Symphonie needles :roll:
> 
> Nobody is here yet, so will give my fingers a rest. & get back on a little later xx


I thought all the Pony needles were colored plastic. Is knitting tighter a good thing or a bad thing for what you are doing?


----------



## Dreamweaver

jorens53 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear Sophy is still hurting. I would definitely have a call in.... if for nothing more than to ask what kind of success to expect when....
> 
> I'm off to bed... I'm in for a long day tomorrow. I wasn't feeling super yesterday so I didn't call mom. When DH called today to ask if she needed anything and remind her that I would be out all day, she was miffed that she hadn't talked to me in a couple of days. This is NOT what I signed up for and the phone line does go two ways.....
> And I wonder why I am having chest pangs.....
> 
> 
> 
> Get that checked out immediately, it might be anxiety or it could be something else!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I know. It actually started bothering me last night and I ALMOST woke up DH to go check it out. It has been just a niggling thing today, but I wasn't doing anything physical. I did have a stress test last month when my EKG looked goofy to Dr. but they say I passed fine.....Between the cough, tension and change in medication.... I think I'm just a big mess!!!! Unfortunately, the Dr. is at the other location, not seeing patients on Thursday (today) and only has a half day tomorrow. Doubtful I could get in... I will be discussing it all with her when I do go again soon.... If I don't feel better by Monday, I will call and have them fit me in somewhere.....


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My poor fingertips are sore from my needles. Has anyone else got Pony knitting needles? I like them, but they are metal & I think I knit tighter with them than with my Symphonie needles :roll:
> 
> Nobody is here yet, so will give my fingers a rest. & get back on a little later xx
> 
> 
> 
> I thought all the Pony needles were colored plastic. Is knitting tighter a good thing or a bad thing for what you are doing?
Click to expand...

With the beginnining rows, it is a bad thing cos I have to increase in every stitch & it is hard work getting the needle into the back of the stitch once I have knitted into the front of it :XD: The rest of the time it is good, cos then the stitches don't stretch so much as the toy fibre is being packed in :thumbup:
I am making a doll for one of my GD's. they will all eventually get a set of these dolls, cos I like making them :thumbup: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My poor fingertips are sore from my needles. Has anyone else got Pony knitting needles? I like them, but they are metal & I think I knit tighter with them than with my Symphonie needles :roll:
> 
> Nobody is here yet, so will give my fingers a rest. & get back on a little later xx
> 
> 
> 
> I thought all the Pony needles were colored plastic. Is knitting tighter a good thing or a bad thing for what you are doing?
Click to expand...

No, mine are metal with plastic tails & a row counter included on one end of one needle. They are good to use, but because of the way I knit, they hurt my finger tips :-(


----------



## Dreamweaver

Beginning rows are always a little tougher and increasing makes it even more so. Could you cast on and/or do that first row with a size up needle? I'm just about to do some dolls with a friend. She wants to knit them together, which is fine and they are cute. I just don't have a little one to give them to so I think I'll donate them to my neighbor's church auction next year.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

jorens53 said:


> No, mine are metal with plastic tails & a row counter included on one end of one needle. They are good to use, but because of the way I knit, they hurt my finger tips :-(


 A row counter built in? Now that is something I have never seen..... Cool...


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My poor fingertips are sore from my needles. Has anyone else got Pony knitting needles? I like them, but they are metal & I think I knit tighter with them than with my Symphonie needles :roll:
> 
> Nobody is here yet, so will give my fingers a rest. & get back on a little later xx
> 
> 
> 
> I thought all the Pony needles were colored plastic. Is knitting tighter a good thing or a bad thing for what you are doing?
Click to expand...

I have a few sets of pony needles. they are fine. I knit with metal needles anyway,


----------



## grandma susan

Morning everyone. Is there nobody up yet? It's 7.30am. I'm out this morning so need an hour to pull myself round.Gosh, I've dreamed about dead people all night. Folk in my family who have died.That'll teach me to eat chocolate in bed.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. Is there nobody up yet? It's 7.30am. I'm out this morning so need an hour to pull myself round.Gosh, I've dreamed about dead people all night. Folk in my family who have died.That'll teach me to eat chocolate in bed.


well if you have dreamt about death that means you will hear of someone who is pregnant today!

it's not you is it?!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver

It is 1:30AM here and I am just going to bed so I can start all this fun all over. First, I'm going to go to a Daily Coupon and pay for a housecleaning to be scheduled soon. Have decided there is no hope for me but to get back to square one and go from there...

Glad to see all is well in your world and you are back on-line... 

Xiang is up too and so is Sharon.

The wind has just picked up here so it sounds like ghosts.......I have enough strange dreams all by myself!!!


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. Is there nobody up yet? It's 7.30am. I'm out this morning so need an hour to pull myself round.Gosh, I've dreamed about dead people all night. Folk in my family who have died.That'll teach me to eat chocolate in bed.
> 
> 
> 
> well if you have dreamt about death that means you will hear of someone who is pregnant today!
> 
> it's not you is it?!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

There's more chance of it being you...morning


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Hey... look who the cat drug in!


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Dreamweaver....and Judi


----------



## grandma susan

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hey... look who the cat drug in!


Hello there our VIV...Nice to see you. How are you these days?


----------



## Dreamweaver

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. Is there nobody up yet? It's 7.30am. I'm out this morning so need an hour to pull myself round.Gosh, I've dreamed about dead people all night. Folk in my family who have died.That'll teach me to eat chocolate in bed.
> 
> 
> 
> well if you have dreamt about death that means you will hear of someone who is pregnant today!
> 
> it's not you is it?!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

How funny. I always said that we lose someone in the family to make way for a new member. With my first daughter, it was my husband's Irish grandmother and with our second daughter it was my favorite grandfather.... Guess that means mom has to hang around a few more years. The GD's are too young for babies!!! Then again, there is about to be a marriage in the family so........


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. Is there nobody up yet? It's 7.30am. I'm out this morning so need an hour to pull myself round.Gosh, I've dreamed about dead people all night. Folk in my family who have died.That'll teach me to eat chocolate in bed.
> 
> 
> 
> well if you have dreamt about death that means you will hear of someone who is pregnant today!
> 
> it's not you is it?!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's more chance of it being you...morning
Click to expand...

noooooooooooo danger of that!!!!!!!

that ship has sailed!!!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hey... look who the cat drug in!


hiya :XD:

I posted yer parcel yesterday (finally) so it should be there next week :XD: :XD:

how you doing???


----------



## mumtoSophy

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hey... look who the cat drug in!


love the profile pic!!
is that Staci and Aden??


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... look who the cat drug in!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there our VIV...Nice to see you. How are you these days?
Click to expand...

Hi Susan.. I've missed you sweet lady! I'm doing ok. How about you?


----------



## grandma susan

hahahaha Sharon....Our ship sunk a few years ago.....Viv your Avatar good. I can see aeden's grown quite a lot.


----------



## LuvinCrafts

mumtoSophy said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... look who the cat drug in!
> 
> 
> 
> hiya :XD:
> 
> I posted yer parcel yesterday (finally) so it should be there next week :XD: :XD:
> 
> how you doing???
Click to expand...

Awww, thanks Sharon.. I'm looking forward to it!  I'm doing ok, thanks. So I can't spread any rumors that you're pregos?? LOL


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Yes, that's a pic of Aaden and Meghan (my oldest granddaughter/grandchild and my youngest)


----------



## grandma susan

DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?


----------



## mumtoSophy

LuvinCrafts said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... look who the cat drug in!
> 
> 
> 
> hiya :XD:
> 
> I posted yer parcel yesterday (finally) so it should be there next week :XD: :XD:
> 
> how you doing???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww, thanks Sharon.. I'm looking forward to it!  I'm doing ok, thanks. So I can't spread any rumors that you're pregos?? LOL
Click to expand...

hahaha I tried that before :XD:

na I am a baron woman :shock:

hahaha

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Hi Dreamweaver  I feel like I'm among KP Royalty with you. You're one of the very helpful KP members


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?


is this the bl**dy porch or another one ? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?


I would.. got any pics of your curtains?? LOL


----------



## mumtoSophy

LuvinCrafts said:


> Yes, that's a pic of Aaden and Meghan (my oldest granddaughter/grandchild and my youngest)


aaaaw it's cute


----------



## mumtoSophy

LuvinCrafts said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would.. got any pics of your curtains?? LOL
Click to expand...

I haven't seen your stairs for a while either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!


----------



## LuvinCrafts

mumtoSophy said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would.. got any pics of your curtains?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen your stairs for a while either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you and I are gonna get into trouble! hehehe


----------



## grandma susan

LuvinCrafts said:


> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!


He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.


----------



## mumtoSophy

LuvinCrafts said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would.. got any pics of your curtains?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen your stairs for a while either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing you and I are gonna get into trouble! hehehe
Click to expand...

whoooooo meeeeeeeeeee???

well I haven't seen them on this thread yet :XD: :XD:


----------



## LuvinCrafts

oh wow.. I LOVE it!! He's doing/done a GREAT job!!


----------



## grandma susan

Thankyou Viv. It will be when it's finished. The rest of the roof glass came last night. They'd sent the wrong size at first, So he'll be putting that up today I would think. It's stange because the paper boy put the paper through the letterbox and the roof is wide open and lets the rain in hahahah..AND as yet, the door doesn't line up...


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
Click to expand...

oooh! that's impressive!!!

you MUST have a party to commemorate the opening of the porch!!


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooh! that's impressive!!!
> 
> you MUST have a party to commemorate the opening of the porch!!
Click to expand...

Do you think all the tena's will get in it?


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooh! that's impressive!!!
> 
> you MUST have a party to commemorate the opening of the porch!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think all the tena's will get in it?
Click to expand...

if we squeeze we will


----------



## LuvinCrafts

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooh! that's impressive!!!
> 
> you MUST have a party to commemorate the opening of the porch!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think all the tena's will get in it?
Click to expand...

Not if I'm there.. LOL


----------



## grandma susan

I've got to go and get ready for this meeting I'm off out to at 9.15...I'll be back in about 20 mins...When I'm clean...


----------



## LuvinCrafts

My doctor changed my pain medicine, then changed it again and it's actually helping me sleep so I should get too. It's a little after midnight here


----------



## mumtoSophy

I need to get some housework done too 

hubby is on days off so I need to find jobs for him to do!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvinCrafts

No more fun for us.. G'nite girls.. I'll try to make it back 

xoxoxo


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok catch up with you all later  

have a good sleep Viv xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

LuvinCrafts said:


> No more fun for us.. G'nite girls.. I'll try to make it back
> 
> xoxoxo


xxx


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patti, Bye PaTTi....Have you recieved my squares yet? I sent them to Judi and everybody else has had there's....It's still only 10days.
> 
> 
> 
> The squares arrived today, so did the ones from purple, both sets are gorgeous. Will be post them on Monday xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So exciting - can't wait to get them. :lol: :thumbup: I won't get them until about Wednesday though.
> 
> Is there something wrong with me - I'm becoming obsessed with squares lately, of all sorts - knitted and patchwork. I'm collecting the things now - all sizes. Oh but it's such fun and I'm a very sad case with no hope at all.
> 
> 
> Even the knitted ones are being engulfed by my patchworking - I'm even making more of the knitted kind.....help I can't stop and me thinks I'll be knitting squares forever. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change direction & make some triangles (right angle of course) :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh they are in there as well - will be making their debut soon.


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, mine are metal with plastic tails & a row counter included on one end of one needle. They are good to use, but because of the way I knit, they hurt my finger tips :-(
> 
> 
> 
> A row counter built in? Now that is something I have never seen..... Cool...
Click to expand...

It comes in quite handy when working with fine yarn, or if one can't finish the number of requiem red rowers - WTF- that would be "the number of required rows" hahahahahah


----------



## patrican

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hey... look who the cat drug in!


Lovely to "see" you again Viv.


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, mine are metal with plastic tails & a row counter included on one end of one needle. They are good to use, but because of the way I knit, they hurt my finger tips :-(
> 
> 
> 
> A row counter built in? Now that is something I have never seen..... Cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It comes in quite handy when working with fine yarn, or if one can't finish the number of requiem red rowers - that would be "the number of required rows" hahahahahah
Click to expand...

Very quaint lingo you got there. :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Patti. DH is still asleep and I'm waiting for BP to collect me. We may have a sandwich out today and hit the charity shops after u3a..


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
Click to expand...

Now that is a cute porch. Hope you can keep your dh under control and not let him overdo things.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> Morning Patti. DH is still asleep and I'm waiting for BP to collect me. We may have a sandwich out today and hit the charity shops after u3a..


Sounds like fun. I've just finished a day that got a little better as it was finishing. My kids are having a sleepover so all is quiet here.


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a cute porch. Hope you can keep your dh under control and not let him overdo things.
Click to expand...

I wish he would take notice...BUT he never has, He' must have tired himself out yesterday because he's usually up at 8 if not sooner.


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Patti. DH is still asleep and I'm waiting for BP to collect me. We may have a sandwich out today and hit the charity shops after u3a..
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun. I've just finished a day that got a little better as it was finishing. My kids are having a sleepover so all is quiet here.
Click to expand...

I liked it when DS had a sleepover, but unfortunatley his friends always seemed to end up sleeping here.... :roll: I never knew who was goung to come down the stairs for breakfast...


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Morning Dreamweaver....and Judi


Morning Susan, I am taking a break from knitting, but have to try & finish the doll in the next 36 hours :XD:

Your squares arrived today, & I love the colour. I will be Posting Anne's to her on Monday xx


----------



## grandma susan

If I run off quick, then I've had to go...


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. Is there nobody up yet? It's 7.30am. I'm out this morning so need an hour to pull myself round.Gosh, I've dreamed about dead people all night. Folk in my family who have died.That'll teach me to eat chocolate in bed.
> 
> 
> 
> well if you have dreamt about death that means you will hear of someone who is pregnant today!
> 
> it's not you is it?!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How funny. I always said that we lose someone in the family to make way for a new member. With my first daughter, it was my husband's Irish grandmother and with our second daughter it was my favorite grandfather.... Guess that means mom has to hang around a few more years. The GD's are too young for babies!!! Then again, there is about to be a marriage in the family so........
Click to expand...

Don't tempt fate :lol:


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Patti. DH is still asleep and I'm waiting for BP to collect me. We may have a sandwich out today and hit the charity shops after u3a..
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun. I've just finished a day that got a little better as it was finishing. My kids are having a sleepover so all is quiet here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked it when DS had a sleepover, but unfortunatley his friends always seemed to end up sleeping here.... :roll: I never knew who was goung to come down the stairs for breakfast...
Click to expand...

My girls have youth group tonight and then are going to a quiz night with friends tomorrow - that's why the sleepover. Might be interesting tonight with Zipper. ;-)


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> If I run off quick, then I've had to go...


Ok have a wonderful time with your friend.


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Dreamweaver....and Judi
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Susan, I am taking a break from knitting, but have to try & finish the doll in the next 36 hours :XD:
> 
> Your squares arrived today, & I love the colour. I will be Posting Anne's to her on Monday xx
Click to expand...

Well it's only taken app 10days Judi. That's not bad at all...and goodmorning. I've only got viv's to send to linky and the rest to take to york.DH has arisen now!!!!!


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, mine are metal with plastic tails & a row counter included on one end of one needle. They are good to use, but because of the way I knit, they hurt my finger tips :-(
> 
> 
> 
> A row counter built in? Now that is something I have never seen..... Cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It comes in quite handy when working with fine yarn, or if one can't finish the number of requiem red rowers - that would be "the number of required rows" hahahahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very quaint lingo you got there. :lol:
Click to expand...

Thought I would try something different haha


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a cute porch. Hope you can keep your dh under control and not let him overdo things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish he would take notice...BUT he never has, He' must have tired himself out yesterday because he's usually up at 8 if not sooner.
Click to expand...

The extra sleep will do him good.


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a cute porch. Hope you can keep your dh under control and not let him overdo things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish he would take notice...BUT he never has, He' must have tired himself out yesterday because he's usually up at 8 if not sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The extra sleep will do him good.
Click to expand...

He's off already about thos porch....hahaha....Thank goodness we get a morning paper so as he'll sit for an hour and read it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patrican

I think I'll go and play with some wool again. Catch you all later....bye and good night


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
Click to expand...

That is a little bit cute xx


----------



## Xiang

LuvinCrafts said:


> oh wow.. I LOVE it!! He's doing/done a GREAT job!!


Sorry I missed you tonight xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

GBye Patti. Judi how's your DDs. Haver they settled in now?


----------



## Xiang

Good night all, I think I might try & catch some of the sleep I am missing xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

Night Judi...Good morning everyone. Just to let you all know that I'm off out early this morning so if I'm not here when you come on, then I'm gone, but I've said good morning...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Night Judi...Good morning everyone. Just to let you all know that I'm off out early this morning so if I'm not here when you come on, then I'm gone, but I've said good morning...


Good morning Susan even if you are not here. Have a good day. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Night Judi...Good morning everyone. Just to let you all know that I'm off out early this morning so if I'm not here when you come on, then I'm gone, but I've said good morning...
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Susan even if you are not here. Have a good day. xx
Click to expand...

I'm here 

I think most of the others have dissapeared!


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning Purple


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning Shron How are you and Sophy?


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Shron How are you and Sophy?


I'm fine and Sophy is off to school fine thanx


----------



## PurpleFi

Anyway I forgot to say good morning everybody from a misty Surrey. Just the day for doing some knitting. xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Anyway I forgot to say good morning everybody from a misty Surrey. Just the day for doing some knitting. xxx


we have lovely sunshine this morning but it's a bit nippy!

the fog is not too far from us!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Glad you are Sophy are ok. I have done a bit of catch up. I see Viv has popped in she found us ok and a lovely picture of Staci and Aiden. My sqares have made it to Australia and Canada, Susan has gone out with BP and I can't remember anything else. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I forgot to say good morning everybody from a misty Surrey. Just the day for doing some knitting. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> we have lovely sunshine this morning but it's a bit nippy!
> 
> the fog is not too far from us!!
Click to expand...

The forecast here is for getting colder, strong winds and rain. We certainly need the rain, I just hope it doesn't get too cold ans ruin my camellias.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I forgot to say good morning everybody from a misty Surrey. Just the day for doing some knitting. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> we have lovely sunshine this morning but it's a bit nippy!
> 
> the fog is not too far from us!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The forecast here is for getting colder, strong winds and rain. We certainly need the rain, I just hope it doesn't get too cold ans ruin my camellias.
Click to expand...

we have cold and rain forecast for the weekend


----------



## mumtoSophy

I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting 

have a good day xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

I took one of my knitted bags with the Primark insert to the Natural History meeting last night. Several of the ladies are knitters there and a couple commented on my bag and are now coming round to my house so I can shoew them how to make it. Another one had some of that lacy yarn that knits into a scarf so she undid the end and showed us how it knitted up using 2 pencils. All the other memebers thought we have completely lost the plot!


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting
> 
> have a good day xxx


You have a good day too Sharon. eNJOY YOUR KNITTING (oops cap lock) I've promised myself that I MUST finish my DDs MILs socks before I do anything else. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting
> 
> have a good day xxx
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good day too Sharon. eNJOY YOUR KNITTING (oops cap lock) I've promised myself that I MUST finish my DDs MILs socks before I do anything else. Love and hugs xxx
Click to expand...

As you can see, I haven't gone to sleep yet, but I don't think sleep is far away :lol: I want to keep knitting, but I also don't want to make a mistake on the doll - so am leaving it alone for a short while. It was good to see Viv back on here, but sad to miss her - maybe next time :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> GBye Patti. Judi how's your DDs. Haver they settled in now?


They have settled in nicely, Caitlyn (youngest) was moving in today, so she should be there now. They are both very happy, there is a large fully fenced yard for the 2 dogs, so no-one can get in to the house without alarming the dogs.


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting
> 
> have a good day xxx
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good day too Sharon. eNJOY YOUR KNITTING (oops cap lock) I've promised myself that I MUST finish my DDs MILs socks before I do anything else. Love and hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, I haven't gone to sleep yet, but I don't think sleep is far away :lol: I want to keep knitting, but I also don't want to make a mistake on the doll - so am leaving it alone for a short while. It was good to see Viv back on here, but sad to miss her - maybe next time :XD:
Click to expand...

I've just sent Viv a pm. I agree it's so nice when she pops in. How near to finishing the doll are you and which one is it?


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GBye Patti. Judi how's your DDs. Haver they settled in now?
> 
> 
> 
> They have settled in nicely, Caitlyn (youngest) was moving in today, so she should be there now. They are both very happy, there is a large fully fenced yard for the 2 dogs, so no-one can get in to the house without alarming the dogs.
Click to expand...

I'm so glaf your daughters have got themselves a house. It sounds ideal. And such a relief for you. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I took one of my knitted bags with the Primark insert to the Natural History meeting last night. Several of the ladies are knitters there and a couple commented on my bag and are now coming round to my house so I can shoew them how to make it. Another one had some of that lacy yarn that knits into a scarf so she undid the end and showed us how it knitted up using 2 pencils. All the other memebers thought we have completely lost the plot!


Do you have a pattern for your bag, or do you make it up as you go? If you have a pattern, are you happy to share? I have a couple of patterns, but not really happy with them & am looking for one that i really like xoxo


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GBye Patti. Judi how's your DDs. Haver they settled in now?
> 
> 
> 
> They have settled in nicely, Caitlyn (youngest) was moving in today, so she should be there now. They are both very happy, there is a large fully fenced yard for the 2 dogs, so no-one can get in to the house without alarming the dogs.
Click to expand...

Including their aunty, :lol: .


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GBye Patti. Judi how's your DDs. Haver they settled in now?
> 
> 
> 
> They have settled in nicely, Caitlyn (youngest) was moving in today, so she should be there now. They are both very happy, there is a large fully fenced yard for the 2 dogs, so no-one can get in to the house without alarming the dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including their aunty, :lol: .
Click to expand...

Moring/evening Patticake. You will have to bring them treats - your nieces and the dogs! How are you?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GBye Patti. Judi how's your DDs. Haver they settled in now?
> 
> 
> 
> They have settled in nicely, Caitlyn (youngest) was moving in today, so she should be there now. They are both very happy, there is a large fully fenced yard for the 2 dogs, so no-one can get in to the house without alarming the dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glaf your daughters have got themselves a house. It sounds ideal. And such a relief for you. xx
Click to expand...

Huge relief, the older girl was really in need of the house, she found the house with just 4 days before she was to be put out onto the street. We saw the house a fortnight ago, & the owner accepted their application because I was there to help them & that impressed her. Louise (older girl) moved in last weekend & Caitlyn finished moving in today. I am so happy now, all my girls are fully housed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took one of my knitted bags with the Primark insert to the Natural History meeting last night. Several of the ladies are knitters there and a couple commented on my bag and are now coming round to my house so I can shoew them how to make it. Another one had some of that lacy yarn that knits into a scarf so she undid the end and showed us how it knitted up using 2 pencils. All the other memebers thought we have completely lost the plot!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pattern for your bag, or do you make it up as you go? If you have a pattern, are you happy to share? I have a couple of patterns, but not really happy with them & am looking for one that i really like xoxo
Click to expand...

It's the bag that I made round the bag insert. I made it up but of course I will let you have it. Can you get the bag inserts in Aistralia?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GBye Patti. Judi how's your DDs. Haver they settled in now?
> 
> 
> 
> They have settled in nicely, Caitlyn (youngest) was moving in today, so she should be there now. They are both very happy, there is a large fully fenced yard for the 2 dogs, so no-one can get in to the house without alarming the dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including their aunty, :lol: .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moring/evening Patticake. You will have to bring them treats - your nieces and the dogs! How are you?
Click to expand...

Sorry bout that Anne, will have to take you around & introduce you to the dogs, they are only young, but large :lol: :roll: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

I've just had a thought. I am looking out for some fabric to send to Patticake and Judi if you like I could get you a bag insert and send that with it?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took one of my knitted bags with the Primark insert to the Natural History meeting last night. Several of the ladies are knitters there and a couple commented on my bag and are now coming round to my house so I can shoew them how to make it. Another one had some of that lacy yarn that knits into a scarf so she undid the end and showed us how it knitted up using 2 pencils. All the other memebers thought we have completely lost the plot!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pattern for your bag, or do you make it up as you go? If you have a pattern, are you happy to share? I have a couple of patterns, but not really happy with them & am looking for one that i really like xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the bag that I made round the bag insert. I made it up but of course I will let you have it. Can you get the bag inserts in Aistralia?
Click to expand...

I don't know, what does one look like, is it the handbag organiser? If it is, yes I can get that in Aus


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took one of my knitted bags with the Primark insert to the Natural History meeting last night. Several of the ladies are knitters there and a couple commented on my bag and are now coming round to my house so I can shoew them how to make it. Another one had some of that lacy yarn that knits into a scarf so she undid the end and showed us how it knitted up using 2 pencils. All the other memebers thought we have completely lost the plot!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pattern for your bag, or do you make it up as you go? If you have a pattern, are you happy to share? I have a couple of patterns, but not really happy with them & am looking for one that i really like xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the bag that I made round the bag insert. I made it up but of course I will let you have it. Can you get the bag inserts in Aistralia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, what does one look like, is it the handbag organiser? If it is, yes I can get that in Aus
Click to expand...

Yes it is the bag organiser. I will measure mine and let you know what size it is. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took one of my knitted bags with the Primark insert to the Natural History meeting last night. Several of the ladies are knitters there and a couple commented on my bag and are now coming round to my house so I can shoew them how to make it. Another one had some of that lacy yarn that knits into a scarf so she undid the end and showed us how it knitted up using 2 pencils. All the other memebers thought we have completely lost the plot!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pattern for your bag, or do you make it up as you go? If you have a pattern, are you happy to share? I have a couple of patterns, but not really happy with them & am looking for one that i really like xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the bag that I made round the bag insert. I made it up but of course I will let you have it. Can you get the bag inserts in Aistralia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, what does one look like, is it the handbag organiser? If it is, yes I can get that in Aus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is the bag organiser. I will measure mine and let you know what size it is. xx
Click to expand...

Ok, that would be great xx


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi all...hey now finally found you ...think it was a time zone Purple V...or a secret pass code LOL j/k
Holy Cow past 21 pages already.


----------



## PurpleFi

l measure mine and let you know what size it is. xx[/quote]

Ok, that would be great xx[/quote]

It is 24 cm wide x 18 high the side piece tapers from 9 t the top to 8 at the base. There are pockets on the outside and a zipped pocket and key hoilder on the inside. They only cost £3 here.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> l measure mine and let you know what size it is. xx


Ok, that would be great xx[/quote]

It is 24 cm wide x 18 high the side piece tapers from 9 t the top to 8 at the base. There are pockets on the outside and a zipped pocket and key hoilder on the inside. They only cost £3 here.[/quote]
Do they have a web site, they are $35.00 here. Hmmm might have to do a wider search & check the freight as well xx


----------



## PurpleFi

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi all...hey now finally found you ...think it was a time zone Purple V...or a secret pass code LOL j/k
> Holy Cow past 21 pages already.


Morning Camilla, You've just arrived as the sun is breaking through the mist. How are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> l measure mine and let you know what size it is. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that would be great xx
Click to expand...

It is 24 cm wide x 18 high the side piece tapers from 9 t the top to 8 at the base. There are pockets on the outside and a zipped pocket and key hoilder on the inside. They only cost £3 here.[/quote]
Do they have a web site, they are $35.00 here. Hmmm might have to do a wider search & check the freight as well xx[/quote]

That sounds an awful lot. I have seen them on ebay in the uk for around a £5., but anything more expensive and it would be cheaper for me to send you one.


----------



## PurpleFi

That sounds an awful lot. I have seen them on ebay in the uk for around a £5., but anything more expensive and it would be cheaper for me to send you one.[/quote]

I buy them from a shop called Primark. I don't know if they have a web site.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

sorry got disconnected...brb


----------



## PurpleFi

Judi, I did a quick search and Primark are online, but so far it only seems to be to the UK.

I must go now as I have to do some shopping. I will let you know if I find out any more. But I'd be more than happy to get one or more if you want and send it on to you when I send Pattickakes fabric. Catch you later, probably tomorrow for you. Sleep well. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> l measure mine and let you know what size it is. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that would be great xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is 24 cm wide x 18 high the side piece tapers from 9 t the top to 8 at the base. There are pockets on the outside and a zipped pocket and key hoilder on the inside. They only cost £3 here.
Click to expand...

Do they have a web site, they are $35.00 here. Hmmm might have to do a wider search & check the freight as well xx[/quote]

That sounds an awful lot. I have seen them on ebay in the uk for around a £5., but anything more expensive and it would be cheaper for me to send you one.[/quote]

I didn't look on ebay, I will check that out also. Can only find them in USA, China or Hong Kong. Hong Kong one is cheapest $7.99 - might have a good look at that one, but will do a more intense search in the morning xx

I am getting hot now, & there is only cricket on - so on that note I think I will go to bed & try to sleep just to see what it is like :roll: :lol: :shock:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Judi, I did a quick search and Primark are online, but so far it only seems to be to the UK.
> 
> I must go now as I have to do some shopping. I will let you know if I find out any more. But I'd be more than happy to get one or more if you want and send it on to you when I send Pattickakes fabric. Catch you later, probably tomorrow for you. Sleep well. Love and hugs PV xx


Ok, I will have a wider look here. If it is cheaper there, we will have a look at the possibility of that option xx
Just read your post properly & that would be great, & I will work out some way of re-imbursment xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a cool and misty London! How is everyone today? Judi I can vouch for Purple's bag, it's wonderful, you could make one to match every outfit PV - as long as it's purple!! Took a leaf out of your book yesterday and made some beaded markers. Took pictures but they're a bit fuzzy!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

whew...back...I woke up at 3AM our time with a stomach ache
;(..hubby has same thing...maybe a bug?


----------



## London Girl

Bye Purple, that was short and sweet!! Have a good day and hope your shoulder is getting better! x


----------



## linkan

hello everyone


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi PurpleV...it is going to be around 80's here today...a good day to swim too..

You are all talking about a bag? Sorry missed it..



PurpleV said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all...hey now finally found you ...think it was a time zone Purple V...or a secret pass code LOL j/k
> Holy Cow past 21 pages already.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Camilla, You've just arrived as the sun is breaking through the mist. How are you? xx
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Bye Purple, that was short and sweet!! Have a good day and hope your shoulder is getting better! x


Morning Londy, Haven't quite gone yet. Shoulder is still being a b...r, but seeing doctor again next Tuesday. Did Pilates yesterday and it didn't make it any worse.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Oh..love your ring markers...pretty.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cool and misty London! How is everyone today? Judi I can vouch for Purple's bag, it's wonderful, you could make one to match every outfit PV - as long as it's purple!! Took a leaf out of your book yesterday and made some beaded markers. Took pictures but they're a bit fuzzy!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Purple, that was short and sweet!! Have a good day and hope your shoulder is getting better! x
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Londy, Haven't quite gone yet. Shoulder is still being a b...r, but seeing doctor again next Tuesday. Did Pilates yesterday and it didn't make it any worse.
Click to expand...

I'll pop my fingers in the post to give you a kneeding!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> hello everyone


hi Linky 

are you feeling better???

glad you have another date for your op!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cool and misty London! How is everyone today? Judi I can vouch for Purple's bag, it's wonderful, you could make one to match every outfit PV - as long as it's purple!! Took a leaf out of your book yesterday and made some beaded markers. Took pictures but they're a bit fuzzy!


They are lovely. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Purple, that was short and sweet!! Have a good day and hope your shoulder is getting better! x
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Londy, Haven't quite gone yet. Shoulder is still being a b...r, but seeing doctor again next Tuesday. Did Pilates yesterday and it didn't make it any worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll pop my fingers in the post to give you a kneeding!!
Click to expand...

Yes please.xxx


----------



## London Girl

Hi Camilla! They were so easy, just earring hooks and bead thread - and beads of course! Sorry, gotta fly, printers broken and I have to take it back. Catch you later, hugs xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

yes lovely beeds :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> hi Linky
> 
> are you feeling better???
> 
> glad you have another date for your op!! :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Not really , i woke up with an issue again and thought maybe Judi could put her nursing cap on for me


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> hello everyone


Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
Love you xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> hi Linky
> 
> are you feeling better???
> 
> glad you have another date for your op!! :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really , i woke up with an issue again and thought maybe Judi could put her nursing cap on for me
Click to expand...

aaaw 

sending good thoughts your way xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Hi Camilla! They were so easy, just earring hooks and bead thread - and beads of course! Sorry, gotta fly, printers broken and I have to take it back. Catch you later, hugs xxx


I missed it but i love the markers , have been making them and hanging them off of my snails antenna .. they look like she is wearing earings and it leaves them handy for when i am needing them .. 
what page are the pics on ?


----------



## PurpleFi

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi PurpleV...it is going to be around 80's here today...a good day to swim too..
> 
> You are all talking about a bag? Sorry missed it..
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all...hey now finally found you ...think it was a time zone Purple V...or a secret pass code LOL j/k
> Holy Cow past 21 pages already.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Camilla, You've just arrived as the sun is breaking through the mist. How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I bought a bag organizer and then knitted a bag that I put round it and put in handles and a zip. Deal easy, but looks good. I'll try and find a photo to post.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
Click to expand...

Thanks all 

Im relieved on that point ...  
Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hugs and loves all...gotta scoot and finish a pair of socks I am making for my doctor...I always take my knitting with me for my appointments...
She admired socks I was making ...so I am surprising her with a (she likes pink) a pink lacy pair...will post pics when done..
You all feel better...I know chronic illness believe me.

CYA.


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
Click to expand...

maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??


----------



## mumtoSophy

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hugs and loves all...gotta scoot and finish a pair of socks I am making for my doctor...I always take my knitting with me for my appointments...
> She admired socks I was making ...so I am surprising her with a (she likes pink) a pink lacy pair...will post pics when done..
> You all feel better...I know chronic illness believe me.
> 
> CYA.


byeeeee


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??
Click to expand...

 maybe 
Anyone of you ever have strange heavy bleeding after a major surgery ?? 
 
Its bad enough to scare me a bit , but not enough to call the doc yet  
this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this and then had nothing all day .....  not sure if its related to the surgery or if something else is going on ... my luck of course since i have a new surgery date again !! ...


----------



## PurpleFi

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hugs and loves all...gotta scoot and finish a pair of socks I am making for my doctor...I always take my knitting with me for my appointments...
> She admired socks I was making ...so I am surprising her with a (she likes pink) a pink lacy pair...will post pics when done..
> You all feel better...I know chronic illness believe me.
> 
> CYA.


Take care xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe
> Anyone of you ever have strange heavy bleeding after a major surgery ??
> 
> Its bad enough to scare me a bit , but not enough to call the doc yet
> this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this and then had nothing all day .....  not sure if its related to the surgery or if something else is going on ... my luck of course since i have a new surgery date again !! ...
Click to expand...

Don't leave it too long before getting it checked. Must dash Mr P is waiting for me to go shopping. Catch you all later. xxx


----------



## linkan

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hugs and loves all...gotta scoot and finish a pair of socks I am making for my doctor...I always take my knitting with me for my appointments...
> She admired socks I was making ...so I am surprising her with a (she likes pink) a pink lacy pair...will post pics when done..
> You all feel better...I know chronic illness believe me.
> 
> CYA.


Good luck at the doc hope its not for anything too bad ? :|

Thats really sweet of you to make those for her ...


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe
> Anyone of you ever have strange heavy bleeding after a major surgery ??
> 
> Its bad enough to scare me a bit , but not enough to call the doc yet
> this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this and then had nothing all day .....  not sure if its related to the surgery or if something else is going on ... my luck of course since i have a new surgery date again !! ...
Click to expand...

maybe you are anaemic?? low red blood count?? that could make heavy bleeding.

I would phone the doc for an opinion xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe
> Anyone of you ever have strange heavy bleeding after a major surgery ??
> 
> Its bad enough to scare me a bit , but not enough to call the doc yet
> this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this and then had nothing all day .....  not sure if its related to the surgery or if something else is going on ... my luck of course since i have a new surgery date again !! ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't leave it too long before getting it checked. Must dash Mr P is waiting for me to go shopping. Catch you all later. xxx
Click to expand...

Bye bye  Have fun shopping


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe
> Anyone of you ever have strange heavy bleeding after a major surgery ??
> 
> Its bad enough to scare me a bit , but not enough to call the doc yet
> this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this and then had nothing all day .....  not sure if its related to the surgery or if something else is going on ... my luck of course since i have a new surgery date again !! ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are anaemic?? low red blood count?? that could make heavy bleeding.
> 
> I would phone the doc for an opinion xx
Click to expand...

Its three hours more before thier office opens ... its just turned 6 am here .. 
But i had thought maybe to call and see what they say .. 
I know the answer will be that she will have to see me in the office , i hate when they do that lol .. insist on "seeing" for themselves haha ..


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe
> Anyone of you ever have strange heavy bleeding after a major surgery ??
> 
> Its bad enough to scare me a bit , but not enough to call the doc yet
> this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this and then had nothing all day .....  not sure if its related to the surgery or if something else is going on ... my luck of course since i have a new surgery date again !! ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are anaemic?? low red blood count?? that could make heavy bleeding.
> 
> I would phone the doc for an opinion xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its three hours more before thier office opens ... its just turned 6 am here ..
> But i had thought maybe to call and see what they say ..
> I know the answer will be that she will have to see me in the office , i hate when they do that lol .. insist on "seeing" for themselves haha ..
Click to expand...

tell them you don't feel well enough to go out and would rather an over the phone consultation???


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe
> Anyone of you ever have strange heavy bleeding after a major surgery ??
> 
> Its bad enough to scare me a bit , but not enough to call the doc yet
> this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this and then had nothing all day .....  not sure if its related to the surgery or if something else is going on ... my luck of course since i have a new surgery date again !! ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are anaemic?? low red blood count?? that could make heavy bleeding.
> 
> I would phone the doc for an opinion xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its three hours more before thier office opens ... its just turned 6 am here ..
> But i had thought maybe to call and see what they say ..
> I know the answer will be that she will have to see me in the office , i hate when they do that lol .. insist on "seeing" for themselves haha ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell them you don't feel well enough to go out and would rather an over the phone consultation???
Click to expand...

I will try that one .. i over did things with Lisa Tuesday and worried i hurt something ... :| 
I was just up on my feet too much .


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe
> Anyone of you ever have strange heavy bleeding after a major surgery ??
> 
> Its bad enough to scare me a bit , but not enough to call the doc yet
> this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this and then had nothing all day .....  not sure if its related to the surgery or if something else is going on ... my luck of course since i have a new surgery date again !! ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are anaemic?? low red blood count?? that could make heavy bleeding.
> 
> I would phone the doc for an opinion xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its three hours more before thier office opens ... its just turned 6 am here ..
> But i had thought maybe to call and see what they say ..
> I know the answer will be that she will have to see me in the office , i hate when they do that lol .. insist on "seeing" for themselves haha ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell them you don't feel well enough to go out and would rather an over the phone consultation???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try that one .. i over did things with Lisa Tuesday and worried i hurt something ... :|
> I was just up on my feet too much .
Click to expand...

just sit and knit all day :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe
> Anyone of you ever have strange heavy bleeding after a major surgery ??
> 
> Its bad enough to scare me a bit , but not enough to call the doc yet
> this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this and then had nothing all day .....  not sure if its related to the surgery or if something else is going on ... my luck of course since i have a new surgery date again !! ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are anaemic?? low red blood count?? that could make heavy bleeding.
> 
> I would phone the doc for an opinion xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its three hours more before thier office opens ... its just turned 6 am here ..
> But i had thought maybe to call and see what they say ..
> I know the answer will be that she will have to see me in the office , i hate when they do that lol .. insist on "seeing" for themselves haha ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell them you don't feel well enough to go out and would rather an over the phone consultation???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try that one .. i over did things with Lisa Tuesday and worried i hurt something ... :|
> I was just up on my feet too much .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just sit and knit all day :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan  
Tonight is sewing circle night .. i told Lisa i get to go , i dont do anything but sit there and knit  Just a change of scenery lol


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Angela, Are you feeling a bit better today. Glad you got your benefit and the date for your op. Now TAKE IT EASY!!!!!
> Love you xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Im relieved on that point ...
> Wish i knew what was going on with my body now ... if its not one thing its TWO or THREE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe your body is just adjusting to having major surgery??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe
> Anyone of you ever have strange heavy bleeding after a major surgery ??
> 
> Its bad enough to scare me a bit , but not enough to call the doc yet
> this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this and then had nothing all day .....  not sure if its related to the surgery or if something else is going on ... my luck of course since i have a new surgery date again !! ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe you are anaemic?? low red blood count?? that could make heavy bleeding.
> 
> I would phone the doc for an opinion xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its three hours more before thier office opens ... its just turned 6 am here ..
> But i had thought maybe to call and see what they say ..
> I know the answer will be that she will have to see me in the office , i hate when they do that lol .. insist on "seeing" for themselves haha ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell them you don't feel well enough to go out and would rather an over the phone consultation???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try that one .. i over did things with Lisa Tuesday and worried i hurt something ... :|
> I was just up on my feet too much .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just sit and knit all day :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan
> Tonight is sewing circle night .. i told Lisa i get to go , i dont do anything but sit there and knit  Just a change of scenery lol
Click to expand...

sounds like a good plan!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

oh I'm getting hungry (again) :roll: :roll: 

it's too early for lunch and too late for breakfast so I think a brunch is in order :XD: 

don't know what I fancy tho :|


----------



## linkan

I think i will lay down for a few hours before the doc opens up .
Thanks for the chat Sharon  
I will catch up with ya later and let ya know what they say ..:|


----------



## linkan

DS has just woken up coughing his poor head off .. so i need to go take a look at him now lol ..
Im sure its nothing big just the way the weather keeps changing form warm and sunny days to cold freezing nights


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> DS has just woken up coughing his poor head off .. so i need to go take a look at him now lol ..
> Im sure its nothing big just the way the weather keeps changing form warm and sunny days to cold freezing nights


aaaw go give him a hug


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> oh I'm getting hungry (again) :roll: :roll:
> 
> it's too early for lunch and too late for breakfast so I think a brunch is in order :XD:
> 
> don't know what I fancy tho :|


I actually have bacon and eggs in there  Not for a few hours but yummy thats what will be breakfast today


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DS has just woken up coughing his poor head off .. so i need to go take a look at him now lol ..
> Im sure its nothing big just the way the weather keeps changing form warm and sunny days to cold freezing nights
> 
> 
> 
> aaaw go give him a hug
Click to expand...

I will if he will let me HAHA .. 15 yrs old and thinks he is getting too old and big for hugs !! I'll show him he is wrong !! LOL


----------



## linkan

Ok im off enjoy your brunch


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> Ok im off enjoy your brunch


ok byeeeeee xxx


----------



## pearlone

Hi Linky, please do call your doctor at 9am sharp. You need to be looked at. Hope you feel better soon. Congrats on getting your disability. Take it easy and stay off your feet as much as you can. Let me know what doc says. Okay???


----------



## pearlone

Sharon sorry to hear Sophy is still not feeling well with her legs and all. Hopefully doctor can find cause and get her back in dancing form. Tell her I am sorry she is under the weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:53 am EST and 1'C (34'F) going up to 8'C (46'F). They're forecasting thunderstorms and high winds.


----------



## nitz8catz

LuvinCrafts said:


> Hey... look who the cat drug in!


Hi Luvy, haven't seen you in a long time.


----------



## pearlone

Sunny warm day here in Florida. Have much to do today. Many errands had been back logged and now trying to catch up on them. Making macaroni salad with chicken nuggets/honey sauce for supper, need to go to grocery for some supplies. Need to mail some packages off to PO. Laundry, cooking and finishing up sqs. hopefully today. Hope everyone is having a good day. Seems like many projects being taken on.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
Click to expand...

That's great. Can you send him over this summer to help me with plans for the porch that I want?


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> Sunny warm day here in Florida. Have much to do today. Many errands had been back logged and now trying to catch up on them. Making macaroni salad with chicken nuggets/honey sauce for supper, need to go to grocery for some supplies. Need to mail some packages off to PO. Laundry, cooking and finishing up sqs. hopefully today. Hope everyone is having a good day. Seems like many projects being taken on.


Hey Pearly, slow down there. Talk about too many projects being taken on.


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would.. got any pics of your curtains?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen your stairs for a while either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing you and I are gonna get into trouble! hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoooooo meeeeeeeeeee???
> 
> well I haven't seen them on this thread yet :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

 :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> GBye Patti. Judi how's your DDs. Haver they settled in now?
> 
> 
> 
> They have settled in nicely, Caitlyn (youngest) was moving in today, so she should be there now. They are both very happy, there is a large fully fenced yard for the 2 dogs, so no-one can get in to the house without alarming the dogs.
Click to expand...

Glad the daughters are all set.


----------



## nitz8catz

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Patti. DH is still asleep and I'm waiting for BP to collect me. We may have a sandwich out today and hit the charity shops after u3a..
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun. I've just finished a day that got a little better as it was finishing. My kids are having a sleepover so all is quiet here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked it when DS had a sleepover, but unfortunatley his friends always seemed to end up sleeping here.... :roll: I never knew who was goung to come down the stairs for breakfast...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My girls have youth group tonight and then are going to a quiz night with friends tomorrow - that's why the sleepover. Might be interesting tonight with Zipper. ;-)
Click to expand...

Have a fun night with the kitty. And try not to move your feet


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> hello everyone


Glad to see you about Link. Hope you get the latest worry straightened out.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Camilla! They were so easy, just earring hooks and bead thread - and beads of course! Sorry, gotta fly, printers broken and I have to take it back. Catch you later, hugs xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it but i love the markers , have been making them and hanging them off of my snails antenna .. they look like she is wearing earings and it leaves them handy for when i am needing them ..
> what page are the pics on ?
Click to expand...

That's a handy idea


----------



## nitz8catz

I think I've caught up.
And everyone is gone..  
I'm going to go get tea.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh no


----------



## theyarnlady

These Women were last seen wearing Squares for masks.Please notify Nitz's as shortage has been noted. We need your help in this matter. All phone calls will be screens so be careful what you say.


----------



## theyarnlady

It seem's we also have a report of missing windows. When it rains it pours here on Tena network.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would.. got any pics of your curtains?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen your stairs for a while either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing you and I are gonna get into trouble! hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoooooo meeeeeeeeeee???
> 
> well I haven't seen them on this thread yet :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
Click to expand...

When was this on site must have missed it.


----------



## shand

hi yarni how are you today. I looked at your wanted posters and realised I must talk to these lovely ladies every day, but I couldnt put a name to most of them, I was baffled,I reconised purple Gsusan, and tammie but the rest would be strangers in the street to me, but I would love to meet them all


----------



## nitz8catz

shand said:


> hi yarni how are you today. I looked at your wanted posters and realised I must talk to these lovely ladies every day, but I couldnt put a name to most of them, I was baffled,I reconised purple Gsusan, and tammie but the rest would be strangers in the street to me, but I would love to meet them all


Clockwise from Tammie, Yarni, Jorens, Linky and Bink, McPasty and Sharon, GrandmaSusan, Purple and Pengwin, and in the centre, Pattycakes.
I think we need a new wanted poster, some faces need to be added.


----------



## shand

I got purple and guessed at pengwin because she was in the same photo,and I know tammi from her avatar, but the others where strangers to me but it was great to have a face to go with the names many thanks you could add londy saxy and shand to your wall of wanted posters


----------



## nitz8catz

shand said:


> I got purple and guessed at pengwin because she was in the same photo,and I know tammi from her avatar, but the others where strangers to me but it was great to have a face to go with the names many thanks you could add londy saxy and shand to your wall of wanted posters


I will when I get home. Don't have the right software at the office.


----------



## shand

sorry nitzy, thought it was yarni that posted the pictures


----------



## nitz8catz

shand said:


> sorry nitzy, thought it was yarni that posted the pictures


It was Yarni that posted the pictures


----------



## theyarnlady

Egg nappers, theses two women were seen stealing egg for Tena Easter brunch. Please inform club house manager if seen.


----------



## shand

Im not quite as mad as I thought I was spent the morning looking at flats for DD and am pooped now some of them I wouldnt let a dog live in, maybe because I love dogs but you know what Imean


----------



## theyarnlady

Lady Bun's found in bathroom again. London paper has report ladies coming in to town and living in John Loo Bathroom. 
If seen who cares they seem to be harmless.


----------



## shand

they are harmless unless you put them near yarn or material, then they are out of control,


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Lady Bun's found in bathroom again. London paper has report ladies coming in to town and living in John Loo Bathroom.
> If seen who cares they seem to be harmless.


They're fond of purple and a little fuzzy.


----------



## nitz8catz

I couldn't help myself


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> I couldn't help myself


Oh to funny she is going to ''LAUGH HER HEAD OFF AND NEED TENA'S.


----------



## shand

she has pinched my cardi, not only that she has dyed it a diffrent colour, that is just naughty, we will have to have words, maybe a little lamping


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm back!
It took a week to get my computer working. It was working when I got back from London on Wednesday, but I couldn't get online!!!!!
Now my son Ceawlin tells me that Windows is about to go down any minute, so I have to do somethingibn my Settings before I lose it all. Then he can re input Windows 7, and I then have to re-input ALL the other software I use.
I could scream.
Still, at least I can talk to my Tena friends ATM
High girls!


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I'm back!
> It took a week to get my computer working. It was working when I got back from London on Wednesday, but I couldn't get online!!!!!
> Now my son Ceawlin tells me that Windows is about to go down any minute, so I have to do somethingibn my Settings before I lose it all. Then he can re input Windows 7, and I then have to re-input ALL the other software I use.
> I could scream.
> Still, at least I can talk to my Tena friends ATM
> High girls!


Hi and welcome back!


----------



## nitz8catz

My day so far


----------



## shand

hi saxy glad to have you back, we missed you lots


----------



## shand

love the fur baby, I want one!


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I think I've caught up.
> And everyone is gone..
> I'm going to go get tea.


Hi Niyz and yarni...DH is ringing the porch people yet again...First they forgot to send a door, then they sent the wrong size panl for the roof and now the haven't sent some trimming or other. They are very good in thet they send them straight out, but it just would be nice if all the parts had been here ...  Do I expect too much?


----------



## SaxonLady

Thank you Purple, Londy and Shand for a brilliant day in London.
I have to tell everyone that the three of them got wool and cotton. I got felt!
Londy embroidered my the most beautiful knitting bag, with my name and a pair of flip-flops. I have taken a photo, but need to work out how to put it on here. And I have four-sided things from all three and Patticake, and I ate the chocolate bunny from Shand. I have such wonderful friends!


----------



## SaxonLady

thanks Nitz. It is so good to be back.


----------



## SaxonLady

not as much as I missed you


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've caught up.
> And everyone is gone..
> I'm going to go get tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Niyz and yarni...DH is ringing the porch people yet again...First they forgot to send a door, then they sent the wrong size panl for the roof and now the haven't sent some trimming or other. They are very good in thet they send them straight out, but it just would be nice if all the parts had been here ...  Do I expect too much?
Click to expand...

Only the older workers seem to have pride in workmanship, or take the 5 minutes to check that the item that they picked up from the shelf is the correct item.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> My day so far


No the feeling myself


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Sexy Saxy how are you? I was off line for a day. I was fuming.....Woops The neighbour has come to call. I'll get rid of her asap...


----------



## SaxonLady

You went offline while we were in London, so you had my total sympathy. At least I was then with the others. I blamed my hubby too. He will fiddle with things. He's a brilliant mechanic, but should leave electronics alone.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day so far
> 
> 
> 
> No the feeling myself
Click to expand...

Chill and have a glass of wine


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day so far
> 
> 
> 
> No the feeling myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chill and have a glass of wine
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that one. :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

shand said:


> love the fur baby, I want one!


There's nothing more special than a kitty hug


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would.. got any pics of your curtains?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen your stairs for a while either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing you and I are gonna get into trouble! hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoooooo meeeeeeeeeee???
> 
> well I haven't seen them on this thread yet :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
Click to expand...

So missed those stairs. There was just something homely about them.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the fur baby, I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing more special than a kitty hug
Click to expand...

Boy do I ever need one. Nice picture. I see you posted a few back a couple of pages.


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would.. got any pics of your curtains?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen your stairs for a while either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing you and I are gonna get into trouble! hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoooooo meeeeeeeeeee???
> 
> well I haven't seen them on this thread yet :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So missed those stairs. There was just something homely about them.
Click to expand...

And they look good the other way too


----------



## mumtoSophy

PAM!!


:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 


Nitzi!!!

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 


I have missed the stairs!!!


and the Tena's wanted posters 


oh I havent laughed so much in ages 


:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the fur baby, I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing more special than a kitty hug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boy do I ever need one. Nice picture. I see you posted a few back a couple of pages.
Click to expand...

p25, p26


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok have to run now making an early dinner 

back soon xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

My keyboard is acting funny, I think it's full of cathair


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would.. got any pics of your curtains?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen your stairs for a while either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing you and I are gonna get into trouble! hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoooooo meeeeeeeeeee???
> 
> well I haven't seen them on this thread yet :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So missed those stairs. There was just something homely about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they look good the other way too
Click to expand...

Yes I think you are right on that one. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> PAM!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Nitzi!!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I have missed the stairs!!!
> 
> and the Tena's wanted posters
> 
> oh I havent laughed so much in ages
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


You and a couple more of us. :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx


I have a kitty for you
You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and me are doing fine Viv, thanks, He is in the middle of building me a porch, and to be honest the less spoken about it the better it'll be. he's doing a good job so far. He's posted me a photo of it so far, would anyone like to see it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would.. got any pics of your curtains?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't seen your stairs for a while either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing you and I are gonna get into trouble! hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoooooo meeeeeeeeeee???
> 
> well I haven't seen them on this thread yet :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So missed those stairs. There was just something homely about them.
Click to expand...

I agree, and those kitty's and wine glasses, and egg's and the John loo bathroom.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Bun's found in bathroom again. London paper has report ladies coming in to town and living in John Loo Bathroom.
> If seen who cares they seem to be harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> They're fond of purple and a little fuzzy.
Click to expand...

and that was before ther bottle of wine!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
Click to expand...

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH another goooooooooooooooooooooooorgeous kitty. Are they all yours? Afternoon Nityzi xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH another goooooooooooooooooooooooorgeous kitty. Are they all yours? Afternoon Nityzi xxxxx
Click to expand...

No sorry, a friend has been sending me pics cause I like kittys and use them on my screensaver.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'm back!
> It took a week to get my computer working. It was working when I got back from London on Wednesday, but I couldn't get online!!!!!
> Now my son Ceawlin tells me that Windows is about to go down any minute, so I have to do somethingibn my Settings before I lose it all. Then he can re input Windows 7, and I then have to re-input ALL the other software I use.
> I could scream.
> Still, at least I can talk to my Tena friends ATM
> High girls!


Hi Saxy, I take it you got home ok on Wednesday? xxxx


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
Click to expand...

Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH another goooooooooooooooooooooooorgeous kitty. Are they all yours? Afternoon Nityzi xxxxx
Click to expand...

He's welcome to the cork. And the bottle once it's empty.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> My keyboard is acting funny, I think it's full of cathair


that's what happens when you have c care.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Uncork it, it's more fun, and share it with a friend of course


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back!
> It took a week to get my computer working. It was working when I got back from London on Wednesday, but I couldn't get online!!!!!
> Now my son Ceawlin tells me that Windows is about to go down any minute, so I have to do somethingibn my Settings before I lose it all. Then he can re input Windows 7, and I then have to re-input ALL the other software I use.
> I could scream.
> Still, at least I can talk to my Tena friends ATM
> High girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy, I take it you got home ok on Wednesday? xxxx
Click to expand...

Good job Alan was home to collect me from the station. No way I could have walked! I was Soooooo stiff. You made me walk miles again.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My keyboard is acting funny, I think it's full of cathair
> 
> 
> 
> that's what happens when you have c care.
Click to expand...

At least my "a"s work


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH another goooooooooooooooooooooooorgeous kitty. Are they all yours? Afternoon Nityzi xxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry, a friend has been sending me pics cause I like kittys and use them on my screensaver.
Click to expand...

Ah poor c no place to lay down on keyboard.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Afternoon Pam, Looks like you've all been up to mischief while I was shopping.


----------



## theyarnlady

I would like to wish everone on here a good day. 


HI HI HI .


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afternoon Pam, Looks like you've all been up to mischief while I was shopping.
Click to expand...

Had to christen the new place. Make it homey and all.


----------



## grandma susan

Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH another goooooooooooooooooooooooorgeous kitty. Are they all yours? Afternoon Nityzi xxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry, a friend has been sending me pics cause I like kittys and use them on my screensaver.
Click to expand...

I had one like that, he was a balanese.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncork it, it's more fun, and share it with a friend of course
Click to expand...

Oh just notice red mouse. Who are those two women and what are they doing on here.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afternoon Pam, Looks like you've all been up to mischief while I was shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had to christen the new place. Make it homey and all.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....


L
Afternoon Susanm I love your porch, can DH come and get Mr P moving on our one here, he sort of never got done when we did the extension! How are you this afternoon? xx


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afternoon Pam, Looks like you've all been up to mischief while I was shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had to christen the new place. Make it homey and all.
Click to expand...

Seem like a nosy bunch to me.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncork it, it's more fun, and share it with a friend of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh just notice red mouse. Who are those two women and what are they doing on here.
Click to expand...

IT'S NOT A PURPLE MOUSE!!


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afternoon Pam, Looks like you've all been up to mischief while I was shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had to christen the new place. Make it homey and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's all well and good hanging up the pictures but have you put the chairs in the right places?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx


have one of hers next door she's got a lot...She asked DH the other day if he'd seen her rabbit...It's gone missing...She shouldn't be in charge of a pot pig...


----------



## PENGWIN

mumtoSophy said:


> PAM!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Nitzi!!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I have missed the stairs!!!
> 
> and the Tena's wanted posters
> 
> oh I havent laughed so much in ages
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


What are they like upside down.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> have one of hers next door she's got a lot...She asked DH the other day if he'd seen her rabbit...It's gone missing...She shouldn't be in charge of a pot pig...
Click to expand...

You didn't have the rabbit for dinner, did you?


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncork it, it's more fun, and share it with a friend of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh just notice red mouse. Who are those two women and what are they doing on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT'S NOT A PURPLE MOUSE!!
Click to expand...

No followed by :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAM!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Nitzi!!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I have missed the stairs!!!
> 
> and the Tena's wanted posters
> 
> oh I havent laughed so much in ages
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> What are they like upside down.
Click to expand...

Yoohoo Pengwin xxxxxxx


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAM!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Nitzi!!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I have missed the stairs!!!
> 
> and the Tena's wanted posters
> 
> oh I havent laughed so much in ages
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> What are they like upside down.
Click to expand...

At least their not backwards.


----------



## PurpleFi

What red mouse - where?


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAM!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Nitzi!!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I have missed the stairs!!!
> 
> and the Tena's wanted posters
> 
> oh I havent laughed so much in ages
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> What are they like upside down.
Click to expand...

British stairs aren't upside down, Aussie stairs are


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> L
> Afternoon Susanm I love your porch, can DH come and get Mr P moving on our one here, he sort of never got done when we did the extension! How are you this afternoon? xx
Click to expand...

You want the truth? hahaha...peed off. hahaha., Knee's are a bit painful today. We took over a hundred renewals this morning, and one man got right up my nostrils. He said Guisborough don't do this, and I really WANTED to say go back to bloody guisborough then, and lay him out flat but BP wouldn't let me. Well do you know, I've felt incomplete all day, really incomplete because I never even pulled a face behind his back or did a victory sign..I'm incomplete :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi

What are they like upside down.[/quote]

British stairs aren't upside down, Aussie stairs are[/quote]

Love it, can you get sideways stairs too?


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day so far
> 
> 
> 
> No the feeling myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chill and have a glass of wine
Click to expand...

Red wine is best not chilled - except the lighter Loire wines which are best cold.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> L
> Afternoon Susanm I love your porch, can DH come and get Mr P moving on our one here, he sort of never got done when we did the extension! How are you this afternoon? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want the truth? hahaha...peed off. hahaha., Knee's are a bit painful today. We took over a hundred renewals this morning, and one man got right up my nostrils. He said Guisborough don't do this, and I really WANTED to say go back to bloody guisborough then, and lay him out flat but BP wouldn't let me. Well do you know, I've felt incomplete all day, really incomplete because I never even pulled a face behind his back or did a victory sign..I'm incomplete :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> L
> Afternoon Susanm I love your porch, can DH come and get Mr P moving on our one here, he sort of never got done when we did the extension! How are you this afternoon? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want the truth? hahaha...peed off. hahaha., Knee's are a bit painful today. We took over a hundred renewals this morning, and one man got right up my nostrils. He said Guisborough don't do this, and I really WANTED to say go back to bloody guisborough then, and lay him out flat but BP wouldn't let me. Well do you know, I've felt incomplete all day, really incomplete because I never even pulled a face behind his back or did a victory sign..I'm incomplete :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

You may be incomplete but you behaved like a true lady!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> L
> Afternoon Susanm I love your porch, can DH come and get Mr P moving on our one here, he sort of never got done when we did the extension! How are you this afternoon? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want the truth? hahaha...peed off. hahaha., Knee's are a bit painful today. We took over a hundred renewals this morning, and one man got right up my nostrils. He said Guisborough don't do this, and I really WANTED to say go back to bloody guisborough then, and lay him out flat but BP wouldn't let me. Well do you know, I've felt incomplete all day, really incomplete because I never even pulled a face behind his back or did a victory sign..I'm incomplete :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Now that cat is scary


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day so far
> 
> 
> 
> No the feeling myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chill and have a glass of wine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red wine is best not chilled - except the lighter Loire wines which are best cold.
Click to expand...

I think that was really warmed aged wine myself.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> What are they like upside down.


British stairs aren't upside down, Aussie stairs are[/quote]

Love it, can you get sideways stairs too?[/quote]

These ones will give you vertigo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> L
> Afternoon Susanm I love your porch, can DH come and get Mr P moving on our one here, he sort of never got done when we did the extension! How are you this afternoon? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want the truth? hahaha...peed off. hahaha., Knee's are a bit painful today. We took over a hundred renewals this morning, and one man got right up my nostrils. He said Guisborough don't do this, and I really WANTED to say go back to bloody guisborough then, and lay him out flat but BP wouldn't let me. Well do you know, I've felt incomplete all day, really incomplete because I never even pulled a face behind his back or did a victory sign..I'm incomplete :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I've pinched this picture and I may change it for my avatar hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day so far
> 
> 
> 
> No the feeling myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chill and have a glass of wine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red wine is best not chilled - except the lighter Loire wines which are best cold.
Click to expand...

Pengwin knows this stuff cos she is a conna sewer!


----------



## PurpleFi

A. N. Other cat and show off crow


----------



## theyarnlady

See it isn't purple


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to go upstairs to lunch, ladies.
It's lovely and "Tena-ish" today. 


Talk to whoever is on later.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are they like upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> British stairs aren't upside down, Aussie stairs are
Click to expand...

Love it, can you get sideways stairs too?[/quote]

These ones will give you vertigo[/quote]

i THANK YOU (OOPS CAPS lock)


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> A. N. Other cat and show off crow


Love it, saved to my collection.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello pengy. As you can see there's no change to the intelligence we share on this thread...It's always so nice when someone of your intellect joins us, and tries to educate us. I wouldn't bother if I were you, It's a complete waste of time. If DH bangs another bloody trim on this bloody porch I'll knock him off the bloody ladder....


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm off to lunch now


----------



## theyarnlady

It's red


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm off to lunch now


Do you EVER stop eating?


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> I'm off to lunch now


Yes I think we all are off in one way or another.


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH I want a kitty. That is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous. xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kitty for you
> You may have to share your wine bottles with him tho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh why not just cork it. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uncork it, it's more fun, and share it with a friend of course
Click to expand...

Cheers; bottoms up; how's your father; clunk click, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## grandma susan

bang bang bang...you wait and see...the glass will be smashed in a minute...


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> I'm off to lunch now


I bet I know who the smart fast one was>>>>?????


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> I would like to wish everone on here a good day.
> 
> HI HI HI .


LOW LOW LOW


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I'm off to lunch now


Heehee xxxxx


----------



## theyarnlady

I see the gathering of the nut's are here.


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Grandma Susan 

Hello Purple 

Hello Yarni 

and anyone else I haven't seen yet Hello


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> See it isn't purple


What isn't purple?


----------



## theyarnlady

here here here.......................


----------



## theyarnlady

What pictures I think they have to be at least ten pages back by now.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Hello Grandma Susan
> 
> Hello Purple
> 
> Hello Yarni
> 
> and anyone else I haven't seen yet Hello


Hi Lisa. How are you today? xxx


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day so far
> 
> 
> 
> No the feeling myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chill and have a glass of wine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red wine is best not chilled - except the lighter Loire wines which are best cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pengwin knows this stuff cos she is a conna sewer!
Click to expand...

Pooh

.....and hello


----------



## binkbrice

It has been a rough morning here in Southern In

storms this morning have stop momentarily supposed to kick back up and produce reallly strong tornadoes this afternoon so if they happen no sewing circle  pooo I needed Linky's help ripping out the headband I finished it last night just to take a close look and realize that I had just done the last 2" of cable on the wrong side what the @@#@*@


----------



## PurpleFi

I need a new bag.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.


and its not even May


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> It has been a rough morning here in Southern In
> 
> storms this morning have stop momentarily supposed to kick back up and produce reallly strong tornadoes this afternoon so if they happen no sewing circle  pooo I needed Linky's help ripping out the headband I finished it last night just to take a close look and realize that I had just done the last 2" of cable on the wrong side what the @@#@*@


Leave it as it is and call it artistic license. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> See it isn't purple
> 
> 
> 
> What isn't purple?
Click to expand...

DH's rubber hammer.......I'll wrap it round his neck in a minute


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
Click to expand...

Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> See it isn't purple
> 
> 
> 
> What isn't purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH's rubber hammer.......I'll wrap it round his neck in a minute
Click to expand...

I thought we were talking about a red mouse!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a rough morning here in Southern In
> 
> storms this morning have stop momentarily supposed to kick back up and produce reallly strong tornadoes this afternoon so if they happen no sewing circle  pooo I needed Linky's help ripping out the headband I finished it last night just to take a close look and realize that I had just done the last 2" of cable on the wrong side what the @@#@*@
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it as it is and call it artistic license. xx
Click to expand...

That's what I keep saying and then my brain says but I know its wrong dang it!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> It has been a rough morning here in Southern In
> 
> storms this morning have stop momentarily supposed to kick back up and produce reallly strong tornadoes this afternoon so if they happen no sewing circle  pooo I needed Linky's help ripping out the headband I finished it last night just to take a close look and realize that I had just done the last 2" of cable on the wrong side what the @@#@*@


OOOPSSSSSSSSSSSS :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

4 weeks on MondAY!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
Click to expand...

What kind of toy have you got Pengy?


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> See it isn't purple
> 
> 
> 
> What isn't purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH's rubber hammer.......I'll wrap it round his neck in a minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we were talking about a red mouse!
Click to expand...

I haven't caught up and I saw that picture and said hmmm its not purple :-D :-D I have a green one just like it


----------



## PurpleFi

Leave it as it is and call it artistic license. xx[/quote]

That's what I keep saying and then my brain says but I know its wrong dang it!!!![/quote]

I never have that problem - I don't have a brain.x


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> 4 weeks on MondAY!!!!!


May the Lord preserve us and York


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
Click to expand...

It's all a bunch of pooh on here.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a rough morning here in Southern In
> 
> storms this morning have stop momentarily supposed to kick back up and produce reallly strong tornadoes this afternoon so if they happen no sewing circle  pooo I needed Linky's help ripping out the headband I finished it last night just to take a close look and realize that I had just done the last 2" of cable on the wrong side what the @@#@*@
> 
> 
> 
> OOOPSSSSSSSSSSSS :roll:
Click to expand...

I almost said the bad word but I was sitting next to my Mother when I realized what I did


----------



## theyarnlady

As I was saying earlier Hi everone. High High High


----------



## PurpleFi

I thought we were talking about a red mouse![/quote]

I haven't caught up and I saw that picture and said hmmm its not purple :-D :-D I have a green one just like it[/quote]

A green one just like what!


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> As I was saying earlier Hi everone. High High High


Bon jour!


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all a bunch of pooh on here.
Click to expand...

Not on this side of the Atlantic. Are we talking of weather?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of toy have you got Pengy?
Click to expand...

Same as you.


----------



## binkbrice

I probably should switch to the laptop for now in case the power goes off again


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> L
> Afternoon Susanm I love your porch, can DH come and get Mr P moving on our one here, he sort of never got done when we did the extension! How are you this afternoon? xx
Click to expand...

It's just as well you got your bathroom done .... at least it doesn't look like mine - and it's been like it for a year.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 weeks on MondAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> May the Lord preserve us and York
Click to expand...

Are we going dressed as nuns?


----------



## grandma susan

DH has just come in and said "there we go! It's sealed now"....Do I look like I care? He'll want some tea now. Well, I'm not offering hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

hahahahahaha....It might be sealed but he left the front door open hahahahahaa


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> I thought we were talking about a red mouse!


I haven't caught up and I saw that picture and said hmmm its not purple :-D :-D I have a green one just like it[/quote]

A green one just like what![/quote]

the red mouse in the picture of you and pengwin


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying earlier Hi everone. High High High
> 
> 
> 
> Bon jour!
Click to expand...

Ha a bone your own jeer to you too.


----------



## PurpleFi

It's just as well you got your bathroom done .... at least it doesn't look like mine -[/quote]

That's different!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of toy have you got Pengy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as you.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying earlier Hi everone. High High High
> 
> 
> 
> Bon jour!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha a bone your own jeer to you too.
Click to expand...

Ok, wottcha me ol' mate.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> L
> Afternoon Susanm I love your porch, can DH come and get Mr P moving on our one here, he sort of never got done when we did the extension! How are you this afternoon? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just as well you got your bathroom done .... at least it doesn't look like mine - and it's been like it for a year.
Click to expand...

 I love the room redue esecially that back wall.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> DH has just come in and said "there we go! It's sealed now"....Do I look like I care? He'll want some tea now. Well, I'm not offering hahaha


Tell him I think it looks lovely. Go on make him a cup of tea.


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> L
> Afternoon Susanm I love your porch, can DH come and get Mr P moving on our one here, he sort of never got done when we did the extension! How are you this afternoon? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just as well you got your bathroom done .... at least it doesn't look like mine - and it's been like it for a year.
Click to expand...

Your legs must be well and truely crossed.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 weeks on MondAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> May the Lord preserve us and York
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we going dressed as nuns?
Click to expand...

Just don't show those nun's buns, enough of the loo pictures too, try an out door John next time. :thumbup:


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> I need a new bag.


I know where you can find an old bag full of wind.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
Click to expand...

Which one!


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I know where you can find an old bag full of wind.
Click to expand...

Are you being personal. I am going go make one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one!
Click to expand...

The big one on the drive!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuvinCrafts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan, I know you get a headache when he is constructing (or is that de-structing??) but I know we're glad he feels well enough to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> He was a bit out of breath yesterday, AND I had to make him stop for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's great. Can you send him over this summer to help me with plans for the porch that I want?
Click to expand...

That's smashing Susan! You are lucky, mine can just about make a nice cup of tea!!

:lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Hello Grandma Susan
> 
> Hello Purple
> 
> Hello Yarni
> 
> and anyone else I haven't seen yet Hello


Hello Binky


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of toy have you got Pengy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as you.
Click to expand...

Boy!


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of toy have you got Pengy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as you.
Click to expand...

Boy!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were talking about a red mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't caught up and I saw that picture and said hmmm its not purple :-D :-D I have a green one just like it
Click to expand...

A green one just like what![/quote]

the red mouse in the picture of you and pengwin[/quote]

Didn't know there was one, I'll go and have a look. xx


----------



## grandma susan

I got to go and make DH some tea. and for me too.....I may be back and I may not hahahaha....see you all...


----------



## SaxonLady

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My day so far
> 
> 
> 
> No the feeling myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chill and have a glass of wine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red wine is best not chilled - except the lighter Loire wines which are best cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pengwin knows this stuff cos she is a conna sewer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pooh
> 
> .....and hello
Click to expand...

Pengwin, when I went to catch my train to London on Wednesday the train pulling in to go in the opposite direction was going to Great Malvern. I nearly went to see you instead of Purple.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> I need a new bag.


I 
've got one. Londy made it.


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were talking about a red mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't caught up and I saw that picture and said hmmm its not purple :-D :-D I have a green one just like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A green one just like what!
Click to expand...

the red mouse in the picture of you and pengwin[/quote]

Didn't know there was one, I'll go and have a look. xx[/quote]

Oh, that one, it's bright pink and I got it cos they didn't make a purple one and now they do so I might just have to get it.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I got to go and make DH some tea. and for me too.....I may be back and I may not hahahaha....see you all...


Bye Susan, Catch you later at some point. xx


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 weeks on MondAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> May the Lord preserve us and York
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we going dressed as nuns?
Click to expand...

Yes, Nun of this, Nun of that and Nun of the other.


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 weeks on MondAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> May the Lord preserve us and York
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we going dressed as nuns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Nun of this, Nun of that and Nun of the other.
Click to expand...

Groan.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey I heard the wine shop is opening agin, got some goo export wine in.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> As I was saying earlier Hi everone. High High High


and as I was saying earlier, low low low


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I heard the wine shop is opening agin, got some goo export wine in.


Send some to York!


----------



## PurpleFi

I am going to go and try and finish this sock, so I can do some of the other knitting I want to do and of course make my bag - guess what colour it is going to be?


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The big one on the drive!
Click to expand...

I'm getting better at wiggling the stick about in the middle and doing what it is tells me to and I now look out the window at the same time. Therefore, do not crash.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> I am going to go and try and finish this sock, so I can do some of the other knitting I want to do and of course make my bag - guess what colour it is going to be?


ummmm... orange?


----------



## theyarnlady

Why is everthing upside down can't we go sideways for a change.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to go and try and finish this sock, so I can do some of the other knitting I want to do and of course make my bag - guess what colour it is going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm... orange?
Click to expand...

with emerald green spots and pink stripes.


----------



## SaxonLady

theyarnlady said:


> Why is everthing upside down can't we go sideways for a change.


get off your head and stand up properly, silly girl.


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The big one on the drive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting better at wiggling the stick about in the middle and doing what it is tells me to and I now look out the window at the same time. Therefore, do not crash.
Click to expand...

No not that one, the even bigger one with a bed in.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 've got one. Londy made it.
Click to expand...

Shhhhhhhh!!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to go and try and finish this sock, so I can do some of the other knitting I want to do and of course make my bag - guess what colour it is going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm... orange?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with emerald green spots and pink stripes.
Click to expand...

Haahaahhaaaa. Definitely not, three wonder shades of purple cordouroy with embellishments. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 've got one. Londy made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhhhh!!
Click to expand...

So have I!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 've got one. Londy made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhhhh!!
Click to expand...

why? Did I do a naughty? letting pussies out of soft things with handles? Sorry. I'm good at that!


----------



## theyarnlady

see sideways is much better.


----------



## London Girl

Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!


----------



## SaxonLady

theyarnlady said:


> see sideways is much better.


oh woe is you, for you are all undone.


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The big one on the drive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting better at wiggling the stick about in the middle and doing what it is tells me to and I now look out the window at the same time. Therefore, do not crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not that one, the even bigger one with a bed in.
Click to expand...

Oh that one.. Brilliant. Am so pleased with it. Made cushion covers this morning. We are about ready to roll, just need somewhere to go.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!


You did catch up! You are madder than I thought. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The big one on the drive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting better at wiggling the stick about in the middle and doing what it is tells me to and I now look out the window at the same time. Therefore, do not crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not that one, the even bigger one with a bed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that one.. Brilliant. Am so pleased with it. Made cushion covers this morning. We are about ready to roll, just need somewhere to go.
Click to expand...

Do you have to go anywhere just sit in it in the drive.xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> You did catch up! You are madder than I thought. xxx
Click to expand...

not me though. I knew she was that mad. Just doesn't like missing anything, do you Londy?


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The big one on the drive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting better at wiggling the stick about in the middle and doing what it is tells me to and I now look out the window at the same time. Therefore, do not crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not that one, the even bigger one with a bed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that one.. Brilliant. Am so pleased with it. Made cushion covers this morning. We are about ready to roll, just need somewhere to go.
Click to expand...

would that be a tootsie roll.????????????????????????????????


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> see sideways is much better.


Grandma feeling tipsy again ..... been looking at the wine pics.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The big one on the drive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting better at wiggling the stick about in the middle and doing what it is tells me to and I now look out the window at the same time. Therefore, do not crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not that one, the even bigger one with a bed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that one.. Brilliant. Am so pleased with it. Made cushion covers this morning. We are about ready to roll, just need somewhere to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would that be a tootsie roll.????????????????????????????????
Click to expand...

It's swiss - it helps with going down hill - just give him a push and he's off.


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> I got purple and guessed at pengwin because she was in the same photo,and I know tammi from her avatar, but the others where strangers to me but it was great to have a face to go with the names many thanks you could add londy saxy and shand to your wall of wanted posters


I'll drink to that, if one goes down for it, we all go down!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> see sideways is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma feeling tipsy again ..... been looking at the wine pics.
Click to expand...

We had a late lunch/early dinner and a glass of mERLOT. Very nice. Time for coffee now - anyone want one?


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the gathering of the nut's are here.
> 
> 
> 
> and its not even May
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it will be after March and April. How is your new toy? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The big one on the drive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting better at wiggling the stick about in the middle and doing what it is tells me to and I now look out the window at the same time. Therefore, do not crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not that one, the even bigger one with a bed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that one.. Brilliant. Am so pleased with it. Made cushion covers this morning. We are about ready to roll, just need somewhere to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have to go anywhere just sit in it in the drive.xx
Click to expand...

Keep the blinds down and you could anywhere.


----------



## theyarnlady

Who did a catch err up?? we are just merry merryly rolling on .


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> You did catch up! You are madder than I thought. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not me though. I knew she was that mad. Just doesn't like missing anything, do you Londy?[/quote
> 
> Well I'm certailnly missing a few brain cells, don't know how that happened!!
Click to expand...


----------



## theyarnlady

Have you all seen G. Susan stairs it been a while you know that was a new project.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 've got one. Londy made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? Did I do a naughty? letting pussies out of soft things with handles? Sorry. I'm good at that!
Click to expand...

S'okay hon, maybe hold the picture back for a while? Ta!!


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off. I feel a bag coming on. Be back later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> Have you all seen G. Susan stairs it been a while you know that was a new project.


Lovely! Have you got any coming down?


----------



## London Girl

BRB, talk slowly, I can't do catch up again!!


----------



## theyarnlady

Not much to catch up on here, just a loo job.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> I am going to go and try and finish this sock, so I can do some of the other knitting I want to do and of course make my bag - guess what colour it is going to be?


green, :wink: :wink: :wink: , yellow, no red Oh oh I know PURPLE!


----------



## theyarnlady

I just caught a picture of the tena robbery on site. Uses squares for mask.


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> I just caught a picture of the tena robbery on site. Uses squares for mask.


omg I really HATE that pic of me!!

I have more chins than a chinese phonebook!!


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> Have you all seen G. Susan stairs it been a while you know that was a new project.


No ...

Socks haven't been mentioned for a while. Want to see mine ? Whether you do, or whether you don't - here they are -


----------



## theyarnlady

I hear they all were in Tesco cleaning out the store of Tena's seem to be a shorted lately.


----------



## mumtoSophy

I bought something for the bingo prize today :XD: 
while I was buying purple things for my kitchen :XD: :XD: 

i bought a purple bin/trash can today :XD: 

I'm getting there finding purple accessories!

can't find a purple soap container tho! that is proving a bit elusive!!


----------



## theyarnlady

seems to be quit a line up there wonder if the Tena's bandits are using them now instead of square mask?


----------



## mumtoSophy

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you all seen G. Susan stairs it been a while you know that was a new project.
> 
> 
> 
> No ...
> 
> Socks haven't been mentioned for a while. Want to see mine ? Whether you do, or whether you don't - here they are -
Click to expand...

oh I like!!
speshally the lemon and purpley ones :XD: :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> You did catch up! You are madder than I thought. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not me though. I knew she was that mad. Just doesn't like missing anything, do you Londy?[/quote
> 
> Well I'm certailnly missing a few brain cells, don't know how that happened!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know!! When hairs go grey it's because the colour has run out, so they're hollow. Then the brain cells run down them and away. I worked that all out on my own 'cos I'm still clevr!
Click to expand...


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> I'm off. I feel a bag coming on. Be back later. Love and hugs xxx


So now we shall call her the bag of bags lady??? Right
get it Bag Lady? :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 've got one. Londy made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhhhh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why? Did I do a naughty? letting pussies out of soft things with handles? Sorry. I'm good at that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S'okay hon, maybe hold the picture back for a while? Ta!!
Click to expand...

no problem there! I can't do it anyway!


----------



## theyarnlady

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> You did catch up! You are madder than I thought. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not me though. I knew she was that mad. Just doesn't like missing anything, do you Londy?[/quote
> 
> Well I'm certailnly missing a few brain cells, don't know how that happened!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know!! When hairs go grey it's because the colour has run out, so they're hollow. Then the brain cells run down them and away. I worked that all out on my own 'cos I'm still clevr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clever is as clever does? I relly think chocolate will fill the air wholes on here. :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## SaxonLady

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> You did catch up! You are madder than I thought. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not me though. I knew she was that mad. Just doesn't like missing anything, do you Londy?[/quote
> 
> Well I'm certailnly missing a few brain cells, don't know how that happened!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know!! When hairs go grey it's because the colour has run out, so they're hollow. Then the brain cells run down them and away. I worked that all out on my own 'cos I'm still clevr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clever is as clever does? I relly think chocolate will fill the air wholes on here. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chocolate can fill anything it likes. My tummy would do for starters..and main..and sweet
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> You did catch up! You are madder than I thought. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not me though. I knew she was that mad. Just doesn't like missing anything, do you Londy?[/quote
> 
> Well I'm certailnly missing a few brain cells, don't know how that happened!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know!! When hairs go grey it's because the colour has run out, so they're hollow. Then the brain cells run down them and away. I worked that all out on my own 'cos I'm still clevr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clever is as clever does? I relly think chocolate will fill the air wholes on here. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll need an awful lot of chocolate but I'm willing to give it a try!
> 
> :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

A 'big up' to Comet today! Took my printer back as it had stopped working (only had it a month) and they said it wasn't worth repairing as it only cost £30. They gave me a nice new one which is working perfectly! Do you think I should have mentioned the cappuchino that accidently got spilled in it? No, I didn't think so either!! :lol:


----------



## mumtoSophy

London Girl said:


> A 'big up' to Comet today! Took my printer back as it had stopped working (only had it a month) and they said it wasn't worth repairing as it only cost £30. They gave me a nice new one which is working perfectly! Do you think I should have mentioned the cappuchino that accidently got spilled in it? No, I didn't think so either!! :lol:


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> A 'big up' to Comet today! Took my printer back as it had stopped working (only had it a month) and they said it wasn't worth repairing as it only cost £30. They gave me a nice new one which is working perfectly! Do you think I should have mentioned the cappuchino that accidently got spilled in it? No, I didn't think so either!! :lol:


Cappuchino helps you work!


----------



## mumtoSophy

I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate  

I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!

so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!

I had 2 the same :shock: :shock: 

so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD: 

was rather yummy :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN

mumtoSophy said:


> I bought something for the bingo prize today :XD:
> while I was buying purple things for my kitchen :XD: :XD:
> 
> i bought a purple bin/trash can today :XD:
> 
> I'm getting there finding purple accessories!
> 
> can't find a purple soap container tho! that is proving a bit elusive!!


Buy a clear one and put purple soap in it.


----------



## PENGWIN

I'm a bit bored. What can I do to jolly things up.


----------



## PENGWIN

mumtoSophy said:


> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:


Naughty but nice


----------



## nitz8catz

Is if safe to come back online?


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:


Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> You did catch up! You are madder than I thought. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not me though. I knew she was that mad. Just doesn't like missing anything, do you Londy?[/quote
> 
> Well I'm certailnly missing a few brain cells, don't know how that happened!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know!! When hairs go grey it's because the colour has run out, so they're hollow. Then the brain cells run down them and away. I worked that all out on my own 'cos I'm still clevr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how it works? What if you dye the grey hair? Does it block the path so the brain cells can't escape anymore???
Click to expand...


----------



## mumtoSophy

PENGWIN said:


> I'm a bit bored. What can I do to jolly things up.


go on facebook chat :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
Click to expand...

yum!


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> Is if safe to come back online?


Lurking around I see.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm keeping my eye on you


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:


that's not naughty. It was just something you had to do, you can't have two the same.


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
Click to expand...

Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
Click to expand...

you are all such sensible ladies...


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
Click to expand...

When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
(And I'm really boring .. no k broed)


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> You did catch up! You are madder than I thought. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not me though. I knew she was that mad. Just doesn't like missing anything, do you Londy?[/quote
> 
> Well I'm certailnly missing a few brain cells, don't know how that happened!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know!! When hairs go grey it's because the colour has run out, so they're hollow. Then the brain cells run down them and away. I worked that all out on my own 'cos I'm still clevr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how it works? What if you dye the grey hair? Does it block the path so the brain cells can't escape anymore???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must do, mustn't it? Worth a try anyway
Click to expand...


----------



## mumtoSophy

SaxonLady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> that's not naughty. It was just something you had to do, you can't have two the same.
Click to expand...

that's what I thought!


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ello!! Caught up and so glad to see that you are all in Friday bonkers mode!! Me too, love the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> You did catch up! You are madder than I thought. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not me though. I knew she was that mad. Just doesn't like missing anything, do you Londy?[/quote
> 
> Well I'm certailnly missing a few brain cells, don't know how that happened!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know!! When hairs go grey it's because the colour has run out, so they're hollow. Then the brain cells run down them and away. I worked that all out on my own 'cos I'm still clevr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how it works? What if you dye the grey hair? Does it block the path so the brain cells can't escape anymore???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must do, mustn't it? Worth a try anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gotta try it to? What colour should I try? I've been blonde, red, chestnut?
Click to expand...


----------



## SaxonLady

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
Click to expand...

Goodness, I hope not. that way lies boredom and eventual death


----------



## PENGWIN

mumtoSophy said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit bored. What can I do to jolly things up.
> 
> 
> 
> go on facebook chat :XD:
Click to expand...

that's both my arms being twisted. :evil:


----------



## SaxonLady

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit bored. What can I do to jolly things up.
> 
> 
> 
> go on facebook chat :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's both my arms being twisted. :evil:
Click to expand...

that would stop you doing anything


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
Click to expand...

I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> Judi, I did a quick search and Primark are online, but so far it only seems to be to the UK.
> 
> I must go now as I have to do some shopping. I will let you know if I find out any more. But I'd be more than happy to get one or more if you want and send it on to you when I send Pattickakes fabric. Catch you later, probably tomorrow for you. Sleep well. Love and hugs PV xx


I have 2 different sized ones so I would like the pattern also Pretty Pleeaasse!


----------



## theyarnlady

O.k o.k


----------



## mumtoSophy

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit bored. What can I do to jolly things up.
> 
> 
> 
> go on facebook chat :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's both my arms being twisted. :evil:
Click to expand...


----------



## binkbrice

You all are in rare form today
Hello Pengwin!

I think round 2 is heading our way


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'big up' to Comet today! Took my printer back as it had stopped working (only had it a month) and they said it wasn't worth repairing as it only cost £30. They gave me a nice new one which is working perfectly! Do you think I should have mentioned the cappuchino that accidently got spilled in it? No, I didn't think so either!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Cappuchino helps you work!
Click to expand...

I should mention at this point that the fault had nothing to do with the spillage, honest! (I haven't got the nerve to be that naughty!!)


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy


Hi Bink
You still holding on tight in those high winds?


----------



## London Girl

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.
Click to expand...

A+ for honesty! Do you feel better now you've confessed to the other nuns?!!

:lol:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'big up' to Comet today! Took my printer back as it had stopped working (only had it a month) and they said it wasn't worth repairing as it only cost £30. They gave me a nice new one which is working perfectly! Do you think I should have mentioned the cappuchino that accidently got spilled in it? No, I didn't think so either!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Cappuchino helps you work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should mention at this point that the fault had nothing to do with the spillage, honest! (I haven't got the nerve to be that naughty!!)
Click to expand...

My printer still works and the cat has puked on it many times. They;'re more rugged than they look.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ for honesty! Do you feel better now you've confessed to the other nuns?!!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

It was ditzi fingers


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'big up' to Comet today! Took my printer back as it had stopped working (only had it a month) and they said it wasn't worth repairing as it only cost £30. They gave me a nice new one which is working perfectly! Do you think I should have mentioned the cappuchino that accidently got spilled in it? No, I didn't think so either!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Cappuchino helps you work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should mention at this point that the fault had nothing to do with the spillage, honest! (I haven't got the nerve to be that naughty!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My printer still works and the cat has puked on it many times. They;'re more rugged than they look.
Click to expand...

Why does your cat pick on the printer, do you think? Sounds catastophic to me


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bink
> You still holding on tight in those high winds?
Click to expand...

Hangin in here they are fixing to start up again


----------



## PENGWIN

binkbrice said:


> You all are in rare form today
> Hello Pengwin!
> 
> I think round 2 is heading our way


We are doing our best to brighten our day. Hope all is well with you Lisa.


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy


hi


----------



## theyarnlady

Looks like better homes and gardens pick a winner for the best bathroom make over.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ for honesty! Do you feel better now you've confessed to the other nuns?!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was ditzi fingers
Click to expand...

What is a ditzi finger, pray tell!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'big up' to Comet today! Took my printer back as it had stopped working (only had it a month) and they said it wasn't worth repairing as it only cost £30. They gave me a nice new one which is working perfectly! Do you think I should have mentioned the cappuchino that accidently got spilled in it? No, I didn't think so either!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Cappuchino helps you work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should mention at this point that the fault had nothing to do with the spillage, honest! (I haven't got the nerve to be that naughty!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My printer still works and the cat has puked on it many times. They;'re more rugged than they look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does your cat pick on the printer, do you think? Sounds catastophic to me
Click to expand...

At least the outside of the printer can be wiped, sometimes she hides it inside the printer and I don't find out until I print something and it comes out on the paper, yuck


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bink
> You still holding on tight in those high winds?
Click to expand...

Oh that is one for the imagination.


----------



## mumtoSophy

all this posting about cats 

i found something


----------



## PENGWIN

London Girl said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ for honesty! Do you feel better now you've confessed to the other nuns?!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was ditzi fingers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a ditzi finger, pray tell!
Click to expand...

It's very hard to explain and could take a very long time. Possibly a story for York.


----------



## binkbrice

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bink
> You still holding on tight in those high winds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that is one for the imagination.
Click to expand...

it is isn't


----------



## mumtoSophy

nitz8catz said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'big up' to Comet today! Took my printer back as it had stopped working (only had it a month) and they said it wasn't worth repairing as it only cost £30. They gave me a nice new one which is working perfectly! Do you think I should have mentioned the cappuchino that accidently got spilled in it? No, I didn't think so either!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Cappuchino helps you work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should mention at this point that the fault had nothing to do with the spillage, honest! (I haven't got the nerve to be that naughty!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My printer still works and the cat has puked on it many times. They;'re more rugged than they look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does your cat pick on the printer, do you think? Sounds catastophic to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least the outside of the printer can be wiped, sometimes she hides it inside the printer and I don't find out until I print something and it comes out on the paper, yuck
Click to expand...

oh boak!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy


Hi Binky! How are you dear. I hear it's a little breezy down your way?! It's actually got a bit windy here as the afternoon has worn on. I suppose it _is_ March!


----------



## shand

hello girls, have Imissed anything in the last 15 pages, other than chocolate,


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'big up' to Comet today! Took my printer back as it had stopped working (only had it a month) and they said it wasn't worth repairing as it only cost £30. They gave me a nice new one which is working perfectly! Do you think I should have mentioned the cappuchino that accidently got spilled in it? No, I didn't think so either!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Cappuchino helps you work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should mention at this point that the fault had nothing to do with the spillage, honest! (I haven't got the nerve to be that naughty!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My printer still works and the cat has puked on it many times. They;'re more rugged than they look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does your cat pick on the printer, do you think? Sounds catastophic to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least the outside of the printer can be wiped, sometimes she hides it inside the printer and I don't find out until I print something and it comes out on the paper, yuck
Click to expand...

OMG! Am now fighting to keep dinner down!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gee I just saw the winner It is gorgeous.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Binky! How are you dear. I hear it's a little breezy down your way?! It's actually got a bit windy here as the afternoon has worn on. I suppose it _is_ March!
Click to expand...

yeah it is but we are under a tornado watch until 9pm :roll: yes it is march but still winter they said we could have snow sunday


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> hello girls, have Imissed anything in the last 15 pages, other than chocolate,


Hi Dear! Well there has been a bit about cappuchino and vomit in printers that you may have missed......?


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> Was that an open or closed stitch.??????????????????
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.
Click to expand...


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ for honesty! Do you feel better now you've confessed to the other nuns?!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was ditzi fingers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a ditzi finger, pray tell!
Click to expand...

I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.

I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.

Just my thought for the moment


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> all this posting about cats
> 
> i found something


It looks like me at work today


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> all this posting about cats
> 
> i found something


Ha it's about time too.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Binky! How are you dear. I hear it's a little breezy down your way?! It's actually got a bit windy here as the afternoon has worn on. I suppose it _is_ March!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it is but we are under a tornado watch until 9pm :roll: yes it is march but still winter they said we could have snow sunday
Click to expand...

It must be general, we have a snow waring for Tuesday! Is it scary being under tornado watch? I do hope you are staying safe, can't have you doing a Dorothy and ending up in Oz, although you could drop in on Patti and Xiang!!


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ for honesty! Do you feel better now you've confessed to the other nuns?!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was ditzi fingers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a ditzi finger, pray tell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment
Click to expand...

Seem to be the same here with me. I think we should all give it a moment of thought.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ for honesty! Do you feel better now you've confessed to the other nuns?!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was ditzi fingers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a ditzi finger, pray tell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment
Click to expand...

Good for you girl, don't hold back!!


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ for honesty! Do you feel better now you've confessed to the other nuns?!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was ditzi fingers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a ditzi finger, pray tell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seem to be the same here with me. I think we should all give it a moment of thought.
Click to expand...

A moment of thought. We had to do that at one of my jobs before a meeting. Sit in a circle and contemplate. My lips were clenched together, my eyes firmly shut but the laughter was there within ....


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Binky! How are you dear. I hear it's a little breezy down your way?! It's actually got a bit windy here as the afternoon has worn on. I suppose it _is_ March!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it is but we are under a tornado watch until 9pm :roll: yes it is march but still winter they said we could have snow sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be general, we have a snow waring for Tuesday! Is it scary being under tornado watch? I do hope you are staying safe, can't have you doing a Dorothy and ending up in Oz, although you could drop in on Patti and Xiang!!
Click to expand...

Yes it is scary we live in a modular home but I wouldn't mind droping in on Patti and Xiang or any of you others for that matter as long as nobody ended up under the house :-D :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a naught thing today as we are talking about chocolate
> 
> I've been buying easter eggs everytime I go to Tesco as I need about 15 and tesco are doing buy 1 get 2 free!!
> 
> so far I have bought 9 all different, or so I thought!
> 
> I had 2 the same :shock: :shock:
> 
> so I did the naughty thing and ate it :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> was rather yummy :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Zellers had buy 1 get 2 free too!
> I found a Aero easter egg and a Rolo easter egg and Coffee Crisp easter egg..... I thought I was set.
> Then DD found a BAG of Aero easter eggs and a BAG of Rolo easter eggs and a BAG of Coffee Crisp easter eggs, so I HAD to buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh here we go chocolate and food. Is there no end to your food .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I'm bored I knit or eat. I can't knit here.
> (And I'm really boring .. no k broed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to knit at work - well, until the MD chose to knit a row and made such a muddle my work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A+ for honesty! Do you feel better now you've confessed to the other nuns?!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was ditzi fingers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a ditzi finger, pray tell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just found a lovely definition for a ditz on another thread:
> A ditz is someone who is fuzzy in their thinking or disconnected and does/says things that are somewhat 'off.' They can often be silly while thinking they are being serious.
> 
> I'm a ditz more often than not. Mostly it's because I don't care anymore. I don't care that I don't follow the latest fashion. I don't care that I'm not up on the latest trends. And mostly I don't care anymore about living up to others standards. So if people think I'm a ditz, I'm OK with that.
> 
> Just my thought for the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seem to be the same here with me. I think we should all give it a moment of thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A moment of thought. We had to do that at one of my jobs before a meeting. Sit in a circle and contemplate. My lips were clenched together, my eyes firmly shut but the laughter was there within ....
Click to expand...

So did you come away with cracked lips???


----------



## London Girl

Gotta buzz off now ladies. My sister is coming up from Dorset tomorrow and we are meeting at Kew Gardens for the day so I have to check the train times.......and Corrie is on after that! Bye, hugs! xxxx


----------



## shand

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello girls, have Imissed anything in the last 15 pages, other than chocolate,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dear! Well there has been a bit about cappuchino and vomit in printers that you may have missed......?
Click to expand...

YUK


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.


Fun?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Gotta buzz off now ladies. My sister is coming up from Dorset tomorrow and we are meeting at Kew Gardens for the day so I have to check the train times.......and Corrie is on after that! Bye, hugs! xxxx


Bye now


----------



## theyarnlady

London Girl said:


> Gotta buzz off now ladies. My sister is coming up from Dorset tomorrow and we are meeting at Kew Gardens for the day so I have to check the train times.......and Corrie is on after that! Bye, hugs! xxxx


I get to buzz around house tomorrow, so I won't need to worry out transportation. :thumbup:


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.


I do that too. Gosh, we have something in common


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun?
Click to expand...

seem to me a bit water logged there. :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta buzz off now ladies. My sister is coming up from Dorset tomorrow and we are meeting at Kew Gardens for the day so I have to check the train times.......and Corrie is on after that! Bye, hugs! xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I get to buzz around house tomorrow, so I won't need to worry out transportation. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

All this buzzing


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.
> 
> 
> 
> I do that too. Gosh, we have something in common
Click to expand...

Isn't it nice to meet people you have soemthing in common with other than sitting and watching people pass you bye.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seem to me a bit water logged there. :shock:
Click to expand...

Could try it dry?


----------



## binkbrice

Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?


You said part of the cable was wrong? I didn't see that.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seem to me a bit water logged there. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could try it dry?
Click to expand...

Is that the new dry shampoo they have out now????


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?
Click to expand...

yeah that is the other pic hehe


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?
> 
> 
> 
> You said part of the cable was wrong? I didn't see that.
Click to expand...

It was after I took the picture when I was finishing it right on the end


----------



## theyarnlady

binkbrice said:


> Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?


Those little heart mitts are so cute.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seem to me a bit water logged there. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could try it dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the new dry shampoo they have out now????
Click to expand...

Shampoo?


----------



## binkbrice

theyarnlady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?
> 
> 
> 
> Those little heart mitts are so cute.
Click to expand...

Thank you, they were fun to make


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?
> 
> 
> 
> You said part of the cable was wrong? I didn't see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was after I took the picture when I was finishing it right on the end
Click to expand...

If it was close to the end, can you tink back?


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?
> 
> 
> 
> You said part of the cable was wrong? I didn't see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was after I took the picture when I was finishing it right on the end
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was close to the end, can you tink back?
Click to expand...

I have not done that so I was going to have Angela help me if we can make it to sewing circle tonight


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?
> 
> 
> 
> You said part of the cable was wrong? I didn't see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was after I took the picture when I was finishing it right on the end
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was close to the end, can you tink back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not done that so I was going to have Angela help me if we can make it to sewing circle tonight
Click to expand...

How's Angela feeling now?


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seem to me a bit water logged there. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could try it dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the new dry shampoo they have out now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shampoo?
Click to expand...

That looks more like a set to me.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did any of you see my pictures on page 12 I think?
> 
> 
> 
> You said part of the cable was wrong? I didn't see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was after I took the picture when I was finishing it right on the end
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was close to the end, can you tink back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not done that so I was going to have Angela help me if we can make it to sewing circle tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's Angela feeling now?
Click to expand...

she is having a rough day


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> Looks like better homes and gardens pick a winner for the best bathroom make over.


Home and Gardens; TV; Local Paper; Worcestershire Life - whatever next. Fame, perhaps!

The Most Famous of All Pengwins xx


----------



## binkbrice

gotta go sirens going off


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seem to me a bit water logged there. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could try it dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the new dry shampoo they have out now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shampoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks more like a set to me.
Click to expand...

My shampoo comes with body


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like better homes and gardens pick a winner for the best bathroom make over.
> 
> 
> 
> Home and Gardens; TV; Local Paper; Worcestershire Life - whatever next. Fame, perhaps!
> 
> The Most Famous of All Pengwins xx
Click to expand...

Yes what next for the famous Empress can we expect??? :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seem to me a bit water logged there. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could try it dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the new dry shampoo they have out now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shampoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks more like a set to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My shampoo comes with body
Click to expand...

How much body would that be????


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> gotta go sirens going off


Not good:
Reports from Twitter and the National Weather Service indicate significant damage occurred from a tornado in Posey County, Indiana.


----------



## theyarnlady

Ireally have loved all the pictures posted on site today. 
Memorys lite the corner of my mind, misty water colored memories of the way we were.


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> gotta go sirens going off


be safe!!


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like better homes and gardens pick a winner for the best bathroom make over.
> 
> 
> 
> Home and Gardens; TV; Local Paper; Worcestershire Life - whatever next. Fame, perhaps!
> 
> The Most Famous of All Pengwins xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes what next for the famous Empress can we expect??? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

A whole load more.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> Ireally have loved all the pictures posted on site today.
> Memorys lite the corner of my mind, misty water colored memories of the way we were.


arrh. You take me back. Those were the days my friend, I thought they would never end, but......they did.


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ireally have loved all the pictures posted on site today.
> Memorys lite the corner of my mind, misty water colored memories of the way we were.
> 
> 
> 
> arrh. You take me back. Those were the days my friend, I thought they would never end, but......they did.
Click to expand...


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ireally have loved all the pictures posted on site today.
> Memorys lite the corner of my mind, misty water colored memories of the way we were.
> 
> 
> 
> arrh. You take me back. Those were the days my friend, I thought they would never end, but......they did.
Click to expand...

Maybe not I think it is a passing faze.


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seem to me a bit water logged there. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could try it dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the new dry shampoo they have out now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shampoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks more like a set to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My shampoo comes with body
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much body would that be????
Click to expand...

Not sure but Prof P used it as shower gel simply because it saw body on the pot.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> gotta go sirens going off
> 
> 
> 
> Not good:
> Reports from Twitter and the National Weather Service indicate significant damage occurred from a tornado in Posey County, Indiana.
Click to expand...

Thats not good. We are having a major blow here of snow.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do for fun. I personally like to pick up worms and store them in my pockets till spring and let them lose.
> I also think backwards is a fun thing to do, especially if there are alot of trees around me.
> 
> 
> 
> Fun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seem to me a bit water logged there. :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could try it dry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the new dry shampoo they have out now????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shampoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks more like a set to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My shampoo comes with body
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much body would that be????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure but Prof P used it as shower gel simply because it saw body on the pot.
Click to expand...

 :XD: Well that is just so much more pot then i can use.


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> My shampoo comes with body
> 
> 
> 
> How much body would that be????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure but Prof P used it as shower gel simply because it saw body on the pot.
Click to expand...

Men Are Just Happier People --
What do you expect from such simple creatures?
Your last name stays put.
The garage is all yours.
Wedding plans take care of themselves.
Chocolate is just another snack..
You can be President.
You can never be pregnant.
You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park.
You can wear NO shirt to a water park.
Car mechanics tell you the truth.
The world is your urinal.
You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is just too icky.
You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt.
Same work, more pay.
Wrinkles add character.
Wedding dress $5000. Tux rental-$100.
People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them.
New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet.
One mood all the time.
Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat.
You know stuff about tanks.
A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase.
You can open all your own jars.
You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness.
If someone forgets to invite you,
He or she can still be your friend.
Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack.
Three pairs of shoes are more than enough..
You almost never have strap problems in public.
You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes..
Everything on your face stays its original color.
The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades.
You only have to shave your face and neck.
You can play with toys all your life.
One wallet and one pair of shoes -- one color for all seasons.
You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look.
You can 'do' your nails with a pocket knife.
You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache.
You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives
On December 24 in 25 minutes.
No wonder men are happier.
� A man has seven items in his bathroom: toothbrush and toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, deodorant, a bar of soap, and a towel.
� The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify more than 20 of these items


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ireally have loved all the pictures posted on site today.
> Memorys lite the corner of my mind, misty water colored memories of the way we were.
> 
> 
> 
> arrh. You take me back. Those were the days my friend, I thought they would never end, but......they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Feeling fluffy - that's good. If you felt fuzzy that would make you ditzi and we all know what that means.


----------



## mumtoSophy

can we talk about chocolate again :XD: 

it's been a few pages


----------



## mumtoSophy

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> My shampoo comes with body
> 
> 
> 
> How much body would that be????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure but Prof P used it as shower gel simply because it saw body on the pot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men Are Just Happier People --
> What do you expect from such simple creatures?
> Your last name stays put.
> The garage is all yours.
> Wedding plans take care of themselves.
> Chocolate is just another snack..
> You can be President.
> You can never be pregnant.
> You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park.
> You can wear NO shirt to a water park.
> Car mechanics tell you the truth.
> The world is your urinal.
> You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is just too icky.
> You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt.
> Same work, more pay.
> Wrinkles add character.
> Wedding dress $5000. Tux rental-$100.
> People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them.
> New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet.
> One mood all the time.
> Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat.
> You know stuff about tanks.
> A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase.
> You can open all your own jars.
> You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness.
> If someone forgets to invite you,
> He or she can still be your friend.
> Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack.
> Three pairs of shoes are more than enough..
> You almost never have strap problems in public.
> You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes..
> Everything on your face stays its original color.
> The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades.
> You only have to shave your face and neck.
> You can play with toys all your life.
> One wallet and one pair of shoes -- one color for all seasons.
> You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look.
> You can 'do' your nails with a pocket knife.
> You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache.
> You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives
> On December 24 in 25 minutes.
> No wonder men are happier.
> � A man has seven items in his bathroom: toothbrush and toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, deodorant, a bar of soap, and a towel.
> � The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify more than 20 of these items
Click to expand...

hahahahahaha


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages


I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages


I got some sample K-cups for my Keurig, they were Rich,Dark chocolate and Smooth creamy hot chocolate. And they were both yummy.


----------



## theyarnlady

Chocolate chocolate my kingdom for a chocolate, O.k. maybe the closet.


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> My shampoo comes with body
> 
> 
> 
> How much body would that be????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure but Prof P used it as shower gel simply because it saw body on the pot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men Are Just Happier People --
> What do you expect from such simple creatures?
> Your last name stays put.
> The garage is all yours.
> Wedding plans take care of themselves.
> Chocolate is just another snack..
> You can be President.
> You can never be pregnant.
> You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park.
> You can wear NO shirt to a water park.
> Car mechanics tell you the truth.
> The world is your urinal.
> You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is just too icky.
> You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt.
> Same work, more pay.
> Wrinkles add character.
> Wedding dress $5000. Tux rental-$100.
> People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them.
> New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet.
> One mood all the time.
> Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat.
> You know stuff about tanks.
> A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase.
> You can open all your own jars.
> You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness.
> If someone forgets to invite you,
> He or she can still be your friend.
> Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack.
> Three pairs of shoes are more than enough..
> You almost never have strap problems in public.
> You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes..
> Everything on your face stays its original color.
> The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades.
> You only have to shave your face and neck.
> You can play with toys all your life.
> One wallet and one pair of shoes -- one color for all seasons.
> You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look.
> You can 'do' your nails with a pocket knife.
> You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache.
> You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives
> On December 24 in 25 minutes.
> No wonder men are happier.
> � A man has seven items in his bathroom: toothbrush and toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, deodorant, a bar of soap, and a towel.
> � The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify more than 20 of these items
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahaha
Click to expand...

Good one Nitz's you eagle eye you.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening, DS has just been down for a coffee and gone home now...It was nice to have a chat with him. Is anybody here?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening, DS has just been down for a coffee and gone home now...It was nice to have a chat with him. Is anybody here?


Just us


----------



## PENGWIN

mumtoSophy said:


> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages


Yes .... just had a big bar of it. I have been pure pig today ... wine gums, licorice things with pink and blue bits (can't remember what they are called - some odd name).


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
Click to expand...

Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> Chocolate chocolate my kingdom for a chocolate, O.k. maybe the closet.


Oh out damned spot - I've spilt it all over my dress.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> gotta go sirens going off


What sirens?????? Are you on emergency or something..?


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
Click to expand...

You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> gotta go sirens going off
> 
> 
> 
> What sirens?????? Are you on emergency or something..?
Click to expand...

tornado warning :shock:


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
Click to expand...

I like any chocolate

hot or cold :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening, DS has just been down for a coffee and gone home now...It was nice to have a chat with him. Is anybody here?
> 
> 
> 
> Just us
Click to expand...

Just a bunch of catty women now.


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
Click to expand...

I've seen your bathroom love....DS and DH have been talking for an hour and a half and it's been porch this and porch that.....For goodness sake. There's a limit as to what can be said about the B****y thing. how would they like it if I talked about yarn for an hour and a half? :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like any chocolate
> 
> hot or cold :XD:
Click to expand...

Yes but you are wanted on face chat calling you face. do you hear me.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen your bathroom love....DS and DH have been talking for an hour and a half and it's been porch this and porch that.....For goodness sake. There's a limit as to what can be said about the B****y thing. how would they like it if I talked about yarn for an hour and a half? :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Hello or yellow oh, fair lady in distress. We are all here for you. Un load your load we can take it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
Click to expand...

The porch was faster


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen your bathroom love....DS and DH have been talking for an hour and a half and it's been porch this and porch that.....For goodness sake. There's a limit as to what can be said about the B****y thing. how would they like it if I talked about yarn for an hour and a half? :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

you all are getting to be a bunch of potty mouths on here.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen your bathroom love....DS and DH have been talking for an hour and a half and it's been porch this and porch that.....For goodness sake. There's a limit as to what can be said about the B****y thing. how would they like it if I talked about yarn for an hour and a half? :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you all are getting to be a bunch of potty mouths on here.
Click to expand...

There is definately a "loo" trend.


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like any chocolate
> 
> hot or cold :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but you are wanted on face chat calling you face. do you hear me.
Click to expand...

I'm there! where are you??


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen your bathroom love....DS and DH have been talking for an hour and a half and it's been porch this and porch that.....For goodness sake. There's a limit as to what can be said about the B****y thing. how would they like it if I talked about yarn for an hour and a half? :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello or yellow oh, fair lady in distress. We are all here for you. Un load your load we can take it.
Click to expand...

I've got heartburn too. hahahahaha....Today's been a "grumpy" day, and all because I didn't tell that stupid looking chap to p*** off.....I'll kick his leg next time. I've seen him do country dancing with his wfe. Now he must be 6'6" and loopy looking and she's 4'6". How they ever manage marital relations is beyoond me!!!! Anyway when he dances he look vacant! :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The porch was faster
Click to expand...

AH BUT, Mr pengy has to go to work, mine doesn't, and my porch is only little and doesn't need a sink, bath and loo in....


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen your bathroom love....DS and DH have been talking for an hour and a half and it's been porch this and porch that.....For goodness sake. There's a limit as to what can be said about the B****y thing. how would they like it if I talked about yarn for an hour and a half? :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you all are getting to be a bunch of potty mouths on here.
Click to expand...

We've always been stupid, so what's new?


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The porch was faster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AH BUT, Mr pengy has to go to work, mine doesn't, and my porch is only little and doesn't need a sink, bath and loo in....
Click to expand...

but a year ! He has the other one and the bedroom to do yet! He can put his feet up after that!


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The porch was faster
Click to expand...

But I do like the brick work. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The porch was faster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AH BUT, Mr pengy has to go to work, mine doesn't, and my porch is only little and doesn't need a sink, bath and loo in....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but a year ! He has the other one and the bedroom to do yet! He can put his feet up after that!
Click to expand...

20+ years ago, my darling husband dug a hole out the back to underpin the wall.........There's still a hole there and the wall still isn't underpinned.....The only thing he's done is clag some corrigated iron over the top so as we don't fall down it!!!!!


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen your bathroom love....DS and DH have been talking for an hour and a half and it's been porch this and porch that.....For goodness sake. There's a limit as to what can be said about the B****y thing. how would they like it if I talked about yarn for an hour and a half? :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Ermm an hour and a half of 'him' talking means 'you' have to find a reply. A friend had a brother who wrote a 7,000 word essay about a screw - how!


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well if you have no subsidance it'll be fine!!
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The porch was faster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AH BUT, Mr pengy has to go to work, mine doesn't, and my porch is only little and doesn't need a sink, bath and loo in....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but a year ! He has the other one and the bedroom to do yet! He can put his feet up after that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20+ years ago, my darling husband dug a hole out the back to underpin the wall.........There's still a hole there and the wall still isn't underpinned.....The only thing he's done is clag some corrigated iron over the top so as we don't fall down it!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The porch was faster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AH BUT, Mr pengy has to go to work, mine doesn't, and my porch is only little and doesn't need a sink, bath and loo in....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but a year ! He has the other one and the bedroom to do yet! He can put his feet up after that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20+ years ago, my darling husband dug a hole out the back to underpin the wall.........There's still a hole there and the wall still isn't underpinned.....The only thing he's done is clag some corrigated iron over the top so as we don't fall down it!!!!!
Click to expand...

We had a house on stilts for two years before the basement was put in. ALL the pipes froze and cracked, and half the heating pipes were knocked off when the bulldozer went under the house to dig the hole out. 
BUT IT WAS AN EXPERIENCE THAT I WILL NEVER FORGET UNTIL THE END OF MY DAYS.


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????


Spooky. Perhaps they just came to say hello and to see that you were okay.


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Spooky. Perhaps they just came to say hello and to see that you were okay.
Click to expand...

It WAS spooky, it put the wind up me, I can tell you.....I often have the same recurring dream about my dad....I used to have a dream book but one day I thought it was a load of tosh and thre it out. Now I'm not so sure. hahaha


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????


Do you need a hug?


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
Click to expand...

Do you know, I think I do.... :-( :thumbup: DH has just ordered a door bell for the b~***y porch. He says he's not sleeping too well! What that has to do with doorbells is a mystery to me....


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know, I think I do.... :-( :thumbup: DH has just ordered a door bell for the b~***y porch. He says he's not sleeping too well! What that has to do with doorbells is a mystery to me....
Click to expand...

Maybe one of those alarms on the door that go off when the door opens would help him sleep rather than a doorbell.


----------



## theyarnlady

Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.


 :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.


OK???????? Has she been silly Yarni?????


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> OK???????? Has she been silly Yarni?????
Click to expand...

Who me?


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Spooky. Perhaps they just came to say hello and to see that you were okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It WAS spooky, it put the wind up me, I can tell you.....I often have the same recurring dream about my dad....I used to have a dream book but one day I thought it was a load of tosh and thre it out. Now I'm not so sure. hahaha
Click to expand...

Never doubt what's out there. Knicky Knocky Knoo is watching.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> OK???????? Has she been silly Yarni?????
Click to expand...

go back to page before this.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.


gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :thumbup: When I eventually find a duster anf polish in this house (I know I've got one somewhere because I used it the other week)I'll show you how dust free I can be......Did you know DH has been hinting for me to clean the porch windows and pvc :lol: :lol: :lol: He's got no chance :roll:


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen your bathroom love....DS and DH have been talking for an hour and a half and it's been porch this and porch that.....For goodness sake. There's a limit as to what can be said about the B****y thing. how would they like it if I talked about yarn for an hour and a half? :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you all are getting to be a bunch of potty mouths on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've always been stupid, so what's new?
Click to expand...

Stupid is good.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> OK???????? Has she been silly Yarni?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who me?
Click to expand...

See what happens when you get caught legs up.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> OK???????? Has she been silly Yarni?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who me?
Click to expand...

Now this is so cute...I like birds more than cats....


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> OK???????? Has she been silly Yarni?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what happens when you get caught legs up.
Click to expand...

Wrong pic


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :thumbup: When I eventually find a duster anf polish in this house (I know I've got one somewhere because I used it the other week)I'll show you how dust free I can be......Did you know DH has been hinting for me to clean the porch windows and pvc :lol: :lol: :lol: He's got no chance :roll:
Click to expand...

A womens work is never done.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :thumbup: When I eventually find a duster anf polish in this house (I know I've got one somewhere because I used it the other week)I'll show you how dust free I can be......Did you know DH has been hinting for me to clean the porch windows and pvc :lol: :lol: :lol: He's got no chance :roll:
Click to expand...

Hand the window cleaner and a rag to him and tell him to go to it. They're all his handprints anyways.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> OK???????? Has she been silly Yarni?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what happens when you get caught legs up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong pic
Click to expand...

Oh I am never wrong I am right handed you know.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :thumbup: When I eventually find a duster anf polish in this house (I know I've got one somewhere because I used it the other week)I'll show you how dust free I can be......Did you know DH has been hinting for me to clean the porch windows and pvc :lol: :lol: :lol: He's got no chance :roll:
Click to expand...

bathroom mousse works great on the pvc and vinegar in water for the windows tell him this is how HE cleans the porch :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Spooky. Perhaps they just came to say hello and to see that you were okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It WAS spooky, it put the wind up me, I can tell you.....I often have the same recurring dream about my dad....I used to have a dream book but one day I thought it was a load of tosh and thre it out. Now I'm not so sure. hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never doubt what's out there. Knicky Knocky Knoo is watching.
Click to expand...

I don't believe me!....I KNOW there's something out there. I firmly believe it. ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can we talk about chocolate again :XD:
> 
> it's been a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy Galaxy bars tonight. Your chocolate is WAY better than the mostly sugar stuff that we have from Cadbury and Mars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Galaxy is my favourite chocolate...then Cadburys. Do you know you've chatted 10 pages since I was on last...I can't catch up again because you'll all be gone again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to look at my bathroom Susan .... it will make you feel so much better after your porch experience. Wondering if Mr Grandma could come and help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen your bathroom love....DS and DH have been talking for an hour and a half and it's been porch this and porch that.....For goodness sake. There's a limit as to what can be said about the B****y thing. how would they like it if I talked about yarn for an hour and a half? :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you all are getting to be a bunch of potty mouths on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've always been stupid, so what's new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid is good.
Click to expand...

and I quote: Stupid is as stupid does. Tom Hanks


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?


Forrest Gump!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan a recape of what Nitz put on here today.
> 
> 
> 
> OK???????? Has she been silly Yarni?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who me?
Click to expand...

Ah caught ya with your mouth open, and you seem a little fishie to me.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?


What page were we on the last time that you were here?


----------



## grandma susan

Yarni, Nitz is silly because it's Friday, She has 2 days off now.....


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
Click to expand...

I want a puddy tat!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
Click to expand...

I want a tall, rich handsome young man, but I've no chance of that either :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Yarni, Nitz is silly because it's Friday, She has 2 days off now.....


I'll be knitting my fingers to the bone on the weekend to get the sq*** done and posted. 
I have a callous on my tension finger!!! Awesome!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> What page were we on the last time that you were here?
Click to expand...

Haven't a clue. Are you trying to reach page 500 tonight? 
Nitzi have you found all the other cat pictures put on KP by cathy47?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a tall, rich handsome young man, but I've no chance of that either :lol:
Click to expand...

You've got one of those - your grandson!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarni, Nitz is silly because it's Friday, She has 2 days off now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be knitting my fingers to the bone on the weekend to get the sq*** done and posted.
> I have a callous on my tension finger!!! Awesome!
Click to expand...

Which one is your tension finger?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest Gump!!!!!
Click to expand...

What was he doing here?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> What page were we on the last time that you were here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't a clue. Are you trying to reach page 500 tonight?
> Nitzi have you found all the other cat pictures put on KP by cathy47?
Click to expand...

I have some of them, but they have writing on them.


----------



## grandma susan

Did I tell ypu that GS2 (age 11) has decided to write a novel......NOT a story, but a "NOVEL"...bless him. And he says it will have 277 pages!!!!. I left him at page 2 last night. !. That's what I like to see in my boys...Adventure, hope and commitment....GS1 is just as happy playing on his play station!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarni, Nitz is silly because it's Friday, She has 2 days off now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be knitting my fingers to the bone on the weekend to get the sq*** done and posted.
> I have a callous on my tension finger!!! Awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is your tension finger?
Click to expand...

The one that I wrap the yarn around :shock:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarni, Nitz is silly because it's Friday, She has 2 days off now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be knitting my fingers to the bone on the weekend to get the sq*** done and posted.
> I have a callous on my tension finger!!! Awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is your tension finger?
Click to expand...

The boney one!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest Gump!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he doing here?
Click to expand...

Pam was talking to him.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarni, Nitz is silly because it's Friday, She has 2 days off now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be knitting my fingers to the bone on the weekend to get the sq*** done and posted.
> I have a callous on my tension finger!!! Awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is your tension finger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that I wrap the yarn around :shock:
Click to expand...

I wrap the yarn round my little finger....Which do you use?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarni, Nitz is silly because it's Friday, She has 2 days off now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be knitting my fingers to the bone on the weekend to get the sq*** done and posted.
> I have a callous on my tension finger!!! Awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is your tension finger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that I wrap the yarn around :shock:
Click to expand...

I wrap my wool round two fingers!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest Gump!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he doing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pam was talking to him.
Click to expand...

And I met Elvis in Sainsburys.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarni, Nitz is silly because it's Friday, She has 2 days off now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be knitting my fingers to the bone on the weekend to get the sq*** done and posted.
> I have a callous on my tension finger!!! Awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one is your tension finger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that I wrap the yarn around :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrap the yarn round my little finger....Which do you use?
Click to expand...

My index finger. I tried wrapping around 2 fingers and I ended up doing "cats cradle".


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest Gump!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he doing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pam was talking to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I met Elvis in Sainsburys.
Click to expand...

Did he kiss your cheek?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest Gump!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he doing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pam was talking to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I met Elvis in Sainsburys.
Click to expand...

What size shoes did he have?


----------



## nitz8catz

Sorry ladies, but I have to shut down the computer. This computer.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest Gump!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he doing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pam was talking to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I met Elvis in Sainsburys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he kiss your cheek?
Click to expand...

Yes and he sang to me. It was lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest Gump!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he doing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pam was talking to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I met Elvis in Sainsburys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What size shoes did he have?
Click to expand...

It wasn't his feet I was interested in!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry ladies, but I have to shut down the computer. This computer.


Bye Nitzi, is it going home time. Safe journey. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone, dare I ask what have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest Gump!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he doing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pam was talking to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I met Elvis in Sainsburys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What size shoes did he have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't his feet I was interested in!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I bet it wasn't


----------



## nitz8catz

bye, I'll catch whoever is on, later


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
Click to expand...

I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....
Click to expand...

I wish I did. xx How are you Pengwin?


----------



## PENGWIN

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a tall, rich handsome young man, but I've no chance of that either :lol:
Click to expand...

Gypsy told me I would be married twice and the second time to a millionaire. Think I'm running out of time.


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....
Click to expand...

I want a dog but I can't have one.....Anyway I'm going to bed now with some chocolate and my TV....I'll see you all tomorrow please????


----------



## PENGWIN

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I did. xx How are you Pengwin?
Click to expand...

Pengwin's fine - thank you. Just been through baby scare with his first real poorly emergency. But all is fine.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a dog but I can't have one.....Anyway I'm going to bed now with some chocolate and my TV....I'll see you all tomorrow please????
Click to expand...

Night night Susan, sleep well and don't eat too much chocolate. Sweet dreams. See you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I did. xx How are you Pengwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pengwin's fine - thank you. Just been through baby scare with his first real poorly emergency. But all is fine.
Click to expand...

Bless him. Hope he's OK now...They give you such a scare these beautiful babies...I wish I had a baby now.....or a dog....maybe a dog would be better....night night...


----------



## PENGWIN

Nosda Pengwin xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I did. xx How are you Pengwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pengwin's fine - thank you. Just been through baby scare with his first real poorly emergency. But all is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless him. Hope he's OK now...They give you such a scare these beautiful babies...I wish I had a baby now.....or a dog....maybe a dog would be better....night night...
Click to expand...

I still want a cat. xxx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I did. xx How are you Pengwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pengwin's fine - thank you. Just been through baby scare with his first real poorly emergency. But all is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless him. Hope he's OK now...They give you such a scare these beautiful babies...I wish I had a baby now.....or a dog....maybe a dog would be better....night night...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want a cat. xxx
Click to expand...

Morning and goodnight.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I did. xx How are you Pengwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pengwin's fine - thank you. Just been through baby scare with his first real poorly emergency. But all is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless him. Hope he's OK now...They give you such a scare these beautiful babies...I wish I had a baby now.....or a dog....maybe a dog would be better....night night...
Click to expand...

You had better tell me you saw pictures Nitz posted before you leave.


----------



## patrican

Anything of importance in the 30 pages since last sighting?


----------



## theyarnlady

See now I am going to have to post pictures tomorrow until G.S. see them.


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I did. xx How are you Pengwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pengwin's fine - thank you. Just been through baby scare with his first real poorly emergency. But all is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless him. Hope he's OK now...They give you such a scare these beautiful babies...I wish I had a baby now.....or a dog....maybe a dog would be better....night night...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want a cat. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning and goodnight.
Click to expand...

Hi Patticake, I have sorted out some material. I will take it to the post office ande get it weighed and see how can send. I also want to send Judi a bag organizer.


----------



## theyarnlady

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I was grumpoy today because everybody in my dreams last night are dead people in my family?????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want a puddy tat!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tort I saw a puddy tat a creeping up on me ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I did. xx How are you Pengwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pengwin's fine - thank you. Just been through baby scare with his first real poorly emergency. But all is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless him. Hope he's OK now...They give you such a scare these beautiful babies...I wish I had a baby now.....or a dog....maybe a dog would be better....night night...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want a cat. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning and goodnight.
Click to expand...

Same to you lady.


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Anything of importance in the 30 pages since last sighting?


Notzi lost the plot and posted a million photos.


----------



## patrican

Hi Patticake, I have sorted out some material. I will take it to the post office ande get it weighed and see how can send. I also want to send Judi a bag organizer.[/quote]

Lovely.  You can send both together if that works = my address this time.

I have a dog and a cat playing chase and pounce around me.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything of importance in the 30 pages since last sighting?
> 
> 
> 
> Notzi lost the plot and posted a million photos.
Click to expand...

Will check them out later. Thanks.


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Hi Patticake, I have sorted out some material. I will take it to the post office ande get it weighed and see how can send. I also want to send Judi a bag organizer.


Lovely.  You can send both together if that works = my address this time.

I have a dog and a cat playing chase and pounce around me.[/quote]

Send photos. Ok will send material and bag thingy to you no probs.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything of importance in the 30 pages since last sighting?
> 
> 
> 
> Notzi lost the plot and posted a million photos.
Click to expand...

No she didn't she had a plot just you all didn't see it. :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patticake, I have sorted out some material. I will take it to the post office ande get it weighed and see how can send. I also want to send Judi a bag organizer.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely.  You can send both together if that works = my address this time.
> 
> I have a dog and a cat playing chase and pounce around me.
Click to expand...

Send photos. Ok will send material and bag thingy to you no probs.[/quote]

Will try - have to make sure that the dog doesn't get too serious about the whole thing, haha - she gets a bit nervous around bouncing kitty.....but she is getting better.


----------



## theyarnlady

Well ladies have cause enough mayhem for one day so I will leave you with this thought.
Life is like a box of chocolates have to eat them all. or something like that. arm wraps for a good tomorrow. Pam


----------



## patrican

I'd love to stay and chat but only have a few minutes here now.......today is pull everything out of the shed and attempt to sort the house day.........again... :roll: :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi

It's time for me to go now. Nearly finished this pair of socks. Haver a good evening everyone and morning Patticake. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## patrican

Oh oh gotta go I am hearing growls.....need to restore peace in the animal world. :? 

Catch you all later.


----------



## linkan

We have had some very serious Tornado's today ..
One of the schools just 5 miles away took a direct hit with students still inside .. no info on injury's yet .
Binky and I and all of our family are fine .. but we were in the thick of it all of us for the last hour .. cell after storm cell just one after another ! The sirens are still going off , the fire , ambulance , police sirens are so loud here .. Henryville School is like i said just 5 miles or less up the road from me ... 
Scottsburg , where DD lives got hammered .. she is at work and is fine , she has checked in .. Lil sis in Kentucky is fine . her kids school ignored the sirens and didnt even know about the storms and put the kids on the buses !!! they are safe though ... 
Our schools are still holding the second loads of kids at the school as they didnt get them evacuated on time ! DS stayed home with his coughing or he would have been stuck at the school .
We have no damage .
Mom n Dad lost power and its still out , ours only flickered off and on , but it got black as night around 3:30 pm and the trees were bending so far with gust of wind up to 70 miles an hour !! 
Not to mention hail and flooding , our yard is a pool now .
But i am glad and thankful to say we all came out unharmed , I think sewing circle is canceled for tonight im sure ..
I believe there have been some deaths with this storm , you ladies this was huge and unlike anything i have seen with the cells of the storm just in a line west to north east .. just a hair to the south and it would have really done some damage here ... 
There are still a few more storm cells coming up from the south west .. we still have thunderstorm warnings and tornado warnings on the TV .. Just letting you all know we are safe ... Jeez i sometimes wish i had a basement .. i barely have an interior room with the open concept housing ..  
But we have managed thus far .. Been blessed many times over ..
They are saying these tornados were F4 .. and the pics of the school are just awful , the school is just demolished and the homes around it are just gone ! Makes me just weep for everyone who has now lost so much .


----------



## linkan

Gotta run ladies DH is home and Ive got some stuff to take care of .. 
LOTS O' LOVE XOXOXO


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> Gotta run ladies DH is home and Ive got some stuff to take care of ..
> LOTS O' LOVE XOXOXO


so glad you and yours are safe!!!

take care and please let us know you are safe again it's 10.30pm in Britain and everyone is off to bed

night and take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lorraine magee

what is st. davids day?


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We have had some very serious Tornado's today ..
> One of the schools just 5 miles away took a direct hit with students still inside .. no info on injury's yet .
> Binky and I and all of our family are fine .. but we were in the thick of it all of us for the last hour .. cell after storm cell just one after another ! The sirens are still going off , the fire , ambulance , police sirens are so loud here .. Henryville School is like i said just 5 miles or less up the road from me ...
> Scottsburg , where DD lives got hammered .. she is at work and is fine , she has checked in .. Lil sis in Kentucky is fine . her kids school ignored the sirens and didnt even know about the storms and put the kids on the buses !!! they are safe though ...
> Our schools are still holding the second loads of kids at the school as they didnt get them evacuated on time ! DS stayed home with his coughing or he would have been stuck at the school .
> We have no damage .
> Mom n Dad lost power and its still out , ours only flickered off and on , but it got black as night around 3:30 pm and the trees were bending so far with gust of wind up to 70 miles an hour !!
> Not to mention hail and flooding , our yard is a pool now .
> But i am glad and thankful to say we all came out unharmed , I think sewing circle is canceled for tonight im sure ..
> I believe there have been some deaths with this storm , you ladies this was huge and unlike anything i have seen with the cells of the storm just in a line west to north east .. just a hair to the south and it would have really done some damage here ...
> There are still a few more storm cells coming up from the south west .. we still have thunderstorm warnings and tornado warnings on the TV .. Just letting you all know we are safe ... Jeez i sometimes wish i had a basement .. i barely have an interior room with the open concept housing ..
> But we have managed thus far .. Been blessed many times over ..
> They are saying these tornados were F4 .. and the pics of the school are just awful , the school is just demolished and the homes around it are just gone ! Makes me just weep for everyone who has now lost so much .


Oh Angela, thanks for letting us know you are safe, have been so concerned for you all. I am so sorry you have had to endure all this - as if you haven't got enough to deal with at the moment! Hope you stay safe, don't take any chances now, hang in there, this too shall pass!! Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

OMG .... I am so glad you are all safe, hope you continue to stay safe xoxo

Have sent PM


----------



## Xiang

lorraine magee said:


> what is st. davids day?


IDK - have you googled it?


----------



## binkbrice

My heart is breaking for this little town they are totally devastated DH is stuck at work as the damage around them has the roads closed he is fine but he just can't get home for now I am sitting here with tears in my eyes haven't heard from little Ava her family lives in an area that was hit hard its awful


----------



## pearlone

Linky and Binky, glad to know you and families are safe. Feel so bad for all the folks in Henryville.So many lives lost. Prayers sent for all those impacted by this disaster.Storms seem to be through numerous states. Hope there are no further deaths or destruction.


----------



## pearlone

Can hardly believe up to page 54 already. Did get to read back chatter. Lots of fun and ditziness going on. Hope to catch up with everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> My heart is breaking for this little town they are totally devastated DH is stuck at work as the damage around them has the roads closed he is fine but he just can't get home for now I am sitting here with tears in my eyes haven't heard from little Ava her family lives in an area that was hit hard its awful


My heart goes out to all in the area, I have no concept of your heartache, but my thoughts are with you & yours ..... Stay safe


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting
> 
> have a good day xxx
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good day too Sharon. eNJOY YOUR KNITTING (oops cap lock) I've promised myself that I MUST finish my DDs MILs socks before I do anything else. Love and hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, I haven't gone to sleep yet, but I don't think sleep is far away :lol: I want to keep knitting, but I also don't want to make a mistake on the doll - so am leaving it alone for a short while. It was good to see Viv back on here, but sad to miss her - maybe next time :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just sent Viv a pm. I agree it's so nice when she pops in. How near to finishing the doll are you and which one is it?
Click to expand...

I am making Sally Scarecrow, & I only need to stuff the arms, sew them on then finish the clothing accessories. Looks like I might be able to finish it. I will be putting a "B" on the medallion - for "Bunny", as this is what the child is usually called :lol:


----------



## linkan

Lisa the power is out and so are cell towers but so far they arent finding alot of deaths .. im sure Ava is ok ..

The main part that was hit is 15 miles from me according to DH and the devastation is just total .. 

They say that debris from Henryville is being found in Ohio .... !! 

They are showing footage of it on CNN , You can get an idea of how bad it is .
There is one picture of a school bus through the front of someones home that is just so sad .

The story is that 71 kids were trapped in the school when the second tornado hit with 80 mph winds and baseball size hail ..  
My heart breaks for them all , i wish there were something i could do to help .. 
I cant give blood because of all my meds  
and i dont have money ... i thought of getting a bunch of bottled water and taking it out there for all those poor people who have lost so much , its not much but you dont know how much a drink of water can mean when you cant have one  
idk what i can do but i will think of something  

Thanks for thinking of us .. All of my family is still doing fine ..


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting
> 
> have a good day xxx
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good day too Sharon. eNJOY YOUR KNITTING (oops cap lock) I've promised myself that I MUST finish my DDs MILs socks before I do anything else. Love and hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, I haven't gone to sleep yet, but I don't think sleep is far away :lol: I want to keep knitting, but I also don't want to make a mistake on the doll - so am leaving it alone for a short while. It was good to see Viv back on here, but sad to miss her - maybe next time :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just sent Viv a pm. I agree it's so nice when she pops in. How near to finishing the doll are you and which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am making Sally Scarecrow, & I only need to stuff the arms, sew them on then finish the clothing accessories. Looks like I might be able to finish it. I will be putting a "B" on the medallion - for "Bunny", as this is what the child is usually called :lol:
Click to expand...

Sounds sweet , i made a nifty little thing yesterday , but i cant tell anyone till the person getting it , ...... gets it  
AND ... i shall make more muahahahaha !! they are quick easy and soooo cool


----------



## linkan

pearlone said:


> Linky and Binky, glad to know you and families are safe. Feel so bad for all the folks in Henryville.So many lives lost. Prayers sent for all those impacted by this disaster.Storms seem to be through numerous states. Hope there are no further deaths or destruction.


Hiya Pearly , you and i rarely get to chat anymore ... how are ya ??


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patticake, I have sorted out some material. I will take it to the post office ande get it weighed and see how can send. I also want to send Judi a bag organizer.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely.  You can send both together if that works = my address this time.
> 
> I have a dog and a cat playing chase and pounce around me.
Click to expand...

Send photos. Ok will send material and bag thingy to you no probs.[/quote]

I'd like a pattern for the bag to please


----------



## Xiang

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi all...hey now finally found you ...think it was a time zone Purple V...or a secret pass code LOL j/k
> Holy Cow past 21 pages already.


Hi Camilla, how are you doing, in your desert - mine feels like the tropics at the moment - we are getting the humid weather from the n/e of the country


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a cool and misty London! How is everyone today? Judi I can vouch for Purple's bag, it's wonderful, you could make one to match every outfit PV - as long as it's purple!! Took a leaf out of your book yesterday and made some beaded markers. Took pictures but they're a bit fuzzy!


I can see the top ons a bit better & they are very pretty xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Lisa the power is out and so are cell towers but so far they arent finding alot of deaths .. im sure Ava is ok ..
> 
> The main part that was hit is 15 miles from me according to DH and the devastation is just total ..
> 
> They say that debris from Henryville is being found in Ohio .... !!
> 
> They are showing footage of it on CNN , You can get an idea of how bad it is .
> There is one picture of a school bus through the front of someones home that is just so sad .
> 
> The story is that 71 kids were trapped in the school when the second tornado hit with 80 mph winds and baseball size hail ..
> My heart breaks for them all , i wish there were something i could do to help ..
> I cant give blood because of all my meds
> and i dont have money ... i thought of getting a bunch of bottled water and taking it out there for all those poor people who have lost so much , its not much but you dont know how much a drink of water can mean when you cant have one
> idk what i can do but i will think of something
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us .. All of my family is still doing fine ..


They kept rerouting DH and he had to drive over downed powerlines under them and through the center of a huge tree that was across the road and they cut out a path


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patticake, I have sorted out some material. I will take it to the post office ande get it weighed and see how can send. I also want to send Judi a bag organizer.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely.  You can send both together if that works = my address this time.
> 
> I have a dog and a cat playing chase and pounce around me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send photos. Ok will send material and bag thingy to you no probs.
Click to expand...

I'd like a pattern for the bag to please[/quote]

make that THREE  she showed us the first step in pictures 100 yrs ago on the first thread i think , but we never got to step two :|


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa the power is out and so are cell towers but so far they arent finding alot of deaths .. im sure Ava is ok ..
> 
> The main part that was hit is 15 miles from me according to DH and the devastation is just total ..
> 
> They say that debris from Henryville is being found in Ohio .... !!
> 
> They are showing footage of it on CNN , You can get an idea of how bad it is .
> There is one picture of a school bus through the front of someones home that is just so sad .
> 
> The story is that 71 kids were trapped in the school when the second tornado hit with 80 mph winds and baseball size hail ..
> My heart breaks for them all , i wish there were something i could do to help ..
> I cant give blood because of all my meds
> and i dont have money ... i thought of getting a bunch of bottled water and taking it out there for all those poor people who have lost so much , its not much but you dont know how much a drink of water can mean when you cant have one
> idk what i can do but i will think of something
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us .. All of my family is still doing fine ..
> 
> 
> 
> They kept rerouting DH and he had to drive over downed powerlines under them and through the center of a huge tree that was across the road and they cut out a path
Click to expand...

jeez he should have just gotten a room does he work tomorrow ??


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting
> 
> have a good day xxx
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good day too Sharon. eNJOY YOUR KNITTING (oops cap lock) I've promised myself that I MUST finish my DDs MILs socks before I do anything else. Love and hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, I haven't gone to sleep yet, but I don't think sleep is far away :lol: I want to keep knitting, but I also don't want to make a mistake on the doll - so am leaving it alone for a short while. It was good to see Viv back on here, but sad to miss her - maybe next time :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just sent Viv a pm. I agree it's so nice when she pops in. How near to finishing the doll are you and which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am making Sally Scarecrow, & I only need to stuff the arms, sew them on then finish the clothing accessories. Looks like I might be able to finish it. I will be putting a "B" on the medallion - for "Bunny", as this is what the child is usually called :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds sweet , i made a nifty little thing yesterday , but i cant tell anyone till the person getting it , ...... gets it
> AND ... i shall make more muahahahaha !! they are quick easy and soooo cool
Click to expand...

Good to be on here the same time as you, but sad about the circumstances surrounding you & yours.

Something you could do for those severely affected, if you already have the items needed is maybe make something warm for someone - start with something quick & easy


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa the power is out and so are cell towers but so far they arent finding alot of deaths .. im sure Ava is ok ..
> 
> The main part that was hit is 15 miles from me according to DH and the devastation is just total ..
> 
> They say that debris from Henryville is being found in Ohio .... !!
> 
> They are showing footage of it on CNN , You can get an idea of how bad it is .
> There is one picture of a school bus through the front of someones home that is just so sad .
> 
> The story is that 71 kids were trapped in the school when the second tornado hit with 80 mph winds and baseball size hail ..
> My heart breaks for them all , i wish there were something i could do to help ..
> I cant give blood because of all my meds
> and i dont have money ... i thought of getting a bunch of bottled water and taking it out there for all those poor people who have lost so much , its not much but you dont know how much a drink of water can mean when you cant have one
> idk what i can do but i will think of something
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us .. All of my family is still doing fine ..
> 
> 
> 
> They kept rerouting DH and he had to drive over downed powerlines under them and through the center of a huge tree that was across the road and they cut out a path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jeez he should have just gotten a room does he work tomorrow ??
Click to expand...

He is off but he is talking about going to try to help they where hit really hard in chelsea to which is maybe 10 miles up the street from here


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa the power is out and so are cell towers but so far they arent finding alot of deaths .. im sure Ava is ok ..
> 
> The main part that was hit is 15 miles from me according to DH and the devastation is just total ..
> 
> They say that debris from Henryville is being found in Ohio .... !!
> 
> They are showing footage of it on CNN , You can get an idea of how bad it is .
> There is one picture of a school bus through the front of someones home that is just so sad .
> 
> The story is that 71 kids were trapped in the school when the second tornado hit with 80 mph winds and baseball size hail ..
> My heart breaks for them all , i wish there were something i could do to help ..
> I cant give blood because of all my meds
> and i dont have money ... i thought of getting a bunch of bottled water and taking it out there for all those poor people who have lost so much , its not much but you dont know how much a drink of water can mean when you cant have one
> idk what i can do but i will think of something
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us .. All of my family is still doing fine ..
> 
> 
> 
> They kept rerouting DH and he had to drive over downed powerlines under them and through the center of a huge tree that was across the road and they cut out a path
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jeez he should have just gotten a room does he work tomorrow ??
Click to expand...

He is off but he is talking about going to try to help they where hit really hard in chelsea to which is maybe 10 miles up the street from here


----------



## binkbrice

I have no Idea how that posted twice


----------



## binkbrice

I think I am going to go and knit for awhile Judi I will catch you later have a nice day

Linky I will talk to you later
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting
> 
> have a good day xxx
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good day too Sharon. eNJOY YOUR KNITTING (oops cap lock) I've promised myself that I MUST finish my DDs MILs socks before I do anything else. Love and hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, I haven't gone to sleep yet, but I don't think sleep is far away :lol: I want to keep knitting, but I also don't want to make a mistake on the doll - so am leaving it alone for a short while. It was good to see Viv back on here, but sad to miss her - maybe next time :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just sent Viv a pm. I agree it's so nice when she pops in. How near to finishing the doll are you and which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am making Sally Scarecrow, & I only need to stuff the arms, sew them on then finish the clothing accessories. Looks like I might be able to finish it. I will be putting a "B" on the medallion - for "Bunny", as this is what the child is usually called :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds sweet , i made a nifty little thing yesterday , but i cant tell anyone till the person getting it , ...... gets it
> AND ... i shall make more muahahahaha !! they are quick easy and soooo cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to be on here the same time as you, but sad about the circumstances surrounding you & yours.
> 
> Something you could do for those severely affected, if you already have the items needed is maybe make something warm for someone - start with something quick & easy
Click to expand...

Thats a good idea , i could crochet out baby blankets and hats really quick , maybe get a couple of other people to help !!


----------



## linkan

Well i just had an interesting phone call   

JUDI        LOVE your accent !!


----------



## Xiang

Hahaha just hat a voice to voice chat with Ange - was great to here her voice :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Well i just had an interesting phone call
> 
> JUDI        LOVE your accent !!


Thank you, yours is a nice accent also, don't let anyone tell you otherwise :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting
> 
> have a good day xxx
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good day too Sharon. eNJOY YOUR KNITTING (oops cap lock) I've promised myself that I MUST finish my DDs MILs socks before I do anything else. Love and hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, I haven't gone to sleep yet, but I don't think sleep is far away :lol: I want to keep knitting, but I also don't want to make a mistake on the doll - so am leaving it alone for a short while. It was good to see Viv back on here, but sad to miss her - maybe next time :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just sent Viv a pm. I agree it's so nice when she pops in. How near to finishing the doll are you and which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am making Sally Scarecrow, & I only need to stuff the arms, sew them on then finish the clothing accessories. Looks like I might be able to finish it. I will be putting a "B" on the medallion - for "Bunny", as this is what the child is usually called :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds sweet , i made a nifty little thing yesterday , but i cant tell anyone till the person getting it , ...... gets it
> AND ... i shall make more muahahahaha !! they are quick easy and soooo cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to be on here the same time as you, but sad about the circumstances surrounding you & yours.
> 
> Something you could do for those severely affected, if you already have the items needed is maybe make something warm for someone - start with something quick & easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good idea , i could crochet out baby blankets and hats really quick , maybe get a couple of other people to help !!
Click to expand...

I thought about the same thing for here also, but IDK many knitters, so might just do it myself xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Angela, I'm so glad that you and Lisa and your families made it thru ok.


----------



## Xiang

Well it is time for me to see what I can have for lunch, so will catch up with you later. All those in danger zones, please stay safe xoxo


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting
> 
> have a good day xxx
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good day too Sharon. eNJOY YOUR KNITTING (oops cap lock) I've promised myself that I MUST finish my DDs MILs socks before I do anything else. Love and hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, I haven't gone to sleep yet, but I don't think sleep is far away :lol: I want to keep knitting, but I also don't want to make a mistake on the doll - so am leaving it alone for a short while. It was good to see Viv back on here, but sad to miss her - maybe next time :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just sent Viv a pm. I agree it's so nice when she pops in. How near to finishing the doll are you and which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am making Sally Scarecrow, & I only need to stuff the arms, sew them on then finish the clothing accessories. Looks like I might be able to finish it. I will be putting a "B" on the medallion - for "Bunny", as this is what the child is usually called :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds sweet , i made a nifty little thing yesterday , but i cant tell anyone till the person getting it , ...... gets it
> AND ... i shall make more muahahahaha !! they are quick easy and soooo cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to be on here the same time as you, but sad about the circumstances surrounding you & yours.
> 
> Something you could do for those severely affected, if you already have the items needed is maybe make something warm for someone - start with something quick & easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good idea , i could crochet out baby blankets and hats really quick , maybe get a couple of other people to help !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about the same thing for here also, but IDK many knitters, so might just do it myself xx
Click to expand...

i know a few knitters and crocheters .. i might have to make some calls and see what we can do ... there are quilters too so we might be able to come up with some blankies real quick ..


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Angela, I'm so glad that you and Lisa and your families made it thru ok.


Hi Nitzi, haven't been on with you for ages, might just stay for a little longer :XD:


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> Well it is time for me to see what I can have for lunch, so will catch up with you later. All those in danger zones, please stay safe xoxo


Bye bye MJ .. Thanks for calling me , that was an awesome surprise !!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to stay and chat but I must go in the shower then maybe some knitting
> 
> have a good day xxx
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good day too Sharon. eNJOY YOUR KNITTING (oops cap lock) I've promised myself that I MUST finish my DDs MILs socks before I do anything else. Love and hugs xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, I haven't gone to sleep yet, but I don't think sleep is far away :lol: I want to keep knitting, but I also don't want to make a mistake on the doll - so am leaving it alone for a short while. It was good to see Viv back on here, but sad to miss her - maybe next time :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just sent Viv a pm. I agree it's so nice when she pops in. How near to finishing the doll are you and which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am making Sally Scarecrow, & I only need to stuff the arms, sew them on then finish the clothing accessories. Looks like I might be able to finish it. I will be putting a "B" on the medallion - for "Bunny", as this is what the child is usually called :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds sweet , i made a nifty little thing yesterday , but i cant tell anyone till the person getting it , ...... gets it
> AND ... i shall make more muahahahaha !! they are quick easy and soooo cool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to be on here the same time as you, but sad about the circumstances surrounding you & yours.
> 
> Something you could do for those severely affected, if you already have the items needed is maybe make something warm for someone - start with something quick & easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good idea , i could crochet out baby blankets and hats really quick , maybe get a couple of other people to help !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about the same thing for here also, but IDK many knitters, so might just do it myself xx
Click to expand...

Usually they ask that people outside the country send money to the Red Cross 'cause they can get what is needed to the people faster.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is time for me to see what I can have for lunch, so will catch up with you later. All those in danger zones, please stay safe xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye MJ .. Thanks for calling me , that was an awesome surprise !!!
Click to expand...

No, I am staying for a bit longer, I got myself an apple :lol:


----------



## linkan

Hiya Nitzi , yes i am grateful we all managed to miss the worst of it ... it could have been so bad , just around us is so much devastation ...


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angela, I'm so glad that you and Lisa and your families made it thru ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, haven't been on with you for ages, might just stay for a little longer :XD:
Click to expand...

Hi Xiang
Technology is wonderful that you can call someone around the world.
xxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is time for me to see what I can have for lunch, so will catch up with you later. All those in danger zones, please stay safe xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye MJ .. Thanks for calling me , that was an awesome surprise !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am staying for a bit longer, I got myself an apple :lol:
Click to expand...

I have yet to eat dinner ... its late but i might heat up something in a little bit lol


----------



## Xiang

I thought about the same thing for here also, but IDK many knitters, so might just do it myself xx[/quote]

Usually they ask that people outside the country send money to the Red Cross 'cause they can get what is needed to the people faster.[/quote]

That would be more sensible, my brain hadn't got to that thought yet, but it has now
:roll: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Hiya Nitzi , yes i am grateful we all managed to miss the worst of it ... it could have been so bad , just around us is so much devastation ...


Our weathernetwork is showing some videos from southern Indiana. I saw the one with a school bus through a house.
Sounds like Lisa's DH had quite a ride home.


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> I thought about the same thing for here also, but IDK many knitters, so might just do it myself xx


Usually they ask that people outside the country send money to the Red Cross 'cause they can get what is needed to the people faster.[/quote]

That would be more sensible, my brain hadn't got to that thought yet, but it has now
:roll: :lol:[/quote]

I had heard that but i havent any to give so i am going to call some of the churches tomorrow and see if they are taking donations of clothing and stuff like that ... for people who lost everything .. :|


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is time for me to see what I can have for lunch, so will catch up with you later. All those in danger zones, please stay safe xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye MJ .. Thanks for calling me , that was an awesome surprise !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am staying for a bit longer, I got myself an apple :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to eat dinner ... its late but i might heat up something in a little bit lol
Click to expand...

Yes, eat something, you need to keep up your strength in stressful times.
And I'm not talking a chocolate cake meal like Sharon has


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Nitzi , yes i am grateful we all managed to miss the worst of it ... it could have been so bad , just around us is so much devastation ...
> 
> 
> 
> Our weathernetwork is showing some videos from southern Indiana. I saw the one with a school bus through a house.
> Sounds like Lisa's DH had quite a ride home.
Click to expand...

Yup thats probably the photo i was talking about , its awful .


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about the same thing for here also, but IDK many knitters, so might just do it myself xx
> 
> 
> 
> Usually they ask that people outside the country send money to the Red Cross 'cause they can get what is needed to the people faster.
Click to expand...

That would be more sensible, my brain hadn't got to that thought yet, but it has now
:roll: :lol:[/quote]

I had heard that but i havent any to give so i am going to call some of the churches tomorrow and see if they are taking donations of clothing and stuff like that ... for people who lost everything .. :|[/quote]

If you could let us know when you hear what organizations are collecting, I can try to connect to them.
Also you could put a notice in the General section of KP.
If they list anything up here I;ll followup.


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is time for me to see what I can have for lunch, so will catch up with you later. All those in danger zones, please stay safe xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye MJ .. Thanks for calling me , that was an awesome surprise !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am staying for a bit longer, I got myself an apple :lol:
Click to expand...

That's healthy.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is time for me to see what I can have for lunch, so will catch up with you later. All those in danger zones, please stay safe xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye MJ .. Thanks for calling me , that was an awesome surprise !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am staying for a bit longer, I got myself an apple :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to eat dinner ... its late but i might heat up something in a little bit lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, eat something, you need to keep up your strength in stressful times.
> And I'm not talking a chocolate cake meal like Sharon has
Click to expand...

Yes, chocolate cake all day is definitely not the thing to keep you going - you should have your dinner soon, if not now xx

This time I am going, have to do some stuff. Might surprise you another time, Ange - or someone else :lol:


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about the same thing for here also, but IDK many knitters, so might just do it myself xx
> 
> 
> 
> Usually they ask that people outside the country send money to the Red Cross 'cause they can get what is needed to the people faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be more sensible, my brain hadn't got to that thought yet, but it has now
> :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

I had heard that but i havent any to give so i am going to call some of the churches tomorrow and see if they are taking donations of clothing and stuff like that ... for people who lost everything .. :|[/quote]

If you could let us know when you hear what organizations are collecting, I can try to connect to them.
Also you could put a notice in the General section of KP.
If they list anything up here I;ll followup.[/quote]

I know for sure the salvation army and red cross are taking money and blood .... 
I will let you know about any other organizations i hear about .


----------



## nitz8catz

That storm is still spawning stuff further east. Pennsylvania


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is time for me to see what I can have for lunch, so will catch up with you later. All those in danger zones, please stay safe xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye MJ .. Thanks for calling me , that was an awesome surprise !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am staying for a bit longer, I got myself an apple :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to eat dinner ... its late but i might heat up something in a little bit lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, eat something, you need to keep up your strength in stressful times.
> And I'm not talking a chocolate cake meal like Sharon has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, chocolate cake all day is definitely not the thing to keep you going - you should have your dinner soon, if not now xx
> 
> This time I am going, have to do some stuff. Might surprise you another time, Ange - or someone else :lol:
Click to expand...

It was an awesome surprise Thanks !! I needed that ! made me smile  
Love ya talk to ya soon


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about the same thing for here also, but IDK many knitters, so might just do it myself xx
> 
> 
> 
> Usually they ask that people outside the country send money to the Red Cross 'cause they can get what is needed to the people faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be more sensible, my brain hadn't got to that thought yet, but it has now
> :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had heard that but i havent any to give so i am going to call some of the churches tomorrow and see if they are taking donations of clothing and stuff like that ... for people who lost everything .. :|
Click to expand...

If you could let us know when you hear what organizations are collecting, I can try to connect to them.
Also you could put a notice in the General section of KP.
If they list anything up here I;ll followup.[/quote]

I know for sure the salvation army and red cross are taking money and blood .... 
I will let you know about any other organizations i hear about .[/quote]

I'll check out the Red Cross right now. BRB


----------



## linkan

I think i am gonna go too and get me some dindin  
Im hungry  
Nitzi , I might be back on later .. I hate to leave ya , but my tummy is getting angry at me for not putting anything in it all day .... lol ... I better listen


----------



## linkan

Ok i will check up when i come back  

Lots O' Love 
XOXOXO


----------



## nitz8catz

nitz8catz said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about the same thing for here also, but IDK many knitters, so might just do it myself xx
> 
> 
> 
> Usually they ask that people outside the country send money to the Red Cross 'cause they can get what is needed to the people faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be more sensible, my brain hadn't got to that thought yet, but it has now
> :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had heard that but i havent any to give so i am going to call some of the churches tomorrow and see if they are taking donations of clothing and stuff like that ... for people who lost everything .. :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you could let us know when you hear what organizations are collecting, I can try to connect to them.
> Also you could put a notice in the General section of KP.
> If they list anything up here I;ll followup.
Click to expand...

I know for sure the salvation army and red cross are taking money and blood .... 
I will let you know about any other organizations i hear about .[/quote]

I'll check out the Red Cross right now. BRB[/quote]

American Red Cross will only accept American credit cards. Canadian red Cross doesn't have anything listed yet. I'll keep trying.


----------



## nitz8catz

Got it.
http://salvationarmyindiana.org/2012/response-to-southern-indiana-tornadoes/


----------



## theyarnlady

way to go Nitz's hands that help across the border. Your the best.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> way to go Nitz's hands that help across the border. Your the best.


I'm just a wee drop


----------



## theyarnlady

Awful to see what has happen down south. We are part of the same low got 6.1 inches up here. Take the snow compared to what is happening down there. It just keeps rolling through. suppose to be through here by tomorrow so hopeful the low is pass down there too.

MOre than a wee drop girl called kindness and caring spirit.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Nitz's miss the kitty this moring I hate everthing! Oh too funny. Reading back post to see what i missed.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Awful to see what has happen down south. We are part of the same low got 6.1 inches up here. Take the snow compared to what is happening down there. It just keeps rolling through. suppose to be through here by tomorrow so hopeful the low is pass down there too.
> 
> MOre than a wee drop girl called kindness and caring spirit.


We're getting wind. Gusts up to 100 km (60 mph) but no tornados or hail expected.


----------



## nitz8catz

I just put the Salvation army link on the Tornado thread.
Our hydro is flickering.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Nitz's miss the kitty this moring I hate everthing! Oh too funny. Reading back post to see what i missed.


GSusan said she was being a grump. I think she just had been biting her tongue too long. )


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awful to see what has happen down south. We are part of the same low got 6.1 inches up here. Take the snow compared to what is happening down there. It just keeps rolling through. suppose to be through here by tomorrow so hopeful the low is pass down there too.
> 
> MOre than a wee drop girl called kindness and caring spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting wind. Gusts up to 100 km (60 mph) but no tornados or hail expected.
Click to expand...

Gess this low is really all over isn't it. That is high winds there lady. At least we only got snow,with heavy weight on trees ect. But it does look pretty with moon showing through foggie clouds. Will you be clear tomorrow?


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> I just put the Salvation army link on the Tornado thread.
> Our hydro is flickering.


Not a good sign.
Oh but that kitty was perfect for her wasn't it.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awful to see what has happen down south. We are part of the same low got 6.1 inches up here. Take the snow compared to what is happening down there. It just keeps rolling through. suppose to be through here by tomorrow so hopeful the low is pass down there too.
> 
> MOre than a wee drop girl called kindness and caring spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting wind. Gusts up to 100 km (60 mph) but no tornados or hail expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gess this low is really all over isn't it. That is high winds there lady. At least we only got snow,with heavy weight on trees ect. But it does look pretty with moon showing through foggie clouds. Will you be clear tomorrow?
Click to expand...

We supposed to get the snow tomorrow. Heaviest rain is 1 hour west of us right now. Temperature is supposed to get up to 8' C (46'F) before the temp drops.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awful to see what has happen down south. We are part of the same low got 6.1 inches up here. Take the snow compared to what is happening down there. It just keeps rolling through. suppose to be through here by tomorrow so hopeful the low is pass down there too.
> 
> MOre than a wee drop girl called kindness and caring spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting wind. Gusts up to 100 km (60 mph) but no tornados or hail expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gess this low is really all over isn't it. That is high winds there lady. At least we only got snow,with heavy weight on trees ect. But it does look pretty with moon showing through foggie clouds. Will you be clear tomorrow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We supposed to get the snow tomorrow. Heaviest rain is 1 hour west of us right now. Temperature is supposed to get up to 8' C (46'F) before the temp drops.
Click to expand...

We are all ready getting melting snow and next week will be in the upper 50's. They are not plowing the side streets as they say it will be melting. How's that for a good excuse. So everone will be sliding around tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angela, I'm so glad that you and Lisa and your families made it thru ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, haven't been on with you for ages, might just stay for a little longer :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang
> Technology is wonderful that you can call someone around the world.
> xxxxxxx
Click to expand...

I have a little application on my IPad, which allows free calls anywhere in the world, calling Ange was the first time I tried it. Think I might try it with a headset next xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

The Henryville High School 5 mi from Angela was destroyed. Just had it on our news. The National Guard has been sent in.


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> The Henryville High School 5 mi from Angela was destroyed. Just had it on our news. The National Guard has been sent in.


Also said there were nine deaths in Indiana , think they got the worst of it there.
Nice to hear that Judi.


----------



## nitz8catz

If I disappear, my hydro went out. I'm on the netbook but I don't have the switch on the battery backup yet. Top of my things to do tomorrow.


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angela, I'm so glad that you and Lisa and your families made it thru ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, haven't been on with you for ages, might just stay for a little longer :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang
> Technology is wonderful that you can call someone around the world.
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a little application on my IPad, which allows free calls anywhere in the world, calling Ange was the first time I tried it. Think I might try it with a headset next xoxo
Click to expand...

Which app is that?


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angela, I'm so glad that you and Lisa and your families made it thru ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, haven't been on with you for ages, might just stay for a little longer :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang
> Technology is wonderful that you can call someone around the world.
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a little application on my IPad, which allows free calls anywhere in the world, calling Ange was the first time I tried it. Think I might try it with a headset next xoxo
Click to expand...

Double post oops


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> My shampoo comes with body
> 
> 
> 
> How much body would that be????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure but Prof P used it as shower gel simply because it saw body on the pot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men Are Just Happier People --
> What do you expect from such simple creatures?
> Your last name stays put.
> The garage is all yours.
> Wedding plans take care of themselves.
> Chocolate is just another snack..
> You can be President.
> You can never be pregnant.
> You can wear a white T-shirt to a water park.
> You can wear NO shirt to a water park.
> Car mechanics tell you the truth.
> The world is your urinal.
> You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because this one is just too icky.
> You don't have to stop and think of which way to turn a nut on a bolt.
> Same work, more pay.
> Wrinkles add character.
> Wedding dress $5000. Tux rental-$100.
> People never stare at your chest when you're talking to them.
> New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet.
> One mood all the time.
> Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat.
> You know stuff about tanks.
> A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase.
> You can open all your own jars.
> You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness.
> If someone forgets to invite you,
> He or she can still be your friend.
> Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack.
> Three pairs of shoes are more than enough..
> You almost never have strap problems in public.
> You are unable to see wrinkles in your clothes..
> Everything on your face stays its original color.
> The same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades.
> You only have to shave your face and neck.
> You can play with toys all your life.
> One wallet and one pair of shoes -- one color for all seasons.
> You can wear shorts no matter how your legs look.
> You can 'do' your nails with a pocket knife.
> You have freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache.
> You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives
> On December 24 in 25 minutes.
> No wonder men are happier.
> � A man has seven items in his bathroom: toothbrush and toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, deodorant, a bar of soap, and a towel.
> � The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify more than 20 of these items
Click to expand...

Still having giggle fit over this one Nitz.


----------



## theyarnlady

Well Nitz and Judi have caught up on all the crazy on here today and it's after 10:00 so i am going to get jams on and hit the hay. Hope you have a good day Judi and Sleep well tonight Nitz's thanks for all the fun and pictures today. Arm wraps, Pam


----------



## nitz8catz

OMG there were 87 tornadoes today!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Well Nitz and Judi have caught up on all the crazy on here today and it's after 10:00 so i am going to get jams on and hit the hay. Hope you have a good day Judi and Sleep well tonight Nitz's thanks for all the fun and pictures today. Arm wraps, Pam


Good night. I'm signing off too. Going to listen to the wind and the rain


----------



## Dreamweaver

Yoo Hoo.... Anybody home? I'm only on page 18 catching up. NO WAY!!! Can anyone give me the most important news? I see that Angela is very near the storm. How is Binky? Anyone else in trouble? I've been watching the news and weather all evening and called a couple of KP gals in the path to make sure they were OK.


----------



## PENGWIN

lorraine magee said:


> what is st. davids day?


Boreda Lorraine. The answer to your question is -

Saint David
Saint David's Cross, St Davids, Pembrokeshire, Wales 
Saint David, or Dewi Sant as he's called in the Welsh language, is the patron saint of Wales. His day is 1st March.

His influence is shown in the number of churches dedicated to him in Wales and the celebrations each Saint David's Day.

Saint David factfile

There aren't many facts about St David; but here are the only undisputed ones.
He really existed
He was at the heart of the Welsh church in the 6th century
He came from an aristocratic family in West Wales
His mother was a saint, Saint Non
His teacher was also a saint, St Paulinus
He founded a large monastery in West Wales
He was one of the early saints who helped to spread Christianity among the pagan Celtic tribes of Western Britain
He became Archbishop of Wales, but remained in his community at Menevia (now called St Davids)
He was active in supressing the Pelagian heresy
His shrine became a great place of pilgrimage; four visits to the shrine at St David's were considered the equivalent of two to Rome, and one to Jerusalem!

The most famous story about Saint David tells how he was preaching to a huge crowd and the ground is said to have risen up, so that he was standing on a hill and everyone had a better chance of hearing him.

Top

St David's day celebrations

Celebrations
Girl in national costume of Wales ©
St David's Day has been a national festival in Wales since the 18th century, and is still marked with gusto.

Many people will wear either a daffodil or a leek, which are both symbols of Wales.

The other Welsh symbol, Y Ddraig Goch (the Red Dragon, Wales's national flag), will be flown on many more buildings

The picture of the Welsh constume did not copy over but if you google you will be able to see what it looks like.

Cariad Pengwin


----------



## PENGWIN

Boreda Dreamweaver ... just popped in to see what has been - not good weather over there - quite scary. Hope all is well with you but I must love and leave you as am off out any minute now. Cardiad Pengwinxx


----------



## patrican

nitz8catz said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> PAM!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Nitzi!!!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I have missed the stairs!!!
> 
> and the Tena's wanted posters
> 
> oh I havent laughed so much in ages
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> What are they like upside down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British stairs aren't upside down, Aussie stairs are
Click to expand...

Then why do they get so dusty - it should fall off. :lol: :XD: :lol:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> See it isn't purple
> 
> 
> 
> What isn't purple?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH's rubber hammer.......I'll wrap it round his neck in a minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we were talking about a red mouse!
Click to expand...

And it looks the same as my mouse. :thumbup:


----------



## patrican

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Binky! How are you dear. I hear it's a little breezy down your way?! It's actually got a bit windy here as the afternoon has worn on. I suppose it _is_ March!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it is but we are under a tornado watch until 9pm :roll: yes it is march but still winter they said we could have snow sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be general, we have a snow waring for Tuesday! Is it scary being under tornado watch? I do hope you are staying safe, can't have you doing a Dorothy and ending up in Oz, although you could drop in on Patti and Xiang!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is scary we live in a modular home but I wouldn't mind droping in on Patti and Xiang or any of you others for that matter as long as nobody ended up under the house :-D :roll:
Click to expand...

Come on down - we've got room again now - been putting things in the shed all afternoon. I'm knackered.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just have to do a little crowing. We went to GD #2 basketball game tonight and they creamed the opponent 51 to 6. There will be a final game tomorrow night for 1st place in the league. Olivia was awesome. Meanwhile, her sister was going through rigorous try-outs for the Sr. High School drill team. (She will go to huge school for her last 3 years.) She was among 98 girls trying out for 40 slots to go from her school and she made it as did her best friend and most of her team from this year. They really were the best around and won many contests. Still...... you never know what is going to happen. It was a very happy and very tired young lady that called me at 10:30 this evening. We are in Texas - well known for football and drill teams - sooooooooo guess we will all be going to Chicago for Thanksgiving as she will be performing in the Parade....... What a thrill.

Not that I am a proud grandmother or anything. Certainly not prejudice in any way, shape or form.... 

Now, if Son-in-Law landed his audition tonight, everyone will have a good week-end....

Guess I'd better get to bed. There is the last volleyball game for GD #2 at 11 in AM and then BB at 6. Guess I'll have to squeeze a little housework and work at mom's in between. Sure do need a longer week-end.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My keyboard is acting funny, I think it's full of cathair


That is so cute xx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a rough morning here in Southern In
> 
> storms this morning have stop momentarily supposed to kick back up and produce reallly strong tornadoes this afternoon so if they happen no sewing circle  pooo I needed Linky's help ripping out the headband I finished it last night just to take a close look and realize that I had just done the last 2" of cable on the wrong side what the @@#@*@
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it as it is and call it artistic license. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I keep saying and then my brain says but I know its wrong dang it!!!!
Click to expand...

Nobody else will, thou, unless you tell them :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

PENGWIN said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask who the heavens is dragging my stairs into things???? Porch man has been and brought trims over....He's very efficient at being efficient when he'e been so inefficient in the beginning....
> 
> 
> 
> L
> Afternoon Susanm I love your porch, can DH come and get Mr P moving on our one here, he sort of never got done when we did the extension! How are you this afternoon? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just as well you got your bathroom done .... at least it doesn't look like mine - and it's been like it for a year.
Click to expand...

Mine was gutted & redone in 3 days :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

just caught up!!

phew Linky and Binky seemed to have missed the devastation 

but oh those poor families!!

 xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sharon, Nitzi, Londy, Saxy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Binky! How are you dear. I hear it's a little breezy down your way?! It's actually got a bit windy here as the afternoon has worn on. I suppose it _is_ March!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it is but we are under a tornado watch until 9pm :roll: yes it is march but still winter they said we could have snow sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It must be general, we have a snow waring for Tuesday! Is it scary being under tornado watch? I do hope you are staying safe, can't have you doing a Dorothy and ending up in Oz, although you could drop in on Patti and Xiang!!
Click to expand...

They would be welcolm xx


----------



## patrican

Some pics for Purple.......not many the blighters move too fast for the camera.

So fast that the photos won't load.. grr. Rebooting computer and will try again.


----------



## London Girl

Morning all! Just a quick, one-post message to say thank God our friends survived the terrible weather in USA, but so sad for those that didn't. Hope you all have a good day/night and I hope to catch you all later, off to Kew Gardens to meet my sister but it looks pretty gloomy out there! Bye ! xxxxxxxx


----------



## patrican

Hi and bye Londy. 

Trying photos again.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Glad to hear that both our Indiana girls are OK. Seems there is an awful lot of bad weather all over the country right now. Glad DD is not flying for a couple of days....


----------



## mumtoSophy

patrican said:


> Hi and bye Londy.
> 
> Trying photos again.


aaaw too cute!!

I bet you are loving having a kitty 

mine are just as daft and they are nearly 3!


----------



## patrican

Hooray it worked and now I have to go and do something about tea. We have no dining table. Sent ours across to dd and dh is fixing another bigger one for us. We may be tableless for a few days. Picnics on the floor maybe. :lol:


----------



## mumtoSophy

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad to hear that both our Indiana girls are OK. Seems there is an awful lot of bad weather all over the country right now. Glad DD is not flying for a couple of days....


Glad to hear that!!


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and bye Londy.
> 
> Trying photos again.
> 
> 
> 
> aaaw too cute!!
> 
> I bet you are loving having a kitty
> 
> mine are just as daft and they are nearly 3!
Click to expand...

It's a lot of fun - free entertainment. :thumbup:


----------



## patrican

Are storms finished in Indiana or still going?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angela, I'm so glad that you and Lisa and your families made it thru ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, haven't been on with you for ages, might just stay for a little longer :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang
> Technology is wonderful that you can call someone around the world.
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a little application on my IPad, which allows free calls anywhere in the world, calling Ange was the first time I tried it. Think I might try it with a headset next xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which app is that?
Click to expand...

It's called Bobsled & you can call anywhere for free. Makes the IPad work like a phone. Might work with you're IPod


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> Well Nitz and Judi have caught up on all the crazy on here today and it's after 10:00 so i am going to get jams on and hit the hay. Hope you have a good day Judi and Sleep well tonight Nitz's thanks for all the fun and pictures today. Arm wraps, Pam


I'm catching up while you lot are sleeping - much easier :lol:


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Yoo Hoo.... Anybody home? I'm only on page 18 catching up. NO WAY!!! Can anyone give me the most important news? I see that Angela is very near the storm. How is Binky? Anyone else in trouble? I've been watching the news and weather all evening and called a couple of KP gals in the path to make sure they were OK.


Ange & Binky are fine, there have been lots of photos posted about different things - not tornados though. I spoke with Ange via my IPad, with the help of a little app. Might surprise others at different times - sssshhhhh


----------



## patrican

Ah.......bowls of icecream for dh and me.......easiest tea ever. Chocolate and vanilla....Yum!


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> Ah.......bowls of icecream for dh and me.......easiest tea ever. Chocolate and vanilla....Yum!


DH cooked a couple of bits of fish for us - was a bit yummy too


----------



## Xiang

I think I must have missed everyone else while I was catching up, or they arent up yet!!

Might go & continue with my knitting

Hope the storms are finished in the US now


----------



## shand

morning girls, how are you all this morning, is Angela and Lisa ok, things have been rough over there,havent done catch up so someone needs to fill me in PLEASE,


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> morning girls, how are you all this morning, is Angela and Lisa ok, things have been rough over there,havent done catch up so someone needs to fill me in PLEASE,


Haven't heard anymore since their reports of last night, but Ange did say that the storms seemed to have headed south from them


----------



## shand

thanks xiang, was worried about them the news on tv has been very bad,we are going to the wharehouse to day to sort out what things to send over there for the people who have lost everything,


----------



## shand

now I know everyone is ok I had better go and feed family, and sort myself out for the day, talk to you soon hugs shand


----------



## patrican

Hello Shand. I've just been browsing on other sites around the place. How are you?


----------



## patrican

shand said:


> now I know everyone is ok I had better go and feed family, and sort myself out for the day, talk to you soon hugs shand


Well I will go back to my browsing.


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> thanks xiang, was worried about them the news on tv has been very bad,we are going to the wharehouse to day to sort out what things to send over there for the people who have lost everything,


I thought about doing something like that, but I might have to choose between flood ravaged in our eastern states & tornado ravaged in Tornado Alley - might divide between the two. There are lots of disasters happening all over the place. :shock:


----------



## mumtoSophy

shand said:


> thanks xiang, was worried about them the news on tv has been very bad,we are going to the wharehouse to day to sort out what things to send over there for the people who have lost everything,


last report said they and their family were fine so here's hoping it's still the same!


----------



## shand

m back for a few mins befor I get picked up, I help the salvation army, and because im not at home,Im going to help the people down here, Ihave been in touch with some of them befor through working at home, so I phoned up and a someone is coming for me, you have to do what you can dont you.


----------



## shand

looks like everyone is busy elswhere so will call in later hugs to you all shand


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and grey Surrey. I am glad Angela and Lisa are safe. I feel for those that have been affected by the tornadoes.
Patticake, thank you for the photos of your kitty and dog. They are lovely.
Xiang thank you for your pm, I'll see what the cost comes to and we can sort something out then. xx
I'm a bit late today, had a nice long lie in.


----------



## Xiang

Thats right, any help is good help xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Xiang, How are you this evening?


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, I've had a lie in..How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I've had a lie in..How are you?


Morning Susan, me too. They have had bad tornadoes in Indiana but Angela nd Lisa are ok. How are you this morning?


----------



## grandma susan

I've just had a look back a little. OMG, what a terrible thing. It's always just ever been a piece of news to me, when a tornado has struck. BUT when we actually know someone there it's terrible. These poor lovely people. Just to be wiped out. Now I feel so helpless, and all my big problems are little ones now.I must pm linky


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I've just had a look back a little. OMG, what a terrible thing. It's always just ever been a piece of news to me, when a tornado has struck. BUT when we actually know someone there it's terrible. These poor lovely people. Just to be wiped out. Now I feel so helpless, and all my big problems are little ones now.I must pm linky


I've just been looking at the pictures. Never seen such devestation.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Hi Xiang, How are you this evening?


I'm good, how are you? I have been knitting a scarf & flowers for the doll & not paying attention to who is coming on :lol:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I've just had a look back a little. OMG, what a terrible thing. It's always just ever been a piece of news to me, when a tornado has struck. BUT when we actually know someone there it's terrible. These poor lovely people. Just to be wiped out. Now I feel so helpless, and all my big problems are little ones now.I must pm linky


I rang Linky earlier (have an app that gives me free calls anywhere) we had a little chat & they were all ok then


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just had a look back a little. OMG, what a terrible thing. It's always just ever been a piece of news to me, when a tornado has struck. BUT when we actually know someone there it's terrible. These poor lovely people. Just to be wiped out. Now I feel so helpless, and all my big problems are little ones now.I must pm linky
> 
> 
> 
> I rang Linky earlier (have an app that gives me free calls anywhere) we had a little chat & they were all ok then
Click to expand...

That was so kind of you Judi...It must be a shock to go through that.


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang, How are you this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, how are you? I have been knitting a scarf & flowers for the doll & not paying attention to who is coming on :lol:
Click to expand...

That's ok, as long as you are doing something productive. I'm fine except for the shoulder. While I was searching through my material yesterday for Patticake I found three different colours of purpe corderoy so I am going to make a shoulder bag with another of the bag inserts. I bought a couple more the other day, so I can send one for you with the material.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just had a look back a little. OMG, what a terrible thing. It's always just ever been a piece of news to me, when a tornado has struck. BUT when we actually know someone there it's terrible. These poor lovely people. Just to be wiped out. Now I feel so helpless, and all my big problems are little ones now.I must pm linky
> 
> 
> 
> I rang Linky earlier (have an app that gives me free calls anywhere) we had a little chat & they were all ok then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was so kind of you Judi...It must be a shock to go through that.
Click to expand...

How lovely of you to telephone her.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just had a look back a little. OMG, what a terrible thing. It's always just ever been a piece of news to me, when a tornado has struck. BUT when we actually know someone there it's terrible. These poor lovely people. Just to be wiped out. Now I feel so helpless, and all my big problems are little ones now.I must pm linky
> 
> 
> 
> I rang Linky earlier (have an app that gives me free calls anywhere) we had a little chat & they were all ok then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was so kind of you Judi...It must be a shock to go through that.
Click to expand...

It seems to have gone around them, I think, but there is absolute devastation in the surrounding areas


----------



## PurpleFi

[

It seems to have gone around them, I think, but there is absolute devastation in the surrounding areas[/quote]

I've seen a picture of the high school that was flattened it looks like a pile of match sticks.


----------



## grandma susan

I think I may have to go and get some clothes on. DH is drilling away outside.....


----------



## PurpleFi

It's 11 am here and I must go and have a shower ane get dressed. Catch you all later. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I think I may have to go and get some clothes on. DH is drilling away outside.....


Me too, catch you later. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang, How are you this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, how are you? I have been knitting a scarf & flowers for the doll & not paying attention to who is coming on :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok, as long as you are doing something productive. I'm fine except for the shoulder. While I was searching through my material yesterday for Patticake I found three different colours of purpe corderoy so I am going to make a shoulder bag with another of the bag inserts. I bought a couple more the other day, so I can send one for you with the material.
Click to expand...

That would be awesome, but I would like to reimburse you somehow xx ignore this, I just read a previous post xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bye Xiang, little Xiang sends a hug. Sleep well xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang, How are you this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, how are you? I have been knitting a scarf & flowers for the doll & not paying attention to who is coming on :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok, as long as you are doing something productive. I'm fine except for the shoulder. While I was searching through my material yesterday for Patticake I found three different colours of purpe corderoy so I am going to make a shoulder bag with another of the bag inserts. I bought a couple more the other day, so I can send one for you with the material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be awesome, but I would like to reimburse you somehow xx
Click to expand...

We'll sort something out. Don't worry xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Bye Xiang, little Xiang sends a hug. Sleep well xxx


Thanks Purple, I am just glad she has found a very good home xx

Have a good day xoxo


----------



## mumtoSophy

just been watching Fox News and the images of the devastation is terrible


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I think I may have to go and get some clothes on. DH is drilling away outside.....


Hope you have something to keep you happy today, have a good one anyway xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> just been watching Fox News and the images of the devastation is terrible


Is the weather clearing over there yet?


----------



## SaxonLady

I love the fact that, in the Thornton's chocolate advert that keeps popping up, they left the N out of Thornton's.


----------



## mumtoSophy

can i have some birthday dates please???

I need :
Purly and Shand's 







I think I have everyone elses!

if you don't want to publish them can you pm me


----------



## sbel3555

what is ST David Day???


----------



## theyarnlady

Good morning all, hope everone will have a good day, and will feel no pain or illiness.
Pengwin loved to hear about St. David, I found it fascinating. such history and nice to learn about other countrys and their culture.
As for weather here Low extended from Canada to the golf. Last I heard last night 29 dead and more missing. 
Sorry to hear about the tornados that went through. I have been through a few of them myself, it is very scary. We even up here live in tornado alley as it is called. Had one two miles away from me, and the strange thing is the skys were clear and sunny out. even to the south where in touch down. I have seen what a tornado can do, and don't want to go through it again. Unfortunately the season has started early so will have many more before it is done. We have them in the fall also. 
We were lucky here only had snow. Villiage had the highest 6 plus inches on the ground so were very lucky. But may not be so next week . It is to warm up into the upper 50's as it will be a fast melt may have flooding here. With the creek or river as it is called we may have it coming over bank. Do hope not as have been through it and not fun. Know what to expect now so will get all that is teasured up from basment. 
All for now hope everone especially you Linky and Binky have
a better day as apposed to yesterday.
I really want to thank Nitz how kind of you to reach across the border to help this country. You are the best girl.
have a good day all.


----------



## theyarnlady

sbel3555 said:


> what is ST David Day???


Read back a page or two Pengwin a lady from Wales wrote about it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Just a note to add on here the storms are not over they have move to the east more but still having tornado's from Alabama Florida and up coast. Guess it will be again. The sun is shining here, wish they had the same there. 
Baby found in a farm field did not know who she was, med flighted to hospital critical condtion. Parents now found and baby identify. How sad to know your baby was gone and you are in the hospital hoping all will turn out all right.


----------



## pearlone

Morning everyone. It is a sunny and warm day here in Florida, but will be changing later today as effects of these storms stagger down into Florida, bringing rain and temps in the 60's. So terrible the devastation and loss of life from these storm cells. Had tornado strike behind my house when I lived in Ohio. My shed landed in my neighbors pool, but everything sitting on the floor of the shed was left untouched. If the twister had come 10 feet closer we would have had a direct hit on my house. I can appreciate the fear of these things. Awesome power of mother nature unleashed. Glad to hear our dear gals Linky and Binky and their families safe. Will hear as the day progressives what needs there might be for more help or assistance with materials etc. Bless all those who suffer.


----------



## mumtoSophy

afternoon everyone!

I hope the storms that continue don't do too mcuh damage


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Everyone from a much calmer and colder Southern Indiana

those tornadoes were kicking up out of clear skies and not that much rain fell considering how many storms rolled through here


----------



## binkbrice

Little Ava is here so her and her family is safe there house took damage don't know how much though just glad they are safe


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> Little Ava is here so her and her family is safe there house took damage don't know how much though just glad they are safe


Glad to hear it! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## binkbrice

Hi Purly


----------



## grandma susan

Oh Linky, Binky, Purley, Pam, I've been so concerned all day today. You've all been in my mind..It's been raining here but that's all. It's cold though. I'm not fancying going away in the caravan but DH is still wanting to. We went out to buy a deep fat fryer. The shops were packed. I couldn't stand that. I got one and came home...Kids screaming and lagging behind parents that had another 2 or 3 to see to and didn't seem to care less about where all these kids were. I don't know about you girls, but when I had my little one (and later) grandkids, I was holding their hands...It's dangerous to let them go running around and away from you. Mind you, half these parents are just kids themselves.


----------



## theyarnlady

Purple Salmon recipe
Lake Michigan Salmon Casserole
2 salmon steaks
2 teaspoons salt 
1/4 teaspooon pepper
4 Tablespoons butter
2 cups sliced onions
1 cup chopped green pepper
3 stalks celery, chopped
2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 cups chicken broth
1 cup can corn kernels
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teasppon sugar. 
7 ounces of noodles or spaghetti cooked and drained.
Cut salmon in 2 inch cubes discarding bones. Dip cubes in 
mixture of flour, salt, and pepper, coating all sides in butter saut'e the salmon, onions, green pepper and celery
for ten minutes. Add to skillet soup, corn, soy sauce,sugar stirring constantly until it reaches the boiling point, then cook over low heat 5 minutes. Taste for seasoning.Spread noodles or spaghetti in buttered casserole and arrange Salmon over it. Pour
sauce over all and cover the casserole.
Bake in 350 degree oven with cover on for 30 minutes. Remove cover and cook 5 minutes more. Serve with salad ect.


----------



## grandma susan

Wow Yarni, I see you are domesticating?????. I wouldn't like your recipe because I'm not a fish lover, but I bet DH would...


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Oh Linky, Binky, Purley, Pam, I've been so concerned all day today. You've all been in my mind..It's been raining here but that's all. It's cold though. I'm not fancying going away in the caravan but DH is still wanting to. We went out to buy a deep fat fryer. The shops were packed. I couldn't stand that. I got one and came home...Kids screaming and lagging behind parents that had another 2 or 3 to see to and didn't seem to care less about where all these kids were. I don't know about you girls, but when I had my little one (and later) grandkids, I was holding their hands...It's dangerous to let them go running around and away from you. Mind you, half these parents are just kids themselves.


Morning Sun Shine no problems here yet like down south, that will come next week when warm and snow melts. South is getting hammered again. 
Children in this day and age must be by paarents. If not on later could you make sure Purple gets recipe. Wait I can pm her with page. How are you doing ?


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:51 am EST and 4'C (39'F) and now the weathermen are saying they got the forecast wrong!
We have had sustained winds of 50 mph (80 kph) with gusts to 64 mph (104 kph) all night long. It is just a roar until the soffits rattle. I've been retrieving the lawn chairs from the lawn. We only had 2 out instead of the whole set.
The internet was out all morning, several places have hydro out as well. Ours flickered but came back, but I think that is when the internet failed.
No snow in the forecast now, just some rain, and the winds continuing until tonight.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> See now I am going to have to post pictures tomorrow until G.S. see them.


I've seen them bonny lass......I'm trying catch up but I'm right back at 56 or something like that.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Wow Yarni, I see you are domesticating?????. I wouldn't like your recipe because I'm not a fish lover, but I bet DH would...


Not really only if I like recipe, other wise it's hot dogs and beans. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Purple Salmon recipe
> Lake Michigan Salmon Casserole
> 2 salmon steaks
> 2 teaspoons salt
> 1/4 teaspooon pepper
> 4 Tablespoons butter
> 2 cups sliced onions
> 1 cup chopped green pepper
> 3 stalks celery, chopped
> 2 tablespoons cornstarch
> 2 cups chicken broth
> 1 cup can corn kernels
> 2 tablespoons soy sauce
> 1 teasppon sugar.
> 7 ounces of noodles or spaghetti cooked and drained.
> Cut salmon in 2 inch cubes discarding bones. Dip cubes in
> mixture of flour, salt, and pepper, coating all sides in butter saut'e the salmon, onions, green pepper and celery
> for ten minutes. Add to skillet soup, corn, soy sauce,sugar stirring constantly until it reaches the boiling point, then cook over low heat 5 minutes. Taste for seasoning.Spread noodles or spaghetti in buttered casserole and arrange Salmon over it. Pour
> sauce over all and cover the casserole.
> Bake in 350 degree oven with cover on for 30 minutes. Remove cover and cook 5 minutes more. Serve with salad ect.


That looks yummy. DD loves spaghetti with anything but spaghetti sauce. I'm going to print it off for her.


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> Purple Salmon recipe
> Lake Michigan Salmon Casserole
> 2 salmon steaks
> 2 teaspoons salt
> 1/4 teaspooon pepper
> 4 Tablespoons butter
> 2 cups sliced onions
> 1 cup chopped green pepper
> 3 stalks celery, chopped
> 2 tablespoons cornstarch
> 2 cups chicken broth
> 1 cup can corn kernels
> 2 tablespoons soy sauce
> 1 teasppon sugar.
> 7 ounces of noodles or spaghetti cooked and drained.
> Cut salmon in 2 inch cubes discarding bones. Dip cubes in
> mixture of flour, salt, and pepper, coating all sides in butter saut'e the salmon, onions, green pepper and celery
> for ten minutes. Add to skillet soup, corn, soy sauce,sugar stirring constantly until it reaches the boiling point, then cook over low heat 5 minutes. Taste for seasoning.Spread noodles or spaghetti in buttered casserole and arrange Salmon over it. Pour
> sauce over all and cover the casserole.
> Bake in 350 degree oven with cover on for 30 minutes. Remove cover and cook 5 minutes more. Serve with salad ect.


bleugh!


----------



## mumtoSophy

i'm hungry


----------



## grandma susan

I'm doing fine Yarni, Knees a bit painful today but just went out for a bit of a walk round. I was glad to get back....I've been so touched by the fact that I now have FRIENDS who live in danger of tornado's. Like I said before, it was just something that happened on the news and to other people.I'm so pleased you are all OK.


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> can i have some birthday dates please???
> 
> I need :
> Purly and Shand's
> 
> I think I have everyone elses!
> 
> if you don't want to publish them can you pm me


Purley is 12th 'february....but I haven't got Shands.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:51 am EST and 4'C (39'F) and now the weathermen are saying they got the forecast wrong!
> We have had sustained winds of 50 mph (80 kph) with gusts to 64 mph (104 kph) all night long. It is just a roar until the soffits rattle. I've been retrieving the lawn chairs from the lawn. We only had 2 out instead of the whole set.
> The internet was out all morning, several places have hydro out as well. Ours flickered but came back, but I think that is when the internet failed.
> No snow in the forecast now, just some rain, and the winds continuing until tonight.


Please stay safe Nitzy :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i have some birthday dates please???
> 
> I need :
> Purly and Shand's
> 
> ye Purly pm'd me!
> 
> Shand I need your burpday
> 
> I think I have everyone elses!
> 
> if you don't want to publish them can you pm me
> 
> 
> 
> Purley is 12th 'february....but I haven't got Shands.
Click to expand...


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11:51 am EST and 4'C (39'F) and now the weathermen are saying they got the forecast wrong!
> We have had sustained winds of 50 mph (80 kph) with gusts to 64 mph (104 kph) all night long. It is just a roar until the soffits rattle. I've been retrieving the lawn chairs from the lawn. We only had 2 out instead of the whole set.
> The internet was out all morning, several places have hydro out as well. Ours flickered but came back, but I think that is when the internet failed.
> No snow in the forecast now, just some rain, and the winds continuing until tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Please stay safe Nitzy :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'm staying inside until tomorrow, except to go throw the lawn chairs in the shed before they end up in some neighbours yard.


----------



## theyarnlady

Tonight it's bar qued ribs Bill is doing the cooking, I will make the rice and veg. How's that for domesticated.
Hi Nitz so you got the wind has it calmed down any?
We are going to get more snow today and tomorrow with temps under 30 so tues when in upper 50's snow will melt fast and sure we will get a river raise and flooding, but hope not.


----------



## grandma susan

Give me Shand's when you get it sharon, please...


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Give me Shand's when you get it sharon, please...


ok :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going down the street for some pop (soda). I'll be back in 20 mins or so, Take that back DH has gone to the bathroom so I'm waiting for him. When I go missing I'm not here OK?


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> Tonight it's bar qued ribs Bill is doing the cooking, I will make the rice and veg. How's that for domesticated.
> Hi Nitz so you got the wind has it calmed down any?
> We are going to get more snow today and tomorrow with temps under 30 so tues when in upper 50's snow will melt fast and sure we will get a river raise and flooding, but hope not.


i'll have the rice and veg but not keen on ribs


----------



## theyarnlady

Lap top acted up on me last night, thought I would have to get neigbhor to fix. But turned on this morning after started desk top and running fine. Have been doing good with fixing the two and sure neibghor misses fixing as I usual make him choclate chip cookies or peach pie. Should make him something as he used his garden tracker with plow and plowed us out last night.


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it's bar qued ribs Bill is doing the cooking, I will make the rice and veg. How's that for domesticated.
> Hi Nitz so you got the wind has it calmed down any?
> We are going to get more snow today and tomorrow with temps under 30 so tues when in upper 50's snow will melt fast and sure we will get a river raise and flooding, but hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have the rice and veg but not keen on ribs
Click to expand...

Yes but what do you like besides chocolate?? Hi Elf.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Tonight it's bar qued ribs Bill is doing the cooking, I will make the rice and veg. How's that for domesticated.
> Hi Nitz so you got the wind has it calmed down any?
> We are going to get more snow today and tomorrow with temps under 30 so tues when in upper 50's snow will melt fast and sure we will get a river raise and flooding, but hope not.


Hope you get everything precious out of the basement. We've had 2 floods in our, but they were not weather related, we caused them, accidentally.
DD was saying that Egypt got so much rain and then freezing temps that they are worried about the sphinx. The water is getting into the rock, freezing, and making the rock fall apart.
Egypt is supposed to be a desert, right?


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it's bar qued ribs Bill is doing the cooking, I will make the rice and veg. How's that for domesticated.
> Hi Nitz so you got the wind has it calmed down any?
> We are going to get more snow today and tomorrow with temps under 30 so tues when in upper 50's snow will melt fast and sure we will get a river raise and flooding, but hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have the rice and veg but not keen on ribs
Click to expand...

How bout chocolate chili. Use dark chocolate.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> See now I am going to have to post pictures tomorrow until G.S. see them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen them bonny lass......I'm trying catch up but I'm right back at 56 or something like that.
Click to expand...

gee and I so wanted to post them again.
Took some nice pictures early last night during snow storm. It is so pretty when it is heavy and clinging to trees ect. Just not pretty to clean up. :thumbdown:


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> Lap top acted up on me last night, thought I would have to get neigbhor to fix. But turned on this morning after started desk top and running fine. Have been doing good with fixing the two and sure neibghor misses fixing as I usual make him choclate chip cookies or peach pie. Should make him something as he used his garden tracker with plow and plowed us out last night.


We had great neighbours when we lived in the country. They always plowed us out after they did theirs.


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it's bar qued ribs Bill is doing the cooking, I will make the rice and veg. How's that for domesticated.
> Hi Nitz so you got the wind has it calmed down any?
> We are going to get more snow today and tomorrow with temps under 30 so tues when in upper 50's snow will melt fast and sure we will get a river raise and flooding, but hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have the rice and veg but not keen on ribs
Click to expand...

I'll have the bbq ribs :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

Cat is walking in front of the computer. I'm going to have to feed her and throw the chairs in the shed. I'll be back.


----------



## grandma susan

Going for Soda. Be back in 30 mins.......


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight it's bar qued ribs Bill is doing the cooking, I will make the rice and veg. How's that for domesticated.
> Hi Nitz so you got the wind has it calmed down any?
> We are going to get more snow today and tomorrow with temps under 30 so tues when in upper 50's snow will melt fast and sure we will get a river raise and flooding, but hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have the rice and veg but not keen on ribs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bout chocolate chili. Use dark chocolate.
Click to expand...

Yes Cincinati Chili with cocoa power and cinnamon over spagitti and with sour cream, onions and chedder cheese on top. I love it.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm back with my darling misery face hahaha...He says he can smell the deep fat fryer and what's really pi**ing him off is the fact that lo and behold we've found a crack in a glass panel in the porch..Oh deary me!!!. I've bought a lottery ticket for tonight.


----------



## grandma susan

I've sent a tena card to linky and binky girls....I can't get them out of my head.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> I'm back with my darling misery face hahaha...He says he can smell the deep fat fryer and what's really pi**ing him off is the fact that lo and behold we've found a crack in a glass panel in the porch..Oh deary me!!!. I've bought a lottery ticket for tonight.


oh that's not good! did he crack it when he was cleaning it???


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back with my darling misery face hahaha...He says he can smell the deep fat fryer and what's really pi**ing him off is the fact that lo and behold we've found a crack in a glass panel in the porch..Oh deary me!!!. I've bought a lottery ticket for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's not good! did he crack it when he was cleaning it???
Click to expand...

I reckon he did it when he was banging it yesterday. Although I didn't see it until this afternoon.


----------



## grandma susan

I've just watched the channel 4 news. It just shows devastation


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I'm back with my darling misery face hahaha...He says he can smell the deep fat fryer and what's really pi**ing him off is the fact that lo and behold we've found a crack in a glass panel in the porch..Oh deary me!!!. I've bought a lottery ticket for tonight.


Ah sorry to hear that


----------



## grandma susan

Not to worry. Once he gets the plaster board on etc and the skirting boards, we'll sort it out. I'ts on the inside, at the narrowest point. He got my shelving on today.


----------



## grandma susan

I've got the neck just about done on my chunky jacket, It's looking OK.I'm hoping to wear it for York. That's if I like it.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I've got the neck just about done on my chunky jacket, It's looking OK.I'm hoping to wear it for York. That's if I like it.


What color is it? yOU WILL HAVE TO POST PICTUR WHEN DONE darn cap locks came on how did that happen when I who don't know what i am doing happen.
I wonder if Nitz's electic and internet went out with the high winds she was having?


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the neck just about done on my chunky jacket, It's looking OK.I'm hoping to wear it for York. That's if I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> What color is it? yOU WILL HAVE TO POST PICTUR WHEN DONE darn cap locks came on how did that happen when I who don't know what i am doing happen.
> I wonder if Nitz's electic and internet went out with the high winds she was having?
Click to expand...

Maybe I should send Nitz a card too....My jacket is a mixture of chunky. I'll post a pix when it's done. I'll be back in an hour or so if I haven't gone to bed.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back with my darling misery face hahaha...He says he can smell the deep fat fryer and what's really pi**ing him off is the fact that lo and behold we've found a crack in a glass panel in the porch..Oh deary me!!!. I've bought a lottery ticket for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's not good! did he crack it when he was cleaning it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon he did it when he was banging it yesterday. Although I didn't see it until this afternoon.
Click to expand...

you said he would!!!!!!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

I have had a small aldi's ice cream lollie

and they also had a bag of mini eggs on offer so it would have been rude not to buy them :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> I have had a small aldi's ice cream lollie
> 
> and they also had a bag of mini eggs on offer so it would have been rude not to buy them :XD: :XD: :XD:


that is so true must not be rude


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm back. Chairs stowed after long search for the key for the shed! Cats all fed and trying to catch leaves thru the windows. Pretty funny. Defrosting some salmon steaks. Going to make your receipt tonight Yarni.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll have the rice and veg but not keen on ribs
> 
> 
> 
> How bout chocolate chili. Use dark chocolate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Cincinati Chili with cocoa power and cinnamon over spagitti and with sour cream, onions and chedder cheese on top. I love it.
Click to expand...

There you go Sharon, chili and chocolate. I'll pass though sounds way to rich for me. I'd fall asleep after supper and never get my sq*** done.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the neck just about done on my chunky jacket, It's looking OK.I'm hoping to wear it for York. That's if I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> What color is it? yOU WILL HAVE TO POST PICTUR WHEN DONE darn cap locks came on how did that happen when I who don't know what i am doing happen.
> I wonder if Nitz's electic and internet went out with the high winds she was having?
Click to expand...

Hydro and internet holding. Just had to wrestle with the little netbook. It didn't want to make a new connection to the internet.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the neck just about done on my chunky jacket, It's looking OK.I'm hoping to wear it for York. That's if I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> What color is it? yOU WILL HAVE TO POST PICTUR WHEN DONE darn cap locks came on how did that happen when I who don't know what i am doing happen.
> I wonder if Nitz's electic and internet went out with the high winds she was having?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I should send Nitz a card too....My jacket is a mixture of chunky. I'll post a pix when it's done. I'll be back in an hour or so if I haven't gone to bed.
Click to expand...

I'm good. Even the birdfeeders are swinging but in one piece. The big gusts are further apart now. That's a good sign.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm making dinner tonight so I'll sign off now. Talk to you later.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hello????? Anybody home????? Glad to hear that EVERYONE is doing OK with the weather. Been there and done that with tornadoes and flooding. (We call this the Aquarius house.) 

Went to volleyball game but apparently did not yell loud enough to wakke the young ladies up. They lost a game they should have had in hand. Told GD to take a NAP b efore the basketball game tonight... It is for #1 in the league...

Stopped in the hardware store and they were demoing the big Green Egg BBQ's so they were handing out free ribs... Of course, only one, so I am now starving and you, Yarni, are talking about a good old bowl of "Red" just the way I like it... Guess I'll have to go eat a few crackers and cheese.


----------



## Dreamweaver

GS - so sorry to hear about cracked glass. My DH is a great craftsman but sometimes puts the horse before the cart and makes more of a mess. Just dumb stuff, like putting electric tools on the fabric seat of the dining room chairs, painting/gluing without protection of the floor, spraying his eyeballs trying to unplug a stuck spraycan!!!! For such a smart man, he can be an idiot...


----------



## mumtoSophy

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello????? Anybody home????? Glad to hear that EVERYONE is doing OK with the weather. Been there and done that with tornadoes and flooding. (We call this the Aquarius house.)
> 
> Went to volleyball game but apparently did not yell loud enough to wakke the young ladies up. They lost a game they should have had in hand. Told GD to take a NAP b efore the basketball game tonight... It is for #1 in the league...
> 
> Stopped in the hardware store and they were demoing the big Green Egg BBQ's so they were handing out free ribs... Of course, only one, so I am now starving and you, Yarni, are talking about a good old bowl of "Red" just the way I like it... Guess I'll have to go eat a few crackers and cheese.


I'm on and off 

oh i now fancy crackers and cheese!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

mumtoSophy said:


> I have had a small aldi's ice cream lollie
> 
> and they also had a bag of mini eggs on offer so it would have been rude not to buy them :XD: :XD: :XD:


I didn't know there were Aldi stores there. The dark chocolate bars they carry are the BEST I have ever had anywhere and so cheap... Good thing they only hit my part of the country a couple years ago or I would be as big as a house...


----------



## mumtoSophy

Dreamweaver said:


> GS - so sorry to hear about cracked glass. My DH is a great craftsman but sometimes puts the horse before the cart and makes more of a mess. Just dumb stuff, like putting electric tools on the fabric seat of the dining room chairs, painting/gluing without protection of the floor, spraying his eyeballs trying to unplug a stuck spraycan!!!! For such a smart man, he can be an idiot...


my huuby once picked up a can of that expanding foam stuff, he was going to fill a hole somewhere and he shook it to see how full the can was and it exploded in his hands! :shock:

luckily he was in the garage at the time and it went up all the walls and the ceiling and his hands!!!!!! took a week to get it off his hands!! didn't matter about the garage


----------



## mumtoSophy

Dreamweaver said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a small aldi's ice cream lollie
> 
> and they also had a bag of mini eggs on offer so it would have been rude not to buy them :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know there were Aldi stores there. The dark chocolate bars they carry are the BEST I have ever had anywhere and so cheap... Good thing they only hit my part of the country a couple years ago or I would be as big as a house...
Click to expand...

I love their chocolate too! but i like any chocolate :XD: :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver

How is Sophy doing? Any relief yet or luck getting appointment moved up?


----------



## mumtoSophy

Dreamweaver said:


> How is Sophy doing? Any relief yet or luck getting appointment moved up?


no 

she was dancing all day but she says her hips were fine!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well that is good. It's so tough to know what is best... Rest, work through it, ice, heat.... They think they are invincible and then do something that they may pay for later. Like DH always says, if he had known he waas going to live so long, he would have taken better care of himself!

I am so glad tonight is the last basketball game for a 2 weeks and that our Spring break will be in another week. Maybe that will give Livey a chance to really get over the knee injury because I still see a bit of a limp when she overdoes...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Wow Yarni, I see you are domesticating?????. I wouldn't like your recipe because I'm not a fish lover, but I bet DH would...


I'll cook it for him. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. It's been a bright day here and I've spent most of it sewing. I'm working on this bag I am making, I'm just using some scraps from my workbasket.
Hope everyone in the USA is staying safe. I have been thinking of you.
Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a small aldi's ice cream lollie
> 
> and they also had a bag of mini eggs on offer so it would have been rude not to buy them :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know there were Aldi stores there. The dark chocolate bars they carry are the BEST I have ever had anywhere and so cheap... Good thing they only hit my part of the country a couple years ago or I would be as big as a house...
Click to expand...

Dark chocolate is the healthiest for you :thumbup: Apparently you can eat as much as you want - as long as it is 80% (or higher) cocoa :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a small aldi's ice cream lollie
> 
> and they also had a bag of mini eggs on offer so it would have been rude not to buy them :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know there were Aldi stores there. The dark chocolate bars they carry are the BEST I have ever had anywhere and so cheap... Good thing they only hit my part of the country a couple years ago or I would be as big as a house...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dark chocolate is the healthiest for you :thumbup: Apparently you can eat as much as you want - as long as it is 80% (or higher) cocoa :thumbup: :shock:
Click to expand...

ok :XD:

i'll eat as much as I can! :XD:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS - so sorry to hear about cracked glass. My DH is a great craftsman but sometimes puts the horse before the cart and makes more of a mess. Just dumb stuff, like putting electric tools on the fabric seat of the dining room chairs, painting/gluing without protection of the floor, spraying his eyeballs trying to unplug a stuck spraycan!!!! For such a smart man, he can be an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> my huuby once picked up a can of that expanding foam stuff, he was going to fill a hole somewhere and he shook it to see how full the can was and it exploded in his hands! :shock:
> 
> luckily he was in the garage at the time and it went up all the walls and the ceiling and his hands!!!!!! took a week to get it off his hands!! didn't matter about the garage
Click to expand...

Tell him to read the instructions next time :shock: :shock: 
Did he do any damage to himself?


----------



## PurpleFi

Dark chocolate is the healthiest for you :thumbup: Apparently you can eat as much as you want - as long as it is 80% (or higher) cocoa :thumbup: :shock:[/quote]

Hi Xiang, Did you sleep well. That is the sort of chocolate I like. especially with a glass of red wine.


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening Sharon, Have you had a good day? xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS - so sorry to hear about cracked glass. My DH is a great craftsman but sometimes puts the horse before the cart and makes more of a mess. Just dumb stuff, like putting electric tools on the fabric seat of the dining room chairs, painting/gluing without protection of the floor, spraying his eyeballs trying to unplug a stuck spraycan!!!! For such a smart man, he can be an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> my huuby once picked up a can of that expanding foam stuff, he was going to fill a hole somewhere and he shook it to see how full the can was and it exploded in his hands! :shock:
> 
> luckily he was in the garage at the time and it went up all the walls and the ceiling and his hands!!!!!! took a week to get it off his hands!! didn't matter about the garage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell him to read the instructions next time :shock: :shock:
> Did he do any damage to himself?
Click to expand...

luckily it was just his hands! they looked dirty for a weeek!!

he had 3 cans of it so he just put the rest in the bin!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Evening Sharon, Have you had a good day? xx


not too bad thanx

wish i was sitting sewing all day!

too busy being Taxi!


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a small aldi's ice cream lollie
> 
> and they also had a bag of mini eggs on offer so it would have been rude not to buy them :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know there were Aldi stores there. The dark chocolate bars they carry are the BEST I have ever had anywhere and so cheap... Good thing they only hit my part of the country a couple years ago or I would be as big as a house...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dark chocolate is the healthiest for you :thumbup: Apparently you can eat as much as you want - as long as it is 80% (or higher) cocoa :thumbup: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok :XD:
> 
> i'll eat as much as I can! :XD:
Click to expand...

I didn't know you liked dark choc! Be aware that this level of dark is very intense, but it is good for your heart. If you can eat a huge amount of it, I will be very surprised :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS - so sorry to hear about cracked glass. My DH is a great craftsman but sometimes puts the horse before the cart and makes more of a mess. Just dumb stuff, like putting electric tools on the fabric seat of the dining room chairs, painting/gluing without protection of the floor, spraying his eyeballs trying to unplug a stuck spraycan!!!! For such a smart man, he can be an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> my huuby once picked up a can of that expanding foam stuff, he was going to fill a hole somewhere and he shook it to see how full the can was and it exploded in his hands! :shock:
> 
> luckily he was in the garage at the time and it went up all the walls and the ceiling and his hands!!!!!! took a week to get it off his hands!! didn't matter about the garage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell him to read the instructions next time :shock: :shock:
> Did he do any damage to himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> luckily it was just his hands! they looked dirty for a weeek!!
> 
> he had 3 cans of it so he just put the rest in the bin!!
Click to expand...

Shame about that, cos it works really well, if it is not shaken, DH uses it a lot in our house, I think that is what is holding it together :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon, Have you had a good day? xx
> 
> 
> 
> not too bad thanx
> 
> wish i was sitting sewing all day!
> 
> too busy being Taxi!
Click to expand...

I just had a day of being in my craft room. It was lovely xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a small aldi's ice cream lollie
> 
> and they also had a bag of mini eggs on offer so it would have been rude not to buy them :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know there were Aldi stores there. The dark chocolate bars they carry are the BEST I have ever had anywhere and so cheap... Good thing they only hit my part of the country a couple years ago or I would be as big as a house...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dark chocolate is the healthiest for you :thumbup: Apparently you can eat as much as you want - as long as it is 80% (or higher) cocoa :thumbup: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok :XD:
> 
> i'll eat as much as I can! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know you liked dark choc! Be aware that this level of dark is very intense, but it is good for your heart. If you can eat a huge amount of it, I will be very surprised :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

eh..........

I like any chocolate!!!!!!!

but not with nuts in! yukity


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a small aldi's ice cream lollie
> 
> and they also had a bag of mini eggs on offer so it would have been rude not to buy them :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know there were Aldi stores there. The dark chocolate bars they carry are the BEST I have ever had anywhere and so cheap... Good thing they only hit my part of the country a couple years ago or I would be as big as a house...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dark chocolate is the healthiest for you :thumbup: Apparently you can eat as much as you want - as long as it is 80% (or higher) cocoa :thumbup: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok :XD:
> 
> i'll eat as much as I can! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know you liked dark choc! Be aware that this level of dark is very intense, but it is good for your heart. If you can eat a huge amount of it, I will be very surprised :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I can eat lots of chocolate of any colour! my fave is milky bar, and Yorkie, and caramac,and old Jamaica ...............I haven't really got a favourite


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon, Have you had a good day? xx
> 
> 
> 
> not too bad thanx
> 
> wish i was sitting sewing all day!
> 
> too busy being Taxi!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had a day of being in my craft room. It was lovely xx
Click to expand...

Hello Purple & Sharon (& anyone else who is on now) how is everyone. I have just woken, started my exercise regime & had breakfast. 
I sat up & tried to finish the doll last night, but unfortunately my brain works faster than my hands :-( so Bunny will get her doll another day. I have decided to not stress myself about it (that is a novel idea for me). That is my new strategy for making my life easier for myself :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS - so sorry to hear about cracked glass. My DH is a great craftsman but sometimes puts the horse before the cart and makes more of a mess. Just dumb stuff, like putting electric tools on the fabric seat of the dining room chairs, painting/gluing without protection of the floor, spraying his eyeballs trying to unplug a stuck spraycan!!!! For such a smart man, he can be an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> my huuby once picked up a can of that expanding foam stuff, he was going to fill a hole somewhere and he shook it to see how full the can was and it exploded in his hands! :shock:
> 
> luckily he was in the garage at the time and it went up all the walls and the ceiling and his hands!!!!!! took a week to get it off his hands!! didn't matter about the garage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell him to read the instructions next time :shock: :shock:
> Did he do any damage to himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> luckily it was just his hands! they looked dirty for a weeek!!
> 
> he had 3 cans of it so he just put the rest in the bin!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame about that, cos it works really well, if it is not shaken, DH uses it a lot in our house, I think that is what is holding it together :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

we used lots of it and I think that was the leftover cans and maybe they went out of date!!


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS - so sorry to hear about cracked glass. My DH is a great craftsman but sometimes puts the horse before the cart and makes more of a mess. Just dumb stuff, like putting electric tools on the fabric seat of the dining room chairs, painting/gluing without protection of the floor, spraying his eyeballs trying to unplug a stuck spraycan!!!! For such a smart man, he can be an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> my huuby once picked up a can of that expanding foam stuff, he was going to fill a hole somewhere and he shook it to see how full the can was and it exploded in his hands! :shock:
> 
> luckily he was in the garage at the time and it went up all the walls and the ceiling and his hands!!!!!! took a week to get it off his hands!! didn't matter about the garage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell him to read the instructions next time :shock: :shock:
> Did he do any damage to himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> luckily it was just his hands! they looked dirty for a weeek!!
> 
> he had 3 cans of it so he just put the rest in the bin!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame about that, cos it works really well, if it is not shaken, DH uses it a lot in our house, I think that is what is holding it together :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we used lots of it and I think that was the leftover cans and maybe they went out of date!!
Click to expand...

Might have been a faulty can also


----------



## PurpleFi

Hello Purple & Sharon (& anyone else who is on now) how is everyone. I have just woken, started my exercise regime & had breakfast. 
I sat up & tried to finish the doll last night, but unfortunately my brain works faster than my hands :-( so Bunny will get her doll another day. I have decided to not stress myself about it (that is a novel idea for me). That is my new strategy for making my life easier for myself :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Glad you are not stressing yourself over the doll, just enjoy doing it. I'm knitting flowers at the moment.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon, Have you had a good day? xx
> 
> 
> 
> not too bad thanx
> 
> wish i was sitting sewing all day!
> 
> too busy being Taxi!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had a day of being in my craft room. It was lovely xx
Click to expand...

Did you finish your bag?


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> GS - so sorry to hear about cracked glass. My DH is a great craftsman but sometimes puts the horse before the cart and makes more of a mess. Just dumb stuff, like putting electric tools on the fabric seat of the dining room chairs, painting/gluing without protection of the floor, spraying his eyeballs trying to unplug a stuck spraycan!!!! For such a smart man, he can be an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> my huuby once picked up a can of that expanding foam stuff, he was going to fill a hole somewhere and he shook it to see how full the can was and it exploded in his hands! :shock:
> 
> luckily he was in the garage at the time and it went up all the walls and the ceiling and his hands!!!!!! took a week to get it off his hands!! didn't matter about the garage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell him to read the instructions next time :shock: :shock:
> Did he do any damage to himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> luckily it was just his hands! they looked dirty for a weeek!!
> 
> he had 3 cans of it so he just put the rest in the bin!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame about that, cos it works really well, if it is not shaken, DH uses it a lot in our house, I think that is what is holding it together :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we used lots of it and I think that was the leftover cans and maybe they went out of date!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might have been a faulty can also
Click to expand...

dunno but he came out of the garage slightly traumatised! and I said whats wrong? he said I've been attacked by the foam!!!!!!!!hahaha I thought it was funny :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl

Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi! Hope you are all well. I have had a lovely day at Kew with my sister but my feet are killing me and I am soooo tired! Just had a bizarre phone conversation with my son in NZ on the landline and my daughter on the mobile both at the same time. They are trying to organise the flights from NZ for Christmas and are trying to book for the baby too (not due till May) but the airline want to know the baby's full name and date of birth?!! I've left them ringing the helpline!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Did you finish your bag?[/quote]

No, I've done the front with stainglass window patchwork and now I'm adding bits to it. I've got the back cut out and sort of know where I'm going with it.


----------



## mumtoSophy

London Girl said:


> Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi! Hope you are all well. I have had a lovely day at Kew with my sister but my feet are killing me and I am soooo tired! Just had a bizarre phone conversation with my son in NZ on the landline and my daughter on the mobile both at the same time. They are trying to organise the flights from NZ for Christmas and are trying to book for the baby too (not due till May) but the airline want to know the baby's full name and date of birth?!! I've left them ringing the helpline!!


Hi Londy

are you in training for York??!! :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi! Hope you are all well. I have had a lovely day at Kew with my sister but my feet are killing me and I am soooo tired! Just had a bizarre phone conversation with my son in NZ on the landline and my daughter on the mobile both at the same time. They are trying to organise the flights from NZ for Christmas and are trying to book for the baby too (not due till May) but the airline want to know the baby's full name and date of birth?!! I've left them ringing the helpline!!


Hi Londy, The weather turned out ok for you at Kew. Was it lovely there?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> Did you finish your bag?


No, I've done the front with stainglass window patchwork and now I'm adding bits to it. I've got the back cut out and sort of know where I'm going with it.[/quote]

Post a pic when you've done it! I made my sister stand in front of the mirror in the loo at Kew to have our picture taken! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi! Hope you are all well. I have had a lovely day at Kew with my sister but my feet are killing me and I am soooo tired! Just had a bizarre phone conversation with my son in NZ on the landline and my daughter on the mobile both at the same time. They are trying to organise the flights from NZ for Christmas and are trying to book for the baby too (not due till May) but the airline want to know the baby's full name and date of birth?!! I've left them ringing the helpline!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Londy, The weather turned out ok for you at Kew. Was it lovely there?
Click to expand...

It rained while I was walking there from the tube but stopped by the time we'd had some coffe! Yes, it was wonderful, much improved from my last visit 40 years ago! The bulbs and the orchids were especially good and the chocolate cake wasn't bad!!


----------



## patrican

Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi, Hi Londy!  Just passing through to say hello. I can't stay - got to go get ready to go out and leaving in 5 minutes.

I almost have my house back Yay!!!!. Big dining room - no table still, but that's ok.  

Ok gotta go. Sorry to love you and leave you. Bye, bye.


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi! Hope you are all well. I have had a lovely day at Kew with my sister but my feet are killing me and I am soooo tired! Just had a bizarre phone conversation with my son in NZ on the landline and my daughter on the mobile both at the same time. They are trying to organise the flights from NZ for Christmas and are trying to book for the baby too (not due till May) but the airline want to know the baby's full name and date of birth?!! I've left them ringing the helpline!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Londy
> 
> are you in training for York??!! :XD:
Click to expand...

Well I'm definitely not wearing the boots I was wearing today in York! Might have to get my Velcro shoes out!


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi, Hi Londy!  Just passing through to say hello. I can't stay - got to go get ready to go out and leaving in 5 minutes.
> 
> I almost have my house back Yay!!!!. Big dining room - no table still, but that's ok.
> 
> Ok gotta go. Sorry to love you and leave you. Bye, bye.


Hi & Bye Patticake, xx


----------



## PurpleFi

are you in training for York??!! :XD:[/quote]

Well I'm definitely not wearing the boots I was wearing today in York! Might have to get my Velcro shoes out![/quote]

And elasticated waist bands!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi! Hope you are all well. I have had a lovely day at Kew with my sister but my feet are killing me and I am soooo tired! Just had a bizarre phone conversation with my son in NZ on the landline and my daughter on the mobile both at the same time. They are trying to organise the flights from NZ for Christmas and are trying to book for the baby too (not due till May) but the airline want to know the baby's full name and date of birth?!! I've left them ringing the helpline!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Londy, The weather turned out ok for you at Kew. Was it lovely there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It rained while I was walking there from the tube but stopped by the time we'd had some coffe! Yes, it was wonderful, much improved from my last visit 40 years ago! The bulbs and the orchids were especially good and the chocolate cake wasn't bad!!
Click to expand...

I think it must be about 30 years since I was last there.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi, Hi Londy!  Just passing through to say hello. I can't stay - got to go get ready to go out and leaving in 5 minutes.
> 
> I almost have my house back Yay!!!!. Big dining room - no table still, but that's ok.
> 
> Ok gotta go. Sorry to love you and leave you. Bye, bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi & Bye Patticake, xx
Click to expand...

hi and bye xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you finish your bag?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've done the front with stainglass window patchwork and now I'm adding bits to it. I've got the back cut out and sort of know where I'm going with it.
Click to expand...

Post a pic when you've done it! I made my sister stand in front of the mirror in the loo at Kew to have our picture taken! :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

I trust you explained why. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Cos I'll post picture and I may bring it to Olympia. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

I need to get some shut eye as Sophy has to be at school for a dance rehearsal for her show and it's a run throuhs so lots of sitting about for her!

12-6 :shock: 

but shes only on twice! because its a whole school productions she will be hanging about for ages!

so I'm off to bed 

nite xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> I need to get some shut eye as Sophy has to be at school for a dance rehearsal for her show and it's a run throuhs so lots of sitting about for her!
> 
> 12-6 :shock:
> 
> but shes only on twice! because its a whole school productions she will be hanging about for ages!
> 
> so I'm off to bed
> 
> nite xxx


Night Sharon. Sleep well. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi! Hope you are all well. I have had a lovely day at Kew with my sister but my feet are killing me and I am soooo tired! Just had a bizarre phone conversation with my son in NZ on the landline and my daughter on the mobile both at the same time. They are trying to organise the flights from NZ for Christmas and are trying to book for the baby too (not due till May) but the airline want to know the baby's full name and date of birth?!! I've left them ringing the helpline!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Londy, The weather turned out ok for you at Kew. Was it lovely there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It rained while I was walking there from the tube but stopped by the time we'd had some coffe! Yes, it was wonderful, much improved from my last visit 40 years ago! The bulbs and the orchids were especially good and the chocolate cake wasn't bad!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it must be about 30 years since I was last there.
Click to expand...

It's worth a wander on a nice day. We had free tickets from my sister's friend but without that it's quite pricy at £14 each!


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed now too. Have a good day Xiang and night night Londy xx


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple, hi Sharon, hi Jynx, hi Judi, Hi Londy!  Just passing through to say hello. I can't stay - got to go get ready to go out and leaving in 5 minutes.
> 
> I almost have my house back Yay!!!!. Big dining room - no table still, but that's ok.
> 
> Ok gotta go. Sorry to love you and leave you. Bye, bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi & Bye Patticake, xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi and bye xxx
Click to expand...

Ok ladies, I must now get ready for the ritualistic visiting, followed by regular shopping - I sometimes get really sick of having to go out on a set day & time. One day, the visitees will become the visitors :shock: 
Will catchup later tonight - have a birthday party to attend this afternoon :thumbup:
Sleep well when you get there xoxo


----------



## London Girl

I'm ready to keel over too! Night night all, stay happy and safe, hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

It's worth a wander on a nice day. We had free tickets from my sister's friend but without that it's quite pricy at £14 each![/quote]

I can remember when it was free and you paid 1d for a perambulator!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jorens53 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark chocolate is the healthiest for you :thumbup: Apparently you can eat as much as you want - as long as it is 80% (or higher) cocoa :thumbup: :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN eat as much as I want, just don't think my clothes will like it..... Suffice it to say, I'm very healthy!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

It's 15 past midnight, I've been asleep and I'm wide awake now.Just having a drink then going back for sleep.Is everbody in bed?


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I've sent a tena card to linky and binky girls....I can't get them out of my head.


OH You are so thoughtful We Love you so much thank you!

I have been and donated some blankets to the shelter that they have set up in the high school here.


----------



## Dreamweaver

So glad you and Linky are OK. I also wish it weren't so darned expensive to ship things. I have a whole trunk full of blankets and bedspreads and a garbarge bag full of brand new men's sox. My daughter can ship FedEx at a reduced rate and that is how we shipped things to Joplin. I'll have to get with her and see what day we can meet and check out addresses. We were sending to an individual last time around...


----------



## binkbrice

Hi Jynx how are you today?


----------



## binkbrice

You could ship them to me and I would get them to you if you want to


----------



## Dreamweaver

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind and that might be the best way to go. They are really heavy though. Are there a lot of *your* normal shopping places that are affected? I know it was close...

I'm doing fine. We went to final basketball game tonight. They lost, but took second place. Then out to eat at mom's favorite chinese restaurant. I'm just doing a little catch up before working on some four sided objects.... It is getting cool out though and cat is keeping my lap warm. I may just fall asleep.....


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> You could ship them to me and I would get them to you if you want to


Hello Jinx $ Lisa, how are you two today


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hi Judi, How was the birthday party? I sure could use a bite of cake right now. I'm craving something sweet... Just settling in to do a little bit of knitting before bed.


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi Judi, How was the birthday party? I sure could use a bite of cake right now. I'm craving something sweet... Just settling in to do a little bit of knitting before bed.


Haven't been to that yet, but will need to get ready soon, it starts in half an hour. I didn't get the doll finished either, so will put that on hold & start working on the Easter goodies, now


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm proud of you, not stressing over the doll. We put ourselves under enough needless stress!!! I forget that your day is no where near over... Have a great time. I am hoping to get some Easter knitting done, but don't know if that will happen at the rate I'm going.... I still have some winter items due to people.....


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm proud of you, not stressing over the doll. We put ourselves under enough needless stress!!! I forget that your day is no where near over... Have a great time. I am hoping to get some Easter knitting done, but don't know if that will happen at the rate I'm going.... I still have some winter items due to people.....


I have spent the last 10 years stressing over everything & now I have got to the point of thinking, & knowing, that nothing is worth that much stress, so easy does it for me now xoxo


----------



## Xiang

jorens53 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud of you, not stressing over the doll. We put ourselves under enough needless stress!!! I forget that your day is no where near over... Have a great time. I am hoping to get some Easter knitting done, but don't know if that will happen at the rate I'm going.... I still have some winter items due to people.....
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent the last 10 years stressing over everything & now I have got to the point of thinking, & knowing, that nothing is worth that much stress, so easy does it for me now xoxo
Click to expand...

Gotta go now Jinx, catch you later xoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bye...... I'm off to knit as well.


----------



## grandma susan

Good Morning all, 8.15am, on a dull Sunday. I might pack the van up today, when I eventually wake up. Tired this morning.Hope you are all well.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good Morning all, 8.15am, on a dull Sunday. I might pack the van up today, when I eventually wake up. Tired this morning.Hope you are all well.


Hello Susan, have you been away, or are you going away?


----------



## grandma susan

We are going in the caravan for a few days on Tuesday, but as usual, I'm just as happy stopping at home.There's just got to be a hint of bad weather and I cry off. Not so DH.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> We are going in the caravan for a few days on Tuesday, but as usual, I'm just as happy stopping at home.There's just got to be a hint of bad weather and I cry off. Not so DH.


I hope it stays nice for you then xx, or if you would prefer, I hope you get the weather you prefer :lol:


----------



## tammie52

morning all
bet ive missed loads, i read a few back pages but not a lot,
been sitting in hospital from fri back and forth, my baby brotherwhos 41 had a stroke ay nd hes goin threw tests, he woke up fri morning to get ready for work, said he had a terrible headache pain in his chest, and his face was all lobbed sided. he got to work, and his boss took one look at him and said get in my car im taking you to hospital.
my thoughts are with all are over sea friends who are goin threw some bad time at the moment with the weather.


purplev. is it a quilted bag your making?.
if it is could i ask for the pattern too if its not being cheeky


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> bet ive missed loads, i read a few back pages but not a lot,
> been sitting in hospital from fri back and forth, my baby brotherwhos 41 had a stroke ay nd hes goin threw tests, he woke up fri morning to get ready for work, said he had a terrible headache pain in his chest, and his face was all lobbed sided. he got to work, and his boss took one look at him and said get in my car im taking you to hospital.
> my thoughts are with all are over sea friends who are goin threw some bad time at the moment with the weather.
> 
> purplev. is it a quilted bag your making?.
> if it is could i ask for the pattern too if its not being cheeky


Oh Tammie, so sorry to hear about your brother, I hope the effects of the stroke aren't too bad for him. He is young to be having a stroke though


----------



## linkan

Good Morning everyone , Good afternoon Judi


----------



## linkan

Tammie i hope he is doing well , sounds like they caught it pretty fast , thank goodness his boss took care of him !


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> We are going in the caravan for a few days on Tuesday, but as usual, I'm just as happy stopping at home.There's just got to be a hint of bad weather and I cry off. Not so DH.


Where are you heading this time ?


----------



## grandma susan

Tammie, sorry about your brother. Has he any effects through it? or do you think it's a warning? Linky it's good to see you, you don't know how good.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Tammie, sorry about your brother. Has he any effects through it? or do you think it's a warning? Linky it's good to see you, you don't know how good.


Im glad to be seeing you too !


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going in the caravan for a few days on Tuesday, but as usual, I'm just as happy stopping at home.There's just got to be a hint of bad weather and I cry off. Not so DH.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you heading this time ?
Click to expand...

We are just going down to York for a couple of days. I would rather stay home! hahaha.. I'm getting worse as I'm getting older. I like my own chair, bed and radiator :roll:


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Tammie, sorry about your brother. Has he any effects through it? or do you think it's a warning? Linky it's good to see you, you don't know how good.


thanks 
yes his left side of his face is all down and his eye is funny looking, other than that we dont know anything till after this cctv of his brain


----------



## linkan

OCH !! In about 2 minutes this blasted dog is gonna wake up DH .. he is rubbing his back on the floor and snorting and sneezing , i guess he needs to go out LOL ... i best hook him up before he wakes up the bear ! brb ..


----------



## tammie52

jorens53 said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning all
> bet ive missed loads, i read a few back pages but not a lot,
> been sitting in hospital from fri back and forth, my baby brotherwhos 41 had a stroke ay nd hes goin threw tests, he woke up fri morning to get ready for work, said he had a terrible headache pain in his chest, and his face was all lobbed sided. he got to work, and his boss took one look at him and said get in my car im taking you to hospital.
> my thoughts are with all are over sea friends who are goin threw some bad time at the moment with the weather.
> 
> thank you, yes they said he was young, but stokes and heart attacks are common in young life in our family, my mum died at the age of 52
> purplev. is it a quilted bag your making?.
> if it is could i ask for the pattern too if its not being cheeky
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Tammie, so sorry to hear about your brother, I hope the effects of the stroke aren't too bad for him. He is young to be having a stroke though
Click to expand...


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going in the caravan for a few days on Tuesday, but as usual, I'm just as happy stopping at home.There's just got to be a hint of bad weather and I cry off. Not so DH.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you heading this time ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are just going down to York for a couple of days. I would rather stay home! hahaha.. I'm getting worse as I'm getting older. I like my own chair, bed and radiator :roll:
Click to expand...

I dont blame you ..... they dont call it home sweet home for nothing


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> Tammie i hope he is doing well , sounds like they caught it pretty fast , thank goodness his boss took care of him !


thank you, yes it sure was, shes a really lovely person his boss


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Good Morning everyone , Good afternoon Judi


Good morning Linkan, how is everything in your area, has the weather settled yet?


----------



## tammie52

good morning all. 
its lovely here for a change. goin out later to see bryan , then im off to bingo tonight,


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone , Good afternoon Judi
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Linkan, how is everything in your area, has the weather settled yet?
Click to expand...

oh yea , calm as can be ... saying we might get some snow tonight and tomorrow , not likey to accumulate much , this has been mild snow wise this year ..:|

Not had to use the snow shovel once !


----------



## linkan

tammie52 said:


> good morning all.
> its lovely here for a change. goin out later to see bryan , then im off to bingo tonight,


I MISS BINGO !!!!  
I use to go with a good friend of mine , but when i stopped working down in Kentucky we dont get together anymore


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone , Good afternoon Judi
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Linkan, how is everything in your area, has the weather settled yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yea , calm as can be ... saying we might get some snow tonight and tomorrow , not likey to accumulate much , this has been mild snow wise this year ..:|
> 
> Not had to use the snow shovel once !
Click to expand...

If it Does snow, I hope it is by mild for everyone's sake 
Ange, do you have any head band patterns that you are able to share, knitted or crocheted, my GD's have told me they would like some


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> good morning all.
> its lovely here for a change. goin out later to see bryan , then im off to bingo tonight,
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS BINGO !!!!
> I use to go with a good friend of mine , but when i stopped working down in Kentucky we dont get together anymore
Click to expand...

best thing is tho ... i cnt play bingo lol. i only go to keep shirley company


----------



## tammie52

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone , Good afternoon Judi
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Linkan, how is everything in your area, has the weather settled yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yea , calm as can be ... saying we might get some snow tonight and tomorrow , not likey to accumulate much , this has been mild snow wise this year ..:|
> 
> Not had to use the snow shovel once !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it Does snow, I hope it is by mild for everyone's sake
> Ange, do you have any head band patterns that you are able to share, knitted or crocheted, my GD's have told me they would like some
Click to expand...

goggle head bands, it will show you loads, crocheted/knitted


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone , Good afternoon Judi
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Linkan, how is everything in your area, has the weather settled yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yea , calm as can be ... saying we might get some snow tonight and tomorrow , not likey to accumulate much , this has been mild snow wise this year ..:|
> 
> Not had to use the snow shovel once !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it Does snow, I hope it is by mild for everyone's sake
> Ange, do you have any head band patterns that you are able to share, knitted or crocheted, my GD's have told me they would like some
Click to expand...

Go to Knitting pattern central and there is just aout everykind you could want ... 
i think this is the link :
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/hair_accessories.php

I have made a few of these and love em


----------



## tammie52

http://wzeu.search-results.com/r?t=p&d=apn&s=zuk&c=a&app=aoth&l=dis&o=1918&sv=0a652931&ip=6d9ac0d4&id=C195B49BA5016E5B051170AA6435BF03&q=crocheted+headbands&p=1&qs=121&ac=144&g=2dcfRyy9omTh4j&cu.wz=0&en=gs&io=0&ep=&eo=&b=a001&bc=&br=&tp=d&ec=1&pt=Crochet%20Headbands%20--%20Free%20Crochet%20Headband%20Patterns&ex=&url=&u=http://crochet.about.com/od/freecrochetpatterns/tp/Crochet-Headbands-Free-Patterns.htm


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone , Good afternoon Judi
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Linkan, how is everything in your area, has the weather settled yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yea , calm as can be ... saying we might get some snow tonight and tomorrow , not likey to accumulate much , this has been mild snow wise this year ..:|
> 
> Not had to use the snow shovel once !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it Does snow, I hope it is by mild for everyone's sake
> Ange, do you have any head band patterns that you are able to share, knitted or crocheted, my GD's have told me they would like some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> goggle head bands, it will show you loads, crocheted/knitted
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks for that xx


----------



## tammie52

opsss sorry think that came out wrong lol


----------



## linkan

tammie52 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> good morning all.
> its lovely here for a change. goin out later to see bryan , then im off to bingo tonight,
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS BINGO !!!!
> I use to go with a good friend of mine , but when i stopped working down in Kentucky we dont get together anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best thing is tho ... i cnt play bingo lol. i only go to keep shirley company
Click to expand...

I liked to play ... My friends sister kept trying to get me entered into the singing contests they had afterwards though ! LOL 
The pay out was $500.00 if you won , but i never did it ... she wanted to split the win 50/50 as a finder fee HAHA!


----------



## tammie52

susan just read your goin away for a few days, have a nice time.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone , Good afternoon Judi
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Linkan, how is everything in your area, has the weather settled yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yea , calm as can be ... saying we might get some snow tonight and tomorrow , not likey to accumulate much , this has been mild snow wise this year ..:|
> 
> Not had to use the snow shovel once !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it Does snow, I hope it is by mild for everyone's sake
> Ange, do you have any head band patterns that you are able to share, knitted or crocheted, my GD's have told me they would like some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to Knitting pattern central and there is just aout everykind you could want ...
> i think this is the link :
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/hair_accessories.php
> 
> I have made a few of these and love em
Click to expand...

Thanks Ange, I now have the site bookmarked xx


----------



## tammie52

linkan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> good morning all.
> its lovely here for a change. goin out later to see bryan , then im off to bingo tonight,
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS BINGO !!!!
> I use to go with a good friend of mine , but when i stopped working down in Kentucky we dont get together anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best thing is tho ... i cnt play bingo lol. i only go to keep shirley company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked to play ... My friends sister kept trying to get me entered into the singing contests they had afterwards though ! LOL
> The pay out was $500.00 if you won , but i never did it ... she wanted to split the win 50/50 as a finder fee HAHA!
Click to expand...

lol. 
naw ive tryed they call the numbers to quick for me


----------



## linkan

tammie52 said:


> susan just read your goin away for a few days, have a nice time.


Where did you go GSusan? Your awful quiet today ? Did you fall asleep in your chair again or did you hit the back door for a potty break ? OOOO!! Is the porch your new smoking lounge ??


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone , Good afternoon Judi
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Linkan, how is everything in your area, has the weather settled yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yea , calm as can be ... saying we might get some snow tonight and tomorrow , not likey to accumulate much , this has been mild snow wise this year ..:|
> 
> Not had to use the snow shovel once !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it Does snow, I hope it is by mild for everyone's sake
> Ange, do you have any head band patterns that you are able to share, knitted or crocheted, my GD's have told me they would like some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go to Knitting pattern central and there is just aout everykind you could want ...
> i think this is the link :
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/hair_accessories.php
> 
> I have made a few of these and love em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ange, I now have the site bookmarked xx
Click to expand...

Ive gotten alot of patterns from knitting pattern central this past year !!  All of them have seemed to work up really nice


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> susan just read your goin away for a few days, have a nice time.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you go GSusan? Your awful quiet today ? Did you fall asleep in your chair again or did you hit the back door for a potty break ? OOOO!! Is the porch your new smoking lounge ??
Click to expand...

She did say she was having trouble waking up, she may have gone to sleep again - or she might have gone to tackle the van


----------



## tammie52

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> susan just read your goin away for a few days, have a nice time.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you go GSusan? Your awful quiet today ? Did you fall asleep in your chair again or did you hit the back door for a potty break ? OOOO!! Is the porch your new smoking lounge ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did say she was having trouble waking up, she may have gone to sleep again - or she might have gone to tackle the van
Click to expand...

 yea she could off. 
well i may go hubbie is running a bath for me, have a nice day all and keep safe


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> susan just read your goin away for a few days, have a nice time.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you go GSusan? Your awful quiet today ? Did you fall asleep in your chair again or did you hit the back door for a potty break ? OOOO!! Is the porch your new smoking lounge ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did say she was having trouble waking up, she may have gone to sleep again - or she might have gone to tackle the van
Click to expand...

Bless her heart ! I love that lady  
GSusan .. Thanks for the ecard  ... I know you dont know it , but Lisa and I have a thing about Dragonfly's that is very special to us , that card couldnt have been more perfect  It really touched me  Thanks


----------



## linkan

tammie52 said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> susan just read your goin away for a few days, have a nice time.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you go GSusan? Your awful quiet today ? Did you fall asleep in your chair again or did you hit the back door for a potty break ? OOOO!! Is the porch your new smoking lounge ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did say she was having trouble waking up, she may have gone to sleep again - or she might have gone to tackle the van
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea she could off.
> well i may go hubbie is running a bath for me, have a nice day all and keep safe
Click to expand...

awwww thats sweet  
You have a nice soak and hope that things improve for your brother quickly  
Hugs !!!!!!!! XO


----------



## linkan

So how is your day today Judi ?


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> So how is your day today Judi ?


It has been pretty good, have visited family & been to a birthday party for 6yo granddaughter. She is so cute, she is a petite child & her 3yo sister is almost as tall as her. I wanted to give her the doll at her party, but didn't get it finished - the little finishing bits took longer than I thought they would :-(


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is your day today Judi ?
> 
> 
> 
> It has been pretty good, have visited family & been to a birthday party for 6yo granddaughter. She is so cute, she is a petite child & her 3yo sister is almost as tall as her. I wanted to give her the doll at her party, but didn't get it finished - the little finishing bits took longer than I thought they would :-(
Click to expand...

awww thats okay , how far from done are ya ?


----------



## Xiang

I have been checking Deramores, in UK, for more Jean Greenhowe books, so that I can make the different toys for the kids & also make some to put under the donation tree at Christmas time. I have wanted to do stuff like that for a while now, but there were always people who stole from those trees & I don't want to donate to theives


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning everyone


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is your day today Judi ?
> 
> 
> 
> It has been pretty good, have visited family & been to a birthday party for 6yo granddaughter. She is so cute, she is a petite child & her 3yo sister is almost as tall as her. I wanted to give her the doll at her party, but didn't get it finished - the little finishing bits took longer than I thought they would :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awww thats okay , how far from done are ya ?
Click to expand...

The arms need to be sewn on & all the little accessories need to be made, so I am keeping it for Christmas, then I am hoping to have a couple of dolls made for each of the girls & some of the different accessories. They will get additional dolls for birthdays & Christmas until they are in their teens 
:lol:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> morning everyone


Morning Sharon. How are you


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> good morning all.
> its lovely here for a change. goin out later to see bryan , then im off to bingo tonight,
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS BINGO !!!!
> I use to go with a good friend of mine , but when i stopped working down in Kentucky we dont get together anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best thing is tho ... i cnt play bingo lol. i only go to keep shirley company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked to play ... My friends sister kept trying to get me entered into the singing contests they had afterwards though ! LOL
> The pay out was $500.00 if you won , but i never did it ... she wanted to split the win 50/50 as a finder fee HAHA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.
> naw ive tryed they call the numbers to quick for me
Click to expand...

Me too, I had trouble concentrating & kept missing the numbers :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> I have been checking Deramores, in UK, for more Jean Greenhowe books, so that I can make the different toys for the kids & also make some to put under the donation tree at Christmas time. I have wanted to do stuff like that for a while now, but there were always people who stole from those trees & I don't want to donate to theives


I can understand that , but also some child could benefit from such a warm loving hand made gift as that  
I never thought of doing that but its a great idea ... we have the angel tree's here at Christmas time . . . I could pick a boy and a girl and make them things , plus a toy of course  lol .. thats such a sweet idea  Thanks MJ


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> morning everyone


G'Morning from me  
Its only 4:19 am here LOL


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is your day today Judi ?
> 
> 
> 
> It has been pretty good, have visited family & been to a birthday party for 6yo granddaughter. She is so cute, she is a petite child & her 3yo sister is almost as tall as her. I wanted to give her the doll at her party, but didn't get it finished - the little finishing bits took longer than I thought they would :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awww thats okay , how far from done are ya ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The arms need to be sewn on & all the little accessories need to be made, so I am keeping it for Christmas, then I am hoping to have a couple of dolls made for each of the girls & some of the different accessories. They will get additional dolls for birthdays & Christmas until they are in their teens
> :lol:
Click to expand...

how neat !!! these are items that if cared for and looked after will make great heirloom toys for thier children and so forth on down the line


----------



## linkan

How are you today Sharon ? Is the Taxi service closed today ?


----------



## linkan

Well ladies , i can barely keep my eyes open , Im downright droopy !! lol 
I think i will shove off and try to get some zzzzzzz's ! 
Enjoy the rest of your day today  
Hugs everybody !!!! XO


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been checking Deramores, in UK, for more Jean Greenhowe books, so that I can make the different toys for the kids & also make some to put under the donation tree at Christmas time. I have wanted to do stuff like that for a while now, but there were always people who stole from those trees & I don't want to donate to theives
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand that , but also some child could benefit from such a warm loving hand made gift as that
> I never thought of doing that but its a great idea ... we have the angel tree's here at Christmas time . . . I could pick a boy and a girl and make them things , plus a toy of course  lol .. thats such a sweet idea  Thanks MJ
Click to expand...

That's ok, I never had the time to do this before, but I am enjoying doing this so much. I also think I might even get to the point of donating quilts to the Salvos, when I know my girls have enough quilts for their needs, & that might take a few years yet :lol: although I might be able to do a couple of donate ones in between making the ones for the girls, we shall see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

taxi service today again 
!!

Sophy has to be at school for a dance rehearsal and then picked up again at 6

my mum is coming with me bec she doesnt drive in the citty :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> Well ladies , i can barely keep my eyes open , Im downright droopy !! lol
> I think i will shove off and try to get some zzzzzzz's !
> Enjoy the rest of your day today
> Hugs everybody !!!! XO


night xxx


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been checking Deramores, in UK, for more Jean Greenhowe books, so that I can make the different toys for the kids & also make some to put under the donation tree at Christmas time. I have wanted to do stuff like that for a while now, but there were always people who stole from those trees & I don't want to donate to theives
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand that , but also some child could benefit from such a warm loving hand made gift as that
> I never thought of doing that but its a great idea ... we have the angel tree's here at Christmas time . . . I could pick a boy and a girl and make them things , plus a toy of course  lol .. thats such a sweet idea  Thanks MJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok, I never had the time to do this before, but I am enjoying doing this so much. I also think I might even get to the point of donating quilts to the Salvos, when I know my girls have enough quilts for their needs, & that might take a few years yet :lol: although I might be able to do a couple of donate ones in between making the ones for the girls, we shall see what happens :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I have yet to finish a quilt , but i havent given up on the dresden one yet , just gotta get my room squared away first lol .... 
Ok goodnight from me all of you .
Lots o love , im going this time for sure  
XOXO


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> G'Morning from me
> Its only 4:19 am here LOL
Click to expand...

it's now 9.30am here :XD:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> taxi service today again
> !!
> 
> Sophy has to be at school for a dance rehearsal and then picked up again at 6
> 
> my mum is coming with me bec she doesnt drive in the citty :roll:


I'm the one that needs the taxi service now :lol:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been checking Deramores, in UK, for more Jean Greenhowe books, so that I can make the different toys for the kids & also make some to put under the donation tree at Christmas time. I have wanted to do stuff like that for a while now, but there were always people who stole from those trees & I don't want to donate to theives
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand that , but also some child could benefit from such a warm loving hand made gift as that
> I never thought of doing that but its a great idea ... we have the angel tree's here at Christmas time . . . I could pick a boy and a girl and make them things , plus a toy of course  lol .. thats such a sweet idea  Thanks MJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's ok, I never had the time to do this before, but I am enjoying doing this so much. I also think I might even get to the point of donating quilts to the Salvos, when I know my girls have enough quilts for their needs, & that might take a few years yet :lol: although I might be able to do a couple of donate ones in between making the ones for the girls, we shall see what happens :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to finish a quilt , but i havent given up on the dresden one yet , just gotta get my room squared away first lol ....
> Ok goodnight from me all of you .
> Lots o love , im going this time for sure
> XOXO
Click to expand...

Good night Ange, sleep well xoxo


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> G'Morning from me
> Its only 4:19 am here LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's now 9.30am here :XD:
Click to expand...

What time do you head out, Sharon


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and rainy Surrey. The rain is much needed here, How is everyone ths morning ?


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> G'Morning from me
> Its only 4:19 am here LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's now 9.30am here :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time do you head out, Sharon
Click to expand...

in 2 hours! :shock: :shock:

i need to get my finger out bec i need to put a washing in the machine, sweep the downstairs, make the bed, have a shower.........


----------



## Xiang

I'm heading off ow Sharon, I am beginning to lose concentration, so need to get up & move around so will catch up with you a bit later xoxo


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a cold and rainy Surrey. The rain is much needed here, How is everyone ths morning ?


morning purple


----------



## mumtoSophy

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a cold and rainy Surrey. The rain is much needed here, How is everyone ths morning ?
> 
> 
> 
> morning purple
Click to expand...

bye purple


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> I'm heading off ow Sharon, I am beginning to lose concentration, so need to get up & move around so will catch up with you a bit later xoxo


I need to go now too judi

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a cold and rainy Surrey. The rain is much needed here, How is everyone ths morning ?


don't want to be rude but I'm out in 2 hours and got lots to do before I go!!

xxx :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a cold and rainy Surrey. The rain is much needed here, How is everyone ths morning ?
> 
> 
> 
> morning purple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bye purple
Click to expand...

Morning Sharon, bye Sharon. Have a good day xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> I'm heading off ow Sharon, I am beginning to lose concentration, so need to get up & move around so will catch up with you a bit later xoxo


HI Xiang, bye Xiang. Hope you had a good day. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Girls I'm so sorry......I was talking to Judi and Linky and I fell asleep once again with the laptop on my knee. I had an haour and a half...hahaha..I must get my sleep in the night or I'm hopeless. SORRY


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Girls I'm so sorry......I was talking to Judi and Linky and I fell asleep once again with the laptop on my knee. I had an haour and a half...hahaha..I must get my sleep in the night or I'm hopeless. SORRY


Morning Susan, I've been doing battle with Houe of Fraser online trying to register my card and going round in circles. So I gave up. I have to go shopping now. So I will catch up with you later. If you are not asleep. :roll: :roll: xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

is the club-room empty again?
Never mind. If I wasn't due to go out in a couple of hours I'd go back to bed. I had one of those horrible nights when the brain won't shut down. Didn't sleep till 5.


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Saxy, my night sounds like your's did. I blamed that tornado plus a bit of pain in the knees. I'm going, and doing nothing today. Try to finish my jacket. I've not spoken to you in a long time.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hi Saxy, my night sounds like your's did. I blamed that tornado plus a bit of pain in the knees. I'm going, and doing nothing today. Try to finish my jacket. I've not spoken to you in a long time.


Susan, how are you apart from sleepy. Sorry, I thought no-one was here so I popped off to read the daily KP. 
I ought to be printing off a Newsletter, but I can't get up any enthusiasm. And I'm off to a concert this afternoon, with two pianists. I just know I'm going to drop off! And I'm the vice-chairman of the Orchestra's Society and have a committee meeting straight afterwards. Hope I don't snore!


----------



## grandma susan

I'm fine Saxy. Which is better thans the weather. I should be doing allsorts today but can't get in the mood to do it. You take care.


----------



## grandma susan

I'll close the door behing me. I'd better knit or something. see you all later,


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Girls I'm so sorry......I was talking to Judi and Linky and I fell asleep once again with the laptop on my knee. I had an haour and a half...hahaha..I must get my sleep in the night or I'm hopeless. SORRY


Susan it is quite ok, believe it or not, it came across your post that you were feeling quite flat - I was expecting you to say that you were going back to bed :lol: seems you are having the opposite problem to me - you can't stay awake & I can't get to sleep. I hope you are feeling a bit more awake, now xoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> is the club-room empty again?
> Never mind. If I wasn't due to go out in a couple of hours I'd go back to bed. I had one of those horrible nights when the brain won't shut down. Didn't sleep till 5.


Saxy that is what my brain is doing, I am so tired & was nearly asleep in my chair, & even had some chammomile tea to help, but here I am - back in my chair cos my brain just won't shut up. I don't want to keep DH awake, as he gets up at 4:00am, so I will just cruise around here until I get sleepy again. Maybe I will just stay in my chair this time. I hope your day gets better xoxo


----------



## pearlone

Morning. Got awaken by blustery winds and torrents of rain this am. The storm remnents have finally arrived. Temps are dropping. Is supposed in the 40's tomorrow.

I am with you ladies, don't feel like doing awhole lot today.I think I over did it this week, since I felt so good and now I am slacking off.


----------



## pearlone

Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?


----------



## pearlone

Sorry to keep missing folks. I am finishing up my unmentionables today and hope to mail them out this next week. Trying to decide if I should finish up DD afghan or start some new projects? I hate to have alot of wips laying around. Right now I have two, but both items need to get done, so perhaps I shall finish them up. Want to make DD a knitted shawl with bead work in it. Haven't done beading yet. Sounds like fun. Also want to make DS a scarf for next winter. I try to send him boxes of stuff 3 to 4 times a year as it is so expensive to send to Korea and also the middle east.


----------



## pearlone

Guess everyone is gone at the moment. I'll try later!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

pearlone said:


> Guess everyone is gone at the moment. I'll try later!!!


Good morning Purly, I just came in from shoveling the driveway, sidewalks and deck. It wakes me up and gets me going. Left the streetside sidewalks for husband.
sorry about your bad weather . Still waiting to hear if my brother in Ala., Aunt and cousins up by Jacksonville are o.k.
We got 6 inches of snow from low,and has been snowing everday since. We are to warm up to58 on Tuesday so instead of slow melt we will be looking at flooding up here. 
Other than that life is good. WE did not have to face what you all did down there.


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I'll keep that in mind and that might be the best way to go. They are really heavy though. Are there a lot of *your* normal shopping places that are affected? I know it was close...
> 
> I'm doing fine. We went to final basketball game tonight. They lost, but took second place. Then out to eat at mom's favorite chinese restaurant. I'm just doing a little catch up before working on some four sided objects.... It is getting cool out though and cat is keeping my lap warm. I may just fall asleep.....


The towns that were destroyed were small, major shopping is in the bigger near by towns I have to drive 17+ miles to go to Wal-mart, it is ok if boxes are heavy I have a strong 16 year old son to help me with it


----------



## theyarnlady

MOrning Binky is life there getting back to a little bit more normal? I sure hope so. Linky said might be snow. Thats all those two towns need right now.


----------



## London Girl

Hi Lisa, Yarni and Pearly from London! Horrible wet day here, It hasn't stopped since early this morning. Had the gks overnight so it was an early start and I'm ready for a snooze now! However, gonna be a good Londy and pick my knitting up! Hope everyone is ok after the weather events of the last few days - believe me, I'm not complaining about the rain, we are so lucky not to have your 'extremes' here!


----------



## binkbrice

theyarnlady said:


> MOrning Binky is life there getting back to a little bit more normal? I sure hope so. Linky said might be snow. Thats all those two towns need right now.


not really getting back to normal yet, woke up this morning to it snowing and cold


----------



## theyarnlady

binkbrice said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> MOrning Binky is life there getting back to a little bit more normal? I sure hope so. Linky said might be snow. Thats all those two towns need right now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah woke up this morning to it snowing and cold
Click to expand...

Do not like hearing that, those poor people have suffered enough, plus the cold. Hope all is well with you. Kept thinking of you and not having shelter. Does your town have a main shelter that you can go too?


----------



## theyarnlady

London Girl said:


> Hi Lisa, Yarni and Pearly from London! Horrible wet day here, It hasn't stopped since early this morning. Had the gks overnight so it was an early start and I'm ready for a snooze now! However, gonna be a good Londy and pick my knitting up! Hope everyone is ok after the weather events of the last few days - believe me, I'm not complaining about the rain, we are so lucky not to have your 'extremes' here!


Moring Londy think the sleep fairy has visited all you in Britian. All are having a hard time staying awake.


----------



## binkbrice

theyarnlady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> MOrning Binky is life there getting back to a little bit more normal? I sure hope so. Linky said might be snow. Thats all those two towns need right now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah woke up this morning to it snowing and cold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not like hearing that, those poor people have suffered enough, plus the cold. Hope all is well with you. Kept thinking of you and not having shelter. Does your town have a main shelter that you can go too?
Click to expand...

they set up a shelter in the High school here I don't know how that is going to work come tomorrow when the kids have school


----------



## binkbrice

I have to go for now need to run to the store for some food for today 

will be back later have a nice day everyone

Hugs to all
Lisa


----------



## pearlone

theyarnlady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess everyone is gone at the moment. I'll try later!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Purly, I just came in from shoveling the driveway, sidewalks and deck. It wakes me up and gets me going. Left the streetside sidewalks for husband.
> sorry about your bad weather . Still waiting to hear if my brother in Ala., Aunt and cousins up by Jacksonville are o.k.
> We got 6 inches of snow from low,and has been snowing everday since. We are to warm up to58 on Tuesday so instead of slow melt we will be looking at flooding up here.
> Other than that life is good. WE did not have to face what you all did down there.
Click to expand...

Hi Yarni, we have been fine down here in southern Florida. It is just today that last part of storm front came in with winds and rain. Lord knows we need the rain.Has been very dry here. Sorry you are having snow, hopefully won't last long. I really am a sunshine girl, do not like snow and cold. I blame it on the fact I was born in Arizona.LOL Hope you don't have flooding. The weather has been so unpredictable across the world. Stay in and be warm and snuggly today.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a cold rainy and snowy Surrey. Just the weather for staying indoors and knitting. How is everyone?


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa, Yarni and Pearly from London! Horrible wet day here, It hasn't stopped since early this morning. Had the gks overnight so it was an early start and I'm ready for a snooze now! However, gonna be a good Londy and pick my knitting up! Hope everyone is ok after the weather events of the last few days - believe me, I'm not complaining about the rain, we are so lucky not to have your 'extremes' here!
> 
> 
> 
> Moring Londy think the sleep fairy has visited all you in Britian. All are having a hard time staying awake.
Click to expand...

Haha! I think we kind of go into hibernation here when the weather gets messy!


----------



## pearlone

Hi Binky, hope all is well today? Perhaps school will be cancelled if they need to have a warm building for folks suffering from the disaster. I wish there was something I could do to help folks, but by the time I would send anything it would be days later before it got to the folks who may need it. Perhaps a donation to the red cross would be of some small help as I am sure they know the immediate needs better than me and can get the aid to those who need it much quicker. Stay well and safe and Linky also.


----------



## pearlone

Hi Purple and Londy. How are you?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a cold rainy and snowy Surrey. Just the weather for staying indoors and knitting. How is everyone?


Hi Purple! You are spot on there, knitting and maybe a little bit of chocolate is just what is needed here! I'm fine thanks, a little weary from my day out yesterday but otherwise good! How are you - and that poor shoulder?


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Pearly and Londy, how are you? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon from a cold rainy and snowy Surrey. Just the weather for staying indoors and knitting. How is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple! You are spot on there, knitting and maybe a little bit of chocolate is just what is needed here! I'm fine thanks, a little weary from my day out yesterday but otherwise good! How are you - and that poor shoulder?
Click to expand...

Hi Londy, Just had coffee and chocolate. I am taking the shoulder to the doctors on Wednesday and I WILL LEAVE IT THERE!!!! In the mean time I am playing arouond with this new bag I am making.


----------



## pearlone

Just finishing up the unmentionables. Have a small bitto do then will hopefully be mailing next week. Sorry to hear you are also having a cool rainey day. It is a good day for knitting and crafts. I have been cooking all week and think I will make something easy for dinner like hamburgers or pizza. Also working on a craft project, but it is a secret right now.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon from a cold rainy and snowy Surrey. Just the weather for staying indoors and knitting. How is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple! You are spot on there, knitting and maybe a little bit of chocolate is just what is needed here! I'm fine thanks, a little weary from my day out yesterday but otherwise good! How are you - and that poor shoulder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Londy, Just had coffee and chocolate. I am taking the shoulder to the doctors on Wednesday and I WILL LEAVE IT THERE!!!! In the mean time I am playing arouond with this new bag I am making.
Click to expand...

How's it going? Did I read you are using fabric?


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Hi Purple and Londy. How are you?


Hi Pearly! Nice to talk to you! I'm well thank you, hope you are the same! It's a bit chilly here today, aas Purple was saying. I think it's because it is raining, makes it feel c-c-colder!


----------



## pearlone

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon from a cold rainy and snowy Surrey. Just the weather for staying indoors and knitting. How is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple! You are spot on there, knitting and maybe a little bit of chocolate is just what is needed here! I'm fine thanks, a little weary from my day out yesterday but otherwise good! How are you - and that poor shoulder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Londy, Just had coffee and chocolate. I am taking the shoulder to the doctors on Wednesday and I WILL LEAVE IT THERE!!!! In the mean time I am playing arouond with this new bag I am making.
Click to expand...

Chocolate always tastes good. Yes tell your doctor you are leaving the sore shoulder for him to use, then you know he will give some direction for fixing it.Sorry it is not feeling improved. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.


----------



## PurpleFi

How's it going? Did I read you are using fabric?[/quote]

I was search through my scrap bag and found some nice different purple corderoy so I've made a stainglass patchwork bag and now I'm embellishing it with stuff. xx


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?


I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Just finishing up the unmentionables. Have a small bitto do then will hopefully be mailing next week. Sorry to hear you are also having a cool rainey day. It is a good day for knitting and crafts. I have been cooking all week and think I will make something easy for dinner like hamburgers or pizza. Also working on a craft project, but it is a secret right now.


Dinner sounds good, we're having Pork chops! Your project sounds exciting!!


----------



## pearlone

Haven't got to chat with you Londy in it seems like ages. Loved the pictures of you ladies in London.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> How's it going? Did I read you are using fabric?


I was search through my scrap bag and found some nice different purple corderoy so I've made a stainglass patchwork bag and now I'm embellishing it with stuff. xx[/quote]

Whoo-hoo!! I am plodding away with the babysuit for the granddaughter-to-be but I really want to go and knit some Aran Afghan squares!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa, Yarni and Pearly from London! Horrible wet day here, It hasn't stopped since early this morning. Had the gks overnight so it was an early start and I'm ready for a snooze now! However, gonna be a good Londy and pick my knitting up! Hope everyone is ok after the weather events of the last few days - believe me, I'm not complaining about the rain, we are so lucky not to have your 'extremes' here!
> 
> 
> 
> Moring Londy think the sleep fairy has visited all you in Britian. All are having a hard time staying awake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I think we kind of go into hibernation here when the weather gets messy!
Click to expand...

Hello Londy, Purple, Pearly & Pam (if you are still around. I was just thinking of trying for sleep again, but might stay & chat for a little while


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
Click to expand...

Hello from me too!!


----------



## pearlone

jorens53 said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
Click to expand...

Hate it when back acts up. Does a moist heat help at all??


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Haven't got to chat with you Londy in it seems like ages. Loved the pictures of you ladies in London.


Ah, thanks! we had a blast, we're like a bunch of over-age school girls! We've found a really nice restaurant which I think will become a regulare haunt for Tenas, right in the heart of Soho!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Chocolate always tastes good. Yes tell your doctor you are leaving the sore shoulder for him to use, then you know he will give some direction for fixing it.Sorry it is not feeling improved. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.[/quote]

Londy, you wanted info on my knitted bag. I used sozw 4mm circulars and cast on 103 sts which for the bag insert I used just streytched the knitting slightly. And then knitted it in moss stitch for the length I required. Is that of any help. If it is I'll work out how I did the bottom. Here's a photo if it helps


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello from me too!!
Click to expand...

Hello back to you.


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate it when back acts up. Does a moist heat help at all??
Click to expand...

What's wrong with your back, dear?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't got to chat with you Londy in it seems like ages. Loved the pictures of you ladies in London.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks! we had a blast, we're like a bunch of over-age school girls! We've found a really nice restaurant which I think will become a regulare haunt for Tenas, right in the heart of Soho!!
Click to expand...

And directly across the road from a purple chocolate shop.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate it when back acts up. Does a moist heat help at all??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with your back, dear?
Click to expand...

Just the regular pains that I get. The discs are a little squished in my lower back, from all the heavy lifting while nursing, nothing much to worry about though, it just makes itself known, especially when I do my exercises


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> Chocolate always tastes good. Yes tell your doctor you are leaving the sore shoulder for him to use, then you know he will give some direction for fixing it.Sorry it is not feeling improved. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.


Londy, you wanted info on my knitted bag. I used sozw 4mm circulars and cast on 103 sts which for the bag insert I used just streytched the knitting slightly. And then knitted it in moss stitch for the length I required. Is that of any help. If it is I'll work out how I did the bottom. Here's a photo if it helps[/quote]

I love it! Thanks for the info, I need to get myself to Primark for an insert and get clicking!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
Click to expand...

Londy does a very nice massage. xx Hi Xiang. Can see little Xiang on my bag photo?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Chocolate always tastes good. Yes tell your doctor you are leaving the sore shoulder for him to use, then you know he will give some direction for fixing it.Sorry it is not feeling improved. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.


Londy, you wanted info on my knitted bag. I used sozw 4mm circulars and cast on 103 sts which for the bag insert I used just streytched the knitting slightly. And then knitted it in moss stitch for the length I required. Is that of any help. If it is I'll work out how I did the bottom. Here's a photo if it helps[/quote]

That is pretty, I love it xoxo
I did see little Xiang, looking very happy with herself :lol:


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate it when back acts up. Does a moist heat help at all??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with your back, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the regular pains that I get. The discs are a little squished in my lower back, from all the heavy lifting while nursing, nothing much to worry about though, it just makes itself known, especially when I do my exercises
Click to expand...

That just proves what I've always supected, excercise is no good for you!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorry Pearly you wanted the bag info too, and if you can't get a bag insert where you are I am sending one from here to Xiang as they are only £3 and make it much cheaper even with the postage. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate it when back acts up. Does a moist heat help at all??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with your back, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the regular pains that I get. The discs are a little squished in my lower back, from all the heavy lifting while nursing, nothing much to worry about though, it just makes itself known, especially when I do my exercises
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just proves what I've always supected, excercise is no good for you!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I agree, but I need to do something to get rid of a growing belly problem (& no I am not preggers) :XD: :XD: 
I can't eat any less, or healthier, than I do now, so it has to be exercises. I am starting very slowly, with Yoga & over the next 10 years will build upto muscle building & endurance .... Hahahahaha


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate it when back acts up. Does a moist heat help at all??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with your back, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the regular pains that I get. The discs are a little squished in my lower back, from all the heavy lifting while nursing, nothing much to worry about though, it just makes itself known, especially when I do my exercises
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just proves what I've always supected, excercise is no good for you!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, but I need to do something to get rid of a growing belly problem (& no I am not preggers) :XD: :XD:
> I can't eat any less, or healthier, than I do now, so it has to be exercises. I am starting very slowly, with Yoga & over the next 10 years will build upto muscle building & endurance .... Hahahahaha
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean, I am trying to Zumba Dance mine away, we'll see what happens! At least it's fun excercise!!


----------



## London Girl

Gotta buzz off ladies, Noel is on with Deal or No Deal in a mo, catch you later, love and hugs, love and hugs xxxx!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate it when back acts up. Does a moist heat help at all??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with your back, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the regular pains that I get. The discs are a little squished in my lower back, from all the heavy lifting while nursing, nothing much to worry about though, it just makes itself known, especially when I do my exercises
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just proves what I've always supected, excercise is no good for you!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, but I need to do something to get rid of a growing belly problem (& no I am not preggers) :XD: :XD:
> I can't eat any less, or healthier, than I do now, so it has to be exercises. I am starting very slowly, with Yoga & over the next 10 years will build upto muscle building & endurance .... Hahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I am trying to Zumba Dance mine away, we'll see what happens! At least it's fun excercise!!
Click to expand...

I want to ask a question, but don't want to embarrass anyone, so will send you a pm


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Gotta buzz off ladies, Noel is on with Deal or No Deal in a mo, catch you later, love and hugs, love and hugs xxxx!


Catch you later. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate it when back acts up. Does a moist heat help at all??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with your back, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the regular pains that I get. The discs are a little squished in my lower back, from all the heavy lifting while nursing, nothing much to worry about though, it just makes itself known, especially when I do my exercises
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just proves what I've always supected, excercise is no good for you!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, but I need to do something to get rid of a growing belly problem (& no I am not preggers) :XD: :XD:
> I can't eat any less, or healthier, than I do now, so it has to be exercises. I am starting very slowly, with Yoga & over the next 10 years will build upto muscle building & endurance .... Hahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I am trying to Zumba Dance mine away, we'll see what happens! At least it's fun excercise!!
Click to expand...

I am about to start a juice fast & cleansing regime, to see if that has any effect


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> Chocolate always tastes good. Yes tell your doctor you are leaving the sore shoulder for him to use, then you know he will give some direction for fixing it.Sorry it is not feeling improved. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.


Londy, you wanted info on my knitted bag. I used sozw 4mm circulars and cast on 103 sts which for the bag insert I used just streytched the knitting slightly. And then knitted it in moss stitch for the length I required. Is that of any help. If it is I'll work out how I did the bottom. Here's a photo if it helps[/quote]

awe a little pink I see makes it perfect to me.
hi all it is amazing how much I candone when computer is turned off.


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate it when back acts up. Does a moist heat help at all??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with your back, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the regular pains that I get. The discs are a little squished in my lower back, from all the heavy lifting while nursing, nothing much to worry about though, it just makes itself known, especially when I do my exercises
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just proves what I've always supected, excercise is no good for you!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, but I need to do something to get rid of a growing belly problem (& no I am not preggers) :XD: :XD:
> I can't eat any less, or healthier, than I do now, so it has to be exercises. I am starting very slowly, with Yoga & over the next 10 years will build upto muscle building & endurance .... Hahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I am trying to Zumba Dance mine away, we'll see what happens! At least it's fun excercise!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am about to start a juice fast & cleansing regime, to see if that has any effect
Click to expand...

I sometimes do a two day fast and drink plenty of water. It's great, if you can stick to it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

awe a little pink I see makes it perfect to me.
hi all it is amazing how much I candone when computer is turned off. [/quote]

Hi Pam, how are you today? xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Londy does a very nice massage. xx Hi Xiang. Can see little Xiang on my bag photo?
Click to expand...

I will find my high powered broomstick & be there just after deal or no deal. I have some fabric somewhere that is similar to your knitted fabric, I thought you had sewn that bag :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> awe a little pink I see makes it perfect to me.
> hi all it is amazing how much I candone when computer is turned off.


Hi Pam, how are you today? xx[/quote]

I've just decided to add a pink flower to it too. xx


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate always tastes good. Yes tell your doctor you are leaving the sore shoulder for him to use, then you know he will give some direction for fixing it.Sorry it is not feeling improved. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Londy, you wanted info on my knitted bag. I used sozw 4mm circulars and cast on 103 sts which for the bag insert I used just streytched the knitting slightly. And then knitted it in moss stitch for the length I required. Is that of any help. If it is I'll work out how I did the bottom. Here's a photo if it helps
Click to expand...

awe a little pink I see makes it perfect to me.
hi all it is amazing how much I candone when computer is turned off. [/quote]

Hi Pam, have you had a productive day, today? I didn't get much done at all, & my outer was off most of the day


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Londy does a very nice massage. xx Hi Xiang. Can see little Xiang on my bag photo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will find my high powered broomstick & be there just after deal or no deal. I have some fabric somewhere that is similar to your knitted fabric, I thought you had sewn that bag :lol:
Click to expand...

The baq I am making at the moment is sewn, but the one in the photo is knitted. xx


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> awe a little pink I see makes it perfect to me.
> hi all it is amazing how much I candone when computer is turned off.


Hi Pam, how are you today? xx[/quote]

I am very well. up early this morning . Shoveled the deck, side walks drive way. Left road side walks for husband to do. so have had exercise for today. Finished up cleaning and turkey ready to go for supper tonight. Day to knit now.


----------



## PurpleFi

I am very well. up early this morning . Shoveled the deck, side walks drive way. Left road side walks for husband to do. so have had exercise for today. Finished up cleaning and turkey ready to go for supper tonight. Day to knit now.[/quote]

You have been busy, definitely time to sit and knit now. xx


----------



## theyarnlady

jorens53 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate always tastes good. Yes tell your doctor you are leaving the sore shoulder for him to use, then you know he will give some direction for fixing it.Sorry it is not feeling improved. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Londy, you wanted info on my knitted bag. I used sozw 4mm circulars and cast on 103 sts which for the bag insert I used just streytched the knitting slightly. And then knitted it in moss stitch for the length I required. Is that of any help. If it is I'll work out how I did the bottom. Here's a photo if it helps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awe a little pink I see makes it perfect to me.
> hi all it is amazing how much I candone when computer is turned off.
Click to expand...

Hi Pam, have you had a productive day, today? I didn't get much done at all, & my outer was off most of the day[/quote]
Hi Judi sorry about your back. I found walking good for my pinched back nerve.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang and Saxy. How are you all doing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, I should be sleeping, but my back is hurting me, so I am in my chair til I figure I can stay asleep for a while :-( :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hate it when back acts up. Does a moist heat help at all??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with your back, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the regular pains that I get. The discs are a little squished in my lower back, from all the heavy lifting while nursing, nothing much to worry about though, it just makes itself known, especially when I do my exercises
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just proves what I've always supected, excercise is no good for you!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, but I need to do something to get rid of a growing belly problem (& no I am not preggers) :XD: :XD:
> I can't eat any less, or healthier, than I do now, so it has to be exercises. I am starting very slowly, with Yoga & over the next 10 years will build upto muscle building & endurance .... Hahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I am trying to Zumba Dance mine away, we'll see what happens! At least it's fun excercise!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am about to start a juice fast & cleansing regime, to see if that has any effect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sometimes do a two day fast and drink plenty of water. It's great, if you can stick to it. xx
Click to expand...

I have never tried it before, & I don't know how I will go with not eating any meat, but I need to do something about it. I have put on about 7 kg over the past year & it is mainly on my belly. I always had a flat belly until a few years ago :-(


----------



## theyarnlady

hOW ARE you doing? Sounds like you are doing another bag there. Seem you ladys over there have been awful tired lately. Sleepy fairy must be busy, and seems not there with you Judi.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> hOW ARE you doing? Sounds like you are doing another bag there. Seem you ladys over there have been awful tired lately. Sleepy fairy must be busy, and seems not there with you Judi.


Well you know I am a bagaholic and I keep getting these bag ideas, so I just have to feed my addiction!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

ps I'm not tired. xx


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> ps I'm not tired. xx


You must be the only one over there.
Have you felted a bag yet? I think with colors you use it would be so nice.
Just curious what is the liner for bag you are talking about?


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps I'm not tired. xx
> 
> 
> 
> You must be the only one over there.
> Have you felted a bag yet? I think with colors you use it would be so nice.
> Just curious what is the liner for bag you are talking about?
Click to expand...

The liner is a fabric insert with several pockets. The idea is that you put all your stuff in it and move it from one handbag to another. I use them to stitch the knitted bags to as it gives a firm bag. Have done some felted knitting. I also make felt. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps I'm not tired. xx
> 
> 
> 
> You must be the only one over there.
> Have you felted a bag yet? I think with colors you use it would be so nice.
> Just curious what is the liner for bag you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The liner is a fabric insert with several pockets. The idea is that you put all your stuff in it and move it from one handbag to another. I use them to stitch the knitted bags to as it gives a firm bag. Have done some felted knitting. I also make felt. xx
Click to expand...

Do you do the needle felting, or another form of felting


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps I'm not tired. xx
> 
> 
> 
> You must be the only one over there.
> Have you felted a bag yet? I think with colors you use it would be so nice.
> Just curious what is the liner for bag you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The liner is a fabric insert with several pockets. The idea is that you put all your stuff in it and move it from one handbag to another. I use them to stitch the knitted bags to as it gives a firm bag. Have done some felted knitting. I also make felt. xx
Click to expand...

I never knew that they made a liner like that. that has to be nice to have.


----------



## PurpleFi

]

I never knew that they made a liner like that. that has to be nice to have.[/quote]

I'm sending one to Xiang, would you like one too?


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps I'm not tired. xx
> 
> 
> 
> You must be the only one over there.
> Have you felted a bag yet? I think with colors you use it would be so nice.
> Just curious what is the liner for bag you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The liner is a fabric insert with several pockets. The idea is that you put all your stuff in it and move it from one handbag to another. I use them to stitch the knitted bags to as it gives a firm bag. Have done some felted knitting. I also make felt. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you do the needle felting, or another form of felting
Click to expand...

Yes I do both types xx


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate always tastes good. Yes tell your doctor you are leaving the sore shoulder for him to use, then you know he will give some direction for fixing it.Sorry it is not feeling improved. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Londy, you wanted info on my knitted bag. I used sozw 4mm circulars and cast on 103 sts which for the bag insert I used just streytched the knitting slightly. And then knitted it in moss stitch for the length I required. Is that of any help. If it is I'll work out how I did the bottom. Here's a photo if it helps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awe a little pink I see makes it perfect to me.
> hi all it is amazing how much I candone when computer is turned off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pam, have you had a productive day, today? I didn't get much done at all, & my outer was off most of the day
Click to expand...

Hi Judi sorry about your back. I found walking good for my pinched back nerve.[/quote]

I wish I could go walking, DH & I began walking when the kids were at school & we got to the point where we were walking for a few km's, one of my knees swelled up & I couldn't put any weight on that leg. This sort of thing happens whenever I get a good exercise routine going, so now I just do what I can, when I can


----------



## PurpleFi

I wish I could go walking, DH & I began walking when the kids were at school & we got to the point where we were walking for a few km's, one of my knees swelled up & I couldn't put any weight on that leg. This sort of thing happens whenever I get a good exercise routine going, so now I just do what I can, when I can[/quote]

Are you still able to go swimming?


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> ]
> 
> I never knew that they made a liner like that. that has to be nice to have.


I'm sending one to Xiang, would you like one too?[/quote]

No it is nice of you to ask . I have a few other expensive things to get right now so becoming a tight wod right now. :shock: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I wish I could go walking, DH & I began walking when the kids were at school & we got to the point where we were walking for a few km's, one of my knees swelled up & I couldn't put any weight on that leg. This sort of thing happens whenever I get a good exercise routine going, so now I just do what I can, when I can


Are you still able to go swimming?[/quote]

Only when it is hot enough, if I get too cold my body doesn't warm up again, I have to wait until next summer now, unless I can find a heated, indoor pool somewhere
I have a WII game machine with the exercise programs, so I do those when I don't have too much pain, & that is quite good. I have just started using it again, cos I now have the space to do it again. I should start seeing some improvement in a couple of weeks, hopefully


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> I wish I could go walking, DH & I began walking when the kids were at school & we got to the point where we were walking for a few km's, one of my knees swelled up & I couldn't put any weight on that leg. This sort of thing happens whenever I get a good exercise routine going, so now I just do what I can, when I can


Are you still able to go swimming?[/quote]

Sorry about that but Purple is right if you can swim, that is not as hard on your body .


----------



## pearlone

PurpleV said:


> Chocolate always tastes good. Yes tell your doctor you are leaving the sore shoulder for him to use, then you know he will give some direction for fixing it.Sorry it is not feeling improved. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.


Londy, you wanted info on my knitted bag. I used sozw 4mm circulars and cast on 103 sts which for the bag insert I used just streytched the knitting slightly. And then knitted it in moss stitch for the length I required. Is that of any help. If it is I'll work out how I did the bottom. Here's a photo if it helps[/quote]

I too thank you for info on your knitted bag. I shall look for info on knitted bottom from you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Only when it is hot enough, if I get too cold my body doesn't warm up again, I have to wait until next summer now, unless I can find a heated, indoor pool somewhere
I have a WII game machine with the exercise programs, so I do those when I don't have too much pain, & that is quite good. I have just started using it again, cos I now have the space to do it again. I should start seeing some improvement in a couple of weeks, hopefully[/quote]

Are there no indoor pools nearby, that is such s shamem but the WII exercise programme should help. I am finding \i am able to do Pilates even with my sore sholulder. Perhaps that might help you too.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> I never knew that they made a liner like that. that has to be nice to have.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending one to Xiang, would you like one too?
Click to expand...

No it is nice of you to ask . I have a few other expensive things to get right now so becoming a tight wod right now. :shock: :XD:[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could go walking, DH & I began walking when the kids were at school & we got to the point where we were walking for a few km's, one of my knees swelled up & I couldn't put any weight on that leg. This sort of thing happens whenever I get a good exercise routine going, so now I just do what I can, when I can
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still able to go swimming?
Click to expand...

Sorry about that but Purple is right if you can swim, that is not as hard on your body .[/quote]

I do enjoy swimming & had got up to 4 lengths of our local pool, when it started getting too cold for me to swim


----------



## pearlone

Sorry I disappeared for a few, DD skyped me.


----------



## pearlone

Is your local pool an outside one and unheated?


----------



## pearlone

Purple I am going to check on line, I am sure I should be able to get a bag liner somewhere. I'll let you know what I find. Off to fix lunch. Everyone have a good day and evening.


----------



## grandma susan

OMG, he's got the ironing board out for his shirts. It's been an awful day, it's snowed and rained and bleached, and I went to sleep again this afternoon. I'll try and catch up from 76


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Is your local pool an outside one and unheated?


Yes, our council doesn't see the need for an indoor heated pool, for some reason only known to themselves. It would be great if it was heated & protected from the weather. I think the next town from us has a heated pool, I might have to check the logistics of going swimming there


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:



> Sorry I disappeared for a few, DD skyped me.


Hope DD and family are all well. xx


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> OMG, he's got the ironing board out for his shirts. It's been an awful day, it's snowed and rained and bleached, and I went to sleep again this afternoon. I'll try and catch up from 76


I see the sleep fairy got to you too...... :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> OMG, he's got the ironing board out for his shirts. It's been an awful day, it's snowed and rained and bleached, and I went to sleep again this afternoon. I'll try and catch up from 76


We've had that sort of weather here too, but now the sun has just come out. xx


----------



## grandma susan

there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?


I watched that too. Yes, let's see the picture. xx


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?
Click to expand...

That is really lovely. I hope she is grateful to you for doing all that work and that she let's her daughter know who made it!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Susan that is a beautiful lace stitch, you did a beautiful job. Is she going to do the edge or are you doing it. Is it the lady who wants to say she made it?


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm poppig off for a whiile. Going to make a fish curry for dinner. I'll be back later. Lots of love and hugs PV xx


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Susan that is a beautiful lace stitch, you did a beautiful job. Is she going to do the edge or are you doing it. Is it the lady who wants to say she made it?


I've told her she has to knit the edge herself. I'll give her it tomorrow if I go. :roll: I hope I'm not too tired hahaha....


----------



## grandma susan

Bye Purple.


----------



## theyarnlady

Ah she left without my ggod bye.


----------



## theyarnlady

she better not say she did it. i saw that lace pattern in Barbara Walker's lace book. It is not an easy one to do.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> she better not say she did it. i saw that lace pattern in Barbara Walker's lace book. It is not an easy one to do.


Do you know, usually I can jusr follow a lace pattern up bt this wasn't that easy. It wasall right once you got into the row, but the starting off on a row, just wouldn't sink into my brain......


----------



## grandma susan

I've been looking on a USA map today to see where all my friends live, I found Wisconsin.Indiana, Idaho


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> she better not say she did it. i saw that lace pattern in Barbara Walker's lace book. It is not an easy one to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know, usually I can jusr follow a lace pattern up bt this wasn't that easy. It wasall right once you got into the row, but the starting off on a row, just wouldn't sink into my brain......
Click to expand...

It is not one of the easy ones and you did a wonderful job.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bye Pam and Susan. xxx


----------



## theyarnlady

Will have to go get some work done on the squares hope to caught you later. Arm Wraps, Pam


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I've been looking on a USA map today to see where all my friends live, I found Wisconsin.Indiana, Idaho


Oh now look for madison, and up about a bit you sill see where I live. :shock:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?
Click to expand...

That is very pretty, did you stitch your name on it, so she can't lie about it :XD: :roll: :XD:

It is 4:20am now & I am getting weary, so farewell ladies, I am off to bed perchance to sleep, perchance to dream .... Enjoy the rest of your day & stay safe xoxo


----------



## mumtoSophy

hello anybody here???


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?
Click to expand...

That's lovely Susan, well done, even if you didn't want to do it, you've done a grand job!!


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is very pretty, did you stitch your name on it, so she can't lie about it :XD: :roll: :XD:
> 
> It is 4:20am now & I am getting weary, so farewell ladies, I am off to bed perchance to sleep, perchance to dream .... Enjoy the rest of your day & stay safe xoxo
Click to expand...

Bye Xiang xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've been looking on a USA map today to see where all my friends live, I found Wisconsin.Indiana, Idaho


Haha, if you go on Google map, you can walk right by the front of my house!!!


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> hello anybody here???


Hi Sharon, how's you? We're either fed up with the weather or grateful we weren't caught up in much worse stuff!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

London Girl said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello anybody here???
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, how's you? We're either fed up with the weather or grateful we weren't caught up in much worse stuff!!
Click to expand...

we have had a mixed bag here today!!

started off sunny, then it clouded over, then it was sunny then the hail started then it's ended with a lovely sunny day!!


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello anybody here???
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, how's you? We're either fed up with the weather or grateful we weren't caught up in much worse stuff!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have had a mixed bag here today!!
> 
> started off sunny, then it clouded over, then it was sunny then the hail started then it's ended with a lovely sunny day!!
Click to expand...

Well here, it started raining before it got light, carried on raining, got dark and it is *still* raining!


----------



## Dreamweaver

tammie52 said:


> morning all
> bet ive missed loads, i read a few back pages but not a lot,
> been sitting in hospital from fri back and forth, my baby brotherwhos 41 had a stroke ay nd hes goin threw tests, he woke up fri morning to get ready for work, said he had a terrible headache pain in his chest, and his face was all lobbed sided. he got to work, and his boss took one look at him and said get in my car im taking you to hospital.
> my thoughts are with all are over sea friends who are goin threw some bad time at the moment with the weather.
> 
> purplev. is it a quilted bag your making?.
> if it is could i ask for the pattern too if its not being cheeky


Tammie, I'm just getting on and see this post. So sorry. Hope your brother has had a mild one and recovers quickly. My baby brother had one about 20 years ago. He was in his early 30's. It was so unexpected in someone that age. His son was just learning to read and the two of them had to learn together. Jay never had physical difficulties but it did take awhile for his brain to reconnect to his tongue. He could talk fine and know what he wanted to say but couldn't find the words. He could spell them before he could say them. Very odd. Anyhow, he recovered completely. I'm hoping your brother is home and healthy in no time flat....


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Jynx, what kind of a day have you had? or are you just about noonish over the pond?It's been snowing here, It lay for a while, but gone now. I'm loosing the will to go in the caravan on Tuesday. DH is all for it...


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hi Jynx, what kind of a day have you had? or are you just about noonish over the pond?It's been snowing here, It lay for a while, but gone now. I'm loosing the will to go in the caravan on Tuesday. DH is all for it...


Double thermals for you, Bonnie lass!!


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning all
> bet ive missed loads, i read a few back pages but not a lot,
> been sitting in hospital from fri back and forth, my baby brotherwhos 41 had a stroke ay nd hes goin threw tests, he woke up fri morning to get ready for work, said he had a terrible headache pain in his chest, and his face was all lobbed sided. he got to work, and his boss took one look at him and said get in my car im taking you to hospital.
> my thoughts are with all are over sea friends who are goin threw some bad time at the moment with the weather.
> 
> purplev. is it a quilted bag your making?.
> if it is could i ask for the pattern too if its not being cheeky
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie, I'm just getting on and see this post. So sorry. Hope your brother has had a mild one and recovers quickly. My baby brother had one about 20 years ago. He was in his early 30's. It was so unexpected in someone that age. His son was just learning to read and the two of them had to learn together. Jay never had physical difficulties but it did take awhile for his brain to reconnect to his tongue. He could talk fine and know what he wanted to say but couldn't find the words. He could spell them before he could say them. Very odd. Anyhow, he recovered completely. I'm hoping your brother is home and healthy in no time flat....
Click to expand...

I missed this one tto until now. I am so sorry for the worry you must have had but as Jynx says, at such a young age, victims of strokes generally recover really well. My neighbour's daughter in NZ who is about 43, had one last year. Her mum went out for four weeks and by the time she came home, all was well so be of good cheer and let him know he can be optimistic, it will help his recovery!! XXXXX


----------



## Dreamweaver

SO glad to hear you are going to take that bum shoulder to the Dr.... Love your bag and am drooling over the wonderful wood in your kitchen and hoping that you will share the wine. The yarn at the top and bottom looks a bit like fun fur but more fabricy... sort of like a rag rug.. Of course, my eyes are not quite awake yet. The seed stitch should make it good and sturdy. I don't like a knit bag to end up stretched down to my knees.



PurpleV said:


> Chocolate always tastes good. Yes tell your doctor you are leaving the sore shoulder for him to use, then you know he will give some direction for fixing it.Sorry it is not feeling improved. Can't wait to see pictures of your new bag.


Londy, you wanted info on my knitted bag. I used sozw 4mm circulars and cast on 103 sts which for the bag insert I used just streytched the knitting slightly. And then knitted it in moss stitch for the length I required. Is that of any help. If it is I'll work out how I did the bottom. Here's a photo if it helps[/quote]


----------



## grandma susan

It just makes you want to do all you can today doesn't it? How are you doing Londy? I've had such a lazy, lazy, snoozy day, I've just come out of the shower and feeling more woken up than I've been all day. hahaha


----------



## Dreamweaver

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could go walking, DH & I began walking when the kids were at school & we got to the point where we were walking for a few km's, one of my knees swelled up & I couldn't put any weight on that leg. This sort of thing happens whenever I get a good exercise routine going, so now I just do what I can, when I can
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still able to go swimming?
Click to expand...

Only when it is hot enough, if I get too cold my body doesn't warm up again, I have to wait until next summer now, unless I can find a heated, indoor pool somewhere
I have a WII game machine with the exercise programs, so I do those when I don't have too much pain, & that is quite good. I have just started using it again, cos I now have the space to do it again. I should start seeing some improvement in a couple of weeks, hopefully[/quote]

I'm about to dust off the walking shoe and the Wii. I really enjoyed it when I was doing it daily but, once a routine gets busted around here, I have a horrid time getting it back... I did do a lot of the Yoga and the step dance routines and walks and games. The boxing is really a work-out.... Have a brand new dancing one that I haven't even tried. Pretty sure that will take a bit of getting used to!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It just makes you want to do all you can today doesn't it? How are you doing Londy? I've had such a lazy, lazy, snoozy day, I've just come out of the shower and feeling more woken up than I've been all day. hahaha


Hi Susan! I walked my little legs of in Kew Gardens with my sister yesterday and have felt weary all day! Even after _my_ shower, I could have gone staright back to bed!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Susan that is a beautiful lace stitch, you did a beautiful job. Is she going to do the edge or are you doing it. Is it the lady who wants to say she made it?


Lovely!!! I can't believe that you still did that for such a blow hard lady. The daughter will love it though and it is for a little one, after all. Nice work..


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could go walking, DH & I began walking when the kids were at school & we got to the point where we were walking for a few km's, one of my knees swelled up & I couldn't put any weight on that leg. This sort of thing happens whenever I get a good exercise routine going, so now I just do what I can, when I can
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still able to go swimming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it is hot enough, if I get too cold my body doesn't warm up again, I have to wait until next summer now, unless I can find a heated, indoor pool somewhere
> I have a WII game machine with the exercise programs, so I do those when I don't have too much pain, & that is quite good. I have just started using it again, cos I now have the space to do it again. I should start seeing some improvement in a couple of weeks, hopefully
Click to expand...

I'm about to dust off the walking shoe and the Wii. I really enjoyed it when I was doing it daily but, once a routine gets busted around here, I have a horrid time getting it back... I did do a lot of the Yoga and the step dance routines and walks and games. The boxing is really a work-out.... Have a brand new dancing one that I haven't even tried. Pretty sure that will take a bit of getting used to!!![/quote]

They are great fun, aren't they Jynx? I couldn't get to grips with the boxing at all but I like the balance games, like the penguins and the ski run, have you got those? I am like you, I put the thing away when I tidy and forget to get it out again. Hubs and I play PGA golf on it too!!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just makes you want to do all you can today doesn't it? How are you doing Londy? I've had such a lazy, lazy, snoozy day, I've just come out of the shower and feeling more woken up than I've been all day. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Susan! I walked my little legs of in Kew Gardens with my sister yesterday and have felt weary all day! Even after _my_ shower, I could have gone staright back to bed!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, I've been like it alk day long. I've not even tidied my kitchen! I ought to have clagged somethings in the van but I haven't. I kep thinking tomorrow will do....I'm waiting until 8ish to find an excuse to go to bed... :roll: I've finished the neck on my jacket but was too tired to do the button bands. :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

theyarnlady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking on a USA map today to see where all my friends live, I found Wisconsin.Indiana, Idaho
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now look for madison, and up about a bit you sill see where I live. :shock:
Click to expand...

You must be close to my sister in Lodi.


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Susan that is a beautiful lace stitch, you did a beautiful job. Is she going to do the edge or are you doing it. Is it the lady who wants to say she made it?
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!! I can't believe that you still did that for such a blow hard lady. The daughter will love it though and it is for a little one, after all. Nice work..[
Click to expand...

she told me last week that the daughter was pregnant again!!!!!Someone else was hinting for me to do some baby clothes fo her but I didn't take the hint.I'm always known to do their knitting, but there's a really nice cardigan I want to do for me when ?I'm finished my chunky jacket. I've got plain knitting on for DH, so I'll take that to the caravan and I'll knit in the car on the way.


----------



## grandma susan

I must go pee, will be right back....


----------



## grandma susan

I'm back...better for that hahaha


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could go walking, DH & I began walking when the kids were at school & we got to the point where we were walking for a few km's, one of my knees swelled up & I couldn't put any weight on that leg. This sort of thing happens whenever I get a good exercise routine going, so now I just do what I can, when I can
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still able to go swimming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it is hot enough, if I get too cold my body doesn't warm up again, I have to wait until next summer now, unless I can find a heated, indoor pool somewhere
> I have a WII game machine with the exercise programs, so I do those when I don't have too much pain, & that is quite good. I have just started using it again, cos I now have the space to do it again. I should start seeing some improvement in a couple of weeks, hopefully
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about to dust off the walking shoe and the Wii. I really enjoyed it when I was doing it daily but, once a routine gets busted around here, I have a horrid time getting it back... I did do a lot of the Yoga and the step dance routines and walks and games. The boxing is really a work-out.... Have a brand new dancing one that I haven't even tried. Pretty sure that will take a bit of getting used to!!!
Click to expand...

They are great fun, aren't they Jynx? I couldn't get to grips with the boxing at all but I like the balance games, like the penguins and the ski run, have you got those? I am like you, I put the thing away when I tidy and forget to get it out again. Hubs and I play PGA golf on it too!![/quote]

Love the penguin and was really good on the tightrope. I also really like the one with the jumps over space and dodging the logs. Do you have goals set up on it? I was even going back and adding my steps per day when I was wearing the pedometer. I just really need for DH to be gone more during the day. If he is home, the TV that it is attached to is on with very esoteric progamming!!! All I can get DH to do on it is car racing.....


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm back...better for that hahaha


Better out than in!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Susan that is a beautiful lace stitch, you did a beautiful job. Is she going to do the edge or are you doing it. Is it the lady who wants to say she made it?
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!! I can't believe that you still did that for such a blow hard lady. The daughter will love it though and it is for a little one, after all. Nice work..[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she told me last week that the daughter was pregnant again!!!!!Someone else was hinting for me to do some baby clothes fo her but I didn't take the hint.I'm always known to do their knitting, but there's a really nice cardigan I want to do for me when ?I'm finished my chunky jacket. I've got plain knitting on for DH, so I'll take that to the caravan and I'll knit in the car on the way.
Click to expand...

Hope you asked her what pattern SHE was planning on making for the new one!!!! I do blankets and hats for charity but have seen some really cute little sweaters lately that just look like a fun knit. I like to make baby things, but don't have anyone to make them for right now. That's OK because I've got a huge list of things I want to do for ME and the oldest grand. Still haven't gotten those pesky 4 sided things out of the way either...


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could go walking, DH & I began walking when the kids were at school & we got to the point where we were walking for a few km's, one of my knees swelled up & I couldn't put any weight on that leg. This sort of thing happens whenever I get a good exercise routine going, so now I just do what I can, when I can
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still able to go swimming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it is hot enough, if I get too cold my body doesn't warm up again, I have to wait until next summer now, unless I can find a heated, indoor pool somewhere
> I have a WII game machine with the exercise programs, so I do those when I don't have too much pain, & that is quite good. I have just started using it again, cos I now have the space to do it again. I should start seeing some improvement in a couple of weeks, hopefully
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about to dust off the walking shoe and the Wii. I really enjoyed it when I was doing it daily but, once a routine gets busted around here, I have a horrid time getting it back... I did do a lot of the Yoga and the step dance routines and walks and games. The boxing is really a work-out.... Have a brand new dancing one that I haven't even tried. Pretty sure that will take a bit of getting used to!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are great fun, aren't they Jynx? I couldn't get to grips with the boxing at all but I like the balance games, like the penguins and the ski run, have you got those? I am like you, I put the thing away when I tidy and forget to get it out again. Hubs and I play PGA golf on it too!!
Click to expand...

Love the penguin and was really good on the tightrope. I also really like the one with the jumps over space and dodging the logs. Do you have goals set up on it? I was even going back and adding my steps per day when I was wearing the pedometer. I just really need for DH to be gone more during the day. If he is home, the TVthat it is attached to is on with very esoteric progamming!!! All I can get DH to do on it is car racing.....[/quote]

If we aren't playing golf, then all I get is "I'll take my book upstairs and read it if you're going to have that thing on"! It isn't just the noise or I would wear headphones, he can't bear me jumping on and off, it probably makes the floor shake:lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Susan that is a beautiful lace stitch, you did a beautiful job. Is she going to do the edge or are you doing it. Is it the lady who wants to say she made it?
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!! I can't believe that you still did that for such a blow hard lady. The daughter will love it though and it is for a little one, after all. Nice work..[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she told me last week that the daughter was pregnant again!!!!!Someone else was hinting for me to do some baby clothes fo her but I didn't take the hint.I'm always known to do their knitting, but there's a really nice cardigan I want to do for me when ?I'm finished my chunky jacket. I've got plain knitting on for DH, so I'll take that to the caravan and I'll knit in the car on the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you asked her what pattern SHE was planning on making for the new one!!!! I do blankets and hats for charity but have seen some really cute little sweaters lately that just look like a fun knit. I like to make baby things, but don't have anyone to make them for right now. That's OK because I've got a huge list of things I want to do for ME and the oldest grand. Still haven't gotten those pesky 4 sided things out of the way either...
Click to expand...

No rush!

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

We have just listened to countryfile's 5 day weather forecast, I don't think DH and me have watched the same one hahaha...He says it's going to be OK in the caravan.I've told him he can't always have his own way, and he said "OK"...I can't cope with that hahahaha...I'm gobsmacked..


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going now girls, have a great night..


----------



## London Girl

Going to watch TV and do some knitting now, might be back before bed, if not, have a good afternoon/night/morning!! Bye! xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver

Have a good evening.... Ther is a car race about to start so I know DH will be in from the garage. Guess I'll call mom and explain why I'm not over helping and then do a little kntting. Heaven knows I can't be cleaning or doing anything that might disrupt the TV!!!! Another lost day... Oh well, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just popped in to say goodnight or good morning Australia. I hope everyone in the USA is ok. Love and hugs to you all round the world. PV xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could go walking, DH & I began walking when the kids were at school & we got to the point where we were walking for a few km's, one of my knees swelled up & I couldn't put any weight on that leg. This sort of thing happens whenever I get a good exercise routine going, so now I just do what I can, when I can
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still able to go swimming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when it is hot enough, if I get too cold my body doesn't warm up again, I have to wait until next summer now, unless I can find a heated, indoor pool somewhere
> I have a WII game machine with the exercise programs, so I do those when I don't have too much pain, & that is quite good. I have just started using it again, cos I now have the space to do it again. I should start seeing some improvement in a couple of weeks, hopefully
Click to expand...

I'm about to dust off the walking shoe and the Wii. I really enjoyed it when I was doing it daily but, once a routine gets busted around here, I have a horrid time getting it back... I did do a lot of the Yoga and the step dance routines and walks and games. The boxing is really a work-out.... Have a brand new dancing one that I haven't even tried. Pretty sure that will take a bit of getting used to!!![/quote]

I haven't got that one yet, need to get back into the ones I do have, started yesterday with yoga, day off today & back to it tomorrow. Will add one more exercise in. I was getting pretty good at it also & was given a WII fit age of 29, am now back closer to my age so have to get back to work again :thumbup: :XD: :roll:

I had better go & get some things done, before the day gets away from me. Will catch you all later, I hope xoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Susan that is a beautiful lace stitch, you did a beautiful job. Is she going to do the edge or are you doing it. Is it the lady who wants to say she made it?
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!! I can't believe that you still did that for such a blow hard lady. The daughter will love it though and it is for a little one, after all. Nice work..[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she told me last week that the daughter was pregnant again!!!!!Someone else was hinting for me to do some baby clothes fo her but I didn't take the hint.I'm always known to do their knitting, but there's a really nice cardigan I want to do for me when ?I'm finished my chunky jacket. I've got plain knitting on for DH, so I'll take that to the caravan and I'll knit in the car on the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you asked her what pattern SHE was planning on making for the new one!!!! I do blankets and hats for charity but have seen some really cute little sweaters lately that just look like a fun knit. I like to make baby things, but don't have anyone to make them for right now. That's OK because I've got a huge list of things I want to do for ME and the oldest grand. Still haven't gotten those pesky 4 sided things out of the way either...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No rush!
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Me either, have got 3 or 4 to do, & they are the hardest - maybe tonight, then can get on with other things - night every one in the north


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> Sorry Pearly you wanted the bag info too, and if you can't get a bag insert where you are I am sending one from here to Xiang as they are only £3 and make it much cheaper even with the postage. xx


See this is the only way I am going to get a green one I just love that


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> Just popped in to say goodnight or good morning Australia. I hope everyone in the USA is ok. Love and hugs to you all round the world. PV xxxxx


We are really sad the little girl found in the field died this morning her whole family all 5 of them including her didn't make it my heart is breaking right in 2 for the Grandparents


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's lovely Susan, well done, even if you didn't want to do it, you've done a grand job!!
Click to expand...

This is absolutely wonderful Susan you did a wonderful work


----------



## pearlone

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I disappeared for a few, DD skyped me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope DD and family are all well. xx
Click to expand...

They are doing well. Thank you for asking.


----------



## pearlone

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is really lovely. I hope she is grateful to you for doing all that work and that she let's her daughter know who made it!!!
Click to expand...

It is just gorgeous Susan. I hope the bitty appreciates your hard work. Also that she doesn't lie to her daughter about who actually made this beautiful shawl.


----------



## pearlone

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning all
> bet ive missed loads, i read a few back pages but not a lot,
> been sitting in hospital from fri back and forth, my baby brotherwhos 41 had a stroke ay nd hes goin threw tests, he woke up fri morning to get ready for work, said he had a terrible headache pain in his chest, and his face was all lobbed sided. he got to work, and his boss took one look at him and said get in my car im taking you to hospital.
> my thoughts are with all are over sea friends who are goin threw some bad time at the moment with the weather.
> 
> purplev. is it a quilted bag your making?.
> if it is could i ask for the pattern too if its not being cheeky
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie, I'm just getting on and see this post. So sorry. Hope your brother has had a mild one and recovers quickly. My baby brother had one about 20 years ago. He was in his early 30's. It was so unexpected in someone that age. His son was just learning to read and the two of them had to learn together. Jay never had physical difficulties but it did take awhile for his brain to reconnect to his tongue. He could talk fine and know what he wanted to say but couldn't find the words. He could spell them before he could say them. Very odd. Anyhow, he recovered completely. I'm hoping your brother is home and healthy in no time flat....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed this one tto until now. I am so sorry for the worry you must have had but as Jynx says, at such a young age, victims of strokes generally recover really well. My neighbour's daughter in NZ who is about 43, had one last year. Her mum went out for four weeks and by the time she came home, all was well so be of good cheer and let him know he can be optimistic, it will help his recovery!! XXXXX
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear of your brother's health issue at such a young age. I am sure he will be resilent and bounce back quickly. Wishing you and your family the best during this streeful time.Blessings sent.


----------



## pearlone

grandma susan said:


> Hi Jynx, what kind of a day have you had? or are you just about noonish over the pond?It's been snowing here, It lay for a while, but gone now. I'm loosing the will to go in the caravan on Tuesday. DH is all for it...


I tend to agree with your feelings about traveling in your caravan right now with the cold windy and snowy weather. I don't do well in the chill and I hope if you do go that it warms up weather wise. Is your caravan insulated well for the cold weather????


----------



## pearlone

Nite all. I shall close the door and turn off the lights.Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped in to say goodnight or good morning Australia. I hope everyone in the USA is ok. Love and hugs to you all round the world. PV xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> We are really sad the little girl found in the field died this morning her whole family all 5 of them including her didn't make it my heart is breaking right in 2 for the Grandparents
Click to expand...

I had heard about the little girl, but not the whole family. So, so sad. DH thought there was also a little boy who had been ripped from arms... I think he may have the the stories confused. Are you aware of another child?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Yes, The Wii gives me a young age on certain tests. Then there a couple others........ I let the family know when I'm super young... Not so much when it is a little closer to my real age. I'll shoot the TV if it ever makes me OLDER!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Yes, The Wii gives me a young age on certain tests. Then there a couple others........ I love it when it makes me younger than it makes my grand daughter!!! I let the family know when I'm super young... Not so much when it is a little closer to my real age. I'll shoot the TV if it ever makes me OLDER!!!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?
Click to expand...

I love it , the daughter will too regardless of the lying mother :|
Im sure she will know that her mother didnt do that 

You did it so quick and managed squares too and other things ! Your amazing


----------



## linkan

Dreamweaver said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped in to say goodnight or good morning Australia. I hope everyone in the USA is ok. Love and hugs to you all round the world. PV xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> We are really sad the little girl found in the field died this morning her whole family all 5 of them including her didn't make it my heart is breaking right in 2 for the Grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had heard about the little girl, but not the whole family. So, so sad. DH thought there was also a little boy who had been ripped from arms... I think he may have the the stories confused. Are you aware of another child?
Click to expand...

Hadnt heard that one , there are so many stories going around ... But the little girl was 14 months old and she arrived in hospital alone , her parents and siblings were found later in the debris ... her name was Angel  It goes all through me the loss that poor family has suffered  
ALL the losses .
I hate to love and leave ya'll , but DH wants to show me what he has done and pick my brain on some stuff in the sewing room ... seems wrong to be worried about fixin up a room just for me to craft in when so many people have no home at all now  Still not sure how to handle that feeling but am working through it .
Love ya'll 
hugs and talk to you soon 
XOXOXOX


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped in to say goodnight or good morning Australia. I hope everyone in the USA is ok. Love and hugs to you all round the world. PV xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> We are really sad the little girl found in the field died this morning her whole family all 5 of them including her didn't make it my heart is breaking right in 2 for the Grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had heard about the little girl, but not the whole family. So, so sad. DH thought there was also a little boy who had been ripped from arms... I think he may have the the stories confused. Are you aware of another child?
Click to expand...

No, your DH isnt confused, there was a report of a little boy pulled from his mothers arms, then the report of the little girl found was on a little later. I think they were interviewing a bystander, idk if they found him, but don't think there would be much hope held for the poor little bloke


----------



## linkan

Its snowing ......


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Its snowing ......


Aawww - another picture fit for a postcard xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, The Wii gives me a young age on certain tests. Then there a couple others........ I love it when it makes me younger than it makes my grand daughter!!! I let the family know when I'm super young... Not so much when it is a little closer to my real age. I'll shoot the TV if it ever makes me OLDER!!!


Hahahahahaha .... just remember that if you don't do to well the first time, you can only get better - then you will get younger .... Hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. I have a cousin coming to lunch today (not Pengwin), so I need to make the house look respectable and do cooking and stuff. I've just realized that 4 weeks today I'll be on my way to York. How is everybody today?


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. I have a cousin coming to lunch today (not Pengwin), so I need to make the house look respectable and do cooking and stuff. I've just realized that 4 weeks today I'll be on my way to York. How is everybody today?


Hello Purple, I am being cuddled by my large pup & it is quite difficult to type :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. I have a cousin coming to lunch today (not Pengwin), so I need to make the house look respectable and do cooking and stuff. I've just realized that 4 weeks today I'll be on my way to York. How is everybody today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Purple, I am being cuddled by my large pup & it is quite difficult to type :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Hi Xiang, But it does sound lovely. Have you had a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Its snowing ......


We had it a bit like that yesterday but it didn't settle.


----------



## PurpleFi

I must love you and leave you as lunch will it prepare itself. Hope everyone has a good day/evening. I will catch up with you all later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. I have a cousin coming to lunch today (not Pengwin), so I need to make the house look respectable and do cooking and stuff. I've just realized that 4 weeks today I'll be on my way to York. How is everybody today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Purple, I am being cuddled by my large pup & it is quite difficult to type :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang, But it does sound lovely. Have you had a good day.
Click to expand...

I have had a great day, started off with fresh juice, that boosted my spirits, then I went shopping & bought lots of fruit & specific veg, ready for juicing tomorrow the juices I have made so far are delicious. There are several others I will be trying also. I will probably wear out my Magic Bullet .. Hehe


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I must love you and leave you as lunch will it prepare itself. Hope everyone has a good day/evening. I will catch up with you all later. Love and hugs xxx


Bye Purple, enjoy your visit, catch you later xoxo


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. I have a cousin coming to lunch today (not Pengwin), so I need to make the house look respectable and do cooking and stuff. I've just realized that 4 weeks today I'll be on my way to York. How is everybody today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Purple, I am being cuddled by my large pup & it is quite difficult to type :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang, But it does sound lovely. Have you had a good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had a great day, started off with fresh juice, that boosted my spirits, then I went shopping & bought lots of fruit & specific veg, ready for juicing tomorrow the juices I have made so far are delicious. There are several others I will be trying also. I will probably wear out my Magic Bullet .. Hehe
Click to expand...

Just popping in before i get some zzzz's  
Looks like your fruit and veggie cleansing has started ... 
Im on a liquid diet myself , i have a broken tooth that has a nerve exposed ... its not fun at all  
Having it pulled on friday if i can


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Its snowing ......


Hi Ange, you must be cruising somewhere else on the net, Hope you had a good night last night xoxo


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its snowing ......
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ange, you must be cruising somewhere else on the net, Hope you had a good night last night xoxo
Click to expand...

I slept pretty heavy for a change


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. I have a cousin coming to lunch today (not Pengwin), so I need to make the house look respectable and do cooking and stuff. I've just realized that 4 weeks today I'll be on my way to York. How is everybody today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Purple, I am being cuddled by my large pup & it is quite difficult to type :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang, But it does sound lovely. Have you had a good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had a great day, started off with fresh juice, that boosted my spirits, then I went shopping & bought lots of fruit & specific veg, ready for juicing tomorrow the juices I have made so far are delicious. There are several others I will be trying also. I will probably wear out my Magic Bullet .. Hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just popping in before i get some zzzz's
> Looks like your fruit and veggie cleansing has started ...
> Im on a liquid diet myself , i have a broken tooth that has a nerve exposed ... its not fun at all
> Having it pulled on friday if i can
Click to expand...

Yes, & the juices do taste good. I hope I will be going to bed early tonight


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. I have a cousin coming to lunch today (not Pengwin), so I need to make the house look respectable and do cooking and stuff. I've just realized that 4 weeks today I'll be on my way to York. How is everybody today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Purple, I am being cuddled by my large pup & it is quite difficult to type :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang, But it does sound lovely. Have you had a good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had a great day, started off with fresh juice, that boosted my spirits, then I went shopping & bought lots of fruit & specific veg, ready for juicing tomorrow the juices I have made so far are delicious. There are several others I will be trying also. I will probably wear out my Magic Bullet .. Hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just popping in before i get some zzzz's
> Looks like your fruit and veggie cleansing has started ...
> Im on a liquid diet myself , i have a broken tooth that has a nerve exposed ... its not fun at all
> Having it pulled on friday if i can
Click to expand...

GGGRRRRR ...... Double post strikes again :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## linkan

Not cruising just sleepy and slow lol !!

i wanted to pop in and say hello before i go to sleep  
I thought you might be here


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. I have a cousin coming to lunch today (not Pengwin), so I need to make the house look respectable and do cooking and stuff. I've just realized that 4 weeks today I'll be on my way to York. How is everybody today?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Purple, I am being cuddled by my large pup & it is quite difficult to type :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Xiang, But it does sound lovely. Have you had a good day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had a great day, started off with fresh juice, that boosted my spirits, then I went shopping & bought lots of fruit & specific veg, ready for juicing tomorrow the juices I have made so far are delicious. There are several others I will be trying also. I will probably wear out my Magic Bullet .. Hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just popping in before i get some zzzz's
> Looks like your fruit and veggie cleansing has started ...
> Im on a liquid diet myself , i have a broken tooth that has a nerve exposed ... its not fun at all
> Having it pulled on friday if i can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, & the juices do taste good. I hope I will be going to bed early tonight
Click to expand...

Thats good  
Its too late for me to go to bed early tonight haha its technically already tomorrow for me ... its already 5 am ....


----------



## linkan

Well DH is trying to sleep now , he stayed up with me late for a change lol and now he is ready for me to turn everything off and go to sleep  I will check back in when i get up ! 
Love ya 
XOXO 
hugs


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Not cruising just sleepy and slow lol !!
> 
> i wanted to pop in and say hello before i go to sleep
> I thought you might be here


Aaawwww, thank you, I am glad we caught up, now go to bed, & get some sleep. My DH is asleep in his chair, & I can't reach the tv contrls :-(


----------



## Xiang

I might just sleep where I am, tonight :thumbup: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

I might just sleep where I am, tonight :thumbup: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Well DH is trying to sleep now , he stayed up with me late for a change lol and now he is ready for me to turn everything off and go to sleep  I will check back in when i get up !
> Love ya
> XOXO
> hugs


Back at ya xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped in to say goodnight or good morning Australia. I hope everyone in the USA is ok. Love and hugs to you all round the world. PV xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> We are really sad the little girl found in the field died this morning her whole family all 5 of them including her didn't make it my heart is breaking right in 2 for the Grandparents
Click to expand...

It's heartbreaking, I'm so sad and sorry


----------



## grandma susan

pearlone said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jynx, what kind of a day have you had? or are you just about noonish over the pond?It's been snowing here, It lay for a while, but gone now. I'm loosing the will to go in the caravan on Tuesday. DH is all for it...
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with your feelings about traveling in your caravan right now with the cold windy and snowy weather. I don't do well in the chill and I hope if you do go that it warms up weather wise. Is your caravan insulated well for the cold weather????
Click to expand...

It's got central heating in...Oh I don't feel like going..hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Just a quick in and out this morning. Looks like I'm getting lazier, I didn't get up until after 10. It's windy but sunny here. I'll speak to you later...


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going out to S and B, I really need to go there today to give that woman her shawl, and if I don't go I've given in to my lazyness. It's official, We ARE going to the caravan tomorrow, So I won't be able to KP with you all.


----------



## SaxonLady

Hi girls. Susan, don't let her talk you into doing any more for her. She's not worth it. Cheeky c.w, I would have thought her daughter would know she didn;t knit it herself!


----------



## pearlone

Hello GS, Saxy and Xiang and Linky. Sunny day here but is definitely cooler. Heater going off and on. Had to put down blanket on bed last night. Sorry to hear Linky that you had snow. I feel for all the folks who are suffering from the tornados and their families. So sad about the little girl called Angel. Hope things start to improve for everyone very soon and the rebuilding can hopefully begin.


----------



## pearlone

Let me know how your fruit and veggie diet goes Xiang? I wish I had the willpower to just drink juice for a day or two, but I don't. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## pearlone

Hey GS, have fun on your caravan trip to York? Do you have a caravan park where you stay while visiting the area??I always liked to camp especially in something besides a tent. Did alot of that as a Girl Scout. Also like a place where I have my own Bathroom. Can tell I'm getting older, I want creature comforts with me.hahahaha No more digging trenches in the ground for this old gal.lol


----------



## pearlone

Hey Saxy what have you been up too? I am going to get ready to go to the beauty shop here in a bit. I hope they can do something for my shaggy hair. Also getting a manicure. Haven't been since I was ill, so this will be a treat. Have a great day.


----------



## pearlone

Doesn't seem like anyone is around so I'm off to get my day under way. tootles


----------



## grandma susan

Hello Girlies, I'm just passing inbetween S and B and going to the Post Office to get my pension, but I have to tell you this. I gave that "lady" her shawl and I made sure everybody saw it aswell, and she said to me on the quiet, "I like to pay for what I get so I'm giving you £10.!". So I thought I'm not refusing. "However "says she, "You might like to buy some raffle tickets for £5. for the locacl charity, but it's up to you!!!!!"...Guess what I did,,,,I gave my friend £2 for raffle tickets and kept £8...Charity begun at home this afternoon...


----------



## pearlone

grandma susan said:


> Hello Girlies, I'm just passing inbetween S and B and going to the Post Office to get my pension, but I have to tell you this. I gave that "lady" her shawl and I made sure everybody saw it aswell, and she said to me on the quiet, "I like to pay for what I get so I'm giving you £10.!". So I thought I'm not refusing. "However "says she, "You might like to buy some raffle tickets for £5. for the locacl charity, but it's up to you!!!!!"...Guess what I did,,,,I gave my friend £2 for raffle tickets and kept £8...Charity begun at home this afternoon...


Good for you GS. You absolutely did the right thing, and I am glad she offered you some money for your work, although I don't know enough about the English currency to know if the amount she gave was sufficient for the work you did. I am off to beauty salon, you have a great day. Hope I get to talk to you later, but if not have a wonderful and safe trip and I'll look forward to hearing about your travels when you get back. Be safe.


----------



## grandma susan

Sorry I missed you Purley....


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I missed you Purley....


I sneaked in!


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped in to say goodnight or good morning Australia. I hope everyone in the USA is ok. Love and hugs to you all round the world. PV xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> We are really sad the little girl found in the field died this morning her whole family all 5 of them including her didn't make it my heart is breaking right in 2 for the Grandparents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had heard about the little girl, but not the whole family. So, so sad. DH thought there was also a little boy who had ripped from arms... I think he may have the the stories confused. Are you aware of another child?
Click to expand...

it was a different little boy so sad


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Everyone

We had about 5 inches of snow last night but it is already melting I took some pics that I will post when I get back must go and have the oil changed in my car and pick up some papers at the doctors office

Will catch everyone later 

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## binkbrice

Hi Sharon!


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> Hi Sharon!


hi Binky

I'm back and forth :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

Hi everyone, I will be dancing tonight, I've already seen BP once today as she was walking up the high street, she's not in a good mood and is calling me allsorts for going away tomorrow. She needn't start tonight!!!I'll lamp her, I came in from S and B to find that DH had my new stair carpet UP!!!! I found it hard to talk about when I first came in. He has decided to level the floor!. We have lived in this freaking house for 31 years and managed quite alright. He's waited until I've gone out to do this, then it's too late...THINK girls, I've only had my new carpet for about 4mths? am I right? Well girls, I bit my tongue, honest I did. I will buy some more yarn.!SO, in my lounge/sitting room/only bloody room I have/ I have some stair carpet and tredaire!!!!against the wall! I've wet cement in my passage way and the porch and we have to pack up the van yet..YES, I'm going away, mad or not. What am I going to to with this man?


----------



## grandma susan

I've got to go and get ready and I hope I'm on later tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is -8'C (17'F) and sunny.
I should not be allowed to touch computers when I have a headache. I changed my password and it took me until lunch to figure out a way around it so I could get back on my computer and change it back.
I don't like "Access denied"
Anyone here?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. Had a nice lunch with my cousin. He is 82 and still very spritely. We have hadf a bright sunny afternoon here but the windy is still quite strong. Looks like I've missed everybody, so I will pop back later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is -8'C (17'F) and sunny.
> I should not be allowed to touch computers when I have a headache. I changed my password and it took me until lunch to figure out a way around it so I could get back on my computer and change it back.
> I don't like "Access denied"
> Anyone here?


Hi Nitzi, Yes, I'm here. Why do you have a headache, what have you been up to?


----------



## SaxonLady

pearlone said:


> Hey Saxy what have you been up too? I am going to get ready to go to the beauty shop here in a bit. I hope they can do something for my shaggy hair. Also getting a manicure. Haven't been since I was ill, so this will be a treat. Have a great day.


sorry Pearly. I disappeared on you. I've been up to lots, but mostly work, apart from the lovely trip to London with my KP friends.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello Girlies, I'm just passing inbetween S and B and going to the Post Office to get my pension, but I have to tell you this. I gave that "lady" her shawl and I made sure everybody saw it aswell, and she said to me on the quiet, "I like to pay for what I get so I'm giving you £10.!". So I thought I'm not refusing. "However "says she, "You might like to buy some raffle tickets for £5. for the locacl charity, but it's up to you!!!!!"...Guess what I did,,,,I gave my friend £2 for raffle tickets and kept £8...Charity begun at home this afternoon...


Susan that was nowhere near enough. But it's gone now. Don't do it again!


----------



## PurpleFi

sorry Pearly. I disappeared on you. I've been up to lots, but mostly work, apart from the lovely trip to London with my KP friends.[/quote]

Hello Saxy, How are you have you recovered from all that forced marching!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Susan that was nowhere near enough. But it's gone now. Don't do it again![/quote]

Here, here :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hi everyone, I will be dancing tonight, I've already seen BP once today as she was walking up the high street, she's not in a good mood and is calling me allsorts for going away tomorrow. She needn't start tonight!!!I'll lamp her, I came in from S and B to find that DH had my new stair carpet UP!!!! I found it hard to talk about when I first came in. He has decided to level the floor!. We have lived in this freaking house for 31 years and managed quite alright. He's waited until I've gone out to do this, then it's too late...THINK girls, I've only had my new carpet for about 4mths? am I right? Well girls, I bit my tongue, honest I did. I will buy some more yarn.!SO, in my lounge/sitting room/only bloody room I have/ I have some stair carpet and tredaire!!!!against the wall! I've wet cement in my passage way and the porch and we have to pack up the van yet..YES, I'm going away, mad or not. What am I going to to with this man?


Oh Susan, shall we do a trade? You kill mine, and I'll kill yours; then we can both sort our houses out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is -8'C (17'F) and sunny.
> I should not be allowed to touch computers when I have a headache. I changed my password and it took me until lunch to figure out a way around it so I could get back on my computer and change it back.
> I don't like "Access denied"
> Anyone here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi, Yes, I'm here. Why do you have a headache, what have you been up to?
Click to expand...

Hi Purple, it's just a cold that has settled into my ears, like it does all the time. It'll leave after a couple of days, just have to pop Aspirins until it goes away.
I've only got 1 - 1/2 sq** to go, I'm so happy. Then I can work on the easter things. I have a bunch of patterns that I want to try out.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hi everyone, I will be dancing tonight, I've already seen BP once today as she was walking up the high street, she's not in a good mood and is calling me allsorts for going away tomorrow. She needn't start tonight!!!I'll lamp her, I came in from S and B to find that DH had my new stair carpet UP!!!! I found it hard to talk about when I first came in. He has decided to level the floor!. We have lived in this freaking house for 31 years and managed quite alright. He's waited until I've gone out to do this, then it's too late...THINK girls, I've only had my new carpet for about 4mths? am I right? Well girls, I bit my tongue, honest I did. I will buy some more yarn.!SO, in my lounge/sitting room/only bloody room I have/ I have some stair carpet and tredaire!!!!against the wall! I've wet cement in my passage way and the porch and we have to pack up the van yet..YES, I'm going away, mad or not. What am I going to to with this man?


Feed him grubs when you get to the woods.


----------



## PurpleFi

Saxy,
I keep looking at the patterns you gave me, but haven't had the courage to have a go, yet.

Nitzy.
Hope your cold gets better quickly. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> sorry Pearly. I disappeared on you. I've been up to lots, but mostly work, apart from the lovely trip to London with my KP friends.


Hello Saxy, How are you have you recovered from all that forced marching!![/quote]

yes thanks. Ready to do it again, but I've got so much to catch up with in my study. I thought I had retired, but it seems not. I've got a Newsletter ready for printing, but need more coloured ink. I've got a ten page form to fill in for the M.O.D., and then I can think what's next. And the house is a tip. Like Susan's apparently. I haven't had stair carpet for 35 years!


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's no sun here, I can tell you, I've watched Midsummer murders for 2 hrs because ~I've been to tired to knnit and dozed off an on and haven't a clue what I've watched. Now I'm beginning to come awake. Would you like to see the shawl minus he edging I've done for that awful woman?
Click to expand...

That's beautiful. Too good for that woman to say it's her work.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Pearly. I disappeared on you. I've been up to lots, but mostly work, apart from the lovely trip to London with my KP friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Saxy, How are you have you recovered from all that forced marching!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes thanks. Ready to do it again, but I've got so much to catch up with in my study. I thought I had retired, but it seems not. I've got a Newsletter ready for printing, but need more coloured ink. I've got a ten page form to fill in for the M.O.D., and then I can think what's next. And the house is a tip. Like Susan's apparently. I haven't had stair carpet for 35 years!
Click to expand...

Did you get recalled?


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Pearly. I disappeared on you. I've been up to lots, but mostly work, apart from the lovely trip to London with my KP friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Saxy, How are you have you recovered from all that forced marching!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes thanks. Ready to do it again, but I've got so much to catch up with in my study. I thought I had retired, but it seems not. I've got a Newsletter ready for printing, but need more coloured ink. I've got a ten page form to fill in for the M.O.D., and then I can think what's next. And the house is a tip. Like Susan's apparently. I haven't had stair carpet for 35 years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get recalled?
Click to expand...

No, I run the West Sussex Armed Forces Day event here in Worthing and the M.O.D. fund it in part. But they make you work for your money. Four of the pages have a question at the top 'how do you propose to show.....' then the rest of the page is blank. I'm too old for this!


----------



## SaxonLady

anyway, how are you Nitzi? Being lazy I hope. It's a pleasant change.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> anyway, how are you Nitzi? Being lazy I hope. It's a pleasant change.


This is the first time that I've slowed down. Yesterday, I spent the day trying to work around an update that the security guys put on my laptop that made it go to the security server every 5 minutes for updates, even when it wasn't attached to the network, (like at home) and today, I thought I'd reset my password like a good little worker bee, and 5 minutes later when I tried the new password, I typed it wrong and locked myself out, then spent the next few hours trying to find a way back in so I could reset my password back.
So in the last 2 days I haven't really been productive at all, except for squares.
The weather is lovely now, though, I saw the sun!


----------



## nitz8catz

Purple, love your bag. Does it have "Fun Fur" around the edge or is that some kind of loopy stitch?


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Purple, love your bag. Does it have "Fun Fur" around the edge or is that some kind of loopy stitch?


Thank you Nitzi. It's a type of eyelash yarn, knitted in moss (seed) stitch as is the rest of the bsg. Dead easy to make. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm just popping off for a bit to get some tea. Catch you later xxx


----------



## theyarnlady

snow thrus.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> snow thrus.


Have you turned into a snowman yet?


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> snow thrus.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you turned into a snowman yet?
Click to expand...

no not yet snowed for three days.
Warm weather tomorrow,and tomrrow night and next day expect to flood those days as a fast melt off. So rivers will be going up.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> snow thrus.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you turned into a snowman yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no not yet snowed for three days.
> Warm weather tomorrow,and tomrrow night and next day expect to flood those todays as a fast melt off. So rivers will be going up.
Click to expand...

We had the wind but no snow OR rain. Not much damage around town either, I was surprised.


----------



## theyarnlady

watch sense and sensibilitys last night and man from Downton Abbay was in that too.


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> snow thrus.


Brrrrrr! You stay nice and warm now Yarni!!


----------



## theyarnlady

London Girl said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> snow thrus.
> 
> 
> 
> Brrrrrr! You stay nice and warm now Yarni!!
Click to expand...

Been spending day putting things up in basement as we will be having fast melt off, and sure we will have flooding as have a river behind house. We have two sump pumps on the ready.


----------



## pearlone

grandma susan said:


> Hi everyone, I will be dancing tonight, I've already seen BP once today as she was walking up the high street, she's not in a good mood and is calling me allsorts for going away tomorrow. She needn't start tonight!!!I'll lamp her, I came in from S and B to find that DH had my new stair carpet UP!!!! I found it hard to talk about when I first came in. He has decided to level the floor!. We have lived in this freaking house for 31 years and managed quite alright. He's waited until I've gone out to do this, then it's too late...THINK girls, I've only had my new carpet for about 4mths? am I right? Well girls, I bit my tongue, honest I did. I will buy some more yarn.!SO, in my lounge/sitting room/only bloody room I have/ I have some stair carpet and tredaire!!!!against the wall! I've wet cement in my passage way and the porch and we have to pack up the van yet..YES, I'm going away, mad or not. What am I going to to with this man?


Could you possibly advertise him in the paper and he could undertake work in other houses???????I feel for you Darlin. My DH has done the same thiing thinking he is improving, not making a mess.lol We love them none the less.


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> snow thrus.
> 
> 
> 
> Brrrrrr! You stay nice and warm now Yarni!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been spending day putting things up in basement as we will be having fast melt off, and sure we will have flooding as have a river behind house. We have two sump pumps on the ready.
Click to expand...

Get your pumping action ready and warmed up dear, I do hope you don't get flooded!


----------



## pearlone

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple, love your bag. Does it have "Fun Fur" around the edge or is that some kind of loopy stitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Nitzi. It's a type of eyelash yarn, knitted in moss (seed) stitch as is the rest of the bsg. Dead easy to make. xx
Click to expand...

I recieved in a swap some eyelash material and could use it like you have done, couldn't I Purple. I am afraid I need a pattern for the lovely purse. I now want to make purses. I am determined, I love purses and bags, can't have enough of them ever.


----------



## pearlone

Beautiful photos and reminds me why I am so happy to be in warm weather.lol :-D


----------



## pearlone

Hope flooding doesn't occur for you Yarni. If it does hope the sump pumps can keep up with it. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

pearlone said:


> Beautiful photos and reminds me why I am so happy to be in warm weather.lol :-D


HI Pearly
Can you make me feel warmer? What's the temperature there? Did the storms do much when they passed by down there?


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you Nitzi. It's a type of eyelash yarn, knitted in moss (seed) stitch as is the rest of the bsg. Dead easy to make. xx[/quote]

I recieved in a swap some eyelash material and could use it like you have done, couldn't I Purple. I am afraid I need a pattern for the lovely purse. I now want to make purses. I am determined, I love purses and bags, can't have enough of them ever.[/quote]

Hi Pearly, This bag is so so easy. Do you have circular needles?


----------



## patrican

Hi Purple. I have finally made it back on here...but not for long.  Your bag looks great!

Susan, I think your shawl is lovely and that lady has not appreciated you as she ought to have. Hope you can enjoy your time away even though you don't want to go and that your dh stays in one piece long enough to put the stairs back together.

Tammie - hope your brother pulls through ok.

Judi - with you on the juices. Note to self - leave the ginger in the stirfries, not in the juice, lol. 

I'm having to get up early to get on here now as my days are filling up and I am not spending a lot of time on the computer during the week. I think I might have to do my time here on the weekends. 

Will have to take dh to work so I can have the car in a few minutes - have to take a dog and a kitten to the vet for their vaccinations. I may disappear quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Hi Purple. I have finally made it back on here...but not for long.  Your bag looks great!
> 
> Susan, I think your shawl is lovely and that lady has not appreciated you as she ought to have. Hope you can enjoy your time away even though you don't want to go and that your dh stays in one piece long enough to put the stairs back together.
> 
> Tammie - hope your brother pulls through ok.
> 
> Judi - with you on the juices. Note to self - leave the ginger in the stirfries, not in the juice, lol.
> 
> I'm having to get up early to get on here now as my days are filling up and I am not spending a lot of time on the computer during the week. I think I might have to do my time here on the weekends.
> 
> Will have to take dh to work so I can have the car in a few minutes - have to take a dog and a kitten to the vet for their vaccinations. I may disappear quickly.


Hi Patticake, Nice to see you, I have sorted out some fabric for you and will get it in the post by the end of this week. xxx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple. I have finally
> 
> Hi Patticake, Nice to see you, I have sorted out some fabric for you and will get it in the post by the end of this week. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this - I'll be in fabric heaven.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple. I have finally
> 
> Hi Patticake, Nice to see you, I have sorted out some fabric for you and will get it in the post by the end of this week. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this - I'll be in fabric heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not going to be a huge amount, just enough to fill a bag organizer, hope that is ok. xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Purple. I have finally
> 
> Hi Patticake, Nice to see you, I have sorted out some fabric for you and will get it in the post by the end of this week. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this - I'll be in fabric heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not going to be a huge amount, just enough to fill a bag organizer, hope that is ok. xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very ok - not expecting a huge amount - don't want to get drowned in the stuff  . A little bit goes a very long way.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

It's very ok - not expecting a huge amount - don't want to get drowned in the stuff  . A little bit goes a very long way.[/quote]

That's good. Wish I could come and help you mix it up with the fabric you already have. xx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> It's very ok - not expecting a huge amount - don't want to get drowned in the stuff  . A little bit goes a very long way.


That's good. Wish I could come and help you mix it up with the fabric you already have. xx[/quote]

That would be wonderful. Wish those teleport things were real. I've discovered the delights of random, free form patching - no patterns, no plan, just grab bits, sew and see what the scraps turn themselves into. It's an adventure just waiting to happen everytime I turn my machine on these days. Fun, fun, fun.

Ooh - I have to go. Dh heading for the door. Lovely to catch up.....talk again soon. Love to you Purple and everyone else.  xx PC


----------



## pearlone

nitz8catz said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful photos and reminds me why I am so happy to be in warm weather.lol :-D
> 
> 
> 
> HI Pearly
> Can you make me feel warmer? What's the temperature there? Did the storms do much when they passed by down there?
Click to expand...

Hi Nitzi, no we just had some wind and harsh rain and it only lasted a couple hours. Actually was more like a hard rain storm. No damage. The only thing it did bring was much cooler temps down into the 40's last night and cool today. I'll try to send some warmer weather your way, at least sunshine.


----------



## PurpleFi

That would be wonderful. Wish those teleport things were real. I've discovered the delights of random, free form patching - no patterns, no plan, just grab bits, sew and see what the scraps turn themselves into. It's an adventure just waiting to happen everytime I turn my machine on these days. Fun, fun, fun.

Ooh - I have to go. Dh heading for the door. Lovely to catch up.....talk again soon. Love to you Purple and everyone else.  xx PC[/quote]

Freeform patching is fun. Bye for now xxc


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very ok - not expecting a huge amount - don't want to get drowned in the stuff  . A little bit goes a very long way.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good. Wish I could come and help you mix it up with the fabric you already have. xx
Click to expand...

That would be wonderful. Wish those teleport things were real. I've discovered the delights of random, free form patching - no patterns, no plan, just grab bits, sew and see what the scraps turn themselves into. It's an adventure just waiting to happen everytime I turn my machine on these days. Fun, fun, fun.

Ooh - I have to go. Dh heading for the door. Lovely to catch up.....talk again soon. Love to you Purple and everyone else.  xx PC[/quote]

Hi & bye Anne. A fantastic good morning to everyone else who is still here. I had a wonderful sleep, only woke once & went straight back to sleep :-D :-D I rediscovered my IPod & made my brain shut up for the night .... Hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi & bye Anne. A fantastic good morning to everyone else who is still here. I had a wonderful sleep, only woke once & went straight back to sleep :-D :-D I rediscovered my IPod & made my brain shut up for the night .... Hahaha[/quote]

Hi Xiang, Glad you slept well. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## pearlone

Hi Xiang, Glad to hear you had a good nights rest.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Hi & bye Anne. A fantastic good morning to everyone else who is still here. I had a wonderful sleep, only woke once & went straight back to sleep :-D :-D I rediscovered my IPod & made my brain shut up for the night .... Hahaha


Hi Xiang, Glad you slept well. How are you feeling? xx[/quote]

I am feeling really good, the best I have felt for quite a few years. There is no brain fog this morning, the pain remains but I am on a heat/massage mattress ATM, & that is helping with that. So my world is a wonderful place today. I hope you have had a good day xx


----------



## pearlone

Sorry I missed you Patticake. I think quilting freeform sounds like a nice hobby to learn, although I don't know where I would put any other hobbies. In Pa. I have another lovely sewing machine and serger, but honestly don't know where I would store fabric or equipment here in Florida. I also have sewing machine here in Florida. Perhaps I would need to take some lessons first to see how this is done. Have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Hi Xiang, Glad to hear you had a good nights rest.


Hi Pearly, so glad you didn't get hit too hard with that weather xx 
As for my sleep, I will be using my IPod every night from now on - it is really good not having things whiz zing around in the brain, for some of the time :roll: :lol:


----------



## pearlone

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi & bye Anne. A fantastic good morning to everyone else who is still here. I had a wonderful sleep, only woke once & went straight back to sleep :-D :-D I rediscovered my IPod & made my brain shut up for the night .... Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang, Glad you slept well. How are you feeling? xx
Click to expand...

I am feeling really good, the best I have felt for quite a few years. There is no brain fog this morning, the pain remains but I am on a heat/massage mattress ATM, & that is helping with that. So my world is a wonderful place today. I hope you have had a good day xx[/quote]

So happy to hear you are feeling better. Brain fog is an irritant. I had some of that when I had my stroke and it just made me mad as all get out. I have had a lovely day. The beauty shop certainly perked up my spirits.Do you have any special things on your agenda today?


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi & bye Anne. A fantastic good morning to everyone else who is still here. I had a wonderful sleep, only woke once & went straight back to sleep :-D :-D I rediscovered my IPod & made my brain shut up for the night .... Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang, Glad you slept well. How are you feeling? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling really good, the best I have felt for quite a few years. There is no brain fog this morning, the pain remains but I am on a heat/massage mattress ATM, & that is helping with that. So my world is a wonderful place today. I hope you have had a good day xx
Click to expand...

So happy to hear you are feeling better. Brain fog is an irritant. I had some of that when I had my stroke and it just made me mad as all get out. I have had a lovely day. The beauty shop certainly perked up my spirits.Do you have any special things on your agenda today?[/quote]

I am just going to chill out with my knitting & sewing for most of the day, then start with my program of Stealth Nutrition for DH ...... MMWWAHAHAHA


----------



## pearlone

Let me know how your stealth program works for DH. Have fun sewing and knitting today. it is always a good day when you can accomplish something. I need to get our dinner started, as tonight is Methotrexate night and I need to load up on carbs, so Ravoli it is tonight with garlic bread and tossed salad and fresh fruit for dessert. Have a great day and it was so nice to chat with you.


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Let me know how your stealth program works for DH. Have fun sewing and knitting today. it is always a good day when you can accomplish something. I need to get our dinner started, as tonight is Methotrexate night and I need to load up on carbs, so Ravoli it is tonight with garlic bread and tossed salad and fresh fruit for dessert. Have a great day and it was so nice to chat with you.


Bye Pearly. I'll try and get that pattern sorted out . Enjoy your dinner. xx


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Sorry I missed you Patticake. I think quilting freeform sounds like a nice hobby to learn, although I don't know where I would put any other hobbies. In Pa. I have another lovely sewing machine and serger, but honestly don't know where I would store fabric or equipment here in Florida. I also have sewing machine here in Florida. Perhaps I would need to take some lessons first to see how this is done. Have a great day.


Can you sew at all? Is there a Quilting or Sewing circle near you ..... OR ...... You could take the bull by the horns & just sit at your machine & see what you can do ..... You might surprise yourself ...... You could still look for Te sewing lessons, as well


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my friends, I'll catch up tomorrow but I've missed you all today. I'm safe and sound from dancing, but it's done my knees no good at all..


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi & bye Anne. A fantastic good morning to everyone else who is still here. I had a wonderful sleep, only woke once & went straight back to sleep :-D :-D I rediscovered my IPod & made my brain shut up for the night .... Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang, Glad you slept well. How are you feeling? xx
Click to expand...

I am feeling really good, the best I have felt for quite a few years. There is no brain fog this morning, the pain remains but I am on a heat/massage mattress ATM, & that is helping with that. So my world is a wonderful place today. I hope you have had a good day xx[/quote]

That is so good to hear from you...I've not knowcn you say it before. Good for you.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello my friends, I'll catch up tomorrow but I've missed you all today. I'm safe and sound from dancing, but it's done my knees no good at all..


Evening Susan. Go and rest those knees. Sleep well. Catch you some time tomorrow. Coven meeting here in the morning. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Sorry I missed you Patticake. I think quilting freeform sounds like a nice hobby to learn, although I don't know where I would put any other hobbies. In Pa. I have another lovely sewing machine and serger, but honestly don't know where I would store fabric or equipment here in Florida. I also have sewing machine here in Florida. Perhaps I would need to take some lessons first to see how this is done. Have a great day.


Can you sew at all? Is there a Quilting or Sewing circle near you ..... OR ...... You could take the bull by the horns & just sit at your machine & see what you can do ..... You might surprise yourself ...... You could still look for the sewing lessons, as well


----------



## grandma susan

Bye Purple. Might not get to talk to you tomorrow as We'll be going to YORK....BUT no doubt I WILL be hearing from you by text before the week is out.!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going now Xiang. The coven meets here tomorrow and got to polish the broomstick. Have a good day. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Bye Purple. Might not get to talk to you tomorrow as We'll be going to YORK....BUT no doubt I WILL be hearing from you by text before the week is out.!!!!!


I'll try and remember to keep my mobile on while you are away. Have a safe journey. xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi & bye Anne. A fantastic good morning to everyone else who is still here. I had a wonderful sleep, only woke once & went straight back to sleep :-D :-D I rediscovered my IPod & made my brain shut up for the night .... Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xiang, Glad you slept well. How are you feeling? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling really good, the best I have felt for quite a few years. There is no brain fog this morning, the pain remains but I am on a heat/massage mattress ATM, & that is helping with that. So my world is a wonderful place today. I hope you have had a good day xx
Click to expand...

That is so good to hear from you...I've not knowcn you say it before. Good for you.[/quote]

I have opened a new book for my life - not just turned a page in the old book, that book was getting boring :roll: :lol: 
Are you feeling any better Susan? Did your dancing wake up the happy spirit in you?
Oh oh I have just realised that I haven't even watched any tv over the last couple of days - DH has had it on, but he watches boring stuff. I have some shows recorded, but haven't even wanted to watch them. I think I might be getting back to who I used to be :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I'm going now Xiang. The coven meets here tomorrow and got to polish the broomstick. Have a good day. Love and hugs xxx


Ok Purple, have a great day & say hello to the ladies for me xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I have opened a new book for my life - not just turned a page in the old book, that book was getting boring :roll: :lol: 
Are you feeling any better Susan? Did your dancing wake up the happy spirit in you?
Oh oh I have just realised that I haven't even watched any tv over the last couple of days - DH has had it on, but he watches boring stuff. I have some shows recorded, but haven't even wanted to watch them. I think I might be getting back to who I used to be :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

That all sounds wonderful. Have a good day and I'll catch you sometime tomorrow (for me) and evening for you xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Well, I'm going to watch my Emmerdale and Coronation street and set the recorder up for wheen we are away. Love you all and I want every single one of you to know that I'm a better person for knowing all of you.......God I'm going soft....Night, night...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Well, I'm going to watch my Emmerdale and Coronation street and set the recorder up for wheen we are away. Love you all and I want every single one of you to know that I'm a better person for knowing all of you.......God I'm going soft....Night, night...


Night night softy xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I have opened a new book for my life - not just turned a page in the old book, that book was getting boring :roll: :lol:
> Are you feeling any better Susan? Did your dancing wake up the happy spirit in you?
> Oh oh I have just realised that I haven't even watched any tv over the last couple of days - DH has had it on, but he watches boring stuff. I have some shows recorded, but haven't even wanted to watch them. I think I might be getting back to who I used to be :thumbup: :thumbup:


That all sounds wonderful. Have a good day and I'll catch you sometime tomorrow (for me) and evening for you xxx[/quote]

That will be tonight for me xx farewell, lovely lady


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Bye Purple. Might not get to talk to you tomorrow as We'll be going to YORK....BUT no doubt I WILL be hearing from you by text before the week is out.!!!!!


Susan I think you should go to bed and rest those poor knees, put a nice hot (warm) pack on them. I do hope you get to enjoy your enforced trip, once you get going :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Well, I'm going to watch my Emmerdale and Coronation street and set the recorder up for wheen we are away. Love you all and I want every single one of you to know that I'm a better person for knowing all of you.......God I'm going soft....Night, night...


Night Susan, night Purple, & on that note I am off to prepare my sustenance for the day. Sleep well xx


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Well, I'm going to watch my Emmerdale and Coronation street and set the recorder up for wheen we are away. Love you all and I want every single one of you to know that I'm a better person for knowing all of you.......God I'm going soft....Night, night...


Grandma Susan you know we all feel the same about you have a wonderful and safe trip

Hugs to you 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice

I need to go accomplish something well something else since I have been out today and got the oil changed in my car and did a quick stop in on Angela she got me some really cute little dishes for like individual portions


----------



## pearlone

Hi Xiang, yes I can sew. Don't do too much of it any more. Have thought off and on about learning to quilt. but love to knit and crochet better.


----------



## pearlone

Hi Binky, sounds like you have had a busy day. Time for you to rest and have a nice cuppa and enjoy your evening. That was so nice of Linky to surprise you with a gift.


----------



## pearlone

Have a safe trip with DH and hope you both have a wonderful time. Can't wait to hear about your adventures. Don't forget to go yarn buying while you are there.


----------



## pearlone

Well I am off for the night. Wishing everyone pleasant dreams or have a great day(depending on where you are at)


----------



## linkan

I have some before and after pics


----------



## linkan

It doesnt have any furniture and we havent set it all up yet but this is how it looks for now till we get the furniture for it


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> It doesnt have any furniture and we havent set it all up yet but this is how it looks for now till we get the furniture for it


Looks great Angela - something to look forward to when you get it all set up. All exciting stuff - don't you love getting things all prettied up?? Well done to your dh as well - tell him he has earned a great big :thumbup: :thumbup: .

I've collapsed in a chair and almost falling asleep - not my normal state at 3 - 4 in the afternoon. Had a trip to the vet this morning with both furries - nothing serious, just an annual check up and vaccination for Buttons and Zipper had to have her first immunisation as well. Zipper took the whole event in her stride, although she mewed the whole way there and back in the car (half hour trip each way). Buttons totally lost the plot and shivered and shook the whole time with the vet. She yelped and whimpered just having the scruff of her neck raised to get ready for the needle - she is such a huge sook, poor thing. She wouldn't even take the treat that the vet offered her until we got her out to the car. The vet was very good with her as well - not rough at all. So glad this is only once a year. 

I think we exhausted both animals - all is quiet and they are zonked out at different ends of the house.


----------



## mumtoSophy

hi and bye

I had a busy day/evening yesterday as I was catching u from the few days before of not feeling great (flare up)

and today I have Jayden all day :shock: 

mum and dad are packing ready to move house (again)

aparantly he was still up at 10.15 last night so I don't think I'll see him early today!!


catch you all later xxx


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> hi and bye
> 
> I had a busy day/evening yesterday as I was catching u from the few days before of not feeling great (flare up)
> 
> and today I have Jayden all day :shock:
> 
> mum and dad are packing ready to move house (again)
> 
> aparantly he was still up at 10.15 last night so I don't think I'll see him early today!!
> 
> catch you all later xxx


Hi Sharon - hope you are all better again soon and have a good day with Jayden.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Judi ---- So glad to hear that you are feeling like your new self.... I sure could use a new book myself!! I think I could do the juice thing but would probably do so many glasses, the calories would STILL be too much. Do you have a specific plan you are following?


----------



## Dreamweaver

GS ---- Hope you and DH are able to enjoy the trip. I would be hard pressed to be couped up with mine if I were angry with him.... Then again... I could always just knit, knit, knit..

My house is a disaster at the moment and even said something to DH about getting a maid in for a day and he thought that was a grand idea. I haven't done it though and his way of helping me out yesterday was to clean the garage.... And not all that well....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Accomplished very little over the week-end. Today was totally lost with mom. We had to go to safety deposit box to get car title out. We did get her car registered in Texas. We then went several towns over to get her a State issued picture ID that we have to have in order to file homestead for her taxes. You have to have 5 pieces of paper and one is to be your birth certificate or passport to prove citizenship. Mom doesn't have either. Now I have to figure out how to get a copy of birth certificate expedited. It's always something. 

Of course, we have to eat by the clock so stopped to eat lunch out. Then had to explore the cute little town we were in and do a little shopping. Then she was fixated on finding a white blouse so we stopped at the outlet mall. No Luck. Then on to a very cheap close-out store that is a lot of fun. She ended up with 2 white shirts and a pair of shoes. DH ended up with a new pair of jeans anda Ralph Lauren shirt and I found an orange linen long sleeved shirt that will get a lot of wear. Then we had to go out to dinner. The Japanese Bistro turned out to be sushi and mom was not impressed but we did have good wine and great green tea ice cream... a first for her and she loved it. My entire day gone and most of it not so productive.

What we were supposed to get acoomplished today was her grocery shopping. I'm hitting the Tuesday Morning stores with a KP friend for the yarn sale tomorrow so I guess I'll be back at the grocery store with mom on Wednesday....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pearle... A trip to the beauty parlor always gives a lift. Did you like the way they cut your hair or did you just have it styled? 

I'm thinking of doing the artificial nails for a month to see if I can get the one that keeps splitting to grow out far enough to get that spot gone. Never having worn them, don't know if they would drive me crazy.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Linky - So sorry to hear about your tooth. That isn't fun. Hope that it is an easy pull. Mom has a couple that have broken off and I don't know what is going to be involved getting the roots out. She has such a little mouth that working on her is difficult. She wants to look into implants as well and I can't believe 90 year old bones are going to support that. 

I am still waiting for new crown. Actually hope it takes a little longer because I haven't wanted to finish the Elmo hat and it needs to go with me to the dentist.... Just can't get enthused since I don't have an actual pattern for eyes and nose...

What did you decide to do about hair???

Your new room is looking fantastic. Such a nice pale lilac and the white trim and crown molding at top make such a difference. Now the fun starts, getting everything just where you want it...


----------



## Dreamweaver

I know everyone has gone off to do something... Sleep, eat, knit. Guess I should go to bed. Maybe we'll all meet up tomorrow evening. Enjoy your day, evening, night.


----------



## mumtoSophy

purple horizons


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gorgeous picture, Sharon. is that the view from your house??? The color layers are so straight. Wish that were a skein of yarn I could knit up into a luscious stole...


----------



## linkan

I know all of you are elsewhere at the moment , i am christening my new room by watching tv and knitting in here instead of in my room !  
Maybe DH will get some sleep now lol ... 
I will be lurking about and check in with ya'll later 

Beautiful pic Sharon


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Judi ---- So glad to hear that you are feeling like your new self.... I sure could use a new book myself!! I think I could do the juice thing but would probably do so many glasses, the calories would STILL be too much. Do you have a specific plan you are following?


The juice is actually very filling. It is much better than the juices bought from the stores, & you can make your own combinations. This is the only way that I will get some of th e nutrients - especially from the vegetables that I can't eat :shock: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Pearle... A trip to the beauty parlor always gives a lift. Did you like the way they cut your hair or did you just have it styled?
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the artificial nails for a month to see if I can get the one that keeps splitting to grow out far enough to get that spot gone. Never having worn them, don't know if they would drive me crazy.


I have great difficulty just keeping nail polish on - makes my nails feel like they are suffocating. For about 55 years of my life, I worn no make-up, no nail polish, no hair dyes & my hair is always cut in a wash & wear style. I only started getting my hair coloured in the last few years & now I am getting sick of getting it done, so will probably be going back to the natural colour of my hair again (gunmetal grey) hahahaha


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I have some before and after pics


The room looks beautiful, but what were the before decorations for??


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> purple horizons


Looks like you have taken the photo over a castle


----------



## mumtoSophy

Dreamweaver said:


> Gorgeous picture, Sharon. is that the view from your house??? The color layers are so straight. Wish that were a skein of yarn I could knit up into a luscious stole...


it's from my bedroom window


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> I know all of you are elsewhere at the moment , i am christening my new room by watching tv and knitting in here instead of in my room !
> Maybe DH will get some sleep now lol ...
> I will be lurking about and check in with ya'll later
> 
> Beautiful pic Sharon


love the pics of your room :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I know all of you are elsewhere at the moment , i am christening my new room by watching tv and knitting in here instead of in my room !
> Maybe DH will get some sleep now lol ...
> I will be lurking about and check in with ya'll later
> 
> Beautiful pic Sharon


Hello Ange, this is getting to be a lovely habit. Are you cruising around, or are you here??  :-D

I am just about to finish my last square, then I am starting on Easter goodies for the GK's :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple horizons
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have taken the photo over a castle
Click to expand...

its the houses over the back of my house the photo is zoomed in

I'll take a pic of the same scene without zooming in!


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> purple horizons
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have taken the photo over a castle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its the houses over the back of my house the photo is zoomed in
> 
> I'll take a pic of the same scene without zooming in!
Click to expand...

Hello Sharon, it must be the chimneys I am seeing, they look like the parapets on a castle


----------



## mumtoSophy

out my bedroom window


----------



## Xiang

Why are there so many little chimneys coming out of the main chimney?


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> Why are there so many little chimneys coming out of the main chimney?


because the houses are flats! one house on the bottom one house on the top! that is a row of 6 flats 3 top 3 bottom


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some before and after pics
> 
> 
> 
> The room looks beautiful, but what were the before decorations for??
Click to expand...

?? what decorations ... my dd had that room and she had painted all over the walls all kinds of things LOL .. It was a nightmare .... DH put up new drywall ... the walls look smooth  so he did a good job with the seams


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so many little chimneys coming out of the main chimney?
> 
> 
> 
> because the houses are flats! one house on the bottom one house on the top! that is a row of 6 flats 3 top 3 bottom
Click to expand...

They must be tiny flats or huge houses!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so many little chimneys coming out of the main chimney?
> 
> 
> 
> because the houses are flats! one house on the bottom one house on the top! that is a row of 6 flats 3 top 3 bottom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be tiny flats or huge houses!!
Click to expand...

they only have 2 bedrooms, livingroom tiny kitchen and a bathroom  they were built for the dockyard workers many years ago
my house is 75 years old so they probably are the same


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so many little chimneys coming out of the main chimney?
> 
> 
> 
> because the houses are flats! one house on the bottom one house on the top! that is a row of 6 flats 3 top 3 bottom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be tiny flats or huge houses!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they only have 2 bedrooms, livingroom tiny kitchen and a bathroom  they were built for the dockyard workers many years ago
> my house is 75 years old so they probably are the same
Click to expand...

So were the houses divided into two first, then split into the flats?


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so many little chimneys coming out of the main chimney?
> 
> 
> 
> because the houses are flats! one house on the bottom one house on the top! that is a row of 6 flats 3 top 3 bottom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be tiny flats or huge houses!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they only have 2 bedrooms, livingroom tiny kitchen and a bathroom  they were built for the dockyard workers many years ago
> my house is 75 years old so they probably are the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So were the houses divided into two first, then split into the flats?
Click to expand...

you gotta admit the pics do make them look like little castles  
Kinda neat


----------



## patrican

Evening Sharon, Judi and Angela. 

Love the colours in your sunset photo Sharon. 

How are you going Ang?

Happy juicing Judi.


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> Evening Sharon, Judi and Angela.
> 
> Love the colours in your sunset photo Sharon.
> 
> How are you going Ang?
> 
> Happy juicing Judi.


Hiya Auntie P long time no talk ...
Ive missed ya .. Im getting along fine , healing up and headed towards the next one


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so many little chimneys coming out of the main chimney?
> 
> 
> 
> because the houses are flats! one house on the bottom one house on the top! that is a row of 6 flats 3 top 3 bottom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be tiny flats or huge houses!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they only have 2 bedrooms, livingroom tiny kitchen and a bathroom  they were built for the dockyard workers many years ago
> my house is 75 years old so they probably are the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So were the houses divided into two first, then split into the flats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you gotta admit the pics do make them look like little castles
> Kinda neat
Click to expand...

My 2 girls moved into a two bedroom place, but it is called a house ... Hahaha

Yes, when I saw it the first time, I was wishing I could just go for a drive & look through a castle, that would be so cool - we have nothing like that here :-(


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so many little chimneys coming out of the main chimney?
> 
> 
> 
> because the houses are flats! one house on the bottom one house on the top! that is a row of 6 flats 3 top 3 bottom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be tiny flats or huge houses!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they only have 2 bedrooms, livingroom tiny kitchen and a bathroom  they were built for the dockyard workers many years ago
> my house is 75 years old so they probably are the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So were the houses divided into two first, then split into the flats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you gotta admit the pics do make them look like little castles
> Kinda neat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when I saw it the first time, I was wishing I could just go for a drive & look through a castle, that would be so cool - we have nothing like that here :-(
Click to expand...

None here either  Always wanted to visit a castle


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon, Judi and Angela.
> 
> Love the colours in your sunset photo Sharon.
> 
> How are you going Ang?
> 
> Happy juicing Judi.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Auntie P long time no talk ...
> Ive missed ya .. Im getting along fine , healing up and headed towards the next one
Click to expand...

Good to know  . I've been busy sewing, chasing small, furry critters and getting my act together generally....well, sort of........

Hope it's all go for the shoulder thing now.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone from a cold and frosty Surrrey. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## linkan

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon, Judi and Angela.
> 
> Love the colours in your sunset photo Sharon.
> 
> How are you going Ang?
> 
> Happy juicing Judi.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Auntie P long time no talk ...
> Ive missed ya .. Im getting along fine , healing up and headed towards the next one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know  . I've been busy sewing, chasing small, furry critters and getting my act together generally....well, sort of........
> 
> Hope it's all go for the shoulder thing now.
Click to expand...

Havent done the bloodwork but so far so good


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone from a cold and frosty Surrrey. How is everyone today? xx


Very well thank you. All sunny and not too hot now we are on our way to autumn. Happy, happy.


----------



## PurpleFi

None here either  Always wanted to visit a castle [/quote]

Hi Angela, Nice to see you are getting on ok. I live near Windsor Castle.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone from a cold and frosty Surrrey. How is everyone today? xx


Good morning  
Doing good ... sitting in my sewing room enjoying the peace and quiet before the boys get up for work and school lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Xiang and Patticake. How are things in Australia?


----------



## patrican

Hope it's all go for the shoulder thing now.[/quote]

Havent done the bloodwork but so far so good [/quote]

Hopefully that will be all ok as well.


----------



## linkan

brb potty break LOL


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon, Judi and Angela.
> 
> Love the colours in your sunset photo Sharon.
> 
> How are you going Ang?
> 
> Happy juicing Judi.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Auntie P long time no talk ...
> Ive missed ya .. Im getting along fine , healing up and headed towards the next one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know  . I've been busy sewing, chasing small, furry critters and getting my act together generally....well, sort of........
> 
> Hope it's all go for the shoulder thing now.
Click to expand...

The juicing is going well, I didn't break my Bullet Mixer, it just had a hissy fit over having to do too much work :lol: I will keep using it until it does break & then get a good quality one.

How is your juicing going?


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Good evening Xiang and Patticake. How are things in Australia?


All's well and wonderful. Exhausted the animals with their outing this morning. Hope Zipper lets dd get some sleep tonight  . Sitting here watching a movie....not really watching 'cos I'm typing......


----------



## mumtoSophy

patrican said:


> Evening Sharon, Judi and Angela.
> 
> Love the colours in your sunset photo Sharon.
> 
> How are you going Ang?
> 
> Happy juicing Judi.


(sunrise) :XD:


----------



## patrican

[The juicing is going well, I didn't break my Bullet Mixer, it just had a hissy fit over having to do too much work :lol: I will keep using it until it does break & then get a good quality one.

How is your juicing going?[/quote]

One day on, one day off.......it's all good.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone from a cold and frosty Surrrey. How is everyone today? xx


morning 

how are you today??

I am having Jayden for the day :shock: he will be here shortly!


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon, Judi and Angela.
> 
> Love the colours in your sunset photo Sharon.
> 
> How are you going Ang?
> 
> Happy juicing Judi.
> 
> 
> 
> (sunrise) :XD:
Click to expand...

Oh well - so I'm upside down :lol:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Good evening Xiang and Patticake. How are things in Australia?


Good morning Purple, things are going well in my neck of the antipodes. I have had a great day, and have inherited some felting needles. I think my mum must have given my DD a bag of stuff, cos I don't remember giving it to her & they were in there, along with a few unfinished projects that I might be able to complete :-D 
I had one felting needle, now I have 4. Might have to look at some felting projects :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Xiang and Patticake. How are things in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> All's well and wonderful. Exhausted the animals with their outing this morning. Hope Zipper lets dd get some sleep tonight  . Sitting here watching a movie....not really watching 'cos I'm typing......
Click to expand...

Sounds good. I've got the coven here this morning so there will be lots of knitting, sewing, felting, talking and eating cake!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning Purple, things are going well in my neck of the antipodes. I have had a great day, and have inherited some felting needles. I think my mum must have given my DD a bag of stuff, cos I don't remember giving it to her & they were in there, along with a few unfinished projects that I might be able to complete :-D 
I had one felting needle, now I have 4. Might have to look at some felting projects :roll:[/quote]

I gave one of thre 'witches' some felting needles and she made me a little purpoe felted bird brooch for my birthday. Glad all ok with you. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> Good morning Purple, things are going well in my neck of the antipodes. I have had a great day, and have inherited some felting needles. I think my mum must have given my DD a bag of stuff, cos I don't remember giving it to her & they were in there, along with a few unfinished projects that I might be able to complete :-D
> I had one felting needle, now I have 4. Might have to look at some felting projects :roll:


I gave one of thre 'witches' some felting needles and she made me a little purpoe felted bird brooch for my birthday. Glad all ok with you. xx[/quote]

aww how sweet  
Did you read back pages ? ya gotta go to 94 and look at my room  DH did a good job


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Xiang and Patticake. How are things in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Purple, things are going well in my neck of the antipodes. I have had a great day, and have inherited some felting needles. I think my mum must have given my DD a bag of stuff, cos I don't remember giving it to her & they were in there, along with a few unfinished projects that I might be able to complete :-D
> I had one felting needle, now I have 4. Might have to look at some felting projects :roll:
Click to expand...

Binkys son wants to learn to needle felt  He asked me to teach him the other day , i told him as soon as i learn how i will be glad to show him ! haha too many birthdays in our family this month so that might take awhile !!


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Xiang and Patticake. How are things in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> All's well and wonderful. Exhausted the animals with their outing this morning. Hope Zipper lets dd get some sleep tonight  . Sitting here watching a movie....not really watching 'cos I'm typing......
Click to expand...

I'm knitting inbetween typing, I hope to post the last 4 squares to you tomorrow xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I am having Jayden for the day :shock: he will be here shortly![/quote]

Mirning Sharon, Have a lovely day with Jayden. Love the pics.


----------



## shand

morning girls, how is everyone this morning, Im home again and its bright and not two cold this morning, might nget some tine in the garden, if it stays this way, my internet is playingup so if I disapear its that not me


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Xiang and Patticake. How are things in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> All's well and wonderful. Exhausted the animals with their outing this morning. Hope Zipper lets dd get some sleep tonight  . Sitting here watching a movie....not really watching 'cos I'm typing......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm knitting inbetween typing, I hope to post the last 4 squares to you tomorrow xx
Click to expand...

Ok, will look out for them.


----------



## PurpleFi

Binkys son wants to learn to needle felt  He asked me to teach him the other day , i told him as soon as i learn how i will be glad to show him ! haha too many birthdays in our family this month so that might take awhile !![/quote]

It looks quite easy, lots of stabbing.


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> morning girls, how is everyone this morning, Im home again and its bright and not two cold this morning, might nget some tine in the garden, if it stays this way, my internet is playingup so if I disapear its that not me


Morning Shand, glad you are safely home, How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi

Afraid I'm going to have to go. Got to line up the broomsticks, stir the cauldron and cast a few spells. Catch you all later. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## patrican

shand said:


> morning girls, how is everyone this morning, Im home again and its bright and not two cold this morning, might nget some tine in the garden, if it stays this way, my internet is playingup so if I disapear its that not me


Hi Shand.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Afraid I'm going to have to go. Got to line up the broomsticks, stir the cauldron and cast a few spells. Catch you all later. Love and hugs PV xx


Enjoy your coven get together and happy stirring.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> Afraid I'm going to have to go. Got to line up the broomsticks, stir the cauldron and cast a few spells. Catch you all later. Love and hugs PV xx


have a good meeting


----------



## linkan

Hiya Shand .
 

Alrighty ladies .. Im getting really sleepy so I guess i should go nighty night ... Its 4:15 am here so i know its early for me but hey ... LOL  maybe i will get something done tomorrow  

Sharon did you get everyone to tell you their birthdays ? 
If so will you Pm them to me ? 

Have fun with Jayden  
Purple have fun at the coven meeting  
Shand .. hope you stay connected  
Pattycake  Watch your movie  Missed talking to ya , talk to you again soon  
MJ happy Juicing  Glad your feeling more yourself


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I better go prepare myself for Jayden!

I need a lock on the fridge because he just goes and helps himself!!
he opens the door and says' ooohhhh mmmmmm yum yums'

or 'yogurt, yogurt peeeeeeeees'



pics later


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> Hiya Shand .
> 
> 
> Alrighty ladies .. Im getting really sleepy so I guess i should go nighty night ... Its 4:15 am here so i know its early for me but hey ... LOL  maybe i will get something done tomorrow
> 
> Sharon did you get everyone to tell you their birthdays ?
> If so will you Pm them to me ?
> 
> Have fun with Jayden
> Purple have fun at the coven meeting
> Shand .. hope you stay connected
> Pattycake  Watch your movie  Missed talking to ya , talk to you again soon
> MJ happy Juicing  Glad your feeling more yourself


I think I have everyones except SHands!!!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Binkys son wants to learn to needle felt  He asked me to teach him the other day , i told him as soon as i learn how i will be glad to show him ! haha too many birthdays in our family this month so that might take awhile !!


It looks quite easy, lots of stabbing.[/quote]

I have made a small dragon using that technique, you just have to make sure you don't stab yourself with the needle, cos they are sharper than regular needles. I quite enjoyed doing it :thumbup:


----------



## patrican

linkan said:


> Hiya Shand .
> 
> 
> Alrighty ladies .. Im getting really sleepy so I guess i should go nighty night ... Its 4:15 am here so i know its early for me but hey ... LOL  maybe i will get something done tomorrow
> 
> Sharon did you get everyone to tell you their birthdays ?
> If so will you Pm them to me ?
> 
> Have fun with Jayden
> Purple have fun at the coven meeting
> Shand .. hope you stay connected
> Pattycake  Watch your movie  Missed talking to ya , talk to you again soon
> MJ happy Juicing  Glad your feeling more yourself


Night night Ange.

I will sign off too. My laptop is squishing my legs. Catch you all later. xx PC.


----------



## shand

I would like to say "fighting fit"but will settle for justok I dont think I will ever be that good again, "poor me" . who is jucing, I just love that stuff, tryed A juce diet once and loved it somuch, I had to come off it so I could get out of the bathroom, but still make them sometimes, especialy the carrot ones


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Shand .
> 
> 
> Alrighty ladies .. Im getting really sleepy so I guess i should go nighty night ... Its 4:15 am here so i know its early for me but hey ... LOL  maybe i will get something done tomorrow
> 
> Sharon did you get everyone to tell you their birthdays ?
> If so will you Pm them to me ?
> 
> Have fun with Jayden
> Purple have fun at the coven meeting
> Shand .. hope you stay connected
> Pattycake  Watch your movie  Missed talking to ya , talk to you again soon
> MJ happy Juicing  Glad your feeling more yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Night night Ange.
> 
> I will sign off too. My laptop is squishing my legs. Catch you all later. xx PC.
Click to expand...

Bye Anne


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> morning girls, how is everyone this morning, Im home again and its bright and not two cold this morning, might nget some tine in the garden, if it stays this way, my internet is playingup so if I disapear its that not me


Looks like it is you & me Shand, but nothing personal here, but I am getting weary so I am signing off now also. This will give you a chance to get some gardening in while you can. Have a great day xoxo


----------



## shand

sharon my DOB is 1-7-50 and if you have everyones can you please PM them to me, Im allways on catchupon birthdays thanks shand


----------



## shand

BRB loo break


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Shand .
> 
> 
> Alrighty ladies .. Im getting really sleepy so I guess i should go nighty night ... Its 4:15 am here so i know its early for me but hey ... LOL  maybe i will get something done tomorrow
> 
> Sharon did you get everyone to tell you their birthdays ?
> If so will you Pm them to me ?
> 
> Have fun with Jayden
> Purple have fun at the coven meeting
> Shand .. hope you stay connected
> Pattycake  Watch your movie  Missed talking to ya , talk to you again soon
> MJ happy Juicing  Glad your feeling more yourself
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have everyones except SHands!!!
Click to expand...

Bye Sharon, I will check & see whose birthdays I have xoxo


----------



## shand

bye eveyone , have a good day or night, Im off to chase a few fairys round the garden love you all shand


----------



## mumtoSophy

poser!!


----------



## SaxonLady

shand said:


> sharon my DOB is 1-7-50 and if you have everyones can you please PM them to me, Im allways on catchupon birthdays thanks shand


Sharon, I would like them too if I could. pm me if poss.


----------



## SaxonLady

lovable poser!
You must love him to bits.


----------



## pearlone

Dreamweaver said:


> Pearle... A trip to the beauty parlor always gives a lift. Did you like the way they cut your hair or did you just have it styled?
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the artificial nails for a month to see if I can get the one that keeps splitting to grow out far enough to get that spot gone. Never having worn them, don't know if they would drive me crazy.


Jynx don't get artifical nails. They have a process called shellacking(? spelling) It is a type of polish they use on your own nails. it strengthens your own nails. I think you would like this alot better.


----------



## theyarnlady

If ever there is tomorrow when we're not together....there is something you must always remember. You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.
But the most important thing is, even if we're apart....I"ll always be with you.
A.A. Milne


----------



## SaxonLady

theyarnlady said:


> If ever there is tomorrow when we're not together....there is something you must always remember. You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.
> But the most important thing is, even if we're apart....I"ll always be with you.
> A.A. Milne


very nice Yarni. It's a relief to know I'm smarter than I think!


----------



## theyarnlady

Elf thank you for the beautiful picture.
Glad you are getting room done Linky.
Hope coven is fun.Purple. 
Puppies and kittys at rest Patty cakes
Juicy Judi hope going well
Jayden sweet picture, Elf
To all forgotten have a good day.


----------



## theyarnlady

SaxonLady said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If ever there is tomorrow when we're not together....there is something you must always remember. You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.
> But the most important thing is, even if we're apart....I"ll always be with you.
> A.A. Milne
> 
> 
> 
> very nice Yarni. It's a relief to know I'm smarter than I think!
Click to expand...

Glad you that you ,well know you know. :thumbup:


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96879-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

